# 2015 Ohio Rut Update Board



## helix33

I know it's early but I've had some guys asking when I was going to start the thread so I decided to go ahead and start it so people can get subscribed.


----------



## Bwana

Nice, I'm in :wink:

Thank you


----------



## AmishArcher

Tag


----------



## k&j8

Always love this thread. Hoping to get up to Ohio for at least a few days in the early season and already have everything lined up for Nov 4th thru the 14th. Can't wait!


----------



## KimberTac1911

Season is almost here and the rut thread is up. Starting to feel like deer season


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Thanks for doing this again! 32 days until I return to the OH but this time for good.


----------



## vtbowhntr

I just got to here, going to hang some stands visit friends for the next few days. Them we will be back come November. I am going try and shoot a couple doves tomorrow evening also.


----------



## OhioBigBuck

I'm in!


----------



## WEEGEE

I'll visit this thread daily


----------



## Outback Man

I'm not seeing any activity...I hope the rut didn't already pass...


----------



## Chasintail1973

Was in ohio doing some scouting this past Saturday. Not the first sign of a buck nowhere. I was thinking there would b a few rubs around but seen none


----------



## strut-n-rut

found this one Tuesday


----------



## k&j8

What's the acorn crop looking like in the Coshocton, Muskingum, Knox, and Licking County area?


----------



## LJOHNS

Glad to see my favorite yearly thread is getting started. Checked my cameras last weekend - here is my target buck this year:


I am calling him either Doublewide or Fat B****** - can't decide! I just hope to see him in Nov!


----------



## hdrking2003

Thanks Helix, been waiting on this one! It definitely makes it more like deer season now, love following this thread every year.


----------



## hdrking2003

k&j8 said:


> What's the acorn crop looking like in the Coshocton, Muskingum, Knox, and Licking County area?


I hunt extreme SE Knox Co, very close to the Coshocton and Licking Co lines, and I would say it is a very good acorn crop where I hunt. Not as good as last year, but there seems to be plenty of food hitting the ground.


----------



## Lammas

We have good acorns dropping in Carroll and Harrison too. Tagged. :darkbeer:


----------



## dihardhunter

Interesting mast reports...I've been out in 3 of the 4 cardinal directions from Columbus in past 2 weeks and can't find a white oak anywhere...found a few red oaks and other less desired species dropping, but that's it. Kind of excited though, should help in narrowing down their options.

On a soft mast note, HOLY apples this year.


----------



## Regohio

Not a lot of Acorns in Highland County…But We do have Some Big Boys running around!


----------



## hdrking2003

Regohio said:


> Not a lot of Acorns in Highland County…But We do have Some Big Boys running around!


I got a few of those this year too, even tho I know they will all disappear come Sept 26th, lol! Super pumped tho!!


----------



## Mike.Rotch

...and here I am waiting for the rut in January... Hahaha luckily I can hunt two ruts without going 10 minutes from my house. Haha


----------



## BowtechHunter65

We have a very poor mast crop on our place in Meigs Co. but the persimmons are loaded like never before. Wife sent me some pics and the branches are bent over.


----------



## NYArcher24

Tagged


----------



## k&j8

hdrking2003 said:


> I hunt extreme SE Knox Co, very close to the Coshocton and Licking Co lines, and I would say it is a very good acorn crop where I hunt. Not as good as last year, but there seems to be plenty of food hitting the ground.


Thanks for the info. Sounds like we may be hunting fairly close to one another. One of my spots is in Coshocton County very near the Knox and Licking County lines.


----------



## jk918

Not many acorns in Morgan Co... but I am ready for the season to start!


----------



## hdrking2003

k&j8 said:


> Thanks for the info. Sounds like we may be hunting fairly close to one another. One of my spots is in Coshocton County very near the Knox and Licking County lines.


Does sound like. One of my farms is about 3 miles SE of a little tiny town called Bladensburg, not too far off of St Rt 541, which goes right to Coshocton. Another farm is about 10 mins north of that. Its a few miles outside of another little burg called Millwood, right in between routes 36, 62, n 229. Howdy neighbor, lol.


----------



## k&j8

hdrking2003 said:


> Does sound like. One of my farms is about 3 miles SE of a little tiny town called Bladensburg, not too far off of St Rt 541, which goes right to Coshocton. Another farm is about 10 mins north of that. Its a few miles outside of another little burg called Millwood, right in between routes 36, 62, n 229. Howdy neighbor, lol.


Looks like we are only about 2 or 3 miles from your southern most farm. We are hunting a small piece of land owned by some good friends of ours near Perry Chapel. If you need some help with any of those big boys running around your place, just let me know!:wink:


----------



## hdrking2003

k&j8 said:


> Looks like we are only about 2 or 3 miles from your southern most farm. We are hunting a small piece of land owned by some good friends of ours near Perry Chapel. If you need some help with any of those big boys running around your place, just let me know!:wink:


I definitely know the area you are talking about. Great area to be in! I'll make sure to keep you posted if I need some help dragging one of those big boys out, lol. I would definitely return the favor!


----------



## k&j8

hdrking2003 said:


> I definitely know the area you are talking about. Great area to be in! I'll make sure to keep you posted if I need some help dragging one of those big boys out, lol. I would definitely return the favor!


Sounds good to me, I hope we both have bigguns' to drag out! It is a great area, I love hunting there. The property is small, but it's my favorite place that I've ever hunted.


----------



## jeremy26

Hows the mast in the Athens and hocking county area? Planning on going out October 25 to November 1.


----------



## lungpuncher1

I'm really hoping the acorn crop is good in Jackson. My main farm is 100% wooded and it won't be too good of their aren't acorns I'm guessing.


----------



## woodslife

Tagged


----------



## tazzpilot

Giddy up!


----------



## hdrking2003

k&j8 said:


> Sounds good to me, I hope we both have bigguns' to drag out! It is a great area, I love hunting there. The property is small, but it's my favorite place that I've ever hunted.


This guy is stomping around my farm that's near you. Never know where they might end up around the rut......

































I'll have to PM you a pic of the big deer I have on cam, but only if you can keep a secret, lol.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Can't wait to come up next weekend and hunt opener...then it's the wait until sweet November.


----------



## k&j8

hdrking2003 said:


> This guy is stomping around my farm that's near you. Never know where they might end up around the rut......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to PM you a pic of the big deer I have on cam, but only if you can keep a secret, lol.


Oh yeah, I'd be very happy with that! Feel free to pm pic, your secret is safe with me... :zip:


----------



## bambikiller

I'm ready !!!


----------



## WEEGEE

hdrking2003 said:


> Does sound like. One of my farms is about 3 miles SE of a little tiny town called Bladensburg, not too far off of St Rt 541, which goes right to Coshocton. Another farm is about 10 mins north of that. Its a few miles outside of another little burg called Millwood, right in between routes 36, 62, n 229. Howdy neighbor, lol.


drilled a lot of oil wells near you...if i remembered right i used to eat breakfast in bladensburg....love that country


----------



## hdrking2003

WEEGEE said:


> drilled a lot of oil wells near you...if i remembered right i used to eat breakfast in bladensburg....love that country


Prob so Weegee, many folks still gather at the lil restaurant every morning, many of which are local pumpers. Especially on Saturday mornings and during hunting season. The area is definitely hard to beat, and I wouldn't trade for any other whitetail grounds anywhere in the country.


----------



## jemcmichael

Tagged


----------



## JGB OH

in for this one


----------



## ohiobucks

hdrking2003 said:


> Does sound like. One of my farms is about 3 miles SE of a little tiny town called Bladensburg, not too far off of St Rt 541, which goes right to Coshocton. Another farm is about 10 mins north of that. Its a few miles outside of another little burg called Millwood, right in between routes 36, 62, n 229. Howdy neighbor, lol.


I know we've had this conversation before, but that is very close to where I grew up. Going out of Millwood on Cavallo Rd towards Danville. Beautiful country for sure. Good luck all!


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> I know we've had this conversation before, but that is very close to where I grew up. Going out of Millwood on Cavallo Rd towards Danville. Beautiful country for sure. Good luck all!


Sure enough!! Cavallo area is AWESOME!! How are things looking over there in Morrow?


----------



## mikep43019

I'm finding several rubs the size of my arm so far. Even found one scrape but that doesn't mean much. Crops are starting to get harvested also. We need a cold snap and the first week could be magic. Just need one big boy to get on his feet and screw up. Could be my new personal best but I wont hold my breath. Good luck guys


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

Excited to be back on here again and reading all of the posts, I was starting to work to hard at work. Now I will have an excuse to slack off. Good luck boys!!!!


----------



## ohiobucks

hdrking2003 said:


> Sure enough!! Cavallo area is AWESOME!! How are things looking over there in Morrow?


Got a couple nice bucks I'm watching behind the house in MoCo. My Knox co Bangs area is looking promising as well.


----------



## hdrking2003

mikep43019 said:


> I'm finding several rubs the size of my arm so far. Even found one scrape but that doesn't mean much. Crops are starting to get harvested also. We need a cold snap and the first week could be magic. Just need one big boy to get on his feet and screw up. Could be my new personal best but I wont hold my breath. Good luck guys


Speaking of neighbors....Sup Mike!! I am off all but 2 days between Oct 30 and Nov 8, and plan on hitting things full speed.....all day, every day. I think....I hope, my timing is perfect. Feel free to send me some more of your pics while I'm at work, sure makes my day go quicker, lol.



ohiobucks said:


> Got a couple nice bucks I'm watching behind the house in MoCo. My Knox co Bangs area is looking promising as well.


Nice! I lost my farm on 229W that I have talked to you about before. The owner sold out to Movers and Shuckers.......Man, I hate those guys!!!


----------



## ohiobow

tagged


----------



## Outback Man

Warren County...heading back down Monday to finish everything up. These two have my attention. Pics of the first one everywhere at all times of the day. Only these pics of the second one. Good news is all pics are 15 yds from a stand.


----------



## Quiet Dead

Tag


----------



## Orvisman73

The view from the stand today. ..


----------



## hdrking2003

Orvisman73 said:


> The view from the stand today. ..


Duuuuude, that's awesome!! Too bad they had to squeak by today, but a win is a win I guess.


----------



## IClark

I'm In!


----------



## bambikiller

hdrking2003 said:


> Speaking of neighbors....Sup Mike!! I am off all but 2 days between Oct 30 and Nov 8, and plan on hitting things full speed.....all day, every day. I think....I hope, my timing is perfect. Feel free to send me some more of your pics while I'm at work, sure makes my day go quicker, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I lost my farm on 229W that I have talked to you about before. The owner sold out to Movers and Shuckers.......Man, I hate those guys!!!


Same dates as myself ... Hope to connect on some rutting action


----------



## bowfreak8

Checked the cameras yesterday and the Bucks are all out of their bachelor groups..some of the bigger bucks disappeared all together.pretty common for this time of year tho.


----------



## CattleGuy

Checked stands and woods today Rubs throughout


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Ohio is the state where I want to hunt whitetails someday so this thread will be fun to watch.


----------



## Regohio

Had 4 shooters on film all Summer…suddenly they are MIA. Well I hope they hide until Late Oct then come back looking for Lady Friends!


----------



## Timinator

Regohio said:


> Had 4 shooters on film all Summer…suddenly they are MIA. Well I hope they hide until Late Oct then come back looking for Lady Friends!


Man, isn't that the case! Freaks me out every year.


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR

The dates are wrong i forgot to set them


----------



## BLan

With the birth of my first grandson, my youngest daughter graduating, having to mind my back, and changing jobs in July I haven't even been to the woods since last year during gun season. I can't believe the season is opening in six days.


----------



## Tim/OH

You guys know I'm in....tagged 

I'm off 10 straight days in Nov.



Tim


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Orvisman73 said:


> The view from the stand today. ..


We were close


----------



## Orvisman73

palmatedbuck04 said:


> We were close


Nice! Looks like you guys were right below us


----------



## LJOHNS

Common for the big boys to disappear from now until Halloween weekend. Once the velvet comes off they kind of go into hiding and stick to secure "home" turf. My cameras confirmed this the last couple years. Read some about it also.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Orvisman73 said:


> Nice! Looks like you guys were right below us


14A row 25


----------



## trickytross

First year hunting Ohio. Went up a few weekends ago to scope things out and throw up some cameras and stands. Won't be able to make it back until second week of October and then for the 2nd week of Novemember ALL WEEK LONG!!!! Can't wait!! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Lammas

Pulled cams yesterday. The bachelor groups have definitely broken up but I had more individuals than I've had all summer long in groups. I had quite a few deer I've never seen in this pull too but they're all young bucks. There are still two I want to shoot showing up regularly so we'll see what happens. Six days.......


----------



## Winter88

Hey hey I'm in!!!


----------



## TheKingofKings

Opening weekend is in sight now.


----------



## 3dn4jc

I'm in, won't get there till late Oct. though.


----------



## cgs1967

I'm so excited!!!! Saturday cant come soon enough. I'm hunting Canada October 22-26 and then come back home and I'm off work and hunting from October 27-November 15. I am pumped to say the least.


----------



## DickRickel

tag


----------



## cfred70

I'm in...stands are ready to go, lanes were trimmed a month ago, did the final cam check yesterday....now it's just the waiting game. Still searching for the big mature bucks as they have yet to show face this year, do have a one nice one that keeps showing up......worried I may not be able to resist the urge.


----------



## Lammas

cfred70 said:


> I'm in...stands are ready to go, lanes were trimmed a month ago, did the final cam check yesterday....now it's just the waiting game. Still searching for the big mature bucks as they have yet to show face this year, do have a one nice one that keeps showing up......worried I may not be able to resist the urge.
> View attachment 2912794
> View attachment 2912802


Oooh the temptation. That would be a tough one. 
Five days.


----------



## CAS_HNTR

Im excited, but not really ready!!! Damn.....gotta get going!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Who says you cant train a deer to bait


----------



## vtbowhntr

Got back last night good time with friends. Got some stands hung. No acorns on any of the properties I hunt but it won't matter saw ALOT of does and fawns in the fields and a bunch of scrub bucks. We will be back November 3rd to the 22nd.


----------



## Outback Man

Checked all my stands and cams today and fixed a couple of shooting lanes. Didn't see an rumbs but on the cams all bucks are hard horned. Good news is good buck #3 from last year showed back up on cam.


----------



## Lammas

Wind out of the east opening weekend. Same as last year. I have a couple sets hung but the east wind won't be right for either of them. Looks like it's time to dust off the Viper.


----------



## KimberTac1911

Lammas said:


> Wind out of the east opening weekend. Same as last year. I have a couple sets hung but the east wind won't be right for either of them. Looks like it's time to dust off the Viper.


East wind is perfect for my one stand. I got a 150+ 8 pointer thats is still passing that stand during shooting hours. I have been chasing him now for 3 years maybe this will be the year. Pic at night is from last year. Other picture is bad but only one i have on my phone for this year


----------



## nitro943

Just got the itch...its almost my favorite time of the year!! good luck folks.


----------



## APAsuphan

Outback Man said:


> Checked all my stands and cams today and fixed a couple of shooting lanes. Didn't see an rumbs but on the cams all bucks are hard horned. Good news is good buck #3 from last year showed back up on cam.


Awesome buck, hope you kill him!


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

2.5 days fellas...this week is killing me. Tomorrow is my last day of work but I have to work a football game Friday night and then I am off for the weekend.


----------



## KimberTac1911

^Been fighting a cold for a week. Hoping im good enough to get in the woods this weekend


----------



## jemcmichael

Looks like an East wind for the opener. Really limits my options, but the one stand I have for that wind is on a nice little oak flat the deer hit early season before returning to bed


----------



## shimmon83

im almost ready, neighbor has 4 or 5 nice bucks on his camera... didn't get mine out till late, only a few does. but they will be over looking for those does when ruts on!


----------



## JSI KODIAK

I'm in! Thanks for starting it up!

Looks like the ODNR finally listened and lowered the amount of Does you can take this year. Antlerless Doe tag not even available in the county I hunt.


----------



## KimberTac1911

JSI KODIAK said:


> I'm in! Thanks for starting it up!
> 
> Looks like the ODNR finally listened and lowered the amount of Does you can take this year. Antlerless Doe tag not even available in the county I hunt.


They got rid of early muzzleloader too


----------



## irishhacker

KimberTac1911 said:


> They got rid of early muzzleloader too


They added 2nd gun again.. so negates that benefit..


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

I'm in. Good luck this year and be safe.


----------



## skippyturtle

irishhacker said:


> They added 2nd gun again.. so negates that benefit..


Doesn't negate the fact that now we won't have the idiots doing drives during October. I would be ok with a youth gun season in October. It would get more youth out when it isn't cold. But I got bashed by most everyone I know because then the kids wouldn't get to hunt the rut and they wouldn't have as good of a chance to kill a big buck.


----------



## ohiobuck74

I'm in!!! Good luck everyone!
May your arrows fly straight!


----------



## nomansland

https://vimeo.com/140215589
Season can't come soon enough. Although I work opening weekend on Put in Bay so I won't be out till Monday.


----------



## jeff25

checking in from fairfield county. cant wait to climb up in the saddle again.


----------



## Cole Henry

Just got my oil changed in the truck yesterday and everything washed and currently packing! Leaving Tampa at 3 am Friday morning and I am driving straight through to Ohio! 15 hour drive. Should be there in time to glass Friday evening and I have 9 days to seal the deal.. We will see what happens


----------



## KimberTac1911

irishhacker said:


> They added 2nd gun again.. so negates that benefit..


But no gun pressure/drives before the rut. A lot of people i know say they felt that extra pressure slowed rut down in our area.


----------



## flinginairos

BowtechHunter65 said:


> We have a very poor mast crop on our place in Meigs Co. but the persimmons are loaded like never before. Wife sent me some pics and the branches are bent over.


Where bouts you at in Meigs? Our place is near Rutland/Langsville.


----------



## garrettstump

Checking in here from Ashtabula county can't wait for this weekend


----------



## ohiobow

skippyturtle said:


> Doesn't negate the fact that now we won't have the idiots doing drives during October. I would be ok with a youth gun season in October. It would get more youth out when it isn't cold. But I got bashed by most everyone I know because then the kids wouldn't get to hunt the rut and they wouldn't have as good of a chance to kill a big buck.


+1 i thought the youth hunt should have been during that time also


----------



## KimberTac1911

Cole Henry said:


> Just got my oil changed in the truck yesterday and everything washed and currently packing! Leaving Tampa at 3 am Friday morning and I am driving straight through to Ohio! 15 hour drive. Should be there in time to glass Friday evening and I have 9 days to seal the deal.. We will see what happens


What part of the state are you heading?


----------



## Mcbowhunt

I am in! Headed to the lease in November and will stay to the tag is punched. The dry end to summer should have the crops out earlier than years past and should make for an entertaining Rut.


----------



## Quikhonda

Ross county here.. acorns are here & there couple of good oks but minimal. But there are a few nice ones roaming around.


----------



## Cole Henry

KimberTac1911 said:


> What part of the state are you heading?


Coshocton County


----------



## garrettstump

That's down were all the big boys are at


----------



## Tim/OH

Combines running sooner than later this year ?????

What you guys think ?



Tim


----------



## Quikhonda

already running in franklin county and is fayette county


----------



## Camotimm

Got this last weekend. Columbus, beans are coming down all over, some corn. Good amount of acorns on the ground.


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Combines running sooner than later this year ?????
> 
> What you guys think ?
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


They sure are Tim. Crops starting to come down all over Knox Co. Farmers taking advantage of all the dry weather.


----------



## KimberTac1911

Tim/OH said:


> Combines running sooner than later this year ?????
> 
> What you guys think ?
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Theres corn fields already cut up here in union,logan and delaware county's


----------



## cgs1967

Two days and a wake-up. Can't wait.


----------



## garrettstump

cgs1967 said:


> Two days and a wake-up. Can't wait.


Right there with ya buddy!


----------



## Regohio

2 More Days...


----------



## jeff25

A lot of the beans are already picked here


----------



## garrettstump

Nothing done here in Ashtabula area


----------



## perrytrails

In for season, good luck guys!!


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> They sure are Tim. Crops starting to come down all over Knox Co. Farmers taking advantage of all the dry weather.


 That's exactly what I was thinking about the dry weather...after I hung my stands Sunday I drove around the area and all cpr fields were still up.


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

KimberTac1911 said:


> Theres corn fields already cut up here in union,logan and delaware county's


 Sweet....hanging another set this weekend so I will drive around once again and check the fields.



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

KimberTac1911 said:


> ^Been fighting a cold for a week. Hoping im good enough to get in the woods this weekend


 Get well brother....


Tim


----------



## BowtechHunter65

flinginairos said:


> Where bouts you at in Meigs? Our place is near Rutland/Langsville.


We have a Rutland address and live near Carpenter.


----------



## bambikiller

Anyone hunting Ross co. ?


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

I am recently acquired membership at a hunting club in Pike County. It's old Mead property. Just under 1300 acres. I'm the last of 20 members. The plus is that you can bring one person with you w your membership. Every one had been a member for a while from what the founder said. I've scouted it twice and it's tore up with signs and is some of the better lookin of the lease property I've seen.


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

The only problem is that if my one buddy doesn't put away his reefer like I asked him to while he hunts then . I'm open to have someone share this opportunity w. If they go half w my membership dues . Which is very very reasonable.


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

My friend is really stubborn since he's older and I'm just predicting his actions. I don't mind weed but not while your hunting.


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

This


----------



## Liveblue23

I'm in boys. Hunting Adam's co. Lost couple spots since last year but gained one in return.hadn't got on any real big deer yet but I will.


----------



## 70641

I was getting some great pics of a few bucks I had coming to my food plot in Aug and early Sept. but now that there out of velvet not a pic of one. I'm also hunting the 300 acres that joins my property and I have 5 trail cams out on ridges were the nuts are all over and still not getting any pics of bucks.There are a lot of acorns this year and the land is loaded with white oaks, red oaks, pin oaks and chestnut oaks so all I can do Sat. morning his hit one of the ridges and hope for the best....(Tusc. Conty Ohio)


----------



## Bry2211

lungpuncher1 said:


> I'm really hoping the acorn crop is good in Jackson. My main farm is 100% wooded and it won't be too good of their aren't acorns I'm guessing.


Im in Jackson county and I have next to no acorns. We have hay fields but nothing as far as crops go within a couple miles. Where you hunting in Jackson and when you coming up?


----------



## ssrhythm

I'll be hunting in Athens/Washington counties...basically on the county line. I'm hoping all of this talk about a poor mast crop holds true for my area as well; I've hunted there for the last 6 years, and the entire property is loaded with white and other oaks, and I've yet to go there that the woods were not blanketed with acorns. It's great for the deer, but I've yet to be able to find any concentrated feeding pattern on any one oak or group of oaks. I'm taking a new approach this year...well, at least I'm going to try! Will be picking up my 3rd mid 130 class buck from the taxidermist in November, and I do not have the room in my office nor do I have the extra $$ this year to put another similar sized buck on the wall, so I'm going to try to take the next step and let any 130 class bucks walk in hopes of killing a 140 or better. That is the plan anyway, but I'm sure that will be subject to change depending on how the hunt is going and how itchy my trigger finger gets, but I'm going to try anyway. Hopefully I can get a couple of does on the ground and in the freezer before the first of November so my finger won't be so itchy. Good luck to all; can't wait for November!


----------



## helix33

Combines are running full force in Ross and Pickaway counties as well. There were bean and corn fields browned out and ready to harvest the second week of August in our area because the farmers were able to get the crops in earlier than normal this spring. In all it should definitely help.


----------



## helix33

bambikiller said:


> Anyone hunting Ross co. ?


I primarily hunt Ross county.


----------



## helix33

shippychippy said:


> I was getting some great pics of a few bucks I had coming to my food plot in Aug and early Sept. but now that there out of velvet not a pic of one. I'm also hunting the 300 acres that joins my property and I have 5 trail cams out on ridges were the nuts are all over and still not getting any pics of bucks.There are a lot of acorns this year and the land is loaded with white oaks, red oaks, pin oaks and chestnut oaks so all I can do Sat. morning his hit one of the ridges and hope for the best....(Tusc. Conty Ohio)


Sounds like an excellent plan to me lol.


----------



## hdrking2003

BUCKEYE BOY said:


> My friend is really stubborn since he's older and I'm just predicting his actions. I don't mind weed but not while your hunting.


Now that's a good looking buck right there! And just for the record, big bucks love reefer!


----------



## csoult

Liveblue23 said:


> I'm in boys. Hunting Adam's co. Lost couple spots since last year but gained one in return.hadn't got on any real big deer yet but I will.


+1 on Adams, also have a farm to hunt in highland.


----------



## shimmon83

got the backup bow half dialed in last night. gotta move my camera to the back of the property and set a stand on a heavy used trail... only problem is I have a bison farm on 2 sides of my property and they have a high deer fence... but that property recently sold so im hoping the new (out of state) owners take it down and I will allow me to hunt the land...

starting to get real amped up! wont make it out for the opener


----------



## Liveblue23

csoult said:


> +1 on Adams, also have a farm to hunt in highland.


Nice what part of the county?


----------



## lungpuncher1

Bry2211 said:


> Im in Jackson county and I have next to no acorns. We have hay fields but nothing as far as crops go within a couple miles. Where you hunting in Jackson and when you coming up?


One farm is near the pike county line another is on the other side of Jackson. I'll be up there November 1-6 for sure probably once before that if a cold from comes through in October. 

One farm is corn, beans and timber and the other is 100% timber.


----------



## Mcbowhunt

Tim/OH said:


> Sweet....hanging another set this weekend so I will drive around once again and check the fields.
> 
> 
> 
> Tim



Leases are in Licking County- let us know if the combines are cruising! Thanks Tim


----------



## Eddie12

Will be hunting my lease in Athens county this weekend for the season opener good luck to everyone! :darkbeer:


----------



## cgs1967

One day and a wake-up. Good luck to my fellow Buckeys.


----------



## jemcmichael

Anyone hunting NE Ohio? I'm hunting Portage County for the most part


----------



## Schneeder

I'll be at it in Preble and Greene county. Excited to get out.


----------



## irishhacker

I'll be hunting Preble, Greene, Darke, and Montgomery county..
Opening day I'll be in Greene county. Huffman metropark!


----------



## JGB OH

In for sure. Hunting Clermont, Brown and Pike!


----------



## shimmon83

another Preble county here, right on the Preble Darke line!


----------



## irishhacker

shimmon83 said:


> another Preble county here, right on the Preble Darke line!


I know right where you mean.. thats considered a "4 deer county" lol


----------



## garrettstump

jemcmichael said:


> Anyone hunting NE Ohio? I'm hunting Portage County for the most part


I'm hunting the real northeast Kingsville Ohio in Ashtabula county


----------



## jemcmichael

garrettstump said:


> I'm hunting the real northeast Kingsville Ohio in Ashtabula county


Can't get much more NE than that!


----------



## garrettstump

Sure can't...lol


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR

Greene county here....


----------



## belcikmj

warren clermont and adams


----------



## Orvisman73

garrettstump said:


> I'm hunting the real northeast Kingsville Ohio in Ashtabula county


That's where I grew up! Went to Edgewood HS.

I'm hunting Warren, Hamilton, and Brown counties. Opening day I will be in the Little Miami Scenic River state park. I got the first two weeks there by lottery. Pumped!


----------



## garrettstump

Orvisman73 said:


> That's where I grew up! Went to Edgewood HS.
> 
> I'm hunting Warren, Hamilton, and Brown counties. Opening day I will be in the Little Miami Scenic River state park. I got the first two weeks there by lottery. Pumped!


Good ol Edgewood!


----------



## CattleGuy

Mah col & trumb


----------



## TheKingofKings

Leaving work early tomorrow to get up there for opener. Can't wait.


----------



## Camotimm

I live in licking, they are bringing corn and soybeans down here, also in fairfield and deleware. Ready to go


----------



## 70641

jemcmichael said:


> Anyone hunting NE Ohio? I'm hunting Portage County for the most part


I'm hunting Tuscarawas. County


----------



## mosh22

Just checked my area today, marked some trees for the climbers sitting on top of trails leading to apples in a staging area leading out to a still, 70% green bean field that was planted late and looks to be standing until another 3 weeks. Surrounded by corn fields and crp fields, and they are just starting to pull the corn. Rural Medina county.
Property owner has seen consistent 6+ does and a large 10 hanging around them almost nightly hitting the beans. Sunday, it is on.


----------



## ohiobow

hardin, logan and some delaware here


----------



## roger12

helix33 said:


> I know it's early but I've had some guys asking when I was going to start the thread so I decided to go ahead and start it so people can get subscribed.


Thanks for setting it up! Looking for to a successful season.


----------



## roger12

Anybody hunting Carroll County around Leesville lake?


----------



## Carolina_Outlaw

Thanks Helix33 for starting the thread, I look forward to it every year. I will be hunting Muskingum co again this year. Work is keeping me from driving up for the opener, hopefully I'll be there for the second weekend. Gotta put all my stands back up and hang cams. Will be back up for the rut.


----------



## skip122

roger12 said:


> Anybody hunting Carroll County around Leesville lake?


Had a lease out that way 2 years ago. Had a big problem with trespassers a n stolen cams. Had nice buck there tho


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Maybe the plant. But not burning it or the smokers cough


----------



## Bry2211

lungpuncher1 said:


> One farm is near the pike county line another is on the other side of Jackson. I'll be up there November 1-6 for sure probably once before that if a cold from comes through in October.
> 
> One farm is corn, beans and timber and the other is 100% timber.


Im real close to Pike county. If you need help dragging your booner out, get ahold of me and ill be more than glad to help ya out. You have family here or leasing? 

The beans and corn will be great early season!


----------



## mikep43019

Finding giant rubs and crops are coming down. Hopefully he shows his face soon. If not I only work five days in November &#55357;&#56876;


----------



## JGB OH

BUCKEYE BOY said:


> Maybe the plant. But not burning it or the smokers cough


I sent you a PM. Hit me back!


----------



## lungpuncher1

Bry2211 said:


> Im real close to Pike county. If you need help dragging your booner out, get ahold of me and ill be more than glad to help ya out. You have family here or leasing?
> 
> The beans and corn will be great early season!


Sounds great man. Thanks. I'll return the favor if you need any help! 

I just lucked up and got sole permission. I give them a little bit of fish (walleye) from Tennessee and some other gifts to make it worth it to them.


----------



## Lammas

roger12 said:


> Anybody hunting Carroll County around Leesville lake?


I've got a house right down by Petersburg Marina. I'll be heading down there in a couple hours. I've got another friend down 332 a couple miles too. :darkbeer:


----------



## dspell20

roger12 said:


> Anybody hunting Carroll County around Leesville lake?


I'll be in Carroll County closer to Amsterdam. Good luck


----------



## Quikhonda

helix33 said:


> I primarily hunt Ross county.


I hunt Ross County aswell


----------



## glassguy2511

Went to my property yesterday and found very few acorns but did find several decent size scrapes. Not out of the ordinary to be finding them in late September, but refreshing to see them popping up!

This is in Scioto/Jackson Co.


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

Although I know this isnt the place to post items for sale, I figured being an Ohio thread may make it easier to meet up if anyone is interested in the following. Left handed Code Red Rip Cord arrow rest, 5 Pin toxonic sight, 5 arrow tree limb quiver. These are all left handed items and if anyone is interested please PM me. These are extra items so I am willing to sell, just make me a reasonable offer and they are yours... On another note, I have to finish this PD day at school and then work a football game tonight and I am packing the truck, picking up my lab and headed to Fairfield county, I have 5-6 shooters on cam and this is by far my most anticipated year. I have really worked hard to manage my property the last 4-5 years and the pics are finally showing that the work has paid off. As long as I can keep my dad and brother from shooting the younger guys, the property looks very promising. I am extremely excited for this season. Goodluck to you all! Cant wait to read all the updates and pics of opening day kills tomorrow. 8 hours boys!


----------



## Brycemason

Hunting Muskingum, Licking, and Clermont


----------



## callmin

Richland and Noble for me. Gonna wait till the weather cools off before hitting the woods. Think I'll watch the Buckeyes instead on Saturday


----------



## deerlab

I'm hunting Ohio for the first time this year and can't wait. Look forward to hearing more on this thread.


----------



## Schneeder

callmin said:


> Richland and Noble for me. Gonna wait till the weather cools off before hitting the woods. Think I'll watch the Buckeyes instead on Saturday


Same. I may go out once or twice while it is still kind of warm if the itch gets bad enough.


----------



## JW683

I'll be in Franklin, Delaware, Pickaway and Hocking this season. Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## dspell20

I'm only doing evening hunts on the field edges to not disturb things too much Cameras are still showing a lot of movement 1 hour before dark in the fields with late (5-6:00 Am exits) to bedding area. Early season can be great if you hunt smart and don't scare the deer to the next county


----------



## TH30060X

Hancock, Seneca, and Wood Co. For me. Gonna go out Saturday evening. Need some meat for the freezer!!


----------



## 70641

Well came home from work showered sprayed down and went out and pulled the chips from all my trail cams from my food plot, thickets and white oak ridges and not one buck anywhere.. I did get some new picks of some new doe that's now hitting the feeders and food plot. Went down to one of my climbers I have on a tree crossing a small stream that's leading to a thicket area which had some fresh signs in it so it looks like that's were I'll be tomorrow morning....Good luck to everybody this weekend...Make sure you post your giants you get !!!!!!


----------



## r49740

Good luck Thol. Im going to head out in the morning tomorrow to enjoy the sunrise. Doubt I'll hunt until dark, probably work at the house some. But can't shoot one for the wall without being in the woods.


----------



## k&j8

Good luck to all heading out tomorrow! I'll be here in VA trying to help my son get his first buck on our youth day. Hope to be in Ohio for at least a few days in the next week or two.


----------



## cgs1967

garrettstump said:


> Sure can't...lol





k&j8 said:


> Good luck to all heading out tomorrow! I'll be here in VA trying to help my son get his first buck on our youth day. Hope to be in Ohio for at least a few days in the next week or two.


Thanks and good luck to your son. I'm heading out in a few short hours. I have a two hour drive and going to bed. Good luck fellow Buckeys.


----------



## Yox

I will be hunting Morrow, Ashland, Richland,and, Knox Counties this year, excited tonight its like Christmas eve and the first night of summer break rolled into one I might as well head out to the tree stand now i probably will not sleep very well tonight.


----------



## hdrking2003

k&j8 said:


> Good luck to all heading out tomorrow! I'll be here in VA trying to help my son get his first buck on our youth day. Hope to be in Ohio for at least a few days in the next week or two.


Good luck to your boy, I hope he whacks a giant!


----------



## hdrking2003

Yox said:


> I will be hunting Morrow, Ashland, Richland,and, Knox Counties this year, excited tonight its like Christmas eve and the first night of summer break rolled into one I might as well head out to the tree stand now i probably will not sleep very well tonight.


Where at in Knox n Richland if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mandrroofing

Kill ...


----------



## corybrown50

1/2 hour til shooting time! It's here, it's here!!!!!


----------



## garrettstump

Good luck gentlemen I am heading to work right now but I will be going tomorrow


----------



## Orvisman73

Big doe down! 740am


----------



## garrettstump

Orvisman73 said:


> Big doe down! 740am


Awesome job man congratulations!


----------



## Yox

In Knox I will be hunting a farm in between fredericktown and Mt Vernon and in Richland I will be hunting two different tracts one near Lexington and one near Lucas almost Ashland country's


----------



## tyepsu

Slow morning so far in Columbiana County. No shortage of squirrels and acorns .


----------



## cgs1967

Had a buck come in 10 minutes after I got as on stand but too dark to tell how big and too dark to shoot. Nothing but squirrels since here in Guernsey county.


----------



## Mike_13

Nothing here in Geauga County other than hearing one walk by when it was too dark to see.


----------



## TheKingofKings

4 does at dawn and nothing since.


----------



## HUNTFROMABOVE

I pulled the cards from 4 cams on Thursday in Guernsey County and most of the bucks we were getting at the end of the summer are gone, for now. Im sure they are into their fall ranges and bachelor groups are splitting up. We only had 3 bucks on cam from the past two weeks. Prior to that we had 5 bucks in the 120s and 3 in the 130s showing up regularly. No true big bucks have shown up yet but im hoping when the rut kicks in we'll see some strangers.


----------



## sd790

Nothing to see in Delaware County.


----------



## jemcmichael

Had a bachelor group of four around me from 6:30-7:45. Only one who didn't come in range was a shooter. Two does came through as well, but no shot. Hunting Portage County


----------



## hdrking2003

Yox said:


> In Knox I will be hunting a farm in between fredericktown and Mt Vernon and in Richland I will be hunting two different tracts one near Lexington and one near Lucas almost Ashland country's


Nice! I live in Mt Vernon, and hunt all over Knox county.. In Richland county, I hunt a couple farms near Butler. Good luck to you this year!


----------



## irishhacker

Doe down at 7:32 in greene county!


----------



## cfred70

Hunting this evening in Fairfield county....weather finally feels like fall. Now just need the deer to cooperate. Good luck everyone, stay safe.....


----------



## Yox

hdrking2003 said:


> Good luck to your boy, I hope he whacks a giant!





hdrking2003 said:


> Nice! I live in Mt Vernon, and hunt all over Knox county.. In Richland county, I hunt a couple farms near Butler. Good luck to you this year!


I have a few buddies from work who live in Mt Vernon and family from Bellevill Butler area that is some good deer country over there... Good luck and shoot straight brother


----------



## Schneeder

Feels nice outside. Too much green still for me.


Congrats to everyone who's put one down and good luck to anyone still out or going out this weekend.


----------



## tyfulton

tyepsu said:


> Slow morning so far in Columbiana County. No shortage of squirrels and acorns .


Was q was 4 as wazoo sea as at Asa set as AZ ar Asa Sawa at Asa a sea Asa ar as 5 sea q ar 5 Sq queasy a a a a a Asa a Asa a as a Sq QC WA q aww Q wawa a r a wawa 2 2am a we q WA Q wawa a [email protected]@wawa a aqua 2 was Warsaw set quake a a a wawa was a WA [email protected]@wawa a Time a Asa awe a at a qwq


KimberTac1911 said:


> Theres corn fields already cut up here in union,logan and delaware county's


----------



## Orvisman73

tyfulton said:


> Was q was 4 as wazoo sea as at Asa set as AZ ar Asa Sawa at Asa a sea Asa ar as 5 sea q ar 5 Sq queasy a a a a a Asa a Asa a as a Sq QC WA q aww Q wawa a r a wawa 2 2am a we q WA Q wawa a [email protected]@wawa a aqua 2 was Warsaw set quake a a a wawa was a WA [email protected]@wawa a Time a Asa awe a at a qwq


I hear ya


----------



## hdrking2003

Orvisman73 said:


> I hear ya


Lol


----------



## Tim/OH

Lol......



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Just got back from hanging one last stand....fields in the surrounding area are coming down.



Tim


----------



## tyfulton

tyfulton said:


> Was q was 4 as wazoo sea as at Asa set as AZ ar Asa Sawa at Asa a sea Asa ar as 5 sea q ar 5 Sq queasy a a a a a Asa a Asa a as a Sq QC WA q aww Q wawa a r a wawa 2 2am a we q WA Q wawa a [email protected]@wawa a aqua 2 was Warsaw set quake a a a wawa was a WA [email protected]@wawa a Time a Asa awe a at a qwq


I didn't even type this. Not sure how it was posted.


----------



## Regohio

*So Far*

Well 5 hours in stand this morning…Jumped a Deer on way in…Nothing sense! But my Buddy saw a Big one!!! Need this weather to change…how about some rain so Beans are here a few more weeks!!!


----------



## skippyturtle

tyfulton said:


> Was q was 4 as wazoo sea as at Asa set as AZ ar Asa Sawa at Asa a sea Asa ar as 5 sea q ar 5 Sq queasy a a a a a Asa a Asa a as a Sq QC WA q aww Q wawa a r a wawa 2 2am a we q WA Q wawa a [email protected]@wawa a aqua 2 was Warsaw set quake a a a wawa was a WA [email protected]@wawa a Time a Asa awe a at a qwq


That's how I feel too!


----------



## jeff25

Up a tree right now. Halfway up a ridge with some oaks and standing corn bellow


----------



## TheKingofKings

Card pull looked good. Been in stand since three...got this evening and tomorrow morning then I won't be back until November 4.


----------



## rodtod03

Checking in from NW ohio,anyone else hunting up here?


----------



## Yox

25' up and watching the OSU score update go bucks... And come here bucks.


----------



## Mike_13

Back in a different stand tonight. Took my climber to the edge of a bedding/ staging area that has apple trees and a few persimmons. Hope a few hungry does show up.


----------



## nagster

Evening opening day hunt, medina county. Lucked into 13 private acres a few days ago


----------



## lutzweiser

Columbiana county, Lake Tomahawk


----------



## CAS_HNTR

No deer down??


----------



## garrettstump

Nope


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Boss let me out of work early today. Double set in Carroll County didn't see any deer.. Lots of squirrels... Beans are coming off, silage has been chopped. Bean and corn will be coming off quick here. Taking my daughter (10) out in the morning at the house to hopefully get her first deer and then to the farm in the afternoon... 


I think this moon has them messed up... Pretty bright out on the way home.


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Hope every one luck Tom.


----------



## Hammer1113

Filled the antlerless tag this afternoon.


----------



## jimmyfunk60

my daughter just shot her first deer ever it was about 10 minutes ago she did a great job took her time and smoked her.. she ran about 25 yards and dropped.. we r still in stand giving her some time just incase...


----------



## garrettstump

jimmyfunk60 said:


> my daughter just shot her first deer ever it was about 10 minutes ago she did a great job took her time and smoked her.. she ran about 25 yards and dropped.. we r still in stand giving her some time just incase...


That is awesome man tell her archerytalk says great job and congratulations


----------



## garrettstump




----------



## Tim/OH

jimmyfunk60 said:


> my daughter just shot her first deer ever it was about 10 minutes ago she did a great job took her time and smoked her.. she ran about 25 yards and dropped.. we r still in stand giving her some time just incase...


 Thats awesome bro tell her congrats....




Tim


----------



## nomansland

jimmyfunk60 said:


> my daughter just shot her first deer ever it was about 10 minutes ago she did a great job took her time and smoked her.. she ran about 25 yards and dropped.. we r still in stand giving her some time just incase...


Heck ya man. Congrats to her and can't wait to see the pic!!


----------



## cgs1967

Didn't see the buck from yesterday morning during my evening sit but did smoke a fat doe last night. First doe down and meat in the freezer.


----------



## WhitetailWriter

deerlab said:


> I'm hunting Ohio for the first time this year and can't wait. Look forward to hearing more on this thread.


Cool. When are you coming up Jon and where are you hunting?


----------



## WhitetailWriter

nagster said:


> Evening opening day hunt, medina county. Lucked into 13 private acres a few days ago


Looks like a nice setup, but is that a turned over lawn chair out there?


----------



## Orvisman73

WhitetailWriter said:


> Looks like a nice setup, but is that a turned over lawn chair out there?


I think it's a Booner shed.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

jimmyfunk60 said:


> my daughter just shot her first deer ever it was about 10 minutes ago she did a great job took her time and smoked her.. she ran about 25 yards and dropped.. we r still in stand giving her some time just incase...


Outstanding. Congratulations!


----------



## lutzweiser

jimmyfunk60 said:


> my daughter just shot her first deer ever it was about 10 minutes ago she did a great job took her time and smoked her.. she ran about 25 yards and dropped.. we r still in stand giving her some time just incase...


That's great, glad to hear of a youngster not laying in bed all day and getting a bow in her hand instead of an iPod or iPhone


----------



## nagster

WhitetailWriter said:


> Looks like a nice setup, but is that a turned over lawn chair out there?


It definently is lol. They been out there all year.. There is trails everywhere and deer their.. just not sure when and where.. Might buy a cheap camera and try and pinpoit.

Not my property and didnt want to just move the chair lol! 

Didnt see anything last night, except a few yards down crossing the street at dark on my way home. Lots of does. But thats just my luck. Never see em when hunting.. See em like crazy when im not! Ill probably move the chairs next week.


----------



## Mike_13

Killed this gal last night at 1910. Came in right under me and I had to stand on my toes to get my bow to clear the railing on my climber. Hit her spine, cut the trachea and one lung and that's all she wrote. Arrow came out behind left shoulder.


----------



## hdrking2003

Mike_13 said:


> Killed this gal last night at 1910. Came in right under me and I had to stand on my toes to get my bow to clear the railing on my climber. Hit her spine, cut the trachea and one lung and that's all she wrote. Arrow came out behind left shoulder.
> View attachment 2946825


 congrats, she looks yummy!!


----------



## Regohio

Well Sunday was exactly like Saturday in Highland County…CRAPPY!  Need temps to come down so we can start getting the big boys up during Daylight hours!


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Here are the pictures from this mornings hunt. The doe that was with her stuck around for a long time so we stayed in the stand. I am very proud of my daughter for taking her time and not rushing the shot. She did all of this with out instruction from me in the tree. She truly harvested this deer on her own and I am very happy I was there to witness it. This is probably the best hunt I have ever been on and I could not be happier. She wanted to get out of the stand right away and get her deer but we waited. We found the arrow and I had her track it. It only went about 25 yards after the shot but she was excited tracking the blood. She has a 410 and 22 and after hunting today she said she likes the bow better. Now our son is up and hopefully he can connect on one next weekend. Here our some pics.


----------



## corybrown50

Super impressive. My 8 year old daughter can't sit still more than 5 minutes


----------



## Regohio

Great Work!


----------



## mosh22

18 feet up for my first sit of the year. Over cast nice breeze and 68 In Medina county. Staging area over a bean field that is still leafy. Just out for a nice buck today. Does can walk for now.


----------



## z7master167

4 does and 1 spike this morning, no shots on the does, hopefully that will change this eve


----------



## hdrking2003

Sure is a beautiful evening in the woods!


----------



## emmac13

Just got in the stand with my son. Finished his hunters education course this morning. Little windy. Praying for some action.


----------



## jmartinez19

I'm In


----------



## jmartinez19

Nothing all day in Ashtabula county, I mean not even a squirrel. Hopefully that'll change soon.


----------



## lutzweiser

Tonight's hunt has just been canceled. Got out of the "NO SCENT" shower only to find out the old lady doused herself in Victoria's Secret perfume. Now the whole upstairs smells like a ***** house. Damn women!!!!!!


----------



## garrettstump

lutzweiser said:


> Tonight's hunt has just been canceled. Got out of the "NO SCENT" shower only to find out the old lady doused herself in Victoria's Secret perfume. Now the whole upstairs smells like a ***** house. Damn women!!!!!!


Haha man it's good to see on the forum I hope I get to see you out in the tree stand this year get to do some hunting together again sorry about the Chanel oh my bad victoria secret


----------



## hdrking2003

lutzweiser said:


> Tonight's hunt has just been canceled. Got out of the "NO SCENT" shower only to find out the old lady doused herself in Victoria's Secret perfume. Now the whole upstairs smells like a ***** house. Damn women!!!!!!


Well, off to plan B then......sounds like its what she had in mind anyway, lol.


----------



## chesnut oak

lutzweiser said:


> Tonight's hunt has just been canceled. Got out of the "NO SCENT" shower only to find out the old lady doused herself in Victoria's Secret perfume. Now the whole upstairs smells like a ***** house. Damn women!!!!!!


I hear ya man... I thought this only happened to me. Seems like this time of the year the wife & daughter wants to fire up the fall candles every time I get ready to go out hunting. This time of the year the man cave is off limits to the girls & perfume ! Lol


----------



## lutzweiser

So after the perfume debacle I decided to drive around the 2 stands I was thinking of hunting tonight. Stand 1 had 2 yearlings and 2 doe headed towards them and stand 2 had 3 doe in the corner of the field at the gate. Would have been a little PO'ed to see one of the target bucks


----------



## richstang75

rodtod03 said:


> Checking in from NW ohio,anyone else hunting up here?


I'm in Paulding Co. Been out twice and seen some does. Waiting on some cooler weather.


----------



## flathead

Super moon = super bunk hunting for me. Saw one deer in four sits.


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

*2015 Doe Down*

I headed out right before halftime of the Bucks game and had 2 does and a yearling come out at 530, fed to 40 yards and filled the freezer with this early season doe! Always feels good to recover a deer! First year self filming and successfully got the hunt on film. Excited to get back out there. Good luck guys


----------



## gwa2712

Hunted this evening. Didn't see a single deer. Not even a doe. Very unusual for the property I hunt.


----------



## roger12

Lammas said:


> I've got a house right down by Petersburg Marina. I'll be heading down there in a couple hours. I've got another friend down 332 a couple miles too. :darkbeer:


I'm closer to South Fork Marina, in the Pines cabin area. Did you get out when you went down? Any luck? I plan on being down the 1st weekend in Nov. Just started hunting the area so looking forward to it. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## 70641

Opening day here is Tusc. county. Got in the tree around 0530 and around 6AM I heard a couple of bucks sparing below me in the thicket. Hear all kind of movement as well when it was dark but come daylight didn't see a thing...Stayed till 10:30 and slipped out. Hopefully next week end it will be better..


----------



## 70641

Sorry, forgot to rotate the pics on the first one......


----------



## ssrhythm

I had a feeling I should have taken some time off to go hunt the opener! My bud just sent me pics of 2 hammer 8 pts killed in the area. First one was 20" with great brows and good tine length decent mass. Second one looks to be at least 22" with 9"ish tines but great mass all over. I'll try to figure out how to post the pics from my Box app. With this early big buck movement around this moon, I'm thinking that the rut is going to kick in good during the last week of October this year and hoping they won't be locked-down with does when I'm there the first week of November.


----------



## dspell20

Just finished viewing the camera cards that I picked up before yesterday's hunt. They were out for two weeks. The three shooters are still on there with lots of pics between 7-9 AM Even had a nice mature 6 pt show up.


----------



## dspell20




----------



## belden148

Opening evening in Medina County on some public land


----------



## Brycemason

*opening weekend*

Hunted Zanesville saturday and sunday... had a couple of big does with yearlings and a big buck that stayed in the bottoms with the swirling winds at last light.

Came back home to a licking county property close to new albany for sunday evening where the crops are coming down everywhere and had one big doe and two yearlings coming in as i had just got into the stand seconds before.


----------



## Orvisman73

belden148 said:


> View attachment 2952426
> 
> View attachment 2952442
> 
> Opening evening in Medina County on some public land


Way to go man! Public land to Boot!


----------



## Quikhonda

Sunday night hunt on the bloodmoon was interesting. Had a doe come in and i set up on her 20 yards pulled back saw another flicker she had a yearling with a few spots still. let down they flaunted kill me for 15 minutes until they headed into the beans, lost sight as they went right then 10 minutes later another doe pops out where these 2 did pulled back whats that another flicker same doe and yearling let down again. decided if they come back for a 3rd time im going to let her have it. as fate would have it they didnt make a 3rd pass. so darkness set in feet hit the ground to get out as i rounded the corner of the field edge, dozen doe standing out in the beans. 1 takes off heads to the woods the others cant make me out so they decide to bounce out i start walking again round another corner and bam they are all standing on the wood line. they dropped down in i walked past got back to the truck look up they are all pouring out into the beans again.. lol no buck sightings yet they are still hanging back.


----------



## helix33

jimmyfunk60 said:


> Here are the pictures from this mornings hunt. The doe that was with her stuck around for a long time so we stayed in the stand. I am very proud of my daughter for taking her time and not rushing the shot. She did all of this with out instruction from me in the tree. She truly harvested this deer on her own and I am very happy I was there to witness it. This is probably the best hunt I have ever been on and I could not be happier. She wanted to get out of the stand right away and get her deer but we waited. We found the arrow and I had her track it. It only went about 25 yards after the shot but she was excited tracking the blood. She has a 410 and 22 and after hunting today she said she likes the bow better. Now our son is up and hopefully he can connect on one next weekend. Here our some pics.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2947105
> View attachment 2947113
> View attachment 2947129


Awesome for her, Great Job!


----------



## brwnsfan1

I hope to get out in the next couple of weeks. I hunt in Harrison County. Anyone had any luck in Harrison so far? The numbers and quality of deer has been down for the past couple of years.


----------



## brwnsfan1

I grew up in Wadsworth Ohio I was not aware of any public land in that area. Nice though to take one on public.


----------



## munster

*First day success*

Shot this guy the first evening of my hunt. Not this biggest deer on our lease but he was mature, heavy horned and big bodied. Never had a pic of him not sure if he just moved onto the farm or not. Shot at 10 yds with an Elite Synergy gold tip arrows and ram cat broadheads. He only made 50 yds before piling up. A little bittersweet to be tagged out the first day!


----------



## Hoot

Congrats...
Nice buck.


----------



## ohiobuck74

Congrats... way to start it off!!


----------



## KimberTac1911

Congrats, theres always turkey season coming up


----------



## backstrap75

Put this doe down yesterday evening. I'll be in butler country and highland county also!


----------



## Brycemason

*Big Bucks before first light*

Here are a couple of my bucks before first light. They show up around 5-5:30 am in the field.

The area is hard to hunt in the morning with them in the field still trying to figure out where they go after the field to their beds and where to get a stand up.


----------



## billhalljr

Feels like 2013 all over again... had a few good bucks on film but went pretty quiet this weekend but still had a fun weekend with the family.


----------



## itallushrt

I hunt near Jackson and the rut is on!!! Seeing fighting and chasing.


----------



## nomansland

itallushrt said:


> I hunt near Jackson and the rut is on!!! Seeing fighting and chasing.


Hahaha


----------



## RH1

Lots of scrapes showing up in my woods in tuscarawas county


----------



## Regohio

Maybe cool weather will make them move a little


----------



## Orvisman73

100" 2 year old and 11 does under my stand all evening. Chasing them all around. It was fun, but he'll be a nice buck in a couple years. Definitely feeling their oats with this cold front


----------



## mosh22

Sat 4.5 hours and saw one fat squirrel. It was very windy til 6. Figured the cool air would get em up, but no dice tonight.


----------



## garrettstump

I'm astonished that people are saying they are seeing chasing already I'm not doubting it but I am saying that seems really early


----------



## garrettstump

Im barely seeing deer


----------



## BowtechHunter65

garrettstump said:


> I'm astonished that people are saying they are seeing chasing already I'm not doubting it but I am saying that seems really early


Amen to that. I just laughed at that post.


----------



## Orvisman73

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Amen to that. I just laughed at that post.


So you've never had a young buck chase some does around during an early cold front?


----------



## hdrking2003

garrettstump said:


> I'm astonished that people are saying they are seeing chasing already I'm not doubting it but I am saying that seems really early


You can't take what itallushrt says too seriously, he's been known to be a solid jokester, lol.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Orvisman73 said:


> So you've never had a young buck chase some does around during an early cold front?


Never other than playing.


----------



## Orvisman73

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Never other than playing.


Gotcha, you are right I am wrong. I would try to explain why I saw what I saw tonight and many other nights, but that would be pointless. 

The supreme arbiter of deer activity has graced us with his sagely wisdom. 

I'm assuming you've got a book out or maybe a TV show? 


....lol it sounds like you just need more time in the stand.


----------



## Regohio

Orvis…I'm going to side with you. Anyone who thinks they have Whitetails figured out probably hasn't killed many. They seem to constantly surprise us…I guess it's what makes it fun? 

Just because the Rut is a month or so away doesn't mean a playful buck wouldn't chase a doe around…seen it happen even before season in Bean Fields at night in the Late Summer


----------



## hdrking2003

Eeeeeeeasy fellas, got a lot of rut action in front of us so let's not start getting snippy towards each other already. We are all impatiently waiting together, so let's keep our eyes on the prize. Just help each other out.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Key word playful. Never said I was right or wrong or a know it all. I will watch what I post as not to get people riled up.


----------



## garrettstump

Lol


----------



## 70641

RH1 said:


> Lots of scrapes showing up in my woods in tuscarawas county


What area in Tusc. are you from???


----------



## palmatedbuck04

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Never other than playing.


Me neither,my 33 years of bowhunting makes me look like a mere rookie to Orvis tho....


----------



## double drop

I am subscribed to this post!! Another ne ohio hunter Geauga and Ashtabula.....prob get out a handful of times in oct and then quite a bit in nov. Congrats so far!!
DD


----------



## palmatedbuck04

double drop said:


> I am subscribed to this post!! Another ne ohio hunter Geauga and Ashtabula.....prob get out a handful of times in oct and then quite a bit in nov. Congrats so far!!
> DD


Hope you have some luck in Geauga


----------



## Orvisman73

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Me neither,my 33 years of bowhunting makes me look like a mere rookie to Orvis tho....


Oh c'mon, did I mention anything about rutting activity? I said I had a young 2 year old chasing does around my stand last night. This is something I didn't think was all that uncommon until now. 

He wasn't super aggressive but he definitely ran some off. 

Maybe next time I'll grab some footage of this paranormal event, so as not to excite the resident "experts". 

By the way I saw some squirrels chasing each other around too. ..oooooo now that would be some shock video.


----------



## ssrhythm

https://app.box.com/s/0hl4qmr65ou09et7qg9a8tu3e4t9s9cb

Here is one of the opening weekend bucks killed over near where I hunt in SE Ohio. The other big * killed over there is heavier and wider and just a beast, but the only pic I have has the guy who killed him in it, and I don't know if he wants his pic all over the interweb. Regardless, some big boys are falling early this year!


----------



## Orvisman73

ssrhythm said:


> https://app.box.com/s/0hl4qmr65ou09et7qg9a8tu3e4t9s9cb


Nice!!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Orvisman73 said:


> Oh c'mon, did I mention anything about rutting activity? I said I had a young 2 year old chasing does around my stand last night. This is something I didn't think was all that uncommon until now.
> 
> He wasn't super aggressive but he definitely ran some off.
> 
> Maybe next time I'll grab some footage of this paranormal event, so as not to excite the resident "experts".
> 
> By the way I saw some squirrels chasing each other around too. ..oooooo now that would be some shock video.


First if all i never said i was an expert.
Your original post said "a small buck chasing does" and "feeling their oats".which i think most knowledgable hunterz would think you were talking about rutting activity.
some guy comes back with "no never seen that"
Wnd you get all cocky with the "supreme deer arbiter has graced us with his wisdom do you have a TV show?" And call him out on bis ecperience. WTH man??
Has he or I seen a small buck chase some does off in a cut cornfield looking for food,or run them off some acorns well yes.never and sort of rutting activity (chasing ) as you in incinuated.Now i have to get back to filming my TV show


----------



## Orvisman73

A small buck chased does around my stand last night. Nose to ground antlers to butt. Grunted twice. End of story.

Feel one's oats-

(idiomatic) To feel energetic or frisky; to behave in a vigorous or bold manner.

He was doing just that. Do I think bucks are rutting? No. 

A guy said he laughed at my post. As if I was exaggerating or lying. I mean this isn't even that abnormal there was a 15 degree temp drop here.

Give me a break. Cocky? Lol, this is what you're called when you try to reason with some keyboard commandos. 

Sorry to hi-jack this thread guys. I'll only report information that corresponds to everyone's own personal experiences.

Back to your regular scheduled programming.


----------



## shimmon83

pulled my camera last night, only have pictures of does (like last year), but had this HUGE buck come in on Halloween last year on camera... so you better believe ill be out of Halloween night! 

Also, me and my 6 year old daughter built a natural ground blind last night in a fallen tree, still need to do some finishing touches and build another side to this blind, once done this is going to be one bad ass natural ground blind with 2 hunting stations!


----------



## garrettstump

Well like I said earlier in this thread it's not that I don't believe you I've just never seen activity like that whether it's rutting or not this early but hey if that's what's going on then that's what's going on I'll be in the tree stand waiting for them to get stupid or to slip up and make a mistake


----------



## Orvisman73

garrettstump said:


> Well like I said earlier in this thread it's not that I don't believe you I've just never seen activity like that whether it's rutting or not this early but hey if that's what's going on then that's what's going on I'll be in the tree stand waiting for them to get stupid or to slip up and make a mistake


That's what I'm talking about brother.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Apologies Orvis, I wasn't calling you a liar or questioning your observation. I laughed because this thread is a rut thread and I incorrectly assumed you were referring to rut activity. I have bucks on my place chasing away everything to get to the persimmons and corn. I am burying the hatchet, start time now.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

You're welcome you 3


----------



## Orvisman73

Sorry guys, let's kill some deer.


----------



## hdrking2003

palmatedbuck04 said:


> You're welcome you 3


Lol. Palm you are the supreme mediator!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Amen Orvis.....


----------



## palmatedbuck04

hdrking2003 said:


> Lol. Palm you are the supreme mediator!


10-4 just trying to make Ohio a better place! Speaking of that lay off the does this year everyone!


----------



## brwnsfan1

Post some pics when its done. 



shimmon83 said:


> pulled my camera last night, only have pictures of does (like last year), but had this HUGE buck come in on Halloween last year on camera... so you better believe ill be out of Halloween night!
> 
> Also, me and my 6 year old daughter built a natural ground blind last night in a fallen tree, still need to do some finishing touches and build another side to this blind, once done this is going to be one bad ass natural ground blind with 2 hunting stations!


----------



## foxcat

ssryhthm, that's a heck of a nice deer.


----------



## irishhacker

palmatedbuck04 said:


> 10-4 just trying to make Ohio a better place! Speaking of that lay off the does this year everyone!


Now I never thought I would see the day when someone called palmated a mediator. ...I've seen it all now!


----------



## garrettstump

palmatedbuck04 said:


> 10-4 just trying to make Ohio a better place! Speaking of that lay off the does this year everyone!


The only good thing about Ohio is the bow hunting


----------



## RH1

shippychippy said:


> What area in Tusc. are you from???


I live in Massillon but hunt a farm near Zoar


----------



## jlh42581

palmatedbuck04 said:


> 10-4 just trying to make Ohio a better place! Speaking of that lay off the does this year everyone!


At least wipe the milk off their lips, have some respect


----------



## Outback Man

Got this pic on cam...the lesbian rut is in full "swing"... [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## double drop

Palm if you are a drag racer I can almost guarantee you've raced near one of the properties I hunt!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

double drop said:


> Palm if you are a drag racer I can almost guarantee you've raced near one of the properties I hunt!


I have thousands of passes on that track.had a deer run out of the woods out on the return road right in front of me last year


----------



## irishhacker

Outback Man said:


> Got this pic on cam...the lesbian rut is in full "swing"... [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


Looks like buttons to me..


----------



## WEEGEE

road report....seen two different 6 pt killed on the roads this week so far....doe kill is up also...maybe 8 so far.
bg oh to celina oh then in to in.


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> I live in Massillon but hunt a farm near Zoar


Tigers in the house!!!! Or were you a Panther or Polar Bear?? I'm a Dalton grad n lived in Massillon for a while. Many many cruising trips up n down Lincoln Way, lol.


----------



## RH1

hdrking2003 said:


> Tigers in the house!!!! Or were you a Panther or Polar Bear?? I'm a Dalton grad n lived in Massillon for a while. Many many cruising trips up n down Lincoln Way, lol.


I was a panther..
I live close to sippo lake.
Man what I would do for one bow season in that property!


----------



## Sigmon2012

I hunt in Knox and was wondering if guys are not seeing many doe or are the deer numbers just down as a whole?


----------



## hdrking2003

Sigmon2012 said:


> I hunt in Knox and was wondering if guys are not seeing many doe or are the deer numbers just down as a whole?


Lots of does in Knox Co, no worries there.[emoji106]


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Outback Man said:


> Got this pic on cam...the lesbian rut is in full "swing"... [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


Lol


----------



## garrettstump

https://youtu.be/gDBBfS6pJfU


----------



## glassguy2511

Out this evening. Been in the tree for about an hour now and have seen one lone doe and a small buck. Man it feels like deer should be moving all over this evening
What great weather.


----------



## jeff25

Outback Man said:


> Got this pic on cam...the lesbian rut is in full "swing"... [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


Your trees are pretty baren. Ours have just begun dropping.


----------



## jeff25

I am yet to get a picture of a buck over 1.5, nor are there any scrapes, rubs or other buck sign :sad:


----------



## Outback Man

jeff25 said:


> Your trees are pretty baren. Ours have just begun dropping.


You'll notice the date was specifically cut out of the pic too...


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> I was a panther..
> I live close to sippo lake.
> Man what I would do for one bow season in that property!


Nice! Perry was always good at football n wrestling back then, I hope things haven't changed. Sippo Lake is a nice area to be! Good luck this year.


----------



## bowparadise

Hey Buckeye Boy just let me no Il be glad to go in on it with call me if you need someone 330-401-4554


----------



## cfred70

Weather was perfect last night....all except one part. The deer. Sat from 430 to dark, 3 does came through around 7 and that was it for the night. Still alot of standing corn around me, but could hear the combines running, so it won't be up much longer. Tends to always be tough hunting until the corn is down....seems like they don't come out of the corn. I'm in Fairfield county.


----------



## foxcat

I'm in Fairfield county too, surrounded by corn. Didn't see anything on last nights sit.


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

Headed to my farm in Fairfield County tomorrow afternoon after I get done with a JV football game. I will be hunting Saturday evening through all day Sunday. Hoping a few big boys will be out.


----------



## brwnsfan1

Anyone hunt Harrison Co.?


----------



## Big E TN

Subscribed


----------



## Regohio

Highland County update…Windy as Heck…Rainy…and 5 freaking Does! Did I mention 30 MPH wind??? Tomorrow will be even worse!


----------



## belcikmj

Hunted warren county last Saturday and tonight. Zero deer seen while hunting. I don't think I'm going back out in ohio until Halloween. Going for ky muzzleloader in 2 weeks.


----------



## cgs1967

The bucks left the hardwoods and staying in the corn two weeks ago from my trail cam. Shot a doe Saturday and saw no bucks but did see rubs and scrapes in Guernsey county.


----------



## jeff25

Sat in the wind and rain tonight... Didn't send a thing


----------



## jeff25

foxcat said:


> I'm in Fairfield county too, surrounded by corn. Didn't see anything on last nights sit.


What part for fairfield co


----------



## docjay

Im going out Sunday. Fingers crossed


----------



## matt6506

I killed this 141" 11pt in noble county yesterday morning as he was getting ready to go to bed at 7:40am


----------



## docjay

Very nice buck. Congrats


----------



## BowtechHunter65

matt6506 said:


> I killed this 141" 11pt in noble county yesterday morning as he was getting ready to go to bed at 7:40am
> View attachment 2980658


Nice, congrats


----------



## itallushrt

palmatedbuck04 said:


> 10-4 just trying to make Ohio a better place! Speaking of that lay off the does this year everyone!


Actually I plan on upping my doe carnage, in Ohio of course, but only killing a single buck in KY.


----------



## Dave2

Good job Matt


----------



## Dave2

Good job Matt!


----------



## H20fwler

Went out Sunday night saw a few does went out Wednesday and had this. Pretty sure this buck just flipped me off............


----------



## medicsnoke

I was able to locate all my cams to scrapes yesterday. Most were community scrapes that get worked every year. Some were not open last week but these collet Temps really got the deer moving better.


----------



## fmf979

Great Buck Congrats!


----------



## JW683

Great buck Matt!


----------



## KimberTac1911

Sat in stand to about 10 this morning. Not one deer. All i can say is brrr. Is it to early to bust out my HBS? Eating lunch and so on for a couple hrs. Going to sit again tonight see if i can catch this buck with this colder weather


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR

Sat this morning also. Saw a young six point and he came to 18 yds and tempted my freezer. I let him go and watched him move along bean field for 20 mins. All quiet besides that, may go out this eve depending on rain,


----------



## EASY1

Hunted 1st and 2nd did not see any deer but did get this


----------



## dper

Great harvest Easy, kill'em all, then 20 more!


----------



## KimberTac1911

Good job easy1. I keep getting coyotes on cam but no shots yet


----------



## dspell20

Congrats Matt. Beautiful buck



matt6506 said:


> I killed this 141" 11pt in noble county yesterday morning as he was getting ready to go to bed at 7:40am
> View attachment 2980658


----------



## Tim/OH

Nice buck matt.....




Tim


----------



## PayneTrain

matt6506 said:


> I killed this 141" 11pt in noble county yesterday morning as he was getting ready to go to bed at 7:40am
> View attachment 2980658


Awesome buck! Congratulations


----------



## H20fwler

A couple small ones starting to spar


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Hunted yesterday afternoon. Didn't see a thing but my cam shows four or five does under my stand every mourning


----------



## Regohio

Had a Deer under my stand eating Acorns at 0650…But nothing else! October is killing me…bring on the Rut!


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

What time is everyone getting out in the afternoon? Gonna head out and hope to see something after that front passed thru yesterday


----------



## mosh22

OhioHoytHunter said:


> What time is everyone getting out in the afternoon? Gonna head out and hope to see something after that front passed thru yesterday


I got in the tree at 230 today, still sitting.


----------



## Yox

Was in by 2 pm but came face to face with 3 does on the way in on the other side of the bean fields


----------



## cfred70

Late today, settled in about 430. Crazy how different the weather is in 2 days


----------



## KimberTac1911

cfred70 said:


> Late today, settled in about 430. Crazy how different the weather is in 2 days


Weather did a 180° turn around thats for sure. Went from wondering why i didnt bring my HBS to early season gear


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

Hunted yesterday evening in the rain, saw a doe and two yearlings Sunday morning had a doe walk right below me, trail cams were blank! Created some mock scrapes and relocated trail cams to hopefully get some good pics. Looking forward to getting back out there soon .


----------



## 00farmcummins

Killed this boy last Wednesday night bout 730. Seen him every night since opening night. He was in the field with 5 other bucks. Took a friend out lastnight to same field and seen 6 bucks again. Seen some making scrapes and some of the little ones were butting heads lightly.


----------



## irishhacker

Nice buck. .congrats!


----------



## Tim/OH

Congratulations bro that buck is nice......




Tim


----------



## Hoot

Very nice buck....congrats!!!


----------



## H20fwler

Stud of a buck! Congrats.


----------



## 00farmcummins

Thanks! I will be interested to see what he scores once I get the mount back. Friend of mine that is pretty good at scoring says between 140-150. Spread was 22 in and g2 were both 12in.


----------



## H20fwler

He sure looks Buckeye Big Buck


----------



## z7master167

Hunted a new farm ive never been on this evening, found a couple rubs the size of my leg that was wore out, and a couple small scrapes, i hung 2 cameras and hunted the rest of the eve. From 615 til dark, i was covered in deer, all does except for a decent 8 pt. Too small to shoot though.
Spot looks promising though


----------



## helix33

00farmcummins said:


> View attachment 2990794
> 
> Killed this boy last Wednesday night bout 730. Seen him every night since opening night. He was in the field with 5 other bucks. Took a friend out lastnight to same field and seen 6 bucks again. Seen some making scrapes and some of the little ones were butting heads lightly.


Great buck, congratulations!


----------



## fmf979

00farmcummins said:


> View attachment 2990794
> 
> Killed this boy last Wednesday night bout 730. Seen him every night since opening night. He was in the field with 5 other bucks. Took a friend out lastnight to same field and seen 6 bucks again. Seen some making scrapes and some of the little ones were butting heads lightly.


Great Deer!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

First time out this morning,to many leaves and warm temps.not digging this.probably will wait 2-3 weeks before i come out again


----------



## mosh22

palmatedbuck04 said:


> First time out this morning,to many leaves and warm temps.not digging this.probably will wait 2-3 weeks before i come out again


Last night told my wife the same thing. 4 trips out and we have seen 2 doe and 2 yearlings. Gonna stay out until the 14th probably unless we get a great cool front


----------



## tOSU

brwnsfan1 said:


> Anyone hunt Harrison Co.?


We have some property in Harrison. Was shocked to see deer moving on Saturday AM, saw 8 does - brought one home


----------



## brwnsfan1

Nice we are about 3 miles away from Tappan Lake. I have yet to get in the stand was wondering how the movement was looking.


tOSU said:


> We have some property in Harrison. Was shocked to see deer moving on Saturday AM, saw 8 does - brought one home


----------



## Dave2

Nice buck


----------



## cfred70

Have seen a deer on all 3 of my evening sits, and actually seeing nice movement in the mornings on my cam. Haven't seen a buck while in stand yet, but plenty of does. Hoping I have the right set up when the bucks come searching for does. Everything may change once the corn comes off though....


----------



## Sigmon2012

Congrats!! Nice Buck!!


----------



## ccrowe

00farmcummins said:


> View attachment 2990794
> 
> Killed this boy last Wednesday night bout 730. Seen him every night since opening night. He was in the field with 5 other bucks. Took a friend out lastnight to same field and seen 6 bucks again. Seen some making scrapes and some of the little ones were butting heads lightly.


You must know someone I know,I had this picture text me last week.


----------



## lutzweiser

12 doe tonight. All in a cut hay field feeding there bellys. Had 3 at 22yds but momma was skin and bones and babies were still trying to nurse off her. Couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger on her. Big fat doe walked directly under my stand but gave me no shot, think she was at 1/2 a yard. Still no buck


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Killed this buck on Saturday in Brown County. I hung a new stand and decided to hunt it with the wind being perfect for it. I saw two Does while hanging it and after getting up in it I started glassing around and saw this buck bedded down only 37 yards from my stand. How he never saw me moving around or didn't here the 4 wheeler Ill never know. I had to watch him lay there an hour just chewing on his cud. When he did get up He came broadside at 30 yards. Hit him back and low but he only went 10 yards and stood there. I made a follow up shot and hit one lung. I watched him go lay down but couldn't see him in the thicker saplings after he laid down. I was hoping he was still there. There were other deer running around. I gave him close to two hours before I went after him. With more rain coming I was afraid to leave him. He was laying right where I last saw him and it was only 40 yards from my stand. 

He is a main frame eight with a kicker off his right base and a small point trying to grow on his left beam. His rack was so dark and wide I had to take him if I had the chance. A dark rack in that area is rare. Maybe he had just shed his velvet. Not sure. Thanks for reading. Now on Doe patrol and helping a couple of friends get theirs.

Sorry for bad pics but I was by myself and it was lightly raining and I only had my phone. The landowner helped me get him out and he took some pics but it was dark and still raining so they didn't turn out too good. The first pic is when I walked up on him. I had to get to work on him to get him over to the Amish processor that I take my deer to since they are closed on Sundays. I even had to call them to let them know I was coming but it would be late. I finally got him over there around 10pm. They even called me back at 9:45 to make sure I was still coming.


----------



## PayneTrain

JSI KODIAK said:


> Killed this buck on Saturday in Brown County. I hung a new stand and decided to hunt it with the wind being perfect for it. I saw two Does while hanging it and after getting up in it I started glassing around and saw this buck bedded down only 37 yards from my stand. How he never saw me moving around or didn't here the 4 wheeler Ill never know. I had to watch him lay there an hour just chewing on his cud. When he did get up He came broadside at 30 yards. Hit him back and low but he only went 10 yards and stood there. I made a follow up shot and hit one lung. I watched him go lay down but couldn't see him in the thicker saplings after he laid down. I was hoping he was still there. There were other deer running around. I gave him close to two hours before I went after him. With more rain coming I was afraid to leave him. He was laying right where I last saw him and it was only 40 yards from my stand.
> 
> He is a main frame eight with a kicker off his right base and a small point trying to grow on his left beam. His rack was so dark and wide I had to take him if I had the chance. A dark rack in that area is rare. Maybe he had just shed his velvet. Not sure. Thanks for reading. Now on Doe patrol and helping a couple of friends get theirs.
> 
> Sorry for bad pics but I was by myself and it was lightly raining and I only had my phone. The landowner helped me get him out and he took some pics but it was dark and still raining so they didn't turn out too good. The first pic is when I walked up on him. I had to get to work on him to get him over to the Amish processor that I take my deer to since they are closed on Sundays. I even had to call them to let them know I was coming but it would be late. I finally got him over there around 10pm. They even called me back at 9:45 to make sure I was still coming.


Nice buck, congrats. The pictures were just fine I thought lol. I've been debating about if I'll take a shot on my dark rack 8 if I get the chance.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Nice bucks.


----------



## Hoot

Nice buck...congrats


----------



## H20fwler

Falling temps/barometer Friday with drizzle. Friday / Saturday should have deer moving.


----------



## docjay

H20fwler said:


> Falling temps/barometer Friday with drizzle. Friday / Saturday should have deer moving.


Fingers crossed


----------



## PayneTrain

H20fwler said:


> Falling temps/barometer Friday with drizzle. Friday / Saturday should have deer moving.


Definitely calling off to get my ***** in a tree.


----------



## JakeZ7

tag.


----------



## rockcat

I'm in


----------



## Carolina_Outlaw

Some nice bucks hitting the ground already. Congrats to all of y'all that have connected


----------



## double drop

Paynetrain- the sheer body size of that deer u are contemplating would have me probably letting an arrow loose!! Horselike!


----------



## PayneTrain

double drop said:


> Paynetrain- the sheer body size of that deer u are contemplating would have me probably letting an arrow loose!! Horselike!


That's what I'm saying! Antlers say let em grow but when I was trying to age him his body is huge. Know you can't see the waist in that pic but I t s huge as well


----------



## dspell20

winkster33 said:


> View attachment 3004818
> 
> 
> Taken Sunday 10/4/2015 by Brother-in-law. Clermont County. Neck was swelling for rut.


Congrats on a STUD!!!!


----------



## docjay

WOW!!! Awesome Buck. Congrats


----------



## Regohio

Saturday should be Awesome!


----------



## KimberTac1911

Regohio said:


> Saturday should be Awesome!


Im going all day with a deer/turkey tag in hand


----------



## skippyturtle

October 4th


----------



## double drop

Wow! Nice buck!!


----------



## 00ragincajun00

Just finding this thread

Down here in Texas, the Bucks were starting to chase. The doe I shot was being heckled by a lil spike. I saw two nice bucks as well chasing does, foaming at the mouth, they just never came close enough. 

Question, was is your go to lure/smell/brand during the rut?


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Man what a buck! Congratulations.......


----------



## KimberTac1911

Congrats thats a good buck


----------



## JW683

Damn nice buck Skippyturtle!


----------



## H20fwler

What a bruiser skippyturtle! 
What county?


----------



## BushTailButcher

That is a Great Buck!! Congrats!!!


----------



## flinginairos

skippyturtle said:


> October 4th


I want a buck just like that one. Yep. I'd be happy. LOL what a stud congrats!


----------



## skippyturtle

H20fwler said:


> What a bruiser skippyturtle!
> What county?


Perry


----------



## skippyturtle

Thanks all. Here is a trail cam and a cell phone pic of him. The cell pic is the first time I ever saw him.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

skippyturtle said:


> October 4th


Saw the photos on crossbownation congrats


----------



## dspell20

Skippy Congrats on the bruiser


----------



## trickytross

Atta boy Skippy. Riding up this weekend!


----------



## 00ragincajun00

glad skippy is on my team!


----------



## cfred70

Looks like a decent front coming in tonight....should make for a nice weekend of hunting. Good luck everyone heading out. Be safe and knock'em down.


----------



## hdrking2003

cfred70 said:


> Looks like a decent front coming in tonight....should make for a nice weekend of hunting. Good luck everyone heading out. Be safe and knock'em down.


:whoo:


----------



## Tim/OH

I will be out for the first time sunday morning....cant wait.

Licking County






Tim


----------



## JB13

Seeing a lot of rubs popping up checking cams yesterday. All my pics are still late night. This weekend looks good!


----------



## billk63

Have caught a few smaller bucks during daylight on camera. This is the best one so far.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79K_rbQp8cQ


----------



## ohiohunter02

Had this boy out feeding on acorns the other night... to bad he wasn't a few hours sooner... farmer also watched him for an hr or so while planting wheat the same day. He was just bedded inside the corn watching and enjoying the sun..


----------



## CattleGuy

no bucks at all on trial cam this summer until I pulled tonight's card - 3 different bucks, couple pics of them sparring. One nice one Things starting to get rolling


----------



## fmf979

Been out 2 evenings this week hunting field edges. Saw 20 one night and 4 the next night passing thru the field betwwen 4 and 6 pm. 2 were young bucks the rest were does. None stayed in the fields just passed thru. Dont know where they went but the last hour or so of light was dead both nights.


----------



## bigdavemc08

Hey hunters.. just moved to columbus and was curious as to when the bucks start moving? I have a few good bucks on camera but all at night of course. I used to hunt south georgia when I grew up there and would see some bucks a little earlier in the season. I just wanted to make sure I'm not losing it or doing something wrong. It seems like others haven't seen a whole lot yet and mid october is when the action starts to pick up.. any insight on this would helpful! Thanks and good luck with this cool front coming through this weekend!


----------



## H20fwler

They start getting stupid last week of October and stay that way for a few weeks.


----------



## Mao

My 7 year old daughter smoked this eight point tonight. I am a very proud papa.


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Great looking bucks


----------



## wmn2

Mao said:


> View attachment 3016202
> 
> My 7 year old daughter smoked this eight point tonight. I am a very proud papa.


Congrats to her!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Mao said:


> View attachment 3016202
> 
> My 7 year old daughter smoked this eight point tonight. I am a very proud papa.


Great buck and you should be proud! Congrats to you both!


----------



## helix33

Mao said:


> View attachment 3016202
> 
> My 7 year old daughter smoked this eight point tonight. I am a very proud papa.


Awesome job, congratulations to her!


----------



## dspell20

Mao said:


> View attachment 3016202
> 
> My 7 year old daughter smoked this eight point tonight. I am a very proud papa.


Congrats to you and your daughter on an awesome buck


----------



## docjay

Congrats Mao to the both of you! Looking forward to seeing him on the wall.


----------



## ssrhythm

That is a great looking 8pt! Congrats to the both of you! I bet she wanted to sleep with it that night...if she slept at all. That's what its all about right there!


----------



## cgs1967

Mao said:


> View attachment 3016202
> 
> My 7 year old daughter smoked this eight point tonight. I am a very proud papa.


Sweet. Proud daughter and Dad. That's awesome.


----------



## ohiobuck74

That's so awesome! Congrats!


----------



## dspell20

PA buck down. I'm excited to get in the stand tomorrow night in Carroll County This cold front should have them moving. Good luck and congrats to those of you who have filled your tags


----------



## corybrown50

Mao said:


> View attachment 3016202
> 
> My 7 year old daughter smoked this eight point tonight. I am a very proud papa.


THAT IS AMAZING!!!! I can't imagine letting my 7 year old use a bow with enough for to take one. Was it a crossbow or compound?


----------



## fmf979

Mao said:


> View attachment 3016202
> 
> My 7 year old daughter smoked this eight point tonight. I am a very proud papa.


A perfect memory for the rest of your lives with a unique trophy to remind you both! Congratulations you are very fortunate!


----------



## richstang75

Mao said:


> View attachment 3016202
> 
> My 7 year old daughter smoked this eight point tonight. I am a very proud papa.


Congrats on a nice 8 pointer! That little girl will be hooked on bow hunting for life!


----------



## ohiobow

had 2 bucks sparing for about 20 minutes tonight off and on nothing great 120 range


----------



## Mao

corybrown50 said:


> THAT IS AMAZING!!!! I can't imagine letting my 7 year old use a bow with enough for to take one. Was it a crossbow or compound?


Crossbow and she was sitting on my lap with the bow resting on the treestand. After I checked her hand position I gave her the go ahead to shoot and she did th rest.


----------



## skippyturtle

Mao said:


> View attachment 3016202
> 
> My 7 year old daughter smoked this eight point tonight. I am a very proud papa.


Congrats!


----------



## irishhacker

Mao said:


> Crossbow and she was sitting on my lap with the bow resting on the treestand. After I checked her hand position I gave her the go ahead to shoot and she did th rest.


That Is So Awesome. ..congrats to her and good job dad!


----------



## lutzweiser

Slow morning sitting on my couch today, didn't see one deer, weird. But coffee was good. Having trouble getting into to "groove" with these warm temps.


----------



## z7master167

Seen 1 lone doe this morning about 15oyds away


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Saw a doe and her little one. Could have shot either one at 20 yards but fun just to watch them for now. I rubbed some evercalm and wow did they smell it when they got downwind. Did not like it and in no way calm. Blowing and stomping then ran off.


----------



## chesnut oak

OhioHoytHunter said:


> Saw a doe and her little one. Could have shot either one at 20 yards but fun just to watch them for now. I rubbed some evercalm and wow did they smell it when they got downwind. Did not like it and in no way calm. Blowing and stomping then ran off.


Maybe they smelled you, if they were downwind.


----------



## Regohio

*PicS*







Well Boys…today it happened…shot Monster 10 Point!


----------



## Regohio

*pic*


----------



## Regohio

Story to follow separate thread…Live Weight 250….Typical 10 Point …rough green score at Taxidermy/Processor…160+


----------



## Regohio

So I didn't believe the guys talking Early Rut…Blah Blah Blah… In 1 hour this morning I saw 3 Bucks…All had swelled necks all had Noses to the ground and were walking slow!

I still haven't seen one Scrape or one rub…but those Boys were cursing this morning! Sadly the King is now dead!


----------



## P&Y OHIO

Congratulations on a fine Ohio Buck!!! High pressure lower temps this morning spelled success!


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

On I'm sure they might have but I know they smelled the evercalm. Not the first time this has happened. But yeah I could see the point the got downwind and then became alert.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Congratulations Reg! Stud of a buck


----------



## Regohio

Thanks brothers…I'll tell whole story in a thread


----------



## fmf979

Regohio said:


> View attachment 3023954
> View attachment 3023962


Way to go! Cant wait to hear the story!


----------



## z7master167

Hung a new stand this eve and hunted it, at about 430 i heard something behind me but i figured it was a squirrel, because i had just got done hangin the stand 15 min prior. I peaked up the bank but didnt see anything, so i turned back around, about a min later i heard a deer blow behind me so i turned around and it blew again.
I watched for movement then i seen him move his head, he was a solid 160+ about 85 yds behind me he blew again and trotted up the bank and he got his horns caught in a low branch, he was a stud.
Then about 6:25 i had a doe and spike come out and pick around for 45 min before they wondered off


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Regohio said:


> View attachment 3023946
> Well Boys…today it happened…shot Monster 10 Point!


Sweet, congratulations.


----------



## double drop

My brother had 22 deer out eating turnips and soybeans tonight in a 2 acre field. 7 bucks. The biggest, a 115 inch 8pt walked directly under his stand. No shots taken


----------



## OhioTodd

Regohio,

Thanks for the info, and congrat's on your buck!


----------



## sammusi

They did change that youth gun season that was mid October right ? if someone could let me know as I was planning on hitting it hard starting next weekend .. good luck to all as the time is near boys,been counting down the days..


----------



## Liveblue23

Hunted Adam's yesterday evening. Had 4 bucks out picking around in green field.watched a 2 year old dog 2 or 3 does around until he finally ran then off.


----------



## tOSU

sammusi said:


> They did change that youth gun season that was mid October right ? if someone could let me know as I was planning on hitting it hard starting next weekend .. good luck to all as the time is near boys,been counting down the days..


Youth gun is Nov 21 & 22. You can still hunt using a bow, but must wear orange


----------



## helix33

Regohio said:


> View attachment 3023946
> Well Boys…today it happened…shot Monster 10 Point!


What an awesome buck, congratulations!


----------



## Spies19

Congratulations again Reg! Awesome story and couldn't happen to a better guy. Hard work pays off.


----------



## 70641

Went out Sat. morning temps in the low 40's and never saw a deer, so I went back out Sat. afternoon and went to a white oak ridge and it was raining nuts they were even bouncing off of me and stayed to dark and never saw a deer. I still haven't seen a rubs on a trees


















yet and yesterday was the first time a found 2 scrapes. I have 6 trail cams out and in Aug. I was getting all kind of pics of some shooter bucks but since Sept. I haven't got one pic of a buck..The doe are taring up my food plot and 2 feeders I have out but still no bucks not even at night..I sure hope things start to pick up....


----------



## skippyturtle

Congrats Regohio! Great buck!


----------



## trickytross

Atta boy Reg!


----------



## jeremy26

Went out to the Wayne and scouted around yesterday. Walked about 6 miles a saw a handful of acorns, 0 deer droppings, 1 rub, 0 scrapes, 1 corn pile, 1 ladder stand, and 1 camera. Really disappointed in my findings. Not sure where to hunt at the moment. I've hunted the Wayne when there isn't alto of food and it was a very long week.


----------



## Sasamafras

Got this guy 10/10 at sunrise. Walking in late, busted a doe so sat at edge of washed out corn and saw another one. Thought he left, but he eventually got closer then came to 10 yards and was going to leave. So I stood and shot. Got him in neck but exited behind opposite shoulder and got 1 lung. God helped with that! Waited 4 hrs based on advice from arrow. He went 400 yards through tall corn and then found by a creek. That's my great Ohio buck season only hunted 15 minutes! Neck was big and I think he was curious I could be another buck.


----------



## fmf979

Sasamafras said:


> Got this guy 10/10 at sunrise. Walking in late, busted a doe so sat at edge of washed out corn and saw another one. Thought he left, but he eventually got closer then came to 10 yards and was going to leave. So I stood and shot. Got him in neck but exited behind opposite shoulder and got 1 lung. God helped with that! Waited 4 hrs based on advice from arrow. He went 400 yards through tall corn and then found by a creek. That's my great Ohio buck season only hunted 15 minutes! Neck was big and I think he was curious I could be another buck.


Good job Congrats!


----------



## chesnut oak

jeremy26 said:


> Went out to the Wayne and scouted around yesterday. Walked about 6 miles a saw a handful of acorns, 0 deer droppings, 1 rub, 0 scrapes, 1 corn pile, 1 ladder stand, and 1 camera. Really disappointed in my findings. Not sure where to hunt at the moment. I've hunted the Wayne when there isn't alto of food and it was a very long week.


The fact that their are almost zero acorns worries me too.


----------



## jeremy26

chesnut oak said:


> The fact that their are almost zero acorns worries me too.


Yea bud, Im not exagerating about the lack of acorns. I checked some big white oaks that are usually candy trees and there was nothing. We checked down low, up high, and east and west of where we have taken some nice bucks. Im thinking I might just hunt the thick nasty areas and hope i get lucky and find some deer. They have to eat something when the corn gets harvested. 

Also a question for the Ohio guys. Are you allowed to bait on public ground ? The corn pile we found is within 200 yards from where my dad usually hunts, I don't want him to get in trouble for hunting near it if its illegal.


----------



## irishhacker

Baiting is prohibited on public in ohio...be careful


----------



## z7master167

My areas i hunt are loaded with acorns this yr


----------



## KimberTac1911

z7master167 said:


> My areas i hunt are loaded with acorns this yr


Same here. All of this weekend sounded like it was raining in the woods with them hitting the ground


----------



## jeremy26

I was in southeast Ohio.


----------



## trickytross

jeremy26 said:


> I was in southeast Ohio.


Me too. A few red oaks were dropping. But not many...... I counted a few dropping yesterday during my evening hunt. Got down this morning and found a few acorns under some red oaks. 

What areas of Ohio are the acorns falling?


----------



## hdrking2003

Knox n Richland Co's where I hunt have good acorns this year.


----------



## medicsnoke

18 does tonight from my back porch. Not a buck around.


----------



## Regohio

Spies19 said:


> Congratulations again Reg! Awesome story and couldn't happen to a better guy. Hard work pays off.


Thanks Randy…It's nice to win one every once in a while!


----------



## fmf979

My area in central Ohio has good acorns also. Just not the amount of deer I was hoping to see.
Cut The Corn!


----------



## CattleGuy

I have seen plenty of acorns NE OH


----------



## skippyturtle

jeremy26 said:


> Yea bud, Im not exagerating about the lack of acorns. I checked some big white oaks that are usually candy trees and there was nothing. We checked down low, up high, and east and west of where we have taken some nice bucks. Im thinking I might just hunt the thick nasty areas and hope i get lucky and find some deer. They have to eat something when the corn gets harvested.
> 
> Also a question for the Ohio guys. Are you allowed to bait on public ground ? The corn pile we found is within 200 yards from where my dad usually hunts, I don't want him to get in trouble for hunting near it if its illegal.


Illegal to bait on public land in ohio.


----------



## billk63

CattleGuy said:


> I have seen plenty of acorns NE OH


Same here but hey just started really dropping about a week ago. Kinda late but still very green where I'm at. Not much color change yet.


----------



## WhitetailWriter

Had two yearling bucks sparring under me on Saturday evening. A lot of deer entered the field with plenty of shooting light left, but no mature bucks. Typical behavior and results for this time of year. Each day should get better and better and it looks like a nice cold front rolling in this week so it will at least feel like hunting season.


----------



## jaaronnut22

My property in SE ohio has plenty of acorns so far. With all of the rain this year I think the White Oak acorns may drop a little later this year.


----------



## trickytross

jaaronnut22 said:


> My property in SE ohio has plenty of acorns so far. With all of the rain this year I think the White Oak acorns may drop a little later this year.


Not to pry, but what county are you in?


----------



## cgs1967

Many are predicting early rut based on the moon phase and saying major seeking last week of October followed by chasing phase first week of October. Who knows though just thought I would share.


----------



## Regohio

Believe it or not I do think things are well ahead of most years! I saw another Small Buck this morning. His Neck looked swelled and he was birddogging along deer trails. 

As far as acorns I took along walk after I got down this morning…I saw very few acorns! Oh yeah Highland County (South West Ohio)


----------



## jaaronnut22

They always get up with the first strong front of October. My cam pics show that year after year. They will calm back down for a couple more weeks, then it will happen the same time it does every year. Next saturday may have them on their feet if the cold forecast holds true.


----------



## jaaronnut22

My properties are in Morgan and Noble


----------



## jaaronnut22

The moon cycle this year is pretty much the same as it was in 2007 and again in 2012. I shot my bucks on Nov 2nd in 2007 and the 4th in 2012.


----------



## Regohio

Yes my favorite time in Ohio is 31 Oct - 7 Nov…But I really am seeing a lot of activity in October that was a great surprise!


----------



## TheKingofKings

Still 22 days out....can't wait to get back. Hope you guys can stay with it.


----------



## bigpess51

I had 2 small bucks going at it pretty good on Saturday evening. I love to see this, its a sign that the big boys will be up on their feet in the next few weeks looking for that first hot doe. Its the most wonderful time of the year!!


----------



## jeff25

Still yet to see a buck from stand.


----------



## rodtod03

I was lucky enough to kill a 145" last night! He had a couple good battle scars already or at least that's the way it looked. Second good buck I seen this past weekend and he offered too good a shot to pass up. His neck was deff. swelled up but other than being on his feet in the day light I haven't seen any rutting activity yet.


----------



## Regohio

It's coming…with the exception of Scrapes and Rubs which I haven't seen…The Deer I've seen sure act like they are starting to chase.


----------



## WhitetailWriter

I was trying to get a turkey tonight and found a pretty active scrape on my way out. Probably the most worked scrape I've seen so far.


----------



## gogger

Had this guy on Camera most of August.








Then he quit showing up now this two fellows have been hanging around


----------



## Regohio

Nice Pics!


----------



## gogger




----------



## gogger

Unfortunately the owner of the property we have leased the last couple years past away last spring. The trustees of his estate decided to cancel our lease. Not sure why. Probably going to sell the property or someone wants to hunt it themselves. They didn't give a reason. But I am both sad and happy. I have spent a small fortune developing the deer on the property. Not knowing that the property was prone to flooding. I have lost 7 cameras and three feeders to the flood waters. Each time I have moved them to higher ground thinking no way it can get to it this high and it flooded worse.





















Right before it went under water. 

I do have some pics of very nice deer on the property, and I get to hunt it until the end of November. So hopefully I can get a nice one before the lease expires. Now I plan on finding some land to purchase just to hunt it.


----------



## Regohio

Ducks taste good too!!!  Sorry about the Lease I worry about it every year!


----------



## IClark

Saw five does tonight and 2 small bucks. The bucks were grunting and chasing the does everywhere. I shot one of the does at 25 yards! got me some meet in the freezer! This was in northern licking county by the way.


----------



## itallushrt

The rut is already over where i hunt near jackson.


----------



## bmwlife1976

I am having the best season ever. In a weeks time, i have taken my daughter and one of my boys hunting for there first time and they both have harvested deer. I couldnt be happier. The deer blinds i built this spring have paid.off huge for me in so many ways. Thank you Lord for all your blessings.


----------



## helix33

bmwlife1976 said:


> I am having the best season ever. In a weeks time, i have taken my daughter and one of my boys hunting for there first time and they both have harvested deer. I couldnt be happier. The deer blinds i built this spring have paid.off huge for me in so many ways. Thank you Lord for all your blessings.
> View attachment 3044522
> View attachment 3044530
> View attachment 3044538


Congratulations to you and the kids!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

bmwlife1976 said:


> I am having the best season ever. In a weeks time, i have taken my daughter and one of my boys hunting for there first time and they both have harvested deer. I couldnt be happier. The deer blinds i built this spring have paid.off huge for me in so many ways. Thank you Lord for all your blessings.
> View attachment 3044522
> View attachment 3044530
> View attachment 3044538


God is good! Congratulations to you and your children.


----------



## trickytross

itallushrt said:


> The rut is already over where i hunt near jackson.


........... So, when did the does come in?


----------



## jimmyfunk60

That's awesome congrats my daughter got her first deer this year and it was the best hunt I've ever been on. Tell your kids congrats


----------



## bjohns7778

bmwlife1976 said:


> I am having the best season ever. In a weeks time, i have taken my daughter and one of my boys hunting for there first time and they both have harvested deer. I couldnt be happier. The deer blinds i built this spring have paid.off huge for me in so many ways. Thank you Lord for all your blessings.


Congrats to you and the kids! I am having a similar experience... my 8 yr-old son killed his first deer opening day. My oldest daughter did the same in 2012. Great memories.


----------



## chris1309

Get ready for an earlier rut than the past few years...
Check out this link.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDBBfS6pJfU


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

chris1309 said:


> Get ready for an earlier rut than the past few years...
> Check out this link.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDBBfS6pJfU


Thanks for sharing. I'm adjusting my vacation now[emoji28]


----------



## Tr889811

Tag


----------



## murphy31

chris1309 said:


> Get ready for an earlier rut than the past few years...
> Check out this link.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDBBfS6pJfU


Hope not got a trip planed for the second week :sad:


----------



## trickytross

murphy31 said:


> Hope not got a trip planed for the second week :sad:


Me too. I yield to the photoperiod. Check this out 

http://wiredtohunt.com/2015/05/13/2015-rut-predictions-early-rut-action-expected-for-whitetail-deer/


----------



## CattleGuy

Me too, just changed my days off


----------



## Hower08

Had a small buck at 15 yards up wind of me today he stunk pretty bad and tarsals were darkening up.


----------



## woodman53

Always timed our hunt for the first week or so of November and always to include the 9-13 but it seems like the last few years when we are leaving we are seeing things heat up and wishing we were just starting our hunt. This year we're starting on the 7th through the 
18th of November and hope the weather will be cooler and the rut hotter. Hope the lunar prediction is wrong and go with history.


----------



## nomansland

woodman53 said:


> Always timed our hunt for the first week or so of November and always to include the 9-13 but it seems like the last few years when we are leaving we are seeing things heat up and wishing we were just starting our hunt. This year we're starting on the 7th through the
> 18th of November and hope the weather will be cooler and the rut hotter. Hope the lunar prediction is wrong and go with history.


The lunar prediction is nonsense. You'll be fine on those dates. Good luck to ya


----------



## Sasamafras

bmwlife1976 said:


> I am having the best season ever. In a weeks time, i have taken my daughter and one of my boys hunting for there first time and they both have harvested deer. I couldnt be happier. The deer blinds i built this spring have paid.off huge for me in so many ways. Thank you Lord for all your blessings.
> View attachment 3044522
> View attachment 3044530
> View attachment 3044538


Great work, congrats


----------



## TrashCan

nomansland said:


> The lunar prediction is nonsense. You'll be fine on those dates. Good luck to ya


I agree completely!That video says pretty common sense things that most hunters know..''bucks will be up moving the last week of October''.That happens every single year if its a full moon or not.The second week of November has always been the best for me and my friends for the last 15 years we've hunted.

From the last week of October through the second week of November be in the woods as much as you can!simple as that


----------



## trickytross

TrashCan said:


> I agree completely!That video says pretty common sense things that most hunters know..''bucks will be up moving the last week of October''.That happens every single year if its a full moon or not.The second week of November has always been the best for me and my friends for the last 15 years we've hunted.
> 
> From the last week of October through the second week of November be in the woods as much as you can!simple as that


Yep!


----------



## nomansland

TrashCan said:


> I agree completely!That video says pretty common sense things that most hunters know..''bucks will be up moving the last week of October''.That happens every single year if its a full moon or not.The second week of November has always been the best for me and my friends for the last 15 years we've hunted.
> 
> From the last week of October through the second week of November be in the woods as much as you can!simple as that


Couldn't agree more. Every ACTUAL scientific study has proved the moon means nothing. Like you said. End of October through most of November BE IN THE WOODS!


----------



## BTR21

Thought tonight was going to be a bust until I heard sticks cracking and he popped out of a thicket 40 yards away. Shot him around 7 at 30 yards and he went about 80 yards and piled up. Been seeing him for the last few weeks on trail cameras and finally had a break from work and got settled in my blind around 5:30. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Rutman69

My brother in law killed him tonight in hocking county 15 yard shot with hypos. .ran about 100 yards ...now it's my turn to get on one thus weekend


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Nice deer


----------



## PayneTrain

BTR21 said:


> View attachment 3051330
> View attachment 3051202
> View attachment 3051234
> 
> 
> Thought tonight was going to be a bust until I heard sticks cracking and he popped out of a thicket 40 yards away. Shot him around 7 at 30 yards and he went about 80 yards and piled up. Been seeing him for the last few weeks on trail cameras and finally had a break from work and got settled in my blind around 5:30. Good luck to everyone else!


Awesome buck, way to go!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Nice bucks.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

murphy31 said:


> Hope not got a trip planed for the second week :sad:


Those things are rarely right. Hell, the second week is always my favorite


----------



## dspell20

Great bucks. I had a 3 1/2 year old 125 8pt work a scrape, feed on some clover, and proceed to chase a doe balls to the wall for 5 minutes. Then he just went back to feeding. Big Big boys still on camera at night.


----------



## irishhacker

2X_LUNG said:


> Those things are rarely right. Hell, the second week is always my favorite


Actually.. Charlie has been spot on for the past few years that I've been following


----------



## Orvisman73

irishhacker said:


> Actually.. Charlie has been spot on for the past few years that I've been following


Myself and a few guys at work all think he's been spot on since we have been following him.


----------



## helix33

I agree he's been spot on for the last 5 or 6 years I 've followed his predictions as well. To each his own, but I'm all for anything that can help me while hunting.


----------



## helix33

With that said we don't need a debate concerning this topic as has happened in years past. Use his predictions if you want or don't, it's your personal choice but lets not debate it please.


----------



## DixieDigger

I hope he is wrong cause I don't want to sit through the lock down the week of the 8th. It does seem the last 4 years coming to Ohio I've not seen hardly any rut activity. Me and my dad has seen a couple small bucks chase some does but only one 140" grunting his head off and seeking a doe. We are in SE Ohio and hoping this year it's happening the second week.


----------



## woodslife

Orvisman73 said:


> Myself and a few guys at work all think he's been spot on since we have been following him.


Its been spot on for ever because it is the same every year. Only difference is what part we see during day light hours. That depends on weather, moon phase, etc.


----------



## irishhacker

woodslife said:


> Its been spot on for ever because it is the same every year. Only difference is what part we see during day light hours. That depends on weather, moon phase, etc.


Except on leap year :darkbeer:


----------



## mandrroofing

Whats everyones "magic" times to be in the woods?


----------



## trickytross

It's like your underwear it's up to ya. I use moon, photoperiod and fetus measurements like what they did in New Brusnswick. The take away from all of them is, end of October through the second week of November, you oughta be in the woods.


----------



## CNW211

Just my 2 cents worth...I am in central OH and for the past 5 years, my trailcams and hunting logs have shown the most consistent big buck movement during daylight hours at 2 times.....Oct 26-30 and Nov. 9-12. I have more buck movement in general the first week of Nov but they are typically young bucks.


----------



## Spency

Tagged, road trip two weeks from tomorrow. Hoping year 10 is the one for a big boy.


----------



## tshoyt23

Tuesday evening I encountered a nice high 130, low 140. He was asserting his dominance towards a little button buck I had under my stand. Came in charging, grunting loud. Pushed the little guy off. Hitting my bottom cam on the top rail of my climber (shot at 10 yards, lots of factors I don't care to discuss played into it) prevented me from sharing pictures, but thought others might like to hear about the deer movement.


----------



## jk918

Well I expect good movement this weekend with cold morning temps, had the best bucks on cam the week of October 25-30 last year


----------



## fmf979

6 years of central Ohio experience my best days are 4th 5th 6th.


----------



## Regohio

I always liked 31 Oct - 7 Nov but over last 3 years…I see more Bucks chasing later in November. So this year I plan my annual hunting trip to Missouri and I move it back to 2nd week of November!!! 
Then I watch that video


----------



## Tennguy86

So with all the talk of early activity... I'm wondering if the second week in November will be a quiet lock down week.


----------



## KimberTac1911

CNW211 said:


> Just my 2 cents worth...I am in central OH and for the past 5 years, my trailcams and hunting logs have shown the most consistent big buck movement during daylight hours at 2 times.....Oct 26-30 and Nov. 9-12. I have more buck movement in general the first week of Nov but they are typically young bucks.


I have lived in central ohio my whole life, im 30 now. 7-15 range is the most movement for me. Be interested to see how deer react without that early muzzleloader season


----------



## Mcbowhunt

CNW211 said:


> Just my 2 cents worth...I am in central OH and for the past 5 years, my trailcams and hunting logs have shown the most consistent big buck movement during daylight hours at 2 times.....Oct 26-30 and Nov. 9-12. I have more buck movement in general the first week of Nov but they are typically young bucks.


You are spot on sir. This is EXACTLY what running 20+ cameras on our Ohio lease has told us over the past 5 seasons. And to take it one step further, the single best day for us has been November 9 with the most resident and non resident bucks on camera as well as seen from stand.


----------



## LJOHNS

I will be in the woods Nov 6 - Nov 16.


----------



## double drop

tshoyt23 said:


> Tuesday evening I encountered a nice high 130, low 140. He was asserting his dominance towards a little button buck I had under my stand. Came in charging, grunting loud. Pushed the little guy off. Hitting my bottom cam on the top rail of my climber (shot at 10 yards, lots of factors I don't care to discuss played into it) prevented me from sharing pictures, but thought others might like to hear about the deer movement.


Something about this made me laugh hard.....probably cuz I've been there and know exactly how u feel...ha can't even discuss it. That's funny


----------



## PaBone

I have been searching on the Ohio DNR website and I see no mention of the early muzzleloader doe only season that they had the last few years. Did they finally do away with that? I want to make sure its legal to kill a buck this weekend in Ohio with my bow.


----------



## helix33

Yes they did.


----------



## PaBone

helix33 said:


> Yes they did.


Thanks


----------



## hdrking2003

PaBone said:


> I have been searching on the Ohio DNR website and I see no mention of the early muzzleloader doe only season that they had the last few years. Did they finally do away with that? I want to make sure its legal to kill a buck this weekend in Ohio with my bow.


Kill away!!


----------



## rodtod03

Killed a good one already but have been seeing some pretty good bucks on their feet this past week! Kinda scared to fill doe tags b/c I know what will happen. For me historically 26th-6th is when I have noticed the most action in the northern part of the state.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Anybody gonna try rattling this weekend? I might tickle them together and see what happens. Only bucks I've seen are small 4-8 pointers. Hoping the big ones are on their feet in the morning.


----------



## DickRickel

Had 2-3 year old 10 pt come into rattling this morning in Cochocton county


----------



## helix33

Let them rip.


----------



## nomansland

He's been spot on every time? Really? Of course he has he chooses dates that are all during the rut. Lol It's like believing a psychic because she's spot on that you know someone who's died.


----------



## TailChaser

I think they're onto something with that late oct time period. I've seen a few big ones in there just walking around. Then mostly smaller bucks nov 1-4. Best time to see biggest ones has been 6-10th for me historically.


----------



## irishhacker

PaBone said:


> I have been searching on the Ohio DNR website and I see no mention of the early muzzleloader doe only season that they had the last few years. Did they finally do away with that? I want to make sure its legal to kill a buck this weekend in Ohio with my bow.


We only had it for one year. ..last year


----------



## ADCTD2SHOOTING

Tag


----------



## hdrking2003

irishhacker said:


> We only had it for one year. ..last year


Hate to be that guy irish, but I'm pretty sure it was at least 2 years. 2013 and 2014 that I know of for sure.


----------



## swhitak250

tag


----------



## irishhacker

hdrking2003 said:


> Hate to be that guy irish, but I'm pretty sure it was at least 2 years. 2013 and 2014 that I know of for sure.


Yea .you're right..certainly didn't have it for years though


----------



## hdrking2003

irishhacker said:


> Yea .you're right..certainly didn't have it for years though


----------



## mikep43019

Yea cause 2013 my wife had a 150" at fifteen yards and couldn't shoot it lol


----------



## BoneBuster28

Tag


----------



## Tiggie_00

Many fresh scrapes today. No chasing yet.


----------



## JBurke

When does everybody think they will start chasing?


----------



## Regohio

JBurke said:


> When does everybody think they will start chasing?


Million dollar question….I always say 31 Oct Deer go out trick or treating and the candy makes em crazy for about 2 weeks!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

irishhacker said:


> Actually.. Charlie has been spot on for the past few years that I've been following


Not for me. Not close


----------



## Liveblue23

I think here in Adam's he's going to be right on the money.already been seeing 2 year olds doggin does at two diff farms I hunt.


----------



## double drop

Friend saw 37 different deer in a 4 acre bean field tonight. Biggest being a 140 8 pt who came out early 5:15 or so....made about 5 scrapes and then started running does hard. Next biggest was a 125 3 yr old


----------



## EG01004

Not rutting yet but with the front pushing through I was fortunate enough to kill a damn good 12pt last night. Getting him scored today but my guess is mid to upper 160"s. Looks like I'm done in Ohio for the year. First time into the set off of a bedding area and my fifth buck over the 160" mark. What October lull....lol? Illinois here I come.


----------



## Mcbowhunt

EG01004 said:


> Not rutting yet but with the front pushing through I was fortunate enough to kill a damn good 12pt last night. Getting him scored today but my guess is mid to upper 160"s. Looks like I'm done in Ohio for the year. First time into the set off of a bedding area and my fifth buck over the 160" mark. What October lull....lol? Illinois here I come.


Congratulations- heck of an accomplishment to beat 160" that many times. Looking forward to seeing pics of the 12pt.


----------



## dspell20

EG01004 said:


> Not rutting yet but with the front pushing through I was fortunate enough to kill a damn good 12pt last night. Getting him scored today but my guess is mid to upper 160"s. Looks like I'm done in Ohio for the year. First time into the set off of a bedding area and my fifth buck over the 160" mark. What October lull....lol? Illinois here I come.


Congrats. Can't wait to see pics. Good luck in Illinois


----------



## Regohio

Well weather was perfect this morning…30 degrees at first light. But only one small doe out wandering!!! It must be getting ready to go crazy!


----------



## WhitetailWriter

I saw a Boone and Crockett Deere...John Deere Combine that is. Had him at about 40 yards but passed. About 8:30 a.m. the farmer decided to pick the field right next to me so I took advantage of the commotion and moved my stand a bit.

Last night I saw an absolute stud at last light. I was aware he was in the area but last picture was August. Saw a younger buck put on a brief chase.


----------



## GinoD

Outback Man said:


> Got this pic on cam...the lesbian rut is in full "swing"... [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


That is funny shi*!!


----------



## Outback Man

Had something heavy hoofed on top of me before first light but a wind swirl sent him on his way. A really nice up and coming 2.5-3.5 yr old 8 pt strolled thru about an hour after light. An hour later a doe and her twin button buck yearlings came thru. This NNW wind keeps flipping to SSE. In a stand I don't necessarily want to be in but best for this stupid changing wind. The last of the beans are coming down on this farm so hopefully the corn will start going soon.


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Nice view


----------



## mikemkd

Outback Man said:


> Had something heavy hoofed on top of me before first light but a wind swirl sent him on his way. A really nice up and coming 2.5-3.5 yr old 8 pt strolled thru about an hour after light. An hour later a doe and her twin button buck yearlings came thru. This NNW wind keeps flipping to SSE. In a stand I don't necessarily want to be in but best for this stupid changing wind. The last of the beans are coming down on this farm so hopefully the corn will start going soon.


Very cool spot!


----------



## SDaniels

At our lease in Guernsey. No scrapes and very few rubs. 4 cameras no shooters on 180 acres. Poor acorn crop. Seen 1 deer doe cut though behind me all of Saturday.


----------



## dspell20

Outback Man said:


> Had something heavy hoofed on top of me before first light but a wind swirl sent him on his way. A really nice up and coming 2.5-3.5 yr old 8 pt strolled thru about an hour after light. An hour later a doe and her twin button buck yearlings came thru. This NNW wind keeps flipping to SSE. In a stand I don't necessarily want to be in but best for this stupid changing wind. The last of the beans are coming down on this farm so hopefully the corn will start going soon.


Nice looking set up


----------



## medicsnoke

Morning started with 6 bucks posturing and push each other around in a staging area next to bed. Passed a good buck and missed my oppertunity at the buck I was after. Switched to that same area on feed this evening....4 does with a small buck grunting and chasing them around. Was a great high pressure day.


----------



## GunnerNYS

really good info guys.......thanks for sharing


----------



## JW683

Passed a 130 class 8 this morning that had a 1 1/2 old running mate. New bucks are popping up on camera every few days. A few scrapes and rubs popping up as well.


----------



## double drop

Same friend went to same field as last night....saw the same bucks except one more showed up...a true wall hanger, pushing 170 clean 10 point!! He got pics but they didn't come out great, he was about 200 yds away and came out to touch noses with each of the other 10 bucks. Cool thing was when he entered each of the other bucks stopped their shenanigans and just stared...clearly in awe of the king


----------



## mandrroofing

I shot this buck last night 1/2 hour before dark.he was rubbing a tree before i shot him at 15 yards.had over 10 deer under 20 yards last night.cold really got them moving.found this rub walking in...


----------



## JW683

Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## mosh22

^^ Nice buck.

I did a couple doe bleats this morning followed by a couple of grunts. Had a 2-3 year old 6 point shoot out of the woods about 100 yards away, put his nose to the ground, then proceed to keep on going. He wasn't gonna stick around. 5 minutes later a doe popped out 200 yards away, and she took off out of the area after about 1 minute of nibbling the edge of cut corn.


----------



## KimberTac1911

Congrats. Thats a good looking buck


----------



## helix33

mandrroofing said:


> I shot this buck last night 1/2 hour before dark.he was rubbing a tree before i shot him at 15 yards.had over 10 deer under 20 yards last night.cold really got them moving.found this rub walking in...
> View attachment 3068738


Congratulations, great buck!


----------



## Regohio

Nice job!


----------



## Schneeder

Hope some of you guys got to get out with the first frost this morning. It was a great morning.


----------



## WhitetailWriter

It has been a great morning. I'm still in a tree because I have deer all around me. Already looking forward to tonight.


----------



## jamesp59

Tag


----------



## Turbolax06

Tag


----------



## mandrroofing

Heres another look at him


----------



## Hoot

Nice buck...congrats


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR

Last night had 3 does come in at 6 pm and gave no shot. At 645 a buck came out into field and fed on cut beans for 15 mins. Took a shot at 22 yds and thought I hit high so I backed out and came back this morning. Found him 40 yds away. I made a good shot just second guess myself.


----------



## tyepsu

Nice bucks guys. Today, I decided to try out some public land. I'm out at highlandtown wildlife area. Parked around 230, walked in with my climber and found the only decent tree for a climber. Got up, bow pulled up around 315 and 5 minutes later a small game hunter and his dog came by. I guess that's to be expected on public land. Decided to stay put since it was early. Hope the deer are moving with this colder weather.


----------



## WhitetailWriter

mandrroofing said:


> Heres another look at him


Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## WhitetailWriter

AlphaburnerEBR said:


> Last night had 3 does come in at 6 pm and gave no shot. At 645 a buck came out into field and fed on cut beans for 15 mins. Took a shot at 22 yds and thought I hit high so I backed out and came back this morning. Found him 40 yds away. I made a good shot just second guess myself.
> View attachment 3070650


Always best to back out when you're not sure. He's a good looking buck.


----------



## Bwana

Congrats on the bucks guys, save 1 for me :wink:


----------



## Regohio

Ohio sure has raised some Monsters This year!


----------



## hdrking2003

Schneeder said:


> Hope some of you guys got to get out with the first frost this morning. It was a great morning.


It sure was! Shot a doe at 8:15am and saw all kinds of deer this morning. I even grunted in 3 bucks at the exact same time, they walked in a single file line right to me. Biggest being a 120" 10 point. Never seen anything like it. Checked a couple cams and have pics of decent bucks sparring in daylight. Things are getting live in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Outback Man

dspell20 said:


> Nice looking set up





BUCKEYE BOY said:


> Nice view





mikemkd said:


> Very cool spot!


Thanks guys...I really like this set. It's probably got the best back cover of any treestand I've ever hung. It's a great spot for later in the year when the leaves are down and the corn is down. I put a decoy between those two cornfields (actually it's the same cornfield just curves around that pond on my right) and it can be seen by most of the property.

Actually took a doe out of this stand last night. Didn't see anything all afternoon, and then literally 5 minutes before last legal shooting light she popped out of the corner of that big woodlot right on the trail that comes out there and move to the right towards the pond. The stand in this spot is tiny, and I'm big, so it took a good bit to get my bow, get stood up, get turned, get hooked up, and get drawn...and she was never further than 20 yds away. Once drawn I aimed at where she would move to once she got out from behind a branch. When she did she stopped again and I was about halfway her body so I moved my pin up to where I wanted and as soon as I started working my trigger and felt it break she stepped forward. I knew by the sound what happened and watched her move down the lane to the right away from me for several minutes but couldn't see where I hit her. It was 7:11 and legal shooting ended at 7:14 so it was starting to get dark. 

I got down, checked my arrow, and confirmed what I thought about the hit. I decided to immediately back out, but then heard the coyotes start howling. I went to my car, changed clothes, and decided to just check for sign in the lane she went down. I'd watched her go 60-80 yds. from my stand before I lost sight of her. After very slowly and quietly working about 50 yds. down the lane w/my small headlamp and not finding any sign I backed out. 

I got back today and around 8:30am hit the trail. After 2 hours and 100 yds. I literally had one drop of blood about half the size of a dime. I searched the lane all the way to the rear of the property and then went back to my blood drop. I had a area I thought she might have gone to and entered the woods just off of that blood spot. Once in I noticed the main circular trail in the woods was very close, so I decided to walk it looking for sign. About 20 yards down this trail I stopped to look around and saw a bedded deer off to the right about 20 yds. Then I realized the deer wasn't bedded, but on it's side, and then I realized it was mine. She was in a little thick area pretty much in the general area I thought she might have gone to. Good sized doe and glad to get her but hate the fact it happened like it did. I've got one more tag left for Warren County so it's antler only from here on out. Back out next Sunday/Monday.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Nice deer guys!


----------



## z7master167

Seen 6 bucks and 2 does this eve 1 buck sniffed a does butt for about 10 feet. None of the bucks woulda scored over 50 though lol


----------



## bambikiller

Is Ross county no hunting on Sunday's ?


----------



## hdrking2003

bambikiller said:


> Is Ross county no hunting on Sunday's ?


Huh?? You can hunt on Sunday in Ohio.


----------



## Bjsaleen

hdrking2003 said:


> Huh?? You can hunt on Sunday in Ohio.


Never heard of specific county's having Sunday restrictions. I know all state parks with public land have no hunting on Sunday's


----------



## hdrking2003

Bjsaleen said:


> Never heard of specific county's having Sunday restrictions. I know all state parks with public land have no hunting on Sunday's


That's what I was saying, shouldn't have any Sunday restrictions anywhere in Ohio. I wasn't even aware of the no Sunday hunting in parks w/public grounds, like you are stating. I thought they were fair game on Sunday's too.


----------



## Jonesy45832

My son shot this doe last night in Van Wert Co. This is his first deer and as you can see by the smile, it made his day. I can honestly say that no deer I've ever shot has brought me as much joy as watching him last night. I thank god for giving me the opportunity to be there and experience it with him.


----------



## double drop

Congrats! How old is he? I have an 8 yr old who's chomping to go


----------



## Jonesy45832

Just turned 10 this year. Not quite strong enough yet for compound bow but he's working on it.


----------



## cfred70

Saw lots of deer out feeding last night on my drive home. As the fields start to be harvested alot more sightings are happening. Nice to finally be able to see whats around. I still have 1 field of corn by me, but I'm hoping with the good weather this week most of the fields should be off by this weekend. Most of my cam pics are still night time, so I think I'll continue hunting evenings, until it gets a little closer.....it's almost here.


----------



## bmwlife1976

Jonesy45832 said:


> Just turned 10 this year. Not quite strong enough yet for compound bow but he's working on it.


Congratulations. I can relate to the awesome feeling you are experiencing right now. This was my son and daughters first year and it has been amazing for me to share that.


----------



## Jonesy45832

Congrats to you and your kids bmwlife1976. It truly is a gift to be there and experience it with them!


----------



## helix33

Jonesy45832 said:


> My son shot this doe last night in Van Wert Co. This is his first deer and as you can see by the smile, it made his day. I can honestly say that no deer I've ever shot has brought me as much joy as watching him last night. I thank god for giving me the opportunity to be there and experience it with him.


Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Jonesy45832 said:


> My son shot this doe last night in Van Wert Co. This is his first deer and as you can see by the smile, it made his day. I can honestly say that no deer I've ever shot has brought me as much joy as watching him last night. I thank god for giving me the opportunity to be there and experience it with him.


Tell him congrats.. Our daughter shot her first this year and she is also 10, I couldn't agree more on how special of a hunt it was..


----------



## zilla10x

Jonesy45832 said:


> My son shot this doe last night in Van Wert Co. This is his first deer and as you can see by the smile, it made his day. I can honestly say that no deer I've ever shot has brought me as much joy as watching him last night. I thank god for giving me the opportunity to be there and experience it with him.


Congrats to both of you!!! I had that same experience with my son last year. He just turned 10 and I'm more excited about being in the woods with him than hunting myself!


----------



## bigdavemc08

Anyone wanna try and help me field score this guy? Have seen him past 4 nights on my trail cam. Would love to have this stud show up during shooting hours! Not much luck yet.. Went this morning.. Grunted in 2 smaller bucks..they also appeared to be chasing a doe. I saw the doe earlier and she was acting a little unusual compared to the deer I usually see..hit my grunt a little and 20min later called in those bucks.. They also headed straight to my tinks 69.. Bucks began to fight a little as well. Overall I saw 8 deer and enjoyed a good morning of hunting!


----------



## cgs1967

bigdavemc08 said:


> View attachment 3077762
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna try and help me field score this guy? Have seen him past 4 nights on my trail cam. Would love to have this stud show up during shooting hours! Not much luck yet.. Went this morning.. Grunted in 2 smaller bucks..they also appeared to be chasing a doe. I saw the doe earlier and she was acting a little unusual compared to the deer I usually see..hit my grunt a little and 20min later called in those bucks.. They also headed straight to my tinks 69.. Bucks began to fight a little as well. Overall I saw 8 deer and enjoyed a good morning of hunting!


Very difficult to tell by the picture but 130-135.


----------



## bigdavemc08

Yea the picture is the best I've got. He doesn't hang around long at all when he is there!


----------



## fmf979

I would say more tword the 135 area if not more?


----------



## bigdavemc08

I had others say it was over 150.. A ton of different opinion! Dang good deer regardless!


----------



## nomansland

bigdavemc08 said:


> View attachment 3077762
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna try and help me field score this guy? Have seen him past 4 nights on my trail cam. Would love to have this stud show up during shooting hours! Not much luck yet.. Went this morning.. Grunted in 2 smaller bucks..they also appeared to be chasing a doe. I saw the doe earlier and she was acting a little unusual compared to the deer I usually see..hit my grunt a little and 20min later called in those bucks.. They also headed straight to my tinks 69.. Bucks began to fight a little as well. Overall I saw 8 deer and enjoyed a good morning of hunting!


140's. Beautiful buck


----------



## woodman53

Spent Sunday scouting for my upcoming hunt in November and to hang stands. Hiked my ridges and some clear cuts and what ODNR is saying about acorn production was right in my woods (near Chillicothe). Covered alot of ground and found very few acorns. Also I am in an area full of wild grape tangles and saw no grapes hanging. Saw alot of scrapes and some rubs most of which were in the bottoms and not up on the ridges. May have to concentrate on fields and clearcuts this year if there is no mast crop.


----------



## bmwlife1976

Jonesy45832 said:


> Congrats to you and your kids bmwlife1976. It truly is a gift to be there and experience it with them!


Thank you. I am having the best season With them taking an interest and all. I cant erase the smile from my face and rut isnt even here yet.


----------



## z7master167

Seen 2 this evening a small 6 pt and a 4 pt both running together


----------



## bambikiller

hdrking2003 said:


> That's what I was saying, shouldn't have any Sunday restrictions anywhere in Ohio. I wasn't even aware of the no Sunday hunting in parks w/public grounds, like you are stating. I thought they were fair game on Sunday's too.


So yes or no on the Sunday hunting


----------



## hdrking2003

bambikiller said:


> So yes or no on the Sunday hunting


I harvested a doe yesterday and legally tagged it, if that tells you anything. Choot em!!


----------



## double drop

I'm thinking the trailcam deer is around 143


----------



## ssrhythm

143-145 if he has any mass at all.


----------



## skippyturtle

bambikiller said:


> So yes or no on the Sunday hunting


You can hunt all of ohio on Sunday even the state parks with public land. Where the heck did someone get the no hunting on Sunday on public land? Lmao


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

skippyturtle said:


> You can hunt all of ohio on Sunday even the state parks with public land. Where the heck did someone get the no hunting on Sunday on public land? Lmao


Ceaser Creek has no Sunday hunting on some parts if I am not mistaken


----------



## Bjsaleen

skippyturtle said:


> You can hunt all of ohio on Sunday even the state parks with public land. Where the heck did someone get the no hunting on Sunday on public land? Lmao


Alum creek and Delaware state have no hunting on Sunday's


----------



## KimberTac1911

Bjsaleen said:


> Alum creek and Delaware state have no hunting on Sunday's


Has been that way for my whole life


----------



## swhitak250

tag


----------



## Tiggie_00

Keep bumping deer going to my stand.. in stand by 6:30am. No chase, plenty of scrape action.


----------



## skippyturtle

Bjsaleen said:


> Alum creek and Delaware state have no hunting on Sunday's


I stand corrected.


----------



## OLDMOSSYHORNS

In for the updates...


----------



## bigdavemc08

I'm the same way..haven't been a single time without bumping deer near my stand! I got scared like crazy this morning! I was on the way to my stand and I don't use a light to see with..just a small piece of string where I enter the woods. I walked up on a deer and he decided to run as I was maybe 5 yards from him..decided to blow at me and dang near run me over trying to get away! Was quite the morning!


----------



## rodtod03

We are within about a week of things really starting to get going.Looking forward to see some of the bucks u guys check in with!!!


----------



## nagster

Sittin in my blind right now..


----------



## Bry2211

This past Friday evening I saw a fork horn and a doe while I was on the stand. As soon as I was packing up, I heard something tearing thru the woods. The sound stopped for a few minutes then I heard it again. I know its early and I didn't have a visual on it, but it really sounded like chasing. Maybe just wishful thinking? I should be getting good in a week or two.


----------



## craa34927

Looking forward to hunting these dudes when they start moving


----------



## Arrowflinger19

Good God wish we had deer like that where I live lol


----------



## helix33

craa34927 said:


> Looking forward to hunting these dudes when they start moving


Studs right there, good luck!


----------



## craa34927

Thanks guys hoping to see at least one of them


----------



## TheKingofKings

Two weeks from tomorrow....can't get here fast enough.


----------



## Regohio

Getting closer…the Bucks gotta get up soon??? Another front moving through!


----------



## The Phantom

I was out this morning for a few hours. Saw three does and a young buck in different locations. Can't get back out until Friday. Maybe they'll be moving then.


----------



## medicsnoke

Stable warm weather conditions has shut them down. 2 blank evening sits in a row. Need a cold front to get them fired up again. New scrapes everyday though.....it's coming.


----------



## dspell20

Next Thursdays (October 29th) cold front looks pretty good for some big boy movement


----------



## irishhacker

Saw 2 does,, and a decent heavy 6 point last night.. all came in to a fresh cut cornfield.. warm and windy though.


----------



## KimberTac1911

dspell20 said:


> Next Thursdays (October 29th) cold front looks pretty good for some big boy movement


This weekend not so much though


----------



## 34cbaker

i am in northeast ohio and i have heard many stories and seen a few bucks chasing does already. I think the rut is going to be coming early this year


----------



## Tiggie_00

No chasing here in southern ohio just above Cincy.. But we have seen some big boy movement but very little in daylight.


----------



## tshoyt23

Saw a little buck bumping does on Saturday and my ex sent me a text telling me she saw a medium sized buck chasing a doe across her road this morning. Friday is my last day of work and I won't be going back until November 10th. Always an interesting time. Every year there is high anticipation as to when things will really kick off and how intense it will be. I used to take the first two weeks of November off. Then I realized I've killed 4 P & Y bucks on October 29th. Seemed it was time to make a change.


----------



## callmin

I couldn't hunt last night so I drove around my hunting area around sunset. I saw 24 antlerless deer (does and fawns) and 1 little buck. He was all by himself feeding. I didn't know there were that many does around, but that is good.


----------



## dihardhunter

Hunting public land in central OH. Scrapes popping up everywhere over past 10 days, some impressive rubs showing up as well. New ones everytime I walk in the woods. Been out 2x in past 7 days. Saw 2 year old buck running from a crossbow hunter on foot at 8 AM on Saturday. Meh... Had an 8 point walk by at 8:30 this morning...too small. My eye is on next Thursday! If you haven't checked your 10 day forecast yet, it's coming!


----------



## fmf979

tshoyt23 said:


> Saw a little buck bumping does on Saturday and my ex sent me a text telling me she saw a medium sized buck chasing a doe across her road this morning. Friday is my last day of work and I won't be going back until November 10th. Always an interesting time. Every year there is high anticipation as to when things will really kick off and how intense it will be. I used to take the first two weeks of November off. Then I realized I've killed 4 P & Y bucks on October 29th. Seemed it was time to make a change.


Ha I always take the last week of october and first week of november. I was thinking about first and second week of november this year?
Oh no I changed my mind again!


----------



## lutzweiser

Had a young doe with a yearling button buck come in tonight at 6 like she does every night. She was missing her other yearling but I thought maybe she was just hanging back. They were in the field for about 35 min and the twin never showed up. So I hit the fawn distress call on my flextone and she came on a dead sprint right to my tree, and would not leave. First time ever using that fawn call. I got a soft spot for mothers with their yearlings and won't shoot them. But after seeing her reaction to her missing baby it got a little softer. Still no big boys up and moving for me yet


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Tiggie_00 said:


> No chasing here in southern ohio just above Cincy.. But we have seen some big boy movement but very little in daylight.


No deer this morning in SE Belmont County....Still in tree gotta go to work soon though....been covered up with squirrels and longbeards all morning


----------



## ohiobow

i have seen the same 3 bucks the last three nights still in a bachelor group grooming each other and some light sparing no rut activity here. there is two 2.5yr olds and a 1.5 yr old in the group


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Saw probably 50 deer out in tusc and part of Carroll county 6 were bucks that I could see while driving and one small 8 point was chaising 3 does around a field biggest buck was maybe 120". Would have been a good night to hunt. Things seem to be getting close..


----------



## sdavis

*Small bucks came in to rattling*

This past weekend I was hunting heard a few bucks fighting around me but I thought it was to early so I didn't have my grunt call or rattle bag so next day I took them with me and rattled in a 5 point and a 6 point. Heading down the 30th for a week should be picking up then.


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

Although very warm, my dad and I hunted at our property n Fairfield county yesterday evening. I sat in my best stand to that overlooks a cut bean field with winter wheat coming up and a big open green field. I didn't see a deer u til the last 10 mins of love that and I was covered up. Walking out I had a buck trot down towards me to about 20 yards but I have no clue how bout g he was. My dad seen 10 doe and yearlings and said a 110-115 inch 8 point was out around them but showed no interest. More scrapes had popped up though, should be getting good real soon. Headed down Halloween weekend and then there the 6-10! Hoping the action is hot!


----------



## jeremy26

I am leaving for Ohio tomorrow and coming back Nov 1st. Looks like I will be lucky to see much action. Wish I was going out the following week.


----------



## chris1309

Had 2 small bucks 6 and 8 point walking past me tonight about 40yards away...Ashtabula


----------



## craa34927

Well guys and gals.......after debating on going out last night it happened.....i grunted a little bit then hit the horns together for a couple of minutes......here is the end result!


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Congratulations bud, nice buck!


----------



## Muzzy61

craa34927 said:


> Well guys and gals.......after debating on going out last night it happened.....i grunted a little bit then hit the horns together for a couple of minutes......here is the end result!


Congrats.


----------



## KimberTac1911

Congrats


----------



## helix33

craa34927 said:


> Well guys and gals.......after debating on going out last night it happened.....i grunted a little bit then hit the horns together for a couple of minutes......here is the end result!


Congratulations, nice buck.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Congratulations, nice buck!


----------



## mosh22

My wife made her first bow kill ever yesterday out of a blind at 13 yards after grunting this guy in a 8 am.
I am so happy for her as last year she was skunked, and I think she was starting to get discouraged. Not anymore. Large body 4 point she was gonna let him walk but she couldn't resist getting that first arrow bow shot ever.


----------



## helix33

mosh22 said:


> My wife made her first bow kill ever yesterday out of a blind at 13 yards after grunting this guy in a 8 am.
> I am so happy for her as last year she was skunked, and I think she was starting to get discouraged. Not anymore. Large body 4 point she was gonna let him walk but she couldn't resist getting that first arrow bow shot ever.


Congratulations to her, nice deer!


----------



## Tim/OH

I'm in the tree now.....2 small buck fawns so far.




Tim


----------



## ohiobuck74

Congrats on everyones good luck so far. 
I'm in a tree now in WV took a road trip to visit some old friends and family..


----------



## 70641

I hunted yesterday morning and evening and the doe are still grouped up and not one buck with them. Went back out in the evening and hunted 
a white oak ridge and had a spike buck come in and feed and then 4 doe and there still grouped up together and the moms still hasn't pushed away their yearlings yet either. Her hawks was dark brown the a spot about the size of a fifty cent piece that was black. A few rubs here and there and a few scrapes. Was going to start my vacation Monday but moved it back to the 2nd since I only work Mon-Thurs and have off every Fri, Sat, Sun. anyhow. Weather for this week is warm and rainy anyhow so most movement will be night time.........


----------



## craa34927

Thanks and congrats on wifes deer!


----------



## nitro943

Will be in Logan/Athens 10/31-11/10 Fired UPPP!!!


----------



## Tiggie_00

A 120 but not a shooter.. waiting on mr. Big to show in daylight.


----------



## Victory357

mosh22 said:


> My wife made her first bow kill ever yesterday out of a blind at 13 yards after grunting this guy in a 8 am.
> I am so happy for her as last year she was skunked, and I think she was starting to get discouraged. Not anymore. Large body 4 point she was gonna let him walk but she couldn't resist getting that first arrow bow shot ever.


Im not sure if its just because Im from VA, but that is the biggest body 4 pointer I've ever seen.


----------



## hdrking2003

AWESOME!!!! The neighbors just brought out the 45's for some target practice......about 200-250 yards away......wooooooooohooooooooooo, should be a great hunt this eve!!! Go Bucks!!


----------



## thirdhandman

Saw a nice one at about 50 yards just at dark last night. Got down and started walking to my car when I heard about a 20 second clash of antlers and a lot of pushing and shoving. Time for rattling and decoy's.


----------



## Bwana

thirdhandman said:


> Saw a nice one at about 50 yards just at dark last night. Got down and started walking to my car when I heard about a 20 second clash of antlers and a lot of pushing and shoving. Time for rattling and decoy's.


What county please ?


----------



## z7master167

Had some small ones fighting on camera over the week and a 130ish 8 pt on cam yesterday 10 min b4 daylight


----------



## jpbasspro

tag


----------



## mosh22

Victory357 said:


> Im not sure if its just because Im from VA, but that is the biggest body 4 pointer I've ever seen.


 Not sure why but we get big bodied 2-3 year olds here with small antlers. Last year I shot a basket 7 point that was the size of hers. Everything here is true non managed wild deer, and even though I have seen a few 10s and 12s there is many around here that generally are 6-8s in the 2-3 year old bracket. We will take em as they usually get us about 70-80 lbs of meat and seem to be in good abundance. Hopefully my turn is next, but if not I am so glad she got him.


----------



## craa34927

Bwana said:


> What county please ?


I rattled mine in amd grunted as well near delaware county


----------



## Tiggie_00

You cant shoot a big deer if you keep shooting the small ones..


----------



## bbuck820




----------



## bbuck820

bbuck820 said:


>


Hit list


----------



## TheKingofKings

I'm sure bucks are starting to get antsy.


----------



## PayneTrain

nitro943 said:


> Will be in Logan/Athens 10/31-11/10 Fired UPPP!!!


Should be looking good. As for this weekend big rain tonight stopping around 2 and temps dropping. Should be a good morning on my birthday tomorrow. Excited

Logan/Athens


----------



## BowtechHunter65

mosh22 said:


> My wife made her first bow kill ever yesterday out of a blind at 13 yards after grunting this guy in a 8 am.
> I am so happy for her as last year she was skunked, and I think she was starting to get discouraged. Not anymore. Large body 4 point she was gonna let him walk but she couldn't resist getting that first arrow bow shot ever.


Hooah! Congratulations.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

tiggie_00 said:


> you cant shoot a big deer if you keep shooting the small ones..


amen!


----------



## fmf979

Saw a 4 point cruising at daylight yesterday and 2 2 1/2 year olds bed together at 830. No does. Maybe they are starting to hide? A friend saw a 130 pushing does all over at 8 am yesterday.


----------



## Regohio

Highland County very quiet this morning! But I really think it should break this week!!!


----------



## bmwlife1976

Regohio said:


> Highland County very quiet this morning! But I really think it should break this week!!!


Agreed. I hunted this morning as well as a buddy of mine and we didn't see a thing. Im ready. I wish the deer were


----------



## OhioBoneCrusher

Tagged


----------



## Squirrel

Some little ones were on the move Saturday in NE OH. One checked a scrape about 50 yards from my stand Saturday about 8am.


----------



## z7master167

3 does n 20 turkey this morning, debating on whether or not to hunt this eve


----------



## fmf979

Do you think if it is cloudy and rainy the first week of November like the current forecast calls for it will increase daytime movement?


----------



## Rutman69

Had 4 different bucks chasing does today in Madison County ...none of any real size but they showed up chasing in field and seen constant bucks with does till 10am this morn


----------



## Yox

Had a ground blind stolen in the last week in Richland county went in to hunt it this afternoon honestly I'm not as upset as I think I should be... Luckily I had another blind in my vehicle I have set up now and I'm sitting in an alcove over a bean field that was cut this week a bunch of beans laying on the ground in front of me.


----------



## z7master167

Yox said:


> Had a ground blind stolen in the last week in Richland county went in to hunt it this afternoon honestly I'm not as upset as I think I should be... Luckily I had another blind in my vehicle I have set up now and I'm sitting in an alcove over a bean field that was cut this week a bunch of beans laying on the ground in front of me.


Wow that sucks, ive had 7 or 8 stands stolen and around 10 cams. Nothing you can really do about it but gripe lol.


----------



## Eddie12

Deer movement is still slow here in Athens county...only seen a doe and a yearling this morning. Hoping for a big one to show up this evening.


----------



## trickytross

Anybody got an acorn report for SE OH?


----------



## tazzpilot

Acorn crop looks a little light this year so far in Muskingum Co.


----------



## Regohio

Very few acorns at our Lease in Highland County


----------



## Easttnhunter01

Leaving for ohio next sunday.. the weather ain't lookin the best for the first week of nov... hope it changes


----------



## jeremy26

I'm hunting public land around Athens area this week and so far things are incredibly slow. Looks to be colder on Tuesday so maybe deer movement will pick up. Not much for acorns so deer numbers might not be as high on public land as last year .


----------



## Darkvador

I have a ton of oaks on my place in SE Ohio. No acorns and no deer sign. Scrapes have leaves on them. In one of my best stands now but don't want to be. But I had to get it ready for when things kick.


----------



## 3dn4jc

Easttnhunter01 said:


> Leaving for ohio next sunday.. the weather ain't lookin the best for the first week of nov... hope it changes


I'll be there Sunday as well and I also hope it dries up and cools off, looks like rain and warm weather but I do have until the 15th..


----------



## jhauser

Easttnhunter01 said:


> Leaving for ohio next sunday.. the weather ain't lookin the best for the first week of nov... hope it changes


Same here


----------



## lutzweiser

3 doe just came within 20 yards, downwind and never knew I was there. 10 min later a big wide 8 jumped out of the CRP 50 yards from me. Never knew he was there. He was upwind of me do don't know what spooked him but he jumped up, snorted and ran off.


----------



## hoyttech13

lutzweiser said:


> 3 doe just came within 20 yards, downwind and never knew I was there. 10 min later a big wide 8 jumped out of the CRP 50 yards from me. Never knew he was there. He was upwind of me do don't know what spooked him but he jumped up, snorted and ran off.


You in a stand or still hunting?


----------



## 00farmcummins

Sat this morning with the father in law since I'm tagged out on my buck. But seen 6 does right at daylight at 30yds. Then seen a small 8 and spike bout 745. Sat tonight and seen 6 or 7 bucks across field ranging from spike to a 150in 10pt. Also seen 7 does. Bucks came out all together but then split. Had the 10pt come our direction and start to head into woods so I grunted at him and he turned and headed our direction but a doe and yearling were in between. Got dark and never seen him some around corner of field so he must have went in. Bucks came out about 615 does around 545. Warren co.


----------



## medicsnoke

It was on tonight. Bucks moved early and we're very active. Saw 16 deer from the house, 4 bucks, all moving fast and trying to cover some ground.


----------



## BLan

3dn4jc said:


> I'll be there Sunday as well and I also hope it dries up and cools off, looks like rain and warm weather but I do have until the 15th..


Dries up, sorry, bring the rain, it's been dry here lately and we're 1.5=2" under normal. We need the rain and I'll be doing a rain dance everyday. Sorry, if it interferes with your hunt, but the rain is more important.


----------



## Easttnhunter01

3dn4jc said:


> I'll be there Sunday as well and I also hope it dries up and cools off, looks like rain and warm weather but I do have until the 15th..


Yea me to, I'm afraid if the weather don't change the rut won't be as wide open as I was hoping


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Had a great evening. Saw 9 total. All does except a 120 class 10 point. Had a buck grunting in the woods but never did see him. He would respond to my grunts and doe call but never came in.


----------



## 3dn4jc

BLan said:


> Dries up, sorry, bring the rain, it's been dry here lately and we're 1.5=2" under normal. We need the rain and I'll be doing a rain dance everyday. Sorry, if it interferes with your hunt, but the rain is more important.


Well I hope you get your wishes, I can hunt in the rain.


----------



## 00farmcummins

Notice tonight we are starting to head into the full moon stage. I never used to believe in following the moon but killed my buck on a night of a full moon and seen alot of buck movement tonight.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

I looked at the weather channel app and the AccuWeather app and both had different forecasts. AccuWeather only called for rain on the 1st and then dry the rest of the week. Weather channel calling for rain pretty much all week. So who knows what to believe.


----------



## Outback Man

Saw 6-8 does this morning and nothing this evening. Back at it tomorrow.-Warren County


----------



## arrowslinger148

Saw 3 bucks and 2 does tonight. All between 100-maybe a 120 10 point. Had him 10 yards broadside. Maybe next year. He did start rubbing on tree but none of deer seemed intetested in does or each other?


----------



## lutzweiser

hoyttech13 said:


> You in a stand or still hunting?


15 foot ladder stand


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Saw 4 bucks saturday morning,1 watched on make 2 scrape,2 smaller bucks came running in they started sparring and then a real big buck came out of the swamp to see what was going on.the closet they got was 40yds so i moved my stand s little went back last night had an 8pt come in freshen the scrapes and also saw 4 does.seems to be heating up


----------



## mosh22

Sat 10 hour yesterday in 2 sits. 6 am to 11 and 1 to 7 and saw nothing.
Wind temp was against me and I knew it, but only day I could get out.

Been out at least 10 times this year and it seems slow to me. Very little rubs, trails and seen maybe 3 deer.
Hoping next weekend the switch flips on.


----------



## emmac13

Last ten minutes I climb down. Went to edge of woods and cut bean field. Saw a deer 200 yards out. I bleated and nothing happened. So I grunted. It responded so I hit the grunt again and rustled leaves. It was a 4 pt. came within 5 yards and entered the woods 5 yards to my east. Then he got more into woods north of me. I threw a stick to spook so I could leave.


----------



## lutzweiser

Jumped 2 on the way in. They were bedded down right at my stand.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Buck pic from stand


----------



## lutzweiser

Jumped 2 on the way in. They were bedded down right at my stand.


----------



## flinginairos

Still real slow on our place in Meigs co. We are getting daylight pics of two shooters but we have yet to run into one while on stand. Not many rubs and only a couple scrapes so far. It will be picking up soon I think.


----------



## BushTailButcher

Starting to pick up a little in Scioto Co. Getting a lot more pic's of bucks, mostly in the dark. But they seem to be covering a lot more ground. Not seeing hardly any acorns. There seems to be a few red oak's that have nuts, but haven't found any white oak's with nuts at all. Not to say there isn't any, I just haven't seen any. This coming weekend should be wide open, hopefully!! Hopefully I will be able to do some all day sets this weekend.


----------



## bjmostel

I was up this weekend and saw little rut sign. No scrapes in the places they usually are and the older bucks are still moving at night on cam.


----------



## CAS_HNTR

bjmostel said:


> I was up this weekend and saw little rut sign. No scrapes in the places they usually are and the older bucks are still moving at night on cam.


Same for me!


----------



## Bry2211

I saw all kinds of scrapes this weekend. Didn't venture to far and have 10 fresh scrapes. Bucks moving all night and new bucks showing up. Its getting ready to get good in south eastern ohio!


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Ive seen alot of scrapes 30-40 so on my farm 200 acres but all 11 of my cameras indicate night time movement only with the older bucks....this weekend boys!!! should be awesome!!!


----------



## pnyhunter

Tiggie_00 said:


> Buck pic from stand
> View attachment 3114473


Nice buck and looks like he might only be 3.5. Hard to tell that angle.
Wide and long, some more tine length and he will be huge


----------



## irishhacker

pnyhunter said:


> Nice buck and looks like he might only be 3.5. Hard to tell that angle.
> Wide and long, some more tine length and he will be huge


Sorry.. but this post seriously had me laughing out loud.


----------



## skippyturtle

irishhacker said:


> sorry.. But this post seriously had me laughing out loud.


x2....


----------



## Outback Man

Slow morning...had one tall spike all over me just after legal shooting light but that was it. Haven't really seen any scrapes or rubs yet, although one cam got a pic of a buck at lease scenting up an overhang branch. I made a half dozen scrapes yesterday/today and have cams on three of the spots so I'll see what happens. Cam activity was pretty slow this last week, so hopefully saving up their energy to start hitting it this weekend.-Warren County


----------



## Outback Man

pnyhunter said:


> Nice buck and looks like he might only be 3.5. Hard to tell that angle.
> Wide and long, some more tine length and he will be huge


C'mon...that's at least a 6.5 yr. old 170"+ brute...


----------



## dper

A couple dandys showed up this week on the cameras


----------



## Tiggie_00

Another buck under stand.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Outback Man said:


> C'mon...that's at least a 6.5 yr. old 170"+ brute...


No it was a 125 9point with 6-7 in gs and 2.5yrs old.. haha if he was a 170? He would be in my freezer right now.


----------



## Easttnhunter01

The extended weather forecast on AccuWeather is givin warm Temps and some rain next week... Maybe it will be little cooler then there giving. Do u all think it will be getting good by next week?


----------



## KimberTac1911

Warm weather, rain, and full moon. I think it will be slower than normal. The second and third week will be the killer days. Just my guess from past experience, weather and moon


----------



## bigdavemc08

What you guys thinking bout in the morning? Lows in the 40s, before the rain, rutting moon. Anyone think it will be a good morning?


----------



## fmf979

bigdavemc08 said:


> What you guys thinking bout in the morning? Lows in the 40s, before the rain, rutting moon. Anyone think it will be a good morning?


From here on out any morning could be a good one!


----------



## bigdavemc08

I like the sound of that.. Can't drop a hoss if you are cozy under the covers..haha


----------



## lungpuncher1

I'll be in a tree in Ohio 1st-6th either way. I just hope it does cool off a tad. The wind looks like it's going to be blowing hard too.


----------



## Darrens6601

Anyone seeing any chasing in the south east yet? I'm headed down to Athens Friday for a week of hunting and one night of partying . The best Halloween party in the country bar none..


----------



## lungpuncher1

Landowner I hunt on in Jackson county said he seen some small bucks bumping does last Thursday night. That's all I've heard so far.


----------



## helix33

Darrens6601 said:


> Anyone seeing any chasing in the south east yet? I'm headed down to Athens Friday for a week of hunting and one night of partying . The best Halloween party in the country bar none..


No doubt about the OU Halloween party, I used to live in a 2nd floor apartment facing Court St when I attended OU, I've seen it all lol.


----------



## Darrens6601

helix33 said:


> No doubt about the OU Halloween party, I used to live in a 2nd floor apartment facing Court St when I attended OU, I've seen it all lol.


Front row seat that's great . I was down there a few years ago maybe longer now and the film crew from girls gone wild was in one of the bars we stopped in. That was pretty interesting to say the least ..


----------



## Tiggie_00

Hunt evenings.. they are good right now


----------



## chris1309

Dropped the kids off at school and was up in stand at 0830...had 1 small 6 point slowly walking around then 1/2hr later a fork horn walked past me then at 1130 saw a different 6 point strolling around. Usually I only see does in morning. Its going to be a soaker tomorrow night and Wednesday!!!


----------



## CattleGuy

Last 2 evenings 2 diff stands (diff farms) - small little bucks bumping the does right at dark.. NO movement until the "witching hour".. had a bigger buck come flying out of the brush right at one of the does then they all ran off

Man dont what to think ... looks like warm temps all next week, thinking maybe taking 2nd week off vs the 1st week decisions decisions


----------



## perrytrails

Small scrapes and very few rubs in se Ohio, Wayne national. I've seen very few deer in 9 sits. 

Not many acorns as others are saying. 

Should change soon. Gonna be out in the morning till noon or maybe later.


----------



## snoodcrusher

I hung some rut stands in funnels today in Jackson county near Oak Hill. I never found any scrapes and only a few rubs. The particular woods in was in had no acorns of any kind. Not much deer sign of any kind. I'm depending on the rut to get them moving through the pinch points I'll be hunting. My buddy's farms in Meigs county have white oak and chestnut acorns though they've almost been consumed already. Their highly managed farms are showing plenty of rubs and scrapes. I guess it's where you're hunting........


----------



## lungpuncher1

snoodcrusher said:


> I hung some rut stands in funnels today in Jackson county near Oak Hill. I never found any scrapes and only a few rubs. The particular woods in was in had no acorns of any kind. Not much deer sign of any kind. I'm depending on the rut to get them moving through the pinch points I'll be hunting. My buddy's farms in Meigs county have white oak and chestnut acorns though they've almost been consumed already. Their highly managed farms are showing plenty of rubs and scrapes. I guess it's where you're hunting........


That's where I'll be the 1st. In and around oak hill and some on the pike/ Jackson line. I'll update what I'm seeing when I get up there. 

Good luck man


----------



## snoodcrusher

lungpuncher1 said:


> That's where I'll be the 1st. In and around oak hill and some on the pike/ Jackson line. I'll update what I'm seeing when I get up there.
> 
> Good luck man


Good luck to you as well


----------



## WEEGEE

found this by my stand two days ago.....looks like he hit both trees......games deer play...


----------



## H20fwler

I drive 70 miles round trip to work all four lane highway, six fresh deer hit this weekend that I saw on the way to work today.


----------



## WEEGEE

H20fwler said:


> I drive 70 miles round trip to work all four lane highway, six fresh deer hit this weekend that I saw on the way to work today.


i bet i saw the same ones......few splattered north of Lima too..did you see my post:can't win for loosing?


----------



## H20fwler

No, I'll check it out.
I was up your way last week for Haz-*** training at the college and saw a few north of Lima hit.


----------



## Hammer1113

Got some chasing pics this week


----------



## bwhntr4168

Cool pic!


----------



## hdrking2003

Hammer1113 said:


> Got some chasing pics this week


Love seeing that!!


----------



## Darkvador

Stupid rain. I'm going back to bed.


----------



## zilla10x

H20fwler said:


> I drive 70 miles round trip to work all four lane highway, six fresh deer hit this weekend that I saw on the way to work today.


Around 54 miles round trip for me and I saw four this morning. Definitely getting pushed a little.


----------



## labonte.r

Hey guys any input on activity in and around Ross County. Ill be heading that way mid next week for 10 days. By the sounds of it looks like warm weather next week so im hoping the following week looks better. Been waiting all year im pumped. Good luck everyone.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Warm weather or not, the rut is the rut. Activity should start picking up.


----------



## bmwlife1976

Im.sitting in a light drizzle in fayette county this morning. Not bad. So as i was typing this a nice 8 came walking in. I shot him but had been drawn back for quite a while. I hit.him pretty high. Ran off with my arrow sticking out. Fyi he stopped to have a lick of some dirt i had put lucky buck at


----------



## lungpuncher1

bmwlife1976 said:


> Im.sitting in a light drizzle in fayette county this morning. Not bad. So as i was typing this a nice 8 came walking in. I shot him but had been drawn back for quite a while. I hit.him pretty high. Ran off with my arrow sticking out. Fyi he stopped to have a lick of some dirt i had put lucky buck at


Sweet, goodluck. Hope you find him bud!


----------



## dspell20

Great night out in Carroll County last night. The farmer got finished cutting the beans at 5:00 and the deer parade started at 5:45. They were coming out from all directions. I saw 30+ deer mostly Doe/fawns with a 4 small bucks until last light when two good bucks locked up in an all out fight for a few minutes 200 yard out. 

Mature deer are pounding the scrapes at night but on a very consistent basis. Within the next week day light activity should happen


----------



## emmac13

Had same fork buck from Sunday walk under my stand around 6:00pm. Just strolled through looking and eating occasionally. Saw nothing in cut fields on way to truck.


----------



## billhalljr

First time this deer has showed up in daylight this year.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

billhalljr said:


> First time this deer has showed up in daylight this year.


Congrats!


----------



## Eddieb333

Very slow this morning. Sitting in stand know in Knox Co. Had one small 6 come through at daybreak. But that's about it.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Wow only 9yrs old. Way to go... A proud dad in that picture..  You deserve to start a new thread with that story. Wow, That's cool.



billhalljr said:


> First time this deer has showed up in daylight this year.


----------



## helix33

billhalljr said:


> First time this deer has showed up in daylight this year.


Congratulations to Bray, nice buck.


----------



## brwnsfan1

Nice. I live off of 3 B's and K Rd in Galena. I think I saw that bad boy running around before. There are some big boys in the area that is for sure.



billhalljr said:


> First time this deer has showed up in daylight this year.


----------



## brancher147

TheKingofKings said:


> Warm weather or not, the rut is the rut. Activity should start picking up.


Absolutely agree. And who knows it may be warm most of November. The rut is the rut, and it is kicking into gear. 

Heading to SE Ohio for 7 nights this Saturday. Good luck to everyone in the coming weeks!


----------



## Cwaters425

where at in SE OHIO will you be Brancher147? I will be in Woodsfield, OH from Friday the 30th until Wednesday the 4th


----------



## dspell20

My buddy is a bus driver. He saw three shooters this morning trailing doe. Th efull mom and frosty morning are kicking things into gear


----------



## double drop

Darkvador said:


> Stupid rain. I'm going back to bed.


That is funny...I been there


----------



## lutzweiser

Anyone doing any midday hunting?


----------



## dspell20

lutzweiser said:


> Anyone doing any midday hunting?


I'm going all day Sat/Sunday


----------



## Orvisman73

I'm debating hunting this evening...18mph winds and rain. 

Can't kill them from the couch!


----------



## hdrking2003

Eddieb333 said:


> Very slow this morning. Sitting in stand know in Knox Co. Had one small 6 come through at daybreak. But that's about it.


Where at in Knox?


----------



## cfred70

Sat last night, in a spot I usually see deer and saw 0. Wind was perfect, but wondering if that bright full moon had them sit tight a little longer or if the does have gone into hiding from the small bucks bumping them. The weather for the next 10 day outlook doesn't look great until around the 8th we get a little drop into the 50's. Could be some interesting weather to hunt the rut with.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Does and fawns are moving today. Had three feeding in front of me just now...


----------



## Eddieb333

hdrking2003 said:


> Where at in Knox?


I live in Johnstown, but hunt in Danville.


----------



## hdrking2003

Eddieb333 said:


> I live in Johnstown, but hunt in Danville.


Nice, Danville area is awesome!! I'm in Mt Vernon, and hunt outside Millwood, Bladensburg, n Butler.


----------



## Ddoudna

Shot this deer last Thursday in Guernsey County.


----------



## trickytross

Ddoudna said:


> Shot this deer last Thursday in Guernsey County.
> View attachment 3121370
> View attachment 3121394
> View attachment 3121402


Congrats!! That's a stud!


----------



## Eddieb333

Awesome area. I bring my daughter to Mt. Vernon for softball. I'm originally from KY but have lived in Johnstown for several years now. I've hunted Danville the whole time. Beautiful area and awesome hunting. I've killed some nice bucks there. I lost my private farm I was hunting, this season. So, it's been kinda tough finding some ground. But a ton of public state land. Just a lot of hunting pressure. Speaking of Millwood. The deer I took last year, I let Dan Clark do the mount. Awesome job.


----------



## medicsnoke

Grunting a chasing this morning with the 2nd buck responding to grunts. Was a good morning in my neck of the woods.


----------



## dspell20

medicsnoke said:


> Grunting a chasing this morning with the 2nd buck responding to grunts. Was a good morning in my neck of the woods.


Medic thanks for the report. Do you have anything good on camera??


----------



## Buckithead

Anyone see this weather coming in next week? Had my vacation set for 2nd - 8th, now looking at changing it to the 9th-15th any thoughts?


----------



## craa34927

Still have bucks checking scrapes on camera big ones at night....thursday thru weekend should produce movement


----------



## Regohio

billhalljr said:


> First time this deer has showed up in daylight this year.



Nice Buck Buckeye Brother!


----------



## KimberTac1911

Buckithead said:


> Anyone see this weather coming in next week? Had my vacation set for 2nd - 8th, now looking at changing it to the 9th-15th any thoughts?


Its going to be warm. The one day almost 70 degrees. I personally like later in november. I would switch weeks


----------



## hdrking2003

Eddieb333 said:


> Awesome area. I bring my daughter to Mt. Vernon for softball. I'm originally from KY but have lived in Johnstown for several years now. I've hunted Danville the whole time. Beautiful area and awesome hunting. I've killed some nice bucks there. I lost my private farm I was hunting, this season. So, it's been kinda tough finding some ground. But a ton of public state land. Just a lot of hunting pressure. Speaking of Millwood. The deer I took last year, I let Dan Clark do the mount. Awesome job.


Dan Clark is the effing man! A lil pricey but the work is worth it IMO.


----------



## Justin1983

Buckithead said:


> Anyone see this weather coming in next week? Had my vacation set for 2nd - 8th, now looking at changing it to the 9th-15th any thoughts?


I have mine scheduled the week starting on the 9th. I was worried that I scheduled it too late, but after seeing next week's weather I'm sure glad I waited. Lol. Supposed to be in the 70s next week. Hoping for a big cold front to come in next weekend!


----------



## medicsnoke

dspell20 said:


> Medic thanks for the report. Do you have anything good on camera??


I'm struggling this year. I have a couple 150 and s 5 year old 8 that I might shoot if it looked good. But I've yet to find THE ONE. Got a camera at a new farm that I haven't checked yet....hoping fir somwthing good. Then today found a active community scrape on another new farm.....I'll slide a camera in there tomorrow. Life is good though.....Halloween and sweet November right around the corner!


----------



## TheKingofKings

Goodluck guys and keep updating.


----------



## Regohio

Buckithead said:


> Anyone see this weather coming in next week? Had my vacation set for 2nd - 8th, now looking at changing it to the 9th-15th any thoughts?


Good Plan


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Made a couple of fake scrapes on my way in this evening. A decent 8 point came within 30 yards of my blind after he snapped a branch, but he turned away quick and ran back to the swamp. That was around 6:00 p.m. About 20 minutes later, I could hear something move across the woods behind my blind close to my last scrape and then I heard peeing but.couldn't see anything. A miniute later, it crunched through the woods and headed away from me. Things are heating up for sure...


----------



## mosh22

Man I aint seen nothing. Either its too warm, the wind is wrong, farmers spreading manure, or people within earshot cutting wood, burning leaves or running log splitters and tractors followed by the occasional dumbass that is out smarted by his own car alarm. My area used to be quiet and rural..It is like deer hunting at walmart on black friday anymore. People need to go back to the city.


----------



## helix33

Lol


----------



## nitro943

KimberTac1911 said:


> Its going to be warm. The one day almost 70 degrees. I personally like later in november. I would switch weeks


damn it all. thinking about changing my dates also. What do you guys think??---screw it they will be rocking strong---or change dates to cooler more productive temps??


----------



## lutzweiser

Not what I want to see!!!


----------



## lutzweiser

Was thinking this guy might get a free pass if he gets in bow range but the more I look at him the more I think he's going to be hard to pass on. Any thoughts?


----------



## flathead

Darrens6601 said:


> Anyone seeing any chasing in the south east yet? I'm headed down to Athens Friday for a week of hunting and one night of partying . The best Halloween party in the country bar none..


No chasing around my area yet. The holloween party on court street is legendary.


----------



## rustydog32

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 3124338
> 
> 
> Was thinking this guy might get a free pass if he gets in bow range but the more I look at him the more I think he's going to be hard to pass on. Any thoughts?


Imo pass


----------



## cz268305

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 3124338
> 
> 
> Was thinking this guy might get a free pass if he gets in bow range but the more I look at him the more I think he's going to be hard to pass on. Any thoughts?


Let him walk. Next year you'll be glad you did.


----------



## z7master167

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 3124322
> 
> 
> Not what I want to see!!!


Changed my card from friday til sunday eve i had 8 pictures 6 of them were yotes and i had 3 in 1 pic


----------



## lutzweiser

Only a little doe, but thought it was a neat pic with moon in the background


----------



## ohiobuck74

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 3124338
> 
> 
> Was thinking this guy might get a free pass if he gets in bow range but the more I look at him the more I think he's going to be hard to pass on. Any thoughts?


Let him grow man. It's too early to get desperate....


----------



## double drop

Buddy shot a 149 couple nights ago. Friend thinks it's just about to start rocking in the north!


----------



## Hntnmachine

I hope everyone takes the second week! Lol! I'll take the first and third week of November!


----------



## 70641

I'm taking vacation the Nov 2 thru the 16th. cause it doesn't matter if it's warm or cold when the doe start going into estrus there going to...It's not like there going to wait till the temps drop for it to happen and all I can do is be in the woods everyday from dark to dark...I know the warm days suck for us but there is nothing we can do about that. The best thing to do is on warm days hunt near thick bedding areas or near water supply. I've been hunting warm Novembers for years and been very successful using these tactics....


----------



## lungpuncher1

My vacation is Nov 1-6 and I'm going to stick with it. 

They will be out looking for that first hot doe no matter what. They wait all year for it, 50deg temps aren't going to hold them back.


----------



## BushTailButcher

I know it's warm, but I sure am seeing a lot of deer in the mornings on my way to work. Seen a nice 8 point dead on side of road this morning. And there is deer in every field, mostly does, but some bucks. It's going to cool down a little later this week, this weekend should be good!!


----------



## JGB OH

Buckithead said:


> Anyone see this weather coming in next week? Had my vacation set for 2nd - 8th, now looking at changing it to the 9th-15th any thoughts?


I just changed mine to the 10-15th


----------



## dspell20

shippychippy said:


> I'm taking vacation the Nov 2 thru the 16th. cause it doesn't matter if it's warm or cold when the doe start going into estrus there going to...It's not like there going to wait till the temps drop for it to happen and all I can do is be in the woods everyday from dark to dark...I know the warm days suck for us but there is nothing we can do about that. The best thing to do is on warm days hunt near thick bedding areas or near water supply. I've been hunting warm Novembers for years and been very successful using these tactics....


I agree 100%. Weather doesn't matter. Hot or cold. I take it when I can get it!!!!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

dspell20 said:


> I agree 100%. Weather doesn't matter. Hot or cold. I take it when I can get it!!!!!!


I always take it when I can get it.......just ask the ol lady!! Lol


----------



## helix33

Don't we all lol


----------



## lutzweiser

hdrking2003 said:


> I always take it when I can get it.......just ask the ol lady!! Lol


With all this rain I just got it, twice!!!!!


----------



## double drop

I disagree, weather is the biggest trigger to daytime movement whether in rut or not. When the does lay down in the morning if they are already being tended u really think the bucks are going anywhere??? No! And of course they lay down in the nastiest stuff which leaves u pickin at your undies in your hardwoods treestand! I've seen this scenario play out so many times....I've also cross referenced daytime pictures of mature bucks to historical weather data....sure enough the coldest days are generally when we photograph 4-5-6 yr old deer in daylight. My dates are nov 3-12 but will prob go duck hunting on the warm days
Dd


----------



## helix33

double drop said:


> I disagree, weather is the biggest trigger to daytime movement whether in rut or not. When the does lay down in the morning if they are already being tended u really think the bucks are going anywhere??? No! And of course they lay down in the nastiest stuff which leaves u pickin at your undies in your hardwoods treestand! I've seen this scenario play out so many times....I've also cross referenced daytime pictures of mature bucks to historical weather data....sure enough the coldest days are generally when we photograph 4-5-6 yr old deer in daylight. My dates are nov 3-12 but will prob go duck hunting on the warm days
> Dd


I agree if the temps rise the action will occur more at night and not as much in the daytime.


----------



## hdrking2003

lutzweiser said:


> With all this rain I just got it, twice!!!!!


:banana::whoo::high5::59::set1_applaud::cheers::thumbs_up


----------



## double drop

helix33 said:


> I agree if the temps rise the action will occur more at night and not as much in the daytime.


Especially when u throw some full moon sauce on top of warm temps....historically bad ingredients for me in past 15 yrs


----------



## JBurke

Mine is nov 1-7 I sure hope this weather don't ruin it but I'm afraid it's going to


----------



## irishhacker

Already seeing chasing now....


----------



## Justin1983

lutzweiser said:


> With all this rain I just got it, twice!!!!!


Sounds to me like you need a sammich and a nap! Lol


----------



## CNW211

Usually for the early part of the rut at least I am surrounded by a sea of corn. This year, there isn't any standing corn anywhere within miles of my stands. It will be interesting to see what that means, if anything. I would think it would lead to more sightings in daylight hours.


----------



## garrettstump

I don't know about the rest of you guys but here in Ashtabula county we're getting pounded with rains I'm still thinking about going out.lol... what about you guys anyone in the stand


----------



## hdrking2003

garrettstump said:


> I don't know about the rest of you guys but here in Ashtabula county we're getting pounded with rains I'm still thinking about going out.lol... what about you guys anyone in the stand


Hey Garrett, any word on a 300" giant killed up your way yesterday?? There's a thread on it going around and Palmated claims Ashtabula Co. Not sure if he's just being a jokester or not.


----------



## hdrking2003

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3125706


----------



## garrettstump

hdrking2003 said:


> Hey Garrett, any word on a 300" giant killed up your way yesterday?? There's a thread on it going around and Palmated claims Ashtabula Co. Not sure if he's just being a jokester or not.


Yeah I haven't heard anything much more about it I will try to figure something out and post it up


----------



## garrettstump

I heard that it was shot out in Geneva


----------



## garrettstump

Most of the hunters and Ashtabula I can get word about simply for the fact because I work at the bow shop in Kingsville so most of all the bow hunters comes through me or the shop out in Madison


----------



## callmin

double drop said:


> I disagree, weather is the biggest trigger to daytime movement whether in rut or not. When the does lay down in the morning if they are already being tended u really think the bucks are going anywhere??? No! And of course they lay down in the nastiest stuff which leaves u pickin at your undies in your hardwoods treestand! I've seen this scenario play out so many times....I've also cross referenced daytime pictures of mature bucks to historical weather data....sure enough the coldest days are generally when we photograph 4-5-6 yr old deer in daylight. My dates are nov 3-12 but will prob go duck hunting on the warm days
> Dd


If a doe is being tended and she lays down, I don't care what the temps are that buck ain't leaving her. If she isn't in heat and she lays down, that buck will more than likely move on to the next doe group. So if it is pre rut, which it is right now, the bucks will move looking for that first hot doe and I don't think 60-65 degree temps will slow them down.


----------



## garrettstump

There was a guy recently that came in I did some work for him he showed me some pictures of some monsters that he has on camera and he would not show me the one picture of the freak that he had on camera or where he was hunting he was acting kind of mysteriously could have been lying who knows maybe it was palmated ..... Wait a second did I meet palmated buck?


----------



## hdrking2003

garrettstump said:


> I heard that it was shot out in Geneva


Geneva??!!! They get that big up there eating all of the grapes or what?? Maybe I need to start a vineyard on one of the farms I hunt to see how that works, lol.


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

I will be in antioch ohio on my farm from friday to weds.....mostly night movement mornings are very slow!!!


----------



## garrettstump

hdrking2003 said:


> Geneva??!!! They get that big up there eating all of the grapes or what?? Maybe I need to start a vineyard on one of the farms I hunt to see how that works, lol.


Hey man when I was out shed hunting 2 years ago I found a 17. Shed and in 2013 with you guys probably know about also in Geneva a guy shot a 24-point we have some big deer appear in the Northeast they are just really really hard to hunt


----------



## garrettstump

I hunt here in Kingsville I have my father in law's property that I hunt 36 acres of it is complete thick swamp and I hunt on the outside of the swamp I have seen some ridiculous deer come out of there but I've never shot one because I can't seem to get them in range or busted or I just don't see anything other than sign it just depends


----------



## hdrking2003

garrettstump said:


> I hunt here in Kingsville I have my father in law's property that I hunt 36 acres of it is complete thick swamp and I hunt on the outside of the swamp I have seen some ridiculous deer come out of there but I've never shot one because I can't seem to get them in range or busted or I just don't see anything other than sign it just depends


There are definitely some thick nasty swamps up that way, that's fo sho! My sis used to live in Painesville and Ashtabula. Loved fishing up there and I'd love to hunt up that way someday, especially with that type of deer running around. Went to a rib cookoff in Geneva on the Lake this summer, and I guess I should have scouted and brought my permission slips with me, lol.


----------



## garrettstump

hdrking2003 said:


> There are definitely some thick nasty swamps up that way, that's fo sho! My sis used to live in Painesville and Ashtabula. Loved fishing up there and I'd love to hunt up that way someday, especially with that type of deer running around. Went to a rib cookoff in Geneva on the Lake this summer, and I guess I should have scouted and brought my permission slips with me, lol.


I have a pile of permission slips in my truck at all times just in case lol


----------



## hdrking2003

garrettstump said:


> I have a pile of permission slips in my truck at all times just in case lol


Good thinking, I think I might be doing the same from now one.


----------



## double drop

You guys are describing to a t what it is like to hunt up here. Very thick and nasty but shocking what grows and hangs out in these areas!!
Dd


----------



## Professional

I'm in Ashtabula and hunt literally right next to this deer outfitter. http://www.huntoakridge.com/ Hoping someday a 'stud' will jump the fence (wishful thinking). This is the only place I've seen/heard of a 300" deer in the Ashtabula area. They also have a blog w/ rut updates for the area that is sometimes helpful too.


----------



## garrettstump

Professional said:


> I'm in Ashtabula and hunt literally right next to this deer outfitter. http://www.huntoakridge.com/ Hoping someday a 'stud' will jump the fence (wishful thinking). This is the only place I've seen/heard of a 300" deer in the Ashtabula area. They also have a blog w/ rut updates for the area that is sometimes helpful too.


Wait a second where at in Ashtabula is there a deer outfitter


----------



## garrettstump




----------



## garrettstump

Wife sent me this pic


----------



## lungpuncher1

That's quite an old picture.


----------



## garrettstump

Oh ok....lol


----------



## Professional

Outfitter is in Windsor, west of Orwell. I lived in Pierpont growing up, then moved to Windsor a few years ago. I had no clue an outfitter was in Ashtabula until I moved right next to it by chance. They raise beautiful/large deer, but I'm not fond of paid/guided hunts and farm fed deer. There stingy about sheds too...

No chasing on our property as of last night. Scrapes are starting to show up. Several doe groups just grazing before sundown w/o a worry. Friday could be the hot ticket for our area.


----------



## garrettstump

Professional said:


> Outfitter is in Windsor, west of Orwell. I lived in Pierpont growing up, then moved to Windsor a few years ago. I had no clue an outfitter was in Ashtabula until I moved right next to it by chance. They raise beautiful/large deer, but I'm not fond of paid/guided hunts and farm fed deer. There stingy about sheds too...
> 
> No chasing on our property as of last night. Scrapes are starting to show up. Several doe groups just grazing before sundown w/o a worry. Friday could be the hot ticket for our area.


After I asked you where at in Ashtabula it was I found out that it was in Windsor anyway I just got back in from my property I moved two of my cameras and all I can say is rubs have shown up everywhere and large ones at that I found one scrape which I freshened up 4 hopefully a monster and yesterday evening I seen 5 deer also grazing with no worries


----------



## garrettstump

Do you remember when that survey came out probably 2 years ago where they asked if the local area would support leased properties I was so happy to be part of that not happening yet anyway, I hate leased properties they drive me crazy people shouldn't make people pay them to hunt on their land to me that is just dumb let the guys hunt as long as they're legit. And as for paid fenced in guided hunts that's not hunting that's grocery shopping


----------



## Professional

I do not remember the survey, but I do know Marcy's (Equipment) and several other locals are leasing land for a very hefty/crazy price. Ashtabula is/has become a hot spot and people are taking advantage of it. I personally haven't been affected yet, but it's just a matter of time.... Especially when there are rumors of 300" deer roaming around.


----------



## garrettstump

I know right before we know it we're going to have a flood of guys who were paying money to come hunting here I don't know why they just don't go to Southern Ohio there's a lot more deer and there big. they can be their problem not ours lol I will say though I like us bowhunters a heck of a lot more than I like the orange army


----------



## Tiggie_00

Shawnee Forest is the home of big foot.


----------



## lutzweiser

Not sure how old this pic is but heard it was found in Ashtabula. 264 4/8. Wasn't that 300er" shot there to?


----------



## brancher147

Tiggie_00 said:


> Shawnee Forest is the home of big foot.
> View attachment 3129170


That's what I heard sneaking in when I was turkey hunting there this spring! No wonder the gobblers were so wary, damn bigfoot stomping around everywhere. I did see some scat that looked awfully suspicious now that I think of it...


----------



## hdrking2003

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 3130034
> 
> 
> Not sure how old this pic is but heard it was found in Ashtabula. 264 4/8. Wasn't that 300er" shot there to?


The 300"er is actually from the Franklin Co/Fairfield Co border area. Turns out Palmated was pulling our chain afterall. Shame on you Palm!!:lie:


----------



## lutzweiser

What's the thoughts on movement tomorrow morning after the rain ends? Weather app says it will clear up around 6am.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

hdrking2003 said:


> The 300"er is actually from the Franklin Co/Fairfield Co border area. Turns out Palmated was pulling our chain afterall. Shame on you Palm!!:lie:


LOL,i like to have a little fun once in a while


----------



## Regohio

I gotta think movement will be good…but what is the wind going to be like?


----------



## lutzweiser

Regohio said:


> I gotta think movement will be good…but what is the wind going to be like?


14MPH out of the SW at 6am


----------



## Regohio

lutzweiser said:


> 14MPH out of the SW at 6am


Well if it is gusts up to 14 that's not too bad. But my experience is a Southern Wind East or West…Usually got me less Deer Movement. But after about 48 hours of Rain and high winds…they will want to move around! Plus more rain on the way in 2 days????


----------



## medicsnoke

Wind and warm temps tonight.....lone doe fawn....it sucked


----------



## hdrking2003

lutzweiser said:


> 14MPH out of the SW at 6am


The exact wind I need for my #1 spot and after a big front too??? Sounds AWESOME....... If I didn't have to work. Vacation starts Friday tho! Good luck to all tomorrow. Be safe.


----------



## ohiobucks

2 small does and a 6 pt. right at dark tonight...thought for sure that more deer would be moving after the 20+ hours of rain finally stopped...


----------



## racknroll 171

Saw a big bodied large horned one on 70 east bound just west of Springfield this morning around 9:30 a.m. alone, surprised to see one of that size during daylight hours but it had just stopped raining so he may have been laying low until it let up, does and youngen's this afternoon 70 west bound 4:30 and after.....


----------



## lutzweiser

I'm hoping I can catch them coming back to bed from one of those 2 corn fields. With SW wind I hope they aren't coming back from and all night drinking party at the pond


----------



## jeremy26

11 hrs in ground blind today. 0 deer sightings. Still better than being at work though.


----------



## hdrking2003

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 3130778
> 
> 
> I'm hoping I can catch them coming back to bed from one of those 2 corn fields. With SW wind I hope they aren't coming back from and all night drinking party at the pond


That pond might be the key next week during the warm temps tho.....if you don't score this weekend, that is.


----------



## PayneTrain

Almost hit 4 seperate deer on the 12mi state route drive to work tonight. Including a great looking 8pt. Gusts up to 30mph tomorrow but should die down by the afternoon for a good sit. 

Hocking Co


----------



## Liveblue23

lutzweiser said:


> What's the thoughts on movement tomorrow morning after the rain ends? Weather app says it will clear up around 6am.


I'm deff going out went for ride before I came home.deer are out.


----------



## Tennguy86

BIG BUCK ALERT.... a monster 300 incher taken in the great state of ohio by Dan Coffman. Huge congrats to him.


----------



## Spies19

And 50 grand later


----------



## KimberTac1911

^lol. Did he get it with an outfitter?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

KimberTac1911 said:


> ^lol. Did he get it with an outfitter?


Doesnt seem so


----------



## 70641

This buck was killed 2 days ago on Dundee Road which is in Tusc. County between Dover and Strasburg Ohio...Score 166..(Hit by a Frigging Car) THAT SUCKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## double drop

Professional said:


> Outfitter is in Windsor, west of Orwell. I lived in Pierpont growing up, then moved to Windsor a few years ago. I had no clue an outfitter was in Ashtabula until I moved right next to it by chance. They raise beautiful/large deer, but I'm not fond of paid/guided hunts and farm fed deer. There stingy about sheds too...
> 
> No chasing on our property as of last night. Scrapes are starting to show up. Several doe groups just grazing before sundown w/o a worry. Friday could be the hot ticket for our area.


Prof- I didn't know about this preserve either and Windsor is right next to our land. Heck you'd prob know the deer processor in Windsor if I said his name! I wonder if the fenced in deer can give us indications of when wild deer move in daylight???


----------



## lutzweiser

15MPH winds my ass!


----------



## flinginairos

I'm leaving for Meigs Co tonight to hunt Fri-sun. Hoping the cooler weather and high pressure has them moving. If not I'll be back next weekend and then for 5-6 days around Veterans Day if I don't get it done. Good luck to everybody!


----------



## Bonesaw23

Whose going out tonight in 20mph winds? What do you guys think that will do to the deer movement?


----------



## irishhacker

Bonesaw23 said:


> Whose going out tonight in 20mph winds? What do you guys think that will do to the deer movement?


http://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/projects/deer/news/2015/winds-surprising-effects-on-deer-movement


----------



## jeremy26

I'm hunting right now. Its windy but its not too bad at times. Tomarrow looks like a good day to hunt


----------



## palmatedbuck04

How hard is the wind suppose to blow tomorrow in the north end of the state?


----------



## Professional

double drop said:


> Prof- I didn't know about this preserve either and Windsor is right next to our land. Heck you'd prob know the deer processor in Windsor if I said his name! I wonder if the fenced in deer can give us indications of when wild deer move in daylight???


The owner does post updates on his blog w/ deer activity. Their deer always seem to be ahead of everything by a few weeks and they have bucks roaming everywhere rain, shine, cold or hot. Not sure what the ratio is, but just not reality for the majority of us.

Ashtabula: Seen 3 younger bucks (nose down) this morning in separate fields on way to work.


----------



## foxcat

http://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/projects/deer/news/2015/winds-surprising-effects-on-deer-movement

Irishhacker, the person who wrote the article does not understand statistics. Their results show no influence of wind on deer movement.


----------



## hdrking2003

Daaaaaaam.....buddy of mine just showed me some pics of a GIANT buck that was hit outside of Galion on Rt. 591(supposedly). He showed me on his Facebook, but I do not spend my time on there. Anybody out there that can help a brother out with some pics??


----------



## irishhacker

foxcat said:


> http://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/projects/deer/news/2015/winds-surprising-effects-on-deer-movement
> 
> Irishhacker, the person who wrote the article does not understand statistics. Their results show no influence of wind on deer movement.


Wow..thats a big statement. As I read it, it does show differences in deer movement based on wind. 
They have a comparable study on deer movement in rain as well.
I read all of their studies and find them fascinating. I have learned a great deal from reading their deer studies.


----------



## hdrking2003

Great news, he figured out how to send the pics!! Check out this TOAD! I hope the pics aren't just regurgitated from another state at another time, but ya'll know how that goes.


----------



## ohio.bow.addict

hdrking2003 said:


> Daaaaaaam.....buddy of mine just showed me some pics of a GIANT buck that was hit outside of Galion on Rt. 591(supposedly). He showed me on his Facebook, but I do not spend my time on there. Anybody out there that can help a brother out with some pics??


started a thread on this over on the bowunting forum. check it out, lots of good pics. Hes a monster


----------



## hdrking2003

Story is, the guy that hit him got a salvage tag to keep him. Route 598 not 591


----------



## hdrking2003

ohio.bow.addict said:


> started a thread on this over on the bowunting forum. check it out, lots of good pics. Hes a monster


Dam you bow.addict!!! Lol, j/k. I was shown when I got to work this morning.


----------



## Tennguy86

No outfitter... he killed it around lancaster free range urban hunting. He has been watching him for 2 years and it all finally came together. He us buddies with Steve and Scott Esker these boys kill monsters right outside of city limits year after year. They put a lot of work into it also.


----------



## Tennguy86

My cousin took a monster hunting the same type of locations a few years ago. Check out the Ronnie Stevens buck. 100% legal/fair chase


----------



## Tennguy86

My cousin took a monster hunting the same type of locations a few years ago. Check out the Ronnie Stevens buck. 100% legal/fair chase


----------



## irishhacker

Tennguy86 said:


> My cousin took a monster hunting the same type of locations a few years ago. Check out the Ronnie Stevens buck. 100% legal/fair chase


Please don't litter this thread with the coffman buck.. I mean this in the nicest way possible. 
I just want to come here and read about what others are seeing in Ohio as far as the rut is concerned.
That buck will just draw too many haters and negativity to a very informative thread.


----------



## JGB OH

irishhacker said:


> Please don't litter this thread with the coffman buck.. I mean this in the nicest way possible.
> I just want to come here and read about what others are seeing in Ohio as far as the rut is concerned.
> That buck will just draw too many haters and negativity to a very informative thread.


I agree 100% lets not trash up this thread. Lets keep it real over here.


----------



## foxcat

irishhacker said:


> Wow..thats a big statement. As I read it, it does show differences in deer movement based on wind.
> They have a comparable study on deer movement in rain as well.
> I read all of their studies and find them fascinating. I have learned a great deal from reading their deer studies.


Yeah, the graphs can be misleading. Do not look at the points (averages), but instead look at the bars (confidence intervals) that extend from the points. Looking across the graph, you'll see that all of the bars overlap. This means that movement does not differ across the graph. 
Now, whether or not I believe the data is a completely different thing! Since they were unable to sample deer in really high winds, I cant consider this a complete study of deer movement in wind. You and I both know that deer will bed down in high wind. Their study just didn't look at this because the winds were never very high during their study period.


----------



## bmwlife1976

100% agree. I enjoy checking this thread continuously for ohio rut updates. Not to see things like that.


----------



## Brycemason

headed to the woods here after class to hunt public land in clermont country will have updates later.


----------



## jeff25

The winds at supposed to calm a little right before dark. I'm still going out regardless.


----------



## dspell20

Good luck guys. This weekend should be very good. Headed out to Carroll county for a Saturday morning hunt and then back at it Sunday for my first all day sit.


----------



## AmishArcher

Reports of timber guys saw a stud guarding a doe earlier this week in Southern Holmes Co.


----------



## brwnsfan1

I agree. I come her to read about the RUT and for the information.



irishhacker said:


> Please don't litter this thread with the coffman buck.. I mean this in the nicest way possible.
> I just want to come here and read about what others are seeing in Ohio as far as the rut is concerned.
> That buck will just draw too many haters and negativity to a very informative thread.


----------



## Tiggie_00

No chasing, mornings low activity, evening high activity deer going for food sources and working scrapes. A few recent mornings at Dark 6:40am I have bumped deer at scrapes and food plots. Hunting evenings only until the rut kicks in.


----------



## PIMO

Geauga county. I got a quick sit from 0930 till 1300 today and saw one 2yo around 1100 with his nose on the ground. I grunted him from 100 yds into about 40.


----------



## Tennguy86

Really?.... I get excited about a record buck that was just killed and wanted to share with some that's not heard about him and get the whole ..please don't talk about anything besides the rut activity.. I see plenty of ppl post random pics and talk about random things on here. People are too sensitive and always looking for a reason to complain about something. It's getting to be like a woman's boutique site were you can only post and say certain things or you're thrown to the wolves and deemed exiled. Come on guys.


----------



## fmf979

Cameras show mostly little bucks nighttime movement the last 4 days but I did get 2 shooters in the same frame last night. Maybe fighting or still hanging out together?


----------



## irishhacker

Tennguy86 said:


> Really?.... I get excited about a record buck that was just killed and wanted to share with some that's not heard about him and get the whole ..please don't talk about anything besides the rut activity.. I see plenty of ppl post random pics and talk about random things on here. People are too sensitive and always looking for a reason to complain about something. It's getting to be like a woman's boutique site were you can only post and say certain things or you're thrown to the wolves and deemed exiled. Come on guys.


No...trying to stay on topic...look how all the other threads on that buck have derailed. Those threads are more like your boutique


----------



## Tennguy86

I'll drop this guys but after seeing post about how the party is going to be great downtown columbus for halloween ( which im fine with ) and nothing was said. Then I post about a relative topic I get hosed. Its whatever hope everyone has good luck this season the big boys are starting to move.


----------



## lungpuncher1

Tennguy86 said:


> I'll drop this guys but after seeing post about how the party is going to be great downtown columbus for halloween ( which im fine with ) and nothing was said. Then I post about a relative topic I get hosed. Its whatever hope everyone has good luck this season the big boys are starting to move.


Don't let it get to you man. It's archerytalk. Good luck bud


----------



## bowfreak8

Way too many haters around here..can't we all just get along lol


----------



## lungpuncher1

Everyone will chill once they start moving good lol. 

It's the best time of year!


----------



## Regohio

I am on this thread every year…I enjoy all the information! Pictures of Bucks…Temperatures…what people are seeing etc… If people don't like a thread skip it and read the next one!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

Tennguy86 said:


> I'll drop this guys but after seeing post about how the party is going to be great downtown columbus for halloween ( which im fine with ) and nothing was said. Then I post about a relative topic I get hosed. Its whatever hope everyone has good luck this season the big boys are starting to move.


Just shake it off Tennguy, and good luck this year!(FYI......The legendary Halloween party is at OU in Athens, not OSU in Columbus:thumbs_up)


----------



## lungpuncher1

Any reports for Jackson/pike/ Athens county?


----------



## double drop

PIMO said:


> Geauga county. I got a quick sit from 0930 till 1300 today and saw one 2yo around 1100 with his nose on the ground. I grunted him from 100 yds into about 40.


Keep em coming pimo, Geauga guy here also


----------



## Tennguy86

I'm heading to our lease in Jackson/Ross next week hoping Temps plummet. Word from that area is that young bucks pushing a little and big boys are showing up on camera during daylight more often in Vinton co.


----------



## Orvisman73

Slow night in Warren county, some scrapes opened up after yesterday's rain though. Still not seeing many dead deer on my commute on 71. Should be soon though. 

Tomorrow: Warren county (Caesars creek area)
Saturday: Hamilton county (stud buck pics)
Sunday: Brown county (all day sit with the wife, trying to get her first deer with a bow)


----------



## lungpuncher1

Tennguy86 said:


> I'm heading to our lease in Jackson/Ross next week hoping Temps plummet. Word from that area is that young bucks pushing a little and big boys are showing up on camera during daylight more often in Vinton co.


I'm leaving Sunday. Got 3 different farms to hunt. Keep me updated and I'll do the same. 

Hoping to do good in Ohio then hit Tennessee muzzleloader season when I get back.


----------



## jeremy26

4th day in a row of not seeing a deer on the Wayne here in Athens County....***


----------



## lutzweiser

2 young bucks traveling together 1/2 hour before dark. Then a yearling came running it on a dead run when I hit my doe call. She came right to my tree and started balling. Must have gotten separated from mamma.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

From Meigs Co. First scrapes showing up last night on our place. The bucks are still nocturnal although no shooters as of yet. Lots of doe and fawn movement all day long. Jumped a buck tonight out of a weed field about a half mile from our home. Checked out our oak flats today here as well and found zero acorns. The deer are hammering the persimmons in the back yard as well but no bucks yet. I think the next 2 - 3 weeks should be good. GO BUCKEYES!!!


----------



## jeff25

Skunked this evening. Not really seeing any signs of the rut or buck activity.


----------



## dper

Knox co
Saw a doe crossing a field this evening being trailed (200 yds behind) by small 8 pt. Had his nose to the ground the entire length of the field. But other than that it was a slow-windy- uneventful day


----------



## Tn10point

Rolled into Adams County today. Hunted this evening but didn't see a deer. But have seen a lot of scrapes and rubs. Hopefully things break loose shortly.


----------



## 00farmcummins

There were two monsters hit by cars in the last couple days. The one in Galion and one in hocking co.
Hopped in the stand right after work does came out about 530 seen 6 and the had a small buck running around the field like a chicken with his head off. The two big bucks 150-160 range I have been seeing came out about 645 together on opposite side of field and stayed there. Warren co.


----------



## 00farmcummins

This is the buck from hocking, hit by car


----------



## Winter88

Seen 3does and 2 small bucks the 1buck came from the south and the other came from north when they met at my stand I thought I was going to see some action but the one just slowly pushed the other out of his way the does we're supper spooky but I'm thinking it was the wind It's going to happen soon boys!!! Medina county.


----------



## Hower08

Small buck chasing does around tonight. Last weekend seen alot of rubs and scrapes popping up. Been seeing scattered rubs and scrapes for a few weeks now. All in tusc and a few good rubs on a farm in stark


----------



## docjay

Pullin my first all-dayer tomorrow. GF is trying for her first, she gets the first shot...maybe( BIG BUCK)...MUHAHA!!!


----------



## PIMO

double drop said:


> Keep em coming pimo, Geauga guy here also


One of the guys on our property killed a good 10 that looks to be 3 or 4yo on the 25th. Was working a scrape line about 6pm.


----------



## CStang

I saw 12 deer last night. 3 small bucks and a good nine point that was pushing a doe pretty hard. Saw 10 tonight. 2 bucks, one was good sized and at 6:30-6:45 (it was pretty dark but had a noticeable rack from 100 yards) came from the back of the field to push around 4 does eating. Pretty good movement in Huron County.


----------



## CattleGuy

Sat morning and evening sits today - nothing
scrapes are not as plentiful as week before

Hopefully tomorrow and weekend start it up
Trying different farm tomorrow 
Mahoning CO


----------



## medicsnoke

Was trick or treat night so I didn't hunt BUT my fields were full of deer when I got home around 830. Clear sky's should drop the temps tonight and expect it to be going good in the morning. I'm going to a new spot, deep timber, thin ridge top that o can view both ridge hill sides, active community scrape on top that I found Monday. This area has always had giants because of a animal loving sanctuary landowner just down the ridge. High expectations.....I'll report back tomorrow miday.


----------



## sfhunter

00farmcummins said:


> View attachment 3135609
> 
> 
> This is the buck from hocking, hit by car


Probably off of the hill I will be hunting Sunday.


----------



## jhauser

double drop said:


> Keep em coming pimo, Geauga guy here also


 Headed to geuaga sunday


----------



## Liveblue23

Tn10point said:


> Rolled into Adams County today. Hunted this evening but didn't see a deer. But have seen a lot of scrapes and rubs. Hopefully things break loose shortly.


Nice.I live and hunt Adam's. Seen about 15 total today.wind had me out early but watched 12 does being bumped by 2 bucks


----------



## double drop

jhauser said:


> Headed to geuaga sunday


What part? Brother saw 7 does, a 2yo 8 pt and a 3 yo 8 pt tonight. Also saw a coyote. Really had no good shots and was not gonna shoot the bucks anyway


----------



## 70641

Hunted last night and even though it was windy as H--L the deer was still moving big time. I have deer movement starting at 3:30 till dark and a few small bucks chasing like crazy. My brother saw a couple brush buck going through the woods with there nose to the ground. It's that time!!!!!


----------



## medicsnoke

medicsnoke said:


> Was trick or treat night so I didn't hunt BUT my fields were full of deer when I got home around 830. Clear sky's should drop the temps tonight and expect it to be going good in the morning. I'm going to a new spot, deep timber, thin ridge top that o can view both ridge hill sides, active community scrape on top that I found Monday. This area has always had giants because of a animal loving sanctuary landowner just down the ridge. High expectations.....I'll report back tomorrow miday.


All set up. Heard brush popping to my left ridge side akready. Didn't bump anything coming in. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mfoltz

Got my first day pic of a big buck 2 days ago at 3.00 pm. Last few days I been out I seen small bucks chasing. This morning I seen a decent y point chasing does on the way in. I'm from carrol Co I think the big ones are starting to move in the daylight


----------



## JGB OH

Last night got some video of two basket 8's destroying each other at about 7pm. Two fields away 2 140 class were dogging the same family group. Things are definitely heating up!


----------



## brancher147

Bucks are really moving in WV. Watched a basket rack hounding a doe in heat yesterday afternoon, saw another basket rack with does, and a nice big buck with does also. All this about 4pm even with all the wind on public land. Heading to Adams and Scioto county tomorrow am, can't freaking wait to get there. Hoping to get a stand hung to hunt sunday am. Looks like we may be hitting it just right this year, every other year we have been too early to too late. Good luck to all.


----------



## TheKingofKings

medicsnoke said:


> All set up. Heard brush popping to my left ridge side akready. Didn't bump anything coming in. Fingers crossed.


Goodluck!


----------



## Outback Man

Slow morning so far with only one single doe coming thru about 45 minutes ago.-Warren County


----------



## irishhacker

Nothing moving in darke yet


----------



## bbuck820

Slow in medina county 1 doe


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Slow in Carroll county had a spike at first light, heard some grunting and saw a deer chasing another on a hillside to far to make anything out have grunted and hit the horns


----------



## Brycemason

saw a big 140-150 class that i bumped up at 2:15 walking in and one lone doe that i could see who was pushed out by hikers cussing up a storm as they slipped and fell in the mud... Gotta love hunting public... Clermont county.


----------



## shimmon83

irishhacker said:


> Nothing moving in darke yet


keep me posted... im a stone throw away from Darke in Preble!


looks like its going to get nice and cold tonight, im hoping Saturday morning will prove fruitful... planning an all day sit!


----------



## medicsnoke

Decent morning. 4 bucks total. Best this 3 year old 8. He was following my entry, hung up, I rattled softly at him, he circled to 20 yards and my calling brought in 2 other small bucks from opposite direction. They postured, made scrapes/rubs and hung around for a bit. Haven't seen anything since. I gotta climb down in 10 minutes and help this landowner put a roof on his pole barn. Back at it tonight!


----------



## Mikemuoh

Slow morning in Seneca county, doe with fawns at first light that was it


----------



## zilla10x

Brycemason said:


> saw a big 140-150 class that i bumped up at 2:15 walking in and one lone doe that i could see who was pushed out by hikers cussing up a storm as they slipped and fell in the mud... Gotta love hunting public... Clermont county.


You must be hunting East Fork! That place is a mess and the duck hunters will be sky busting this weekend, pushing the deer further back in the thick stuff!


----------



## JGB OH

I was gonna say. I live across the street from the park. Lots of riff raff around there. Midweek is the only time its worth anything.


----------



## rackman323

Sorry if repost, too many pages to look through....Killed by car in Galion Ohio on Oct 28...https://www.facebook.com/IncidentResponseTeam
look on the left side of the page


----------



## hdrking2003

rackman323 said:


> Sorry if repost, too many pages to look through....Killed by car in Galion Ohio on Oct 28...https://www.facebook.com/IncidentResponseTeam
> look on the left side of the page


Yeah it's been posted and a few separate threads on the subject too. Definitely a beast!


----------



## snoodcrusher

Sat in my best stand in Jackson county, Ohio from 6:45am - noon. Zero deer sightings. However, I have picked dozens of ticks off of my clothes for the last 2 hours. The small seed ticks. Having had a bad case of Lymes disease, those damn things about cause me to loose focus on deer hunting.


----------



## WhitetailWriter

Last night a couple of does and I could smell a rutting buck on my way out. This morning I had a young buck cruising at first light and he stunk to high heaven. Saw a few does later in the morning. I'm sticking it out all day so we'll see what the evening brings.


----------



## 04Z

Ashland County. 
Young 8 pt pushing doe hard this morning. Another younger one with nose to the ground without a care in the world. 

It's that time of year.


----------



## CattleGuy

4 does this morning. 1 small buck not much happening going out tonight new farm


----------



## irishhacker

shimmon83 said:


> keep me posted... im a stone throw away from Darke in Preble!
> 
> 
> looks like its going to get nice and cold tonight, im hoping Saturday morning will prove fruitful... planning an all day sit!


Will do...I also hunt Preble county around Lewisburg


----------



## 00farmcummins

Slow morning overall in warren co. Busted 3 does walking in and then at 930 had 2 small bucks and a decent 9, maybe 120". Grunted at him to see reaction and he just stood there and looked at me


----------



## Nichko

It's on fellas!!


----------



## rustydog32

Nichko said:


> It's on fellas!!


And what county would that be in


----------



## rustydog32

Myself and tracking dog are headed in to town tonight if anyone in the mt. Vernon Utica area needs us


----------



## CNW211

Marion Co sit this morning...they weren't crazy yet, but saw 5 different bucks, 1 decent one. Young bucks were grunting and bumping some does, but not all out harassing or chasing yet.


----------



## Tiggie_00

All of us Monster buck killers are from Preble County.



irishhacker said:


> Will do...I also hunt Preble county around Lewisburg


----------



## foxcat

Saw a small buck harassing a doe at daybreak in Fairfield County. That was it for the morning.


----------



## hdrking2003

rustydog32 said:


> Myself and tracking dog are headed in to town tonight if anyone in the mt. Vernon Utica area needs us


Great offer! In my climber on a new farm(first sit) in between Mt Vernon n Butler. Couple nice rubs but not a lot of signs of rut activity here. Very quiet so far this afternoon. No deer in the fields either on my drive here, which is odd for the area. Unfortunately the corn is still up on this farm but maybe that will at least bring me a doe this eve. Will be in SE Knox county tomorrow outside of Bladensburg. Be safe this eve and good luck!!


----------



## hdrking2003

Bout 10 mins ago, a 110ish" 10 point came haulin ass through here chasing 2 does. Grunt call stopped him for a second(just wanted to mess with him), but that was it. He had other things on his mind. Definitely nice to see!!


----------



## bbuck820

On way into stand walked by 2 bucks bedded 10 ft apart from 1 was shooter .... Medina county


----------



## ohiobucks

Just had 2 small bucks size each other up about 60 yards away. Never locked up, but did circles around each other with ears pinned back. Knox Co.


----------



## bporter

Saw four does last night at 6:30 or so in bethel (Clermont county) other than that, was a slow evening. Going out in the am then all day Sunday. Next weekend I hope is the sweet spot, 4 straight all day sits, as long as weather permits that is


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Quiet here in summit county. Hunting a 40 acre lot with a nice swamp and decent hardwoods. Not in my No.1 spot but I didn't have time to clear the deadfall this summer to make it a quiet trip so the backup spot will have to do.


----------



## zjung

BigBuckBeast said:


> Quiet here in summit county. Hunting a 40 acre lot with a nice swamp and decent hardwoods. Not in my No.1 spot but I didn't have time to clear the deadfall this summer to make it a quiet trip so the backup spot will have to do.


Where at in summit? I hunt a 9 acre set of woods right off route 8


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Hudson. Just a couple of miles east of route 8. It's nice as there's plenty of undeveloped land all around my spot and a lot of water but not the best food crop. Some acorns but this year's crop wasn't very good.


----------



## lutzweiser

5 scrapes on my walk back in. But no sittings in Columbiana County yet


----------



## Hower08

Small 6 point walked right under me 10 minutes after i set up. Then squared up with a spike never touched each other though


----------



## Outback Man

Well my hunting got interrupted after this mornings sit. I ended up driving up 71 from Lebanon to Ashland and then back to Columbus from Ashland between about 12pm-6pm. Didn't see any deer on the way up. Saw several road kills, but I wouldn't classify it as a higher number than normal. On the way back though starting at around 5:30pm there were deer everywhere. Most looked like does, and I couldn't tell if any weren't. Back out in the morning...hopefully have a good wind.


----------



## lutzweiser

3 sits this year in my #1 stand and ZERO sittings. This corn still being up is killing me. Think I'm staying out until all the corn is down. I know they are there, I'm finding scrapes all along the corn field edges.


----------



## jimmyfunk60

2 bucks tonight 120" 8 and 130"9 wanted to shoot 9 they were all around me for 1:45 min as close as 40 yards but no shot I grunted rattled bleated and snort wheezed and they paid no attention what so ever.


----------



## z7master167

Had this one at 100 yds on the way to my stand at 2:45 this afternoon, was with 4 does


----------



## hdrking2003

Great evening sit, but nothing in the back of the truck. Bout 6pm is when the good stuff really started, even tho I had movement from about 3:30 on. Had a couple youngins grunting up a storm while they chased 4-5 younger does all over the woods, noses down the whole time. Then right about 6:20 I heard some big time stomping coming from in front of me, and then I spotted a big shooter 9 headed straight towards me. Unfortunately he stopped at about 40-45 yards, and of course not in a spot I could shoot, then he turned the other way and headed towards the corn. I think he just got on the trail of the does cause he was calm and didn't seem to have a care in the world. Can't wait to get back in the woods in the morning! Will be a different farm but I hope to have similar results.


----------



## Hower08

Big 6 chased a doe behind me 20 minutes before dark. Was on her pretty hard


----------



## Bow pro

I sat from 1145 to dark. Seen deer from the time I was climbing my tree to dark. I seen 19 deer and 16 of them were yearlings without there mothers. Seen one mature doe and she had a busted leg. One 2.5 buck bumping does.


----------



## LJOHNS

Saw small buck pushing a doe this morning and trying to mount her. Saw three different bucks this afternoon. One was decent 8 - had him broadside at 15 yards rubbing a tree. He was grunting as he walked away. Had a doe run by like she was being chased but nothing came behind her. Things are starting to pick up! Back out tomorrow afternoon then I am tied up this week until Friday. Harrison County.


----------



## Timmypo1

Sat all day yesterday and today in Jackson county. Saw About 20 deer, but no rut action. They were all just thinking about food.


----------



## Tony Fetters

I'm coming out to vinton county November 8th. Does anyone think I'm goin to be late or just on time?


----------



## hdrking2003

Tony Fetters said:


> I'm coming out to vinton county November 8th. Does anyone think I'm goin to be late or just on time?


Should be great timing. Things are just now picking up with the young deer. Temp will be in the 70's next week but will be dropping back down to the 50's around the time you will be getting in.


----------



## Tony Fetters

That's what I'm hoping for. Just don't want to get there and the bucks be locked down and not on the move


----------



## Hower08

Tony the best days in ohio seem to be oct 31 -nov 5 or6 and the real big boys seem to be on thekr feet the most nov 9-11 or 13. If you look back through peoples reports and storys you will see this pattern start to show its self


----------



## bigdavemc08

Finally hitting the woods tomorrow morning.. Can anyone recommend a time to be in the stand in the morning? I've never hunted this early..coming from Georgia so I always hunted a later rut. I was thinking around 6:30-6:40 since tomorrow's sunrise is like 7:55. Let me know some thoughts if you can. Thanks!


----------



## Jackson87

I hunted Warren county tonight.Was on a ridge between 2 thickets.Sat for 4 hours and only seen one button buck.That hurt.


----------



## LPPLAYER59

Right on time. 8th -13th year in/year out.


----------



## JBurke

Well how does everyone think next week is going to be?


----------



## hdrking2003

bigdavemc08 said:


> Finally hitting the woods tomorrow morning.. Can anyone recommend a time to be in the stand in the morning? I've never hunted this early..coming from Georgia so I always hunted a later rut. I was thinking around 6:30-6:40 since tomorrow's sunrise is like 7:55. Let me know some thoughts if you can. Thanks!


The sky starts to lighten up about 7 so you should be good.


----------



## bigdavemc08

Aight thank you! I'm excited! Things seem to be pickin up some from what everyone is saying.


----------



## H20fwler

Bucks are moving, saw all kinds of deer bunched up out in fields on the way to work tonight.
A few real nice ones have been taken in my area this week, they are showing during the day pretty good now.


----------



## hdrking2003

JBurke said:


> Well how does everyone think next week is going to be?


Warm. Gonna be around 70 all week. I rescheduled my vacation at the last second to the week of the 9th. I know the rut happens regardless of the temps, I just prefer hunting when its in the 50's. Just seems to me like there's more daytime movement.


----------



## lutzweiser

I was off this week. Go back for a week then off for another week. Go back for 2 days then off the rest of the month. Hopefully the corn is coming off next week while its warm


----------



## JBurke

hdrking2003 said:


> Warm. Gonna be around 70 all week. I rescheduled my vacation at the last second to the week of the 9th. I know the rut happens regardless of the temps, I just prefer hunting when its in the 50's. Just seems to me like there's more daytime movement.


Yea I scheduled my vacation for the first week and I wish I would have waited till the second week now but I guess we will just have to see what happens. I am afraid the 70 degree weather is gonna keep them in the bed during the day


----------



## dihardhunter

Only got out twice this week, both times on Central OH public land. Monday arrowed a big doe up in a honeysuckle thicket. Was hunting a scrape line, but welcomed the sight of venison offering a broadside 27 yard shot. Last night, hiked in to a cut corn field with my bow, stand, and decoy...loaded down but was rewarded with a great hunt just didn't see any bucks of quality. Had bucks and does in orbit from 5:30 onwards. Bucks definitely nudging does, but more interested in bullying each other with 5 or 6 rounds of sparring throughout the evening and just about every vocalization in the book. Snort wheeze, grunts, bleats, etc. Won't be out again until Monday, but looking forward to next week temperatures be darned. I killed my last big public land buck in 2013 at 9:00 AM on a day that reached 78 degrees - November 6th that year.


----------



## WhitetailWriter

Similar report as the others. Saw four small bucks during an all day sit. Three were chasing or dogging does, but the ladies didn't seem terribly interested. Definitely wasn't on fire.


----------



## bowfreak8

Slow morning so far. I've seen 0


----------



## bigdavemc08

4 bucks so far..all walking with noses down.. 2 shooters but out of range.


----------



## RH1

1small buck at first light.
That's it so far


----------



## Liveblue23

3 does and 1 young buck here in Adam's


----------



## ohiohunter02

Dead so far here in Columbiana cnty.


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> 1small buck at first light.
> That's it so far


Same here. SE Knox county.


----------



## Tiggie_00

5 doe and 2 small bucks early. Its been quiet no sign of chasing. Big boys seem to be moving evening and at night. Its not on in southern ohio


----------



## Outback Man

Nothing but ***** and squirrels so far.-Warren County


----------



## Mikemuoh

Slow in Huron county this morning


----------



## ohiobucks

Bumped one on the way in, then a spiker right at first light, nada since. Knox Co.


----------



## Mao

9 deer fed through so far this morning. None with antlers. None pushing them. Coshocton County.


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

Family day today for Halloween with my wife and 2 kids. Although I am very passionate about hunting and I love Halloween weekend to hunt, I'll be missing it for a few years! However, headed out tonight for my cabin and property n Fairfield county for an all day sit tomorrow and then work for a week and I'm off the 7-10! Back to work for 3 days and back n the woods Friday night the 13-15! Hoping to get it done. I just switched jobs and I now teach 4th grade at a much better school so I don't have any sick days or personal days yet. However I do get 2 so I'm using them on the 9-10! Hope it aye off! Good pluck everyone. It's getting to be that time!


----------



## Tim/OH

Rattled in a real aggressive 6pt about an hr ago, everytime I snort wheeze at him he would come running back in.....I did this for about 15 min lol....he even made 2 rubs which was cool to see.

Nothing else besides that.



Tim


----------



## CStang

2 does at first light in Huron County... 0 since. Good night movement the last three nights. Had a buck push a doe right by my stand last night. Was still legal shooting but to dark in the woods to see how big he was or set up a good shot when he stopped. Mike where are you at in Huron County? I'm just south of Monroeville.


----------



## jwolfe78

Jt barrett shoulda stayed in lastnight.


----------



## Winter88

One doe so far about 80yards out medina county but I did get some good pics of a new guy


----------



## Winter88




----------



## PIMO

Geauga county first light


----------



## hdrking2003

jwolfe78 said:


> Jt barrett shoulda stayed in lastnight.


Hope that chit doesn't lead to a suspension!! We just got the O rollin again!


----------



## double drop

PIMO said:


> Geauga county first light
> View attachment 3142633


What body of water is that? Grew up largemouth fishing all over this county. My brother is out right now and only seen 2 doe and a fawn


----------



## bowfreak8

Just had 2 small bucks come cruising by.


----------



## jwolfe78

hdrking2003 said:


> Hope that chit doesn't lead to a suspension!! We just got the O rollin again!


2weeks


----------



## Orvisman73

jwolfe78 said:


> 2weeks


Looks like just one game now since it was a misdemeanor.


----------



## jwolfe78

Hopefully!


----------



## hdrking2003

Orvisman73 said:


> Looks like just one game now since it was a misdemeanor.


Lucky SOB. Better get his chit straight before Sparty and that team up north!


----------



## Orvisman73

Quote: "Sources say Cardale attempted to toss JT's keys to Zeke after the incident-but alas they were overthrown." :-(


----------



## flinginairos

It's heating up. Seen several up and cruising in Meigs county. Passed this buck yesterday after had made a scrape at 12 yards








My dad had our #1 target buck follow a doe and had him at 30 yards but couldn't get a clean shot.


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR

slow morning in greene county. saw ***** and coyotes only. my buddy was on other side of farm and saw 0 also.


----------



## Jackson87

Slow in Hamilton county this morning.Had a young buck and a doe come by at 7.Going different directions.Nothing for the next 4 hours.


----------



## jhauser

double drop said:


> What part? Brother saw 7 does, a 2yo 8 pt and a 3 yo 8 pt tonight. Also saw a coyote. Really had no good shots and was not gonna shoot the bucks anyway


 Snyder road. Uncle shot one last night


----------



## z7master167

I saw 7 does this mornimg no bucks, dad seen a decent 8 point cruisin


----------



## Outback Man

Damn that was awesome. At 9am two does came out and browsed in front of me for about half an hour then bedded down at 9:30 about 50-60 yds in front of me. About an hour later they both jump up, get fidgety, and trot off. I grab my bow and start looking and quickly see a yote coming thru that area. He follows them and only offers a spit second 60 yd shot that there was no chance of making. I mouth called and then pulled out the yote calls but he had no interest. 

I waited another hour and decided to call it quits for the morning. Climbing down from my treestand and halfway down I see the yote that ran off the bedded does an hour ago is back. He's running around about 50-60 yds away sniffing for where the does were bedded down. I climbed the rest of the way down, untied my bow from the bow rope, nocked an arrow, and hooked up my release. The yote was going away from me so I started mouth calling and sure as **** he turned around and came right towards me. I was standing there in the wide open a couple of yards to the side of my tree so I went ahead and drew and was holding about where I expected him to hit an opening. He popped out at 30 yds and immediately stopped directly facing me. I knew he had me outlined but no idea what I was and I already had my pin dead center on his chest so I let the arrow go and he took off. I could tell He was hit from the way he ran off. Once he disappeared I got my arrow and saw the hair and fluid on it. Real quietly and slowly I tracked him about 50 yds but he went into some super thick stuff that is a major deer travel corridor and bedding area and retrieving him isn't worth blowing that spot out. Guess he won't be chasing does anymore. Hopefully this evening pics up from a deer activity standpoint.-Warren County


----------



## belcikmj

2 does, a turkey, and a coyote in warren county this morning. Back at it tonight.


----------



## WEEGEE

2 DOES @9:30 walked right under stand......no bucks following them....thought i smelled bacon-n-eggs...went home @11am.
Hardin co. wind blew every direction this morning....every 2 mins. it changed


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Saw 7 does no bucks..... Two does at first light fed for about 1 hour then at 10:00 had a group of 5 walk threw about 30 yards just feeding.... Monroe County


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

My wind was switching from SW to NW all morning....


----------



## Bjsaleen

Small 6 walked by about 8:50 this morning... That's about it


----------



## CattleGuy

Columbiana Co 1 small buck (forkhorn) at daybreak that was it


----------



## lutzweiser

I hope the trick or treaters get a few of the 100 or so deer living inside Lake Tomahawk moving tonight. No hunting inside the lake community but I have a few stands all around it.


----------



## jeff25

My brother in law killed a small 8 pt this morning, said he was chasing does like crazy.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Seems it's still early. My timing maybe perfect....I will be in the tree thursday morning for up to two weeks.


----------



## bmwlife1976

Slow day here is highland county. After sitting for days and not seeing any rutting activity, I decided to take a drive around and found this three legged doe standing near the rd. With a buck just behind her. Here's something we don't see everyday.


----------



## Meister

They were on their feet in stark co today.


----------



## Ohioram

Coshocton county here, bout to go out.


----------



## bigdavemc08

Saw 5 bucks this morning in coshocton county.. Near tunnel hill. Every one of em had their nose to the ground.. 2 shooters but not in range. 

Good luck to ya!


----------



## hdrking2003

bigdavemc08 said:


> Saw 5 bucks this morning in coshocton county.. Near tunnel hill. Every one of em had their nose to the ground.. 2 shooters but not in range.
> 
> Good luck to ya!


I'm not far from Tunnel Hill, I'm just inside Knox county tho, and I had the exact opposite morning. One dink buck at daybreak and that was it. Back in stand now, hoping for better results.


----------



## Tiggie_00

My favorite time is the last 2 weeks of November. Seems like the best time for 150+ mature bucks to show in daylight.


----------



## foxcat

Morning sit in Fairfield county. 2 does and a 1.5yr buck, just leisurely feeding like it was summer.


----------



## vtbowhntr

Tiggie_00 said:


> My favorite time is the last 2 weeks of November. Seems like the best time for 150+ mature bucks to show in daylight.


I truly believe this statement. I always see my best bucks in Ohio the 3rd week when there are fewer does in heat. To me it seems the older 4yr old and older bucks cruise more during that time than before does start coming into heat. I do not see as many bucks but I see more older and bigger bucks. Plus the crowd has all gone home.


----------



## bigdavemc08

Good luck to ya..ill be back at it tomorrow!


----------



## Eddieb333

Just had 3 does and a 3 y/o 120 cruising by. Wasn't hounding, bumping them along. Update the rest of the evening. Knox County.


----------



## mfoltz

Came back from lunch 150 class 9 and 2 small bucks on a doe in are little woods


----------



## PIMO

Please post which County so the people using Tapatalk know where you are located.


----------



## Mark Ramela

So some of you know that I haven't hunted at all this season because of working like a dog. Today was my first day in a deer stand. I found a really great stand location where I hunt in Ohio last season during the late season. There was much sign there last season, big rubs, many, many scrapes. So I set a stand in a hemlock tree overlooking a trail that basically skirts the top of a cliff. 

Here is the stand view.










I get in my stand and situated at 7:00 am after a 2 mile hike from the truck. The wind is very light from north, perfect. I pull out the Extinguisher grunt tube and make two doe grunts. Thirty seconds later, I hear a deer grunt from the flat on the other side of the hemlocks in the left of the picture. I wait a couple minutes and grunt twice more. I hear two more grunts, but this time, much closer. I have bow in hand. I hear a deer walking on the backside of the hemlock tree and then I can see it's body. I can't tell what it is just yet. It stops for a minute then comes out from behind the hemlock tree. Oh my, what a rack he has! He puts his nose right onto to my James Valley Full Draw Doe in Heat gel laden scent pad and does a lip curl. He's 24 yards and broadside at this point. He turns his head and looks back the way he came from. I come to full draw, pick my spot behind his shoulder and release. Smack! Right behind the front shoulder. He wheel and runs back behind the tree and cuts across the flat. I lose sight of him however I'm sure I hear him crash. I compose myself after what just happened, text my hunting partner then pray the rosary. I gave him and hour. 

At the spot where I hit him, I find no arrow nor blood. I can clearly see the path he ran from the freshly kicked up leaves. At 20 yards I find the first three spots of blood. At 30 yards, the ground is painted red. I walk up a small rise and there he is, 10 yards away. He went 40 yards.



















He's a 10 point with a kicker, so technically an 11 point. He looks to have an 18 inch spread and the mass, well it's just incredible. His brow tines are large and his main beams are palmated to a degree on both sides. The G2's and G3's are 8-9 inches, the G4's smaller. He's a good 140 inches and may push 150 with the mass measurement. And he weighs in excess of 225 lbs.





























I can't be any happier that I am today.


----------



## jemcmichael

Holy cow! Heck of a buck. Congrats!


----------



## trickytross

Congrats bud!!


----------



## ohiobucks

Several new scrapes seen on the way in, with this one only 20 yards away. Knox Co.


----------



## Jackson87

First day......Nice buck!Congrats


----------



## bowfreak8

Dang nice buck!!


----------



## BigBuckBeast

2 New scrapes on my trail to the blind with the closest one only 40 yards away. Nothing happening now in summit county and the woman is making me come home early for trick or treat so today's about over for me....good luck everyone....


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Back in the woods and on the forms seems things are heating up a bit. In my climber in Pike county . Wind is making my #1 spot a bad option


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Mark Ramela said:


> So some of you know that I haven't hunted at all this season because of working like a dog. Today was my first day in a deer stand. I found a really great stand location where I hunt in Ohio last season during the late season. There was much sign there last season, big rubs, many, many scrapes. So I set a stand in a hemlock tree overlooking a trail that basically skirts the top of a cliff.
> 
> Here is the stand view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get in my stand and situated at 7:00 am after a 2 mile hike from the truck. The wind is very light from north, perfect. I pull out the Extinguisher grunt tube and make two doe grunts. Thirty seconds later, I hear a deer grunt from the flat on the other side of the hemlocks in the left of the picture. I wait a couple minutes and grunt twice more. I hear two more grunts, but this time, much closer. I have bow in hand. I hear a deer walking on the backside of the hemlock tree and then I can see it's body. I can't tell what it is just yet. It stops for a minute then comes out from behind the hemlock tree. Oh my, what a rack he has! He puts his nose right onto to my James Valley Full Draw Doe in Heat gel laden scent pad and does a lip curl. He's 24 yards and broadside at this point. He turns his head and looks back the way he came from. I come to full draw, pick my spot behind his shoulder and release. Smack! Right behind the front shoulder. He wheel and runs back behind the tree and cuts across the flat. I lose sight of him however I'm sure I hear him crash. I compose myself after what just happened, text my hunting partner then pray the rosary. I gave him and hour.
> 
> At the spot where I hit him, I find no arrow nor blood. I can clearly see the path he ran from the freshly kicked up leaves. At 20 yards I find the first three spots of blood. At 30 yards, the ground is painted red. I walk up a small rise and there he is, 10 yards away. He went 40 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a 10 point with a kicker, so technically an 11 point. He looks to have an 18 inch spread and the mass, well it's just incredible. His brow tines are large and his main beams are palmated to a degree on both sides. The G2's and G3's are 8-9 inches, the G4's smaller. He's a good 140 inches and may push 150 with the mass measurement. And he weighs in excess of 225 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't be any happier that I am today.


Great job!!!! That's a boot to haul him out.


----------



## fmf979

I didnt get out today but will tomorrow afternoon. My buddy has been at it all day he reports 2 deer so far a 130+ shooter at 11am and a 120 cruising at 130. He thinks they are seeking?


----------



## Mikemuoh

I hunt a farm in the wakeman area, right on the Erie Huron county line. I also hunt a farm in Seneca county right off 224.


----------



## Mao

Congrats Mark! Heck of a buck!


----------



## Tiggie_00

I got in at 4:30 and deer were running everywhere. I need a deer costume. Lol


----------



## 00farmcummins

In the stand now didn't see much this morning a small buck was it. Just had a 115 120" come out into the field and browse around for 15 min and then head back in without a care in the world.


----------



## tim1676

Had a 135-140" 10 pt come through at 9:10. I had a buck decoy out, but he was interested in that. I grunted and he saw the decoy, but he never came in to it. He just fed in the field and moved through....kinda curious


----------



## lutzweiser

Big body 4 point just came by pushing 2 doe and grunting. Trick or treat just started st the lake and deer are moving. Columbiana County


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Seen a younger four pointer and 7 does so far


----------



## lutzweiser

5 more doe came in at last light. Nothing following them


----------



## Regohio

Scrapes and Rubs all around me in Highland County. It is getting close!


----------



## jimmyfunk60

2 year old 7 or 8point ran a doe in before first light this am was grunting up a storm chased her around stand three times and then he left headed for swamp.. Tonight we saw a small fork and one single doe.. Back at it tomorrow..


----------



## Mikemuoh

Saw about 10 deer total, bunch of doe, fawns and small bucks, no big boys and no rut activity. Seneca county


----------



## Outback Man

Great night...lots of deer activity but no real rut activity. I was in q tree line that joins the main woods right off the main bedding area with a standing cornfield in front of me and a cut cornfield behind me. 










Saw a decent buck early but he moved thru quickly and I couldn't tell what he was. Had a group of three does eating corn 30yds in front of me for a half hour. Then had two does followed by a single doe behind me in the field. 

At 6:30 I thought some of the corn stalk tops looked weird about 100 yds out. Started glassing and realized it was horns. Watched a little longer and realized it's the big boy I'm after. Grunting did nothing but some snort wheezes really seemed to aggravate him. He started thrashing some corn but wouldn't cross the field and was about 100 yds away. I've not had any daytime activity of him and only cam pics at either 6am or 12am. Good news is I've got a stand and a tree I've had a stand in before close to where he came out. Back at it tomorrow.-Warren County


----------



## ohiobucks

Nada in Knox County this afternoon...Charlie Alsheimer can kiss my foot.


----------



## z7master167

Got in the stand at 2:00 and sat til dark, didnt see nor hear a deer, that was a long boring sit. Did have a new buck show up on cam last night at 11 looks to be a 130ish 9 pt


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Mark Ramela said:


> So some of you know that I haven't hunted at all this season because of working like a dog. Today was my first day in a deer stand. I found a really great stand location where I hunt in Ohio last season during the late season. There was much sign there last season, big rubs, many, many scrapes. So I set a stand in a hemlock tree overlooking a trail that basically skirts the top of a cliff.
> 
> Here is the stand view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get in my stand and situated at 7:00 am after a 2 mile hike from the truck. The wind is very light from north, perfect. I pull out the Extinguisher grunt tube and make two doe grunts. Thirty seconds later, I hear a deer grunt from the flat on the other side of the hemlocks in the left of the picture. I wait a couple minutes and grunt twice more. I hear two more grunts, but this time, much closer. I have bow in hand. I hear a deer walking on the backside of the hemlock tree and then I can see it's body. I can't tell what it is just yet. It stops for a minute then comes out from behind the hemlock tree. Oh my, what a rack he has! He puts his nose right onto to my James Valley Full Draw Doe in Heat gel laden scent pad and does a lip curl. He's 24 yards and broadside at this point. He turns his head and looks back the way he came from. I come to full draw, pick my spot behind his shoulder and release. Smack! Right behind the front shoulder. He wheel and runs back behind the tree and cuts across the flat. I lose sight of him however I'm sure I hear him crash. I compose myself after what just happened, text my hunting partner then pray the rosary. I gave him and hour.
> 
> At the spot where I hit him, I find no arrow nor blood. I can clearly see the path he ran from the freshly kicked up leaves. At 20 yards I find the first three spots of blood. At 30 yards, the ground is painted red. I walk up a small rise and there he is, 10 yards away. He went 40 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a 10 point with a kicker, so technically an 11 point. He looks to have an 18 inch spread and the mass, well it's just incredible. His brow tines are large and his main beams are palmated to a degree on both sides. The G2's and G3's are 8-9 inches, the G4's smaller. He's a good 140 inches and may push 150 with the mass measurement. And he weighs in excess of 225 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't be any happier that I am today.


Congratulations on a nice buck harvest.


----------



## jeff25

Will be back at it tomorrow morning. I am tired of these south winds, I really need a north wind to hunt the stand I want to ,but doesn't like it's gonna happen till next Saturday.


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Jumped 2 does going in tonight and got skunked while in a tree... Still very slow in Monroe County....go try again tomorrow


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Nada in Knox County this afternoon...Charlie Alsheimer can kiss my foot.


Truth!!! Pretty sure I've said something similar many times already this year. Might have used a different body part tho.


----------



## H20fwler

Saw a really nice heavy ten point laying out in corn stubble with a doe on the way to work tonight.


----------



## 00farmcummins

Seen alot of movement tonight and some pre rut. Had my biggest 10pt on the ground I hunt come in and bust up a group of 4 does after he made a touched up a scrape.


----------



## TB10

Had 16 doe/fawns out in the corn stubble tonight with only one young 6 point with his nose to the ground. Hunting in Crawford county.


----------



## meyerske

Saw 3 bucks bumping does last night. Nothing big. Lots of scraping. Adams County.


----------



## Lorijamie23

Dead in Hardin for us. We saw more bumping by Small bucks 2 weeks ago than now.


----------



## helix33

Mark Ramela said:


> So some of you know that I haven't hunted at all this season because of working like a dog. Today was my first day in a deer stand. I found a really great stand location where I hunt in Ohio last season during the late season. There was much sign there last season, big rubs, many, many scrapes. So I set a stand in a hemlock tree overlooking a trail that basically skirts the top of a cliff.
> 
> Here is the stand view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get in my stand and situated at 7:00 am after a 2 mile hike from the truck. The wind is very light from north, perfect. I pull out the Extinguisher grunt tube and make two doe grunts. Thirty seconds later, I hear a deer grunt from the flat on the other side of the hemlocks in the left of the picture. I wait a couple minutes and grunt twice more. I hear two more grunts, but this time, much closer. I have bow in hand. I hear a deer walking on the backside of the hemlock tree and then I can see it's body. I can't tell what it is just yet. It stops for a minute then comes out from behind the hemlock tree. Oh my, what a rack he has! He puts his nose right onto to my James Valley Full Draw Doe in Heat gel laden scent pad and does a lip curl. He's 24 yards and broadside at this point. He turns his head and looks back the way he came from. I come to full draw, pick my spot behind his shoulder and release. Smack! Right behind the front shoulder. He wheel and runs back behind the tree and cuts across the flat. I lose sight of him however I'm sure I hear him crash. I compose myself after what just happened, text my hunting partner then pray the rosary. I gave him and hour.
> 
> At the spot where I hit him, I find no arrow nor blood. I can clearly see the path he ran from the freshly kicked up leaves. At 20 yards I find the first three spots of blood. At 30 yards, the ground is painted red. I walk up a small rise and there he is, 10 yards away. He went 40 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a 10 point with a kicker, so technically an 11 point. He looks to have an 18 inch spread and the mass, well it's just incredible. His brow tines are large and his main beams are palmated to a degree on both sides. The G2's and G3's are 8-9 inches, the G4's smaller. He's a good 140 inches and may push 150 with the mass measurement. And he weighs in excess of 225 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't be any happier that I am today.


Congratulations, nice buck.


----------



## Tanner B

Lone 5 point just at daylight yesterday morning, could only hunt til 4:00 and saw nothing, several rubs and few scrapes, still getting pics of bucks feeding with does, I'm off work from the 7th thru 15th, hope the heavy chasing happens during my time off, eastern Muskingum/western Guernsey county.


----------



## jeff25

Nothing yet thus far. Saw 5-6 does in the field by the driveway when I pulled in at 5


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Slow morning in licking county. Haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## bbuck820

Slow in medina county 1 chipmunk and 2 squirrel on the bright side one of the squirrels were a shooter....


----------



## 70641

My brother and I hunted yesterday and in the morning we didn't see one deer so at mid day I decided to pull the chips on my trail cams to see what the movement was and the I goth 2 different bucks hitting a scrape during daylight hours. 7 doe on me top feeder and some bucks on my food plot and bottom feeder but it was dated 10/31/15 and all after midnight. Last night we went back out and there was a buck chasing a doe around 3:40 in the afternoon....The hot weather for this week were just going to hunt in the mornings and afternoon..


----------



## 70641

Here is the one with the 7 doe on my top feeder still grouped up...


----------



## medicsnoke

Dead this morning. This warm weather crap can go away!

I got pics of a button buck on his momma and another buddy got a big mature buck breeding a mature doe. I'm not saying it's peak rut or lock down but some does are ready.


----------



## rustydog32

Your post is worthless without a location Ohio is a big state!


----------



## 70641

rustydog32 said:


> Your post is worthless without a location Ohio is a big state!


All my post from "shippychippy" is from Tusc. County Ohio which is NE Ohio...


----------



## jwolfe78

Whaaaa


----------



## Burgmane

First time on the thread this year...work/plans changed and got in the way and I had to plan my Ohio trip late this season. Killed my 2014 buck on Nov 12 last year, but my hunt won't start until Dec 3 this season. I know I'll be dealing with gun hunters that weekend as well...do I have any hope??? Do yall think there will be any rutting activity that late in the season? I stay in Oxford but hunt in Preble County...southwest OH.


----------



## Outback Man

Three bucks, two does, and a yote so far. Bucks were all solo and does together. First two bucks were right after sunrise and were walking the downwind edge of the woods across from me. The second one was a nice shooter. Absolutely no activity in or out of the main bedding area I'm just off of which is weird.-Warren County


----------



## bbuck820

Just had small 8 come by then worked scrape medina county


----------



## dspell20

medicsnoke said:


> Dead this morning. This warm weather crap can go away!
> 
> I got pics of a button buck on his momma and another buddy got a big mature buck breeding a mature doe. I'm not saying it's peak rut or lock down but some does are ready.


I've sen three mature buck locked with does over the past three days.


----------



## sdavis

Nothing in hocking seems to be moving much been here since Friday and have only seen a spike.


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Just because he mounted her doesn't mean she's ready....seen it a hudred times....no rutting activitie in Monroe County this morning


----------



## arrowslinger148

No scrapes no rubs. Just seen 2 small bucks grazing hill side together. I'm in vinton county


----------



## CAS_HNTR

sdavis said:


> Nothing in hocking seems to be moving much been here since Friday and have only seen a spike.


Dead for me too.......should be better right now!


----------



## 70641

I can't believe this coming week the temps are going to be in the upper 60's and 70's for Nov. The mornings are going to be in the 40's so hopefully there will be some movement in the mornings. The following week it's a little better but not much 30's in the morning then in the 50's...


----------



## Regohio

Awesome…We finally get to the right week…then the weather has to heat up!!! Grrrrrrrr


----------



## medicsnoke

HOYT_MUZZY58 said:


> Just because he mounted her doesn't mean she's ready....seen it a hudred times....no rutting activitie in Monroe County this morning


This was just one of many pictures in a series.....sure looks like he is breeding her


----------



## bgriff008

Oct 31 saw a buck chase two does thru the field in the morning. Nothing that evening and only a small button Nov 1 morning today. Seems slow for so close to the rut. Had more action two weeks ago. Well I have all week in the woods. Hopefully things pick up.


----------



## bmwlife1976

bgriff008 said:


> Oct 31 saw a buck chase two does thru the field in the morning. Nothing that evening and only a small button Nov 1 morning today. Seems slow for so close to the rut. Had more action two weeks ago. Well I have all week in the woods. Hopefully things pick up.


I agree. I seen more action two weeks ago myself than i did all week and weekend. I was certain that this weekend was gonna be great and it was a flop.


----------



## CarpCommander

Totally dead in Champaign county today. First time I've been skunked this year-zero deer seen. 

I'm already tagged out on bone-whacked a low 140's ten point the morning of 10/25. Now I'm trying to get a doe or two before heading outta state on Tuesday.


----------



## richstang75

Its on fire in Paulding Co. Last night took a drive and seen several bucks chasing then this morning rattled in a 6 pointer. Got home awhile ago and watched a big 8 bedded with a doe in wide open field 300 yards behind my house. Heading back out shortly and sitting til dark.


----------



## WEEGEE

nada....got down...walked over to look at a rub....you guessed it ,two does walk right under my stand...no bucks in tow!
hardin co.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Time change in stand by 615am and 330pm evening


----------



## z7master167

Missed this guy this am he was just cruisin thru, shot underneath him and he ran down the hill to get his pic taken lol. Seen 2 does and a button buck at 815 they stayed till 915 no bucks around


----------



## medicsnoke

CarpCommander said:


> Totally dead in Champaign county today. First time I've been skunked this year-zero deer seen.
> 
> I'm already tagged out on bone-whacked a low 140's ten point the morning of 10/25. Now I'm trying to get a doe or two before heading outta state on Tuesday.


Same in Fairfield.....dead as a hammer....got blanked in one of my best funnels


----------



## KimberTac1911

No deer last night or this morning. Delaware/union county


----------



## tinbeater

Saw a decent 8 at 10:30 and a small 6 at 1:15. Seem to be moving mid day here in Clermont Co. on the Ohio river.


----------



## Tim/OH

A mature doe came in with her 2 fawns....mom is in the freezer now, I didn't get a chance to rattle or anything this happen around 8am.




Tim


----------



## ohiobucks

In the stand in Knox County, calander says go hunting, temperature says go golfing...


----------



## CarpCommander

medicsnoke said:


> Same in Fairfield.....dead as a hammer....got blanked in one of my best funnels


Not much daytime action on cam these past few days....maybe they'll move tonight.


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

2 bucks this morning in Fairfield county. Watched one put on a show rubbing and raking but nothing big. Deer n fields at 12 so switched up stands and hoping this all day sit works out for me!


----------



## ohiobucks

Fork horn just walked by, seemed intent on following that trail. Knox co.


----------



## ohiobucks

Nice 8pt buck about 150 yards behind me, rubbing and scraping. Not a shooter though...


----------



## Lammas

Carroll County is sloooooow in the day time. I'm getting a ton of bucks on film but nothing in the day. Friday and Saturday afternoon I saw the same year and a half old fork at about 5 PM and aside from does, that's all I saw all weekend.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Congrats Tim. Got in the stand late this afternoon, dang time change got me watching football. Nothing moving this morning so hopefully they're on their feet tonight.


----------



## TB10

A small buck just ran a doe and her two fawns by my stand. Crawford County


----------



## Orvisman73

Rattled in this guy for my wife this morning. Her first deer! Hit the deer a little forward but got the heart, could not be more proud of her. 
Rattled at 7:05am and 7:20, This guy ran 200 yards across an open field and made a scrape in front of us. She let the arrow fly at 7:27. Deer went about 100 yards after the shot.

The butcher in Waynesville was loaded with monster bucks shot this weekend.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Congratulations to your wife!


----------



## jemcmichael

Shot this guy last night at 5:15 in Portage. He was running and I stopped him at 25 yards. Not sure why he was running, but think he must have been bumped by someone. My dad grunted in a buck in Holmes tonight and is waiting to recover.


----------



## Tim/OH

OhioHoytHunter said:


> Congrats Tim. Got in the stand late this afternoon, dang time change got me watching football. Nothing moving this morning so hopefully they're on their feet tonight.


Thanks man.....are seeing anything right now.


Tim


----------



## Regohio

Orvisman73 said:


> Rattled in this guy for my wife this morning. Her first deer! Hit the deer a little forward but got the heart, could not be more proud of her.
> Rattled at 7:05am and 7:20, This guy ran 200 yards across an open field and made a scrape in front of us. She let the arrow fly at 7:27. Deer went about 100 yards after the shot.
> 
> The butcher in Waynesville was loaded with monster bucks shot this weekend.


Is that Davidsons Meat Locker…Always a few nice bucks there! Way to Go!


----------



## Orvisman73

Regohio said:


> Is that Davidsons Meat Locker…Always a few nice bucks there! Way to Go!


Yea, the cooler was full of 150's-160's...the owner said it must have been a killer weekend. Saw the biggest buck of my life there 2 years ago. It was easily a 200''+ deer, but I never heard anything about it.


----------



## bp1992!

I'm in Ross county. Been getting big bucks on camera but haven't seen any.


----------



## bp1992!

Anyone have a guess when rut will be kicking in?


----------



## 00farmcummins

Orvisman73 said:


> Yea, the cooler was full of 150's-160's...the owner said it must have been a killer weekend. Saw the biggest buck of my life there 2 years ago. It was easily a 200''+ deer, but I never heard anything about it.


Nice first buck....not to bust you on the processor just to give you a heads up but I took a 240lb 12pt I killed 2 years ago there early season and never got back straps back out of it. After I got home and realized it I called and they said they were there. I said there is no way they were in there I just went thru all the bags...needless to say I've never been back. Have heard alot of other people say they won't take a deer there either. Just a heads up to always check your meat when you get it back.


----------



## tim1676

Anybody else ever have that same kinda problem with Davidsons.



00farmcummins said:


> Nice first buck....not to bust you on the processor just to give you a heads up but I took a 240lb 12pt I killed 2 years ago there early season and never got back straps back out of it. After I got home and realized it I called and they said they were there. I said there is no way they were in there I just went thru all the bags...needless to say I've never been back. Have heard alot of other people say they won't take a deer there either. Just a heads up to always check your meat when you get it back.


----------



## 00farmcummins

That was the only problem I had and after that I said I was done had a buddy tell them he wanted the roast off the front shoulder and when he got his back he only had 1 they told him they couldn't give him the other one because it was to tore up from the broadhead....he used a 2 blade expanable. Heard alot of other people think they didn't get their full amount of meat back either from the deer they turned in. Not to smash anyone if they work there or something but I will say I'm not going back but they have a good business being the only ones in the area


----------



## Kaman

Always had good luck with davidsons. Been using them for 4 years now and have always got what I asked for.


----------



## Orvisman73

Kaman said:


> Always had good luck with davidsons. Been using them for 4 years now and have always got what I asked for.


Same here, always have had great experiences. 3 years 6 deer. Couple buddies now go there as well and they speak highly of the operation. I actually am always surprised with how much meat I get back...maybe I got your guys' stuff lol.


----------



## tim1676

Well that's something to think about...I'm here in Waynesville and if can't process it myself, that's who I would use


----------



## 00farmcummins

Orvisman73 said:


> Same here, always have had great experiences. 3 years 6 deer. Couple buddies now go there as well and they speak highly of the operation. I actually am always surprised with how much meat I get back...maybe I got your guys' stuff lol.


Maybe haha just not a fan of them but everyone has their prefrences....on the other hand was suprised to see the movement I did tonight with the warmer temps. Didn't see any of the big boys but some good mid size bucks were on the move cruising field and quite a few does.


----------



## Deerslayer3071

I have couple of nice bucks show up on cam. I think my feeding and food plots did a little work on them.


----------



## hdrking2003

Ended up seeing bout 7 does n a 110" 8 point at last light, but that was it. He was dogging the does all over the place. Always fun to watch, but would love to see something mature.


----------



## Outback Man

Blanked this evening. Back at it tomorrow.-Warren County


----------



## tim1676

Had 6 doe in the field tonight no bucks, saw a 135-140 10 pt in same field yesterday morning


----------



## 3dn4jc

Hunted Zanesville area today, saw 9 deer, 2 spikes and 7 does there was no rut activity going on at all you would have thought it was June.

Maybe things will pick up later in the week when it cools off.


----------



## Darrens6601

Had 3 bucks come in all together tonite a four a three and about 130 inch 8 pt . No clean shot at the 8 or i probably would of shot him he was pretty wide .


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

Not as much action as we were hoping for yesterday in Mansfield. Sat the morning from 7:00-11:30 and evening 2:30-end of shooting time. Didn't see anything from shooting time until 9:45. Saw a basket 8 at about 80 yards and then had three does being chased by a 140-150" 10 point. The three does walked under my stand (2 yards away) and went down wind of me and busted me, the buck was at 45 yards broadside but I had a branch covering up his vitals and didn't want to risk the shot only to miss or injure/gut shot, he then headed off with the does. At 10:15 had a basket 7 come in at 8 yards with his nose to the ground. In the evening I had two does come in and feed on acorns 10 yards away for about 40 minutes at 5:30, saw one lone doe at 80 yards, but that was it. Was expecting a lot more action as I had 10 does and 4 young bucks within 30 yards of me feeding last Friday. MY buddy was 300 yards away from me in the woods and he saw two deer all day. Really slow.


----------



## bgriff008

bmwlife1976 said:


> I agree. I seen more action two weeks ago myself than i did all week and weekend. I was certain that this weekend was gonna be great and it was a flop.


I know. I was thinking the same thing. It's been awful.


----------



## Mikemuoh

Small bucks were chasing doe all over standing cornfield in Seneca county tonight. No shooters though. Can't get back out until Saturday, hope it is not too late.


----------



## k&j8

3dn4jc said:


> Hunted Zanesville area today, saw 9 deer, 2 spikes and 7 does there was no rut activity going on at all you would have thought it was June.
> 
> Maybe things will pick up later in the week when it cools off.


I'll be joining you in that area on Wednesday. We stay at Dillon State Park and hunt north of there. Good luck!


----------



## ohiohunter02

My brother tagged out tonight in Columbiana County. Had 3 differnt bucks around him around 5:15 tonight.. was was a out feeding, the other 2 were cruising through.. he shot this guy at 30yds... he went about 100 yds and piled up..


----------



## jjallison

Anybody hunting in Pickaway County? I'll be heading down there on Thursday. It looks like there may be a small front moving through and we could see some relief to the high temps projected for the week.


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

From 445 u til dark the woods were on fire. Little bucks running everywhere, and a decent 130ish 10 point came out. He had good mass but short tines, I grunted at him and he came n all bristled up to 10 yards. It was a great hunt, saw 6-7 different bucks. It's getting close, I'm going to say after this warm front passes, Friday night through whenever is going to be good! 5 days of work and then back hunting Friday-Tuesday evening! Fairfield county


----------



## JBurke

Is anybody having any luck calling?


----------



## Mao

One of my best buddies killed this Muskingum County buck this early evening right on a doe.


----------



## kline4303

Saw 6 or so bucks today and passed a couple of them. Saw a few does as well during the day and then a crap load of deer at last light moving all over but not much rut activity to speak of. 

Sandusky County


----------



## snoodcrusher

Great buck !!!!


----------



## dduff1

Dad shot a 100" 2 year old tonight he was chasing a doe


----------



## Sasamafras

I'm already tagged out, but this guy cruised through on my cell cam this morning at first light.







. First time on this cam, guessing he's cruising.


----------



## jeff25

My buddy killed a 160 tonight. Said he was grunting at a smaller deer and the bigger one responded to it. came in all amped up, made 3 scrapes and a few rubs on his way in.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Seems like there is more fitting activity going on in the northern counties. Hope its on near Somerset tomorrow.


----------



## dspell20

I shot this buck tonight in Carroll County at 3:45. He was cruising the inside field edge looking for does and checking scrapes. I saw another shooter an hour later do the same thing in the bottom of a deep valley 135 yards away good luck this week and don't let the warm weather keep you out of the woods


----------



## chesnut oak

Nice deer dspell 20 !


----------



## double drop

Nice deer for sure dspell


----------



## richstang75

I smacked this decent 8 tonight in Paulding Co. He was cruising a creek bottom and i grunted him to 8 yards and the Obsession fusion 7 and Rage did the rest.


----------



## hdrking2003

Wow, nice bucks you guys!! Way to keep it together when it matters most. It's gonna be a long week at work.....


----------



## chesnut oak

Looks like it's getting good. Hope it's still good from the 6th to the14th..


----------



## dspell20

jeff25 said:


> My buddy killed a 160 tonight. Said he was grunting at a smaller deer and the bigger one responded to it. came in all amped up, made 3 scrapes and a few rubs on his way in.


Tell him congrats. Post pics when you get them


----------



## mosh22

Sat from 2 till dark yesterday. No trails, no scrapes, no rubs, no deer, calling did not do anything.

Got a crazy neighbor pissed we are hunting next to him, he is shooting guns at/near us, when we came out. Got a new kid sitting on top of last years bed area on the next property over where all the deer bed last year, which supposed was a non hunting area...at least last year it was off limits
no food in the woods, and the only field is cut beans. That place is busted. Time to pack up and move out to spot 2.

Crazy neighbor out there.....That aint over yet.


----------



## nomansland

dspell20 said:


> I shot this buck tonight in Carroll County at 3:45. He was cruising the inside field edge looking for does and checking scrapes. I saw another shooter an hour later do the same thing in the bottom of a deep valley 135 yards away good luck this week and don't let the warm weather keep you out of the woods
> View attachment 3152466


That's a beauty. Congrats


----------



## Schneeder

Nice foggy morning this morning in Preble. Hoping for some action.


----------



## lungpuncher1

Schneeder said:


> Nice foggy morning this morning in Preble. Hoping for some action.


Same in Jackson. It's actually kind of cooled down some. Scrapes are still being worked at night it seems.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Orvisman73 said:


> Rattled in this guy for my wife this morning. Her first deer! Hit the deer a little forward but got the heart, could not be more proud of her.
> Rattled at 7:05am and 7:20, This guy ran 200 yards across an open field and made a scrape in front of us. She let the arrow fly at 7:27. Deer went about 100 yards after the shot.
> 
> The butcher in Waynesville was loaded with monster bucks shot this weekend.


Congratulations to your wife.


----------



## irishhacker

Schneeder said:


> Nice foggy morning this morning in Preble. Hoping for some action.


Same here. .nothing yet


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Mao said:


> View attachment 3151826
> 
> One of my best buddies killed this Muskingum County buck this early evening right on a doe.


Nice buck!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

dspell20 said:


> I shot this buck tonight in Carroll County at 3:45. He was cruising the inside field edge looking for does and checking scrapes. I saw another shooter an hour later do the same thing in the bottom of a deep valley 135 yards away good luck this week and don't let the warm weather keep you out of the woods
> View attachment 3152466


Sweet!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

lungpuncher1 said:


> Same in Jackson. It's actually kind of cooled down some. Scrapes are still being worked at night it seems.


Same in Meigs. Very slow.....


----------



## tiffs17

Been in Morgan County since Saturday. No deer seen in stand by 4 of us. Very few acorns and no buck sign. Don't know what's going on.


----------



## Winter88

shot this guy last night he didn't go very far hahaha! Seen 2 does 2 bucks last night a dink and a 130ish I'm glad I missed him not the guy I thought he was they were pushing the does around but nothing to crazy. medina county


----------



## Schneeder

Was regretting wearing an extra layer in this morning as I was sweating on my walk in. Not regretting it now. Feels great out here. Fog is pretty thick but couldn't ask for a better morning right now.


----------



## lungpuncher1

Just had small 8 come by cruising. Seemed to be on a mission


----------



## Outback Man

Crisp cool morning on the downwind side of two converging bedding areas...can't believe how dead it is.-Warren County


----------



## jwolfe78

Rage do the trick?


----------



## trickytross

How's Vinton and Gailia? Torn between heading up Thursday evening and starting the hunt on Friday or saving that vacation day and riding up Friday after work. Either way gonna be up there through the 15th.


----------



## RH1

They are on there feet this morning.
Just had buck number 4 go by. He was doing everything he could to talk a yearling doe into some fun. This buck put on the best display of grunting I have ever witnessed the


----------



## Schneeder

Just had two does move through.


----------



## bmwlife1976

Got a late start to an all day sit today. There was two doe and a big buck in the field and 7:30 he followed behind them when they ran out.


----------



## brwnsfan1

I was out in Harrison this past weekend. Saw nothing while in the stand saw over 50 on evening drive around the back roads laying all over in open fields. I only heard some grunting while in the stand but never showed himself. 


LJOHNS said:


> Saw small buck pushing a doe this morning and trying to mount her. Saw three different bucks this afternoon. One was decent 8 - had him broadside at 15 yards rubbing a tree. He was grunting as he walked away. Had a doe run by like she was being chased but nothing came behind her. Things are starting to pick up! Back out tomorrow afternoon then I am tied up this week until Friday. Harrison County.


----------



## Professional

Ashtabula: Just had a decent sized 8pt pass by my office window at 10 yards (10:05am). Nose down, scent checking behind our building. Unbelievable, I sat 12 hours on stand this weekend and seen nothing. Difficult not to get up and walk out right now.


----------



## Easttnhunter01

seen a small 10 pt at 9:30 I had been rattling probly 15 min before I seen it. Don't know if that's what he was lookin for or not.. He was probly 75yds away at first I grunted couple times he came right to me


----------



## Outback Man

Outback Man said:


> Crisp cool morning on the downwind side of two converging bedding areas...can't believe how dead it is.-Warren County


Haven't seen a thing and can't believe it. I'm starting to think the deer may not have gotten the memo that it's time for the rut.


----------



## sdavis

Not a deer moving during daylight in hocking county or at least in my area what is going on here anyone seeing any in hocking?


----------



## Orvisman73

I'm thinking about going out this evening...anybody else planning on it? It's hard to get excited with these temps.


----------



## dspell20

Orvisman73 said:


> I'm thinking about going out this evening...anybody else planning on it? It's hard to get excited with these temps.


The deer dont care about the weather. Take some halloween candy and enjoy it. It's that magical time you never know what will happen. You could always rake leaves instead NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck


----------



## sdavis

Would be a perfect day for a ride on the motorcycle because There is nothing magical about seeing no deer.


----------



## WEEGEE

covered up last night and all morning....saw four different bucks last night and two this morning....the one I'm after came by(150+)
hated to climb down,but going south tonight with friend.....Hardin co.


----------



## Schneeder

Only had those two does this morning. Contemplating going out tonight. Might just stick to morning hunts while it is still this warm.


----------



## z7hunter11

Don't let the weather stop you fellas. My buddy killed 157" nov. 9th 2011 it was 71 degrees. He said it was the craziest day he can ever remember!


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

Anyone hunting in Richland county? In over near Mansfield and deer activity is still hasn't fully heated up yet


----------



## hdrking2003

TurkeyTaker'12 said:


> Anyone hunting in Richland county? In over near Mansfield and deer activity is still hasn't fully heated up yet


I had little bucks chasing all over Friday eve and one big boy stepped out at last light. This was Richland county, not far from Butler.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Saw 2 small bucks, not together, and 2 small yearlings, not together, but that was it in Perry county. I'll be sitting over an uncut bean field tonight in board shorts and a tank top. Not liking these temps, but sure beats work.


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

hdrking2003 said:


> I had little bucks chasing all over Friday eve and one big boy stepped out at last light. This was Richland county, not far from Butler.


Two Fridays ago I saw nearly 20 deer in a span of two hours, and a majority were young bucks chasing does. Was out all day Saturday and saw two young bucks, five does, and one nice 140-150" 10 point, but that was it. I was expecting a lot more chasing though. I'll be out all day sunday, so hopefully it'll be more heated then.


----------



## Darrens6601

One buck this morning at 1120 decided it was warming up so I was going in to grab some food and take a shower . No sooner my feet hit the ground a nice 8 came in chasing a doe. Lesson learned this time of year you never know when things are going to get hot..


----------



## callmin

I was in Noble county from Oct 28th to Nov 1st and 2 of us saw a total of 7 little bucks and some does. Very little rutting activity going on, hardly any scrapes and only a few rubs. Going back on Nov 12th and I would expect things to be a whole lot different.


----------



## Dbonecollector

I just Hunted Meigs County this past week. Bucks on my property are not seeking or chasing yet. Only daytime activity is does and first year bucks. Also acorns are few and far between. Gonna go back in 2 weeks and try again. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## ohio.bow.addict

Dbonecollector said:


> I just Hunted Meigs County this past week. Bucks on my property are not seeking or chasing yet. Only daytime activity is does and first year bucks. Also acorns are few and far between. Gonna go back in 2 weeks and try again. Best of luck to everyone.


Same with me in Meigs. I was planning on taking this week off but have pushed it back to next week with this hot weather they have forecast. I figure if they are still moving at night then this hot weather will probably keep them nocturnal.


----------



## hidenorhair

Getting ready to come up to Clinton County Ohio but will be alone this yr. No hunting buddy. Any body on here from around there?


----------



## ohiobow

had 4 diffrent bucks and one doe come by last night. the biggest buck had a doe locked down and was running off all the smaller bucks. you can barely see him at the end of the video. him and the doe came by at under 20. he's over 140

https://youtu.be/kR-AEKQAxDU


----------



## glassguy2511

All of the deer in Ohio decided to take a break from rut this year. Its too hot this year to be chasing other deer around.

They wanted me to pass along their deepest apologies and tell everyone they will be back in full swing next November (If its not too hot).


----------



## flinginairos

glassguy2511 said:


> All of the deer in Ohio decided to take a break from rut this year. Its too hot this year to be chasing other deer around.
> 
> They wanted me to pass along their deepest apologies and tell everyone they will be back in full swing next November (If its not too hot).


Yep just stay home. Ain't worth going! lol


----------



## B_davis

Hunted our lease in pike county wednesday to sunday. In the 4 days we actually got out and hunted we only saw a handful of deer. Two of them were smalls bucks that were out cruising. Our lease has really suffered from timbering and over harvested/too much hunting pressure. It doesn't hold the deer it use to 5 years ago, but it's over run with Turkey's now. Had a pack of 15 toms come by my stand 1 night.


----------



## DickRickel

This guy didn't get the memo ... Halloween buck :darkbeer:


----------



## vtbowhntr

I am headed back out this Thursday and will be there hunting Meigs county until the 21st. Next week and the week after are always my best.


----------



## dihardhunter

Public sit this AM... 4 different bucks including the first no doubter of the year...wide heavy 9 in the 135-140 range. He was cruising at 945, others strangely came into the old field together in between fogouts. Stayed together and bedded down within 100 yds of stand for the day I presume. 1 doe with fawn, nothing behind her.


----------



## jhauser

Yearlings and spikes! 10 deer at least! - Geuagua county


----------



## jsbhunter

Saw a buck tending a doe in the middle of a cut corn field 1:30 this afternoon in Hardin county. Also had a friend kill a stud 8pt in Marion County this morning.


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

going to hunt in the morning before work....hopefully see some movement before the temp rises....ill keep everyone posted....... this time in Belmont county


----------



## Smash'M Outdoors

hidenorhair said:


> Getting ready to come up to Clinton County Ohio but will be alone this yr. No hunting buddy. Any body on here from around there?


I'm in North central highland county
About 10 minutes from clinton. I actually grew up in Clinton county.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Seeing many nice bucks not paying any mind to doe. We have scrapes but no chasing at all. Summer mode here north of cincy.


----------



## netfan

Ashland County, Sunday sat 12 hours inside a wood with a really wide view from a ridge. Saw one six point around dusk and he wasn't in a hurry about anything. I'm not blowing any vacation days this week


----------



## ol'blue

Sjgw29 Have u seen any activity around I'll be headed that way Sunday night hunting in highland


----------



## Regohio

Highland County was going pretty good this weekend...


----------



## mfoltz

My brother and wife seen a 160 class chasing today couldn't get a shot though. That's the 3rd big buck we have seen the last 4 days moving in daylight on a doe. I'm in carrol county


----------



## Khef24

Hunt SE brown county and there is absolutely zero rut activity. Hunted this morning and saw 3 does when pulling in all grouped together. While in stand saw 3 bucks a lone spike, a shooter 8pt with a 6pt. Grunted and they stopped and acted like they didn't care and proceeded on there way, snort wheezed and same reaction. 

Vacation next week hopefully things heat up a bit. I have 4 shooters that I know of!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

trickytross said:


> How's Vinton and Gailia? Torn between heading up Thursday evening and starting the hunt on Friday or saving that vacation day and riding up Friday after work. Either way gonna be up there through the 15th.


Today in Meigs (one county from Vinton) saw my first shooter on the hoof at 1632 up until dark all over our back yard and food plot.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

DickRickel said:


> This guy didn't get the memo ... Halloween buck :darkbeer:


Congratulations on a nice buck!


----------



## BLan

Since it was light on my trip into work this morning I could actually see deer in the fields, I saw multiple does, but did catch one nice body sized buck standing in the middle of a cut field with a doe about 35 yards away. Saw multiple deer on the way home then. This weekend should be good once this next cold front moves though.


----------



## Smash'M Outdoors

ol'blue said:


> Sjgw29 Have u seen any activity around I'll be headed that way Sunday night hunting in highland


The little bucks are bumping every doe in the field. I haven't seen any shooters. But a few of my buddies have seen a couple shooters.


----------



## 00farmcummins

Drove past my fields on the way home from work at 5 and they were full of deer. Pulled of the side of the rd and one of them was the 8 pt my father in law missed lastnight. Running around chasing does with 2 other smaller bucks behind. Warren county


----------



## trickytross

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Today in Meigs (one county from Vinton) saw my first shooter on the hoof at 1632 up until dark all over our back yard and food plot.


Awesome man! I think getting there Friday will be the ticket!!! Next week is looking great!


----------



## 3dn4jc

passed this 10 point up in central Ohio today, a little chasing still not on yet though.


----------



## bigpess51

Pulled an all day sit on Sunday. Saw my first deer at 5pm. One little 8 pt chased a group of does all over the wood lot. Had three button bucks hanging together,great sign of good times ahead. Had a buddy watch a good 8pt breed a doe yesterday as well. Nw Ohio. I'll be out again Saturday, just in time for cold front &#55357;&#56496;


----------



## tazzpilot

Hunted yesterday evening and this evening in the Blue Rock area (Muskingum Co). Two does and a four point yesterday. Nothing tonight. Young bucks and decent 9 pt on camera. Still slow, but usually breaks loose second week of Nov. Patiently waiting.


----------



## bmwlife1976

Hunted this evening in Fayette county. I got some great footage a a big 8 chasing a doe and destroying a shrub amd work multiple scrapes. I.had him fired up with some aggressive calls.


----------



## snoodcrusher

Sat from 1:00pm til dark this afternoon. Saw 4 gobblers and a coyote, zero deer. Jackson county near Oak Hill.


----------



## Bonesaw23

PHP:













Got it done in Holmes county today. Rattled him in at 4:30 and he was gonna go into a field behind me where I have no shots, so I grunted at him and he came in perfect broadside, I hit him back a little bit but he died in sight. It's on!

Sorry I don't know how to rotate the pictures.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Had seen on the news tonight Ohio has been added to the Chronic Wasting Disease state list. Its official. Do not eat a deer that may appear sick. Also think twice about having your meat processed at a meat market where other peoples deer is mixed with yours or you get completely other peoples harvest possible wasting product.


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR

Man who doesn't love a big buck!!

But with that being said SHOOT WHAT MAKES YOU HAPPY AND SCREW EVERYONE ELSE'S OPINIONS.
Meat in the freezer and the enjoyment of being outdoors is what it's about.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Congrats bowhunter 78! Great buck bud


----------



## Jsach

You didn't shoot a 300 lb deer.


----------



## hdrking2003

AlphaburnerEBR said:


> Man who doesn't love a big buck!!
> 
> But with that being said SHOOT WHAT MAKES YOU HAPPY AND SCREW EVERYONE ELSE'S OPINIONS.
> Meat in the freezer and the enjoyment of being outdoors is what it's about.





OhioHoytHunter said:


> Congrats bowhunter 78! Great buck bud


I agree 100%. Congrats 78, way to get it done! What part of the state were ya'll hunting?(I'm on Tapatalk and can't tell location). You're license plate hanging on the wall looks familiar to me, lol.


----------



## irishhacker

This is the Ohio rut thread....you wanna be negative ? Take it over to the smack talk thread


----------



## lungpuncher1

Cool morning in Jackson county. Maybe they will move before it warms up. Say all day yesterday and only saw one 2 yo 8 at first light cruising. Probably going back to bed after a long night.


----------



## Darkvador

The woods are perfect this morning. Slipped in nice and quiet. Temps are nice and cool. 2 big fresh scrapes below me. I shall see nothing.


----------



## bigdavemc08

Had a small buck chasing a doe around just now..coshocton co.


----------



## irishhacker

Beautiful morning in greene county. ..nothing moving yet


----------



## Matt G

Just had two does slip by


----------



## fmf979

Sunday afternoon saw a good 140 going to the field with a doe. Didn't get a shot due to the nosey doe picking me off. 
Monday morning 5 total. Two lone yearlings a doe and yearling feeding and a 6point running like mad thru the woods 
Afternoon 0
Now just saw a 120 cruising


----------



## 00farmcummins

I know alot of good deer are hitting the ground now and are still moving but what's your guys opinion on what the weekend will be like have a buddy coming in from up north to hunt and for me to film and hunt the same place I killed mine. Will it blow wide open this weekend with the cooler temps or do you think the big boys will be locked up?


----------



## Orvisman73

My educated guess is that it will be ROCKIN!


----------



## flyin2jz

Just saw 3 does and 3 fawns here in warren county waynesville area and nothing behind them at all


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

It's a ghost town in licking county, north of Granville. Maybe they overslept?!


----------



## double drop

Well here I go. Got in last night. Stayed up til 1 am. Woke up at 5:30.... It was perfectly light out by 6:20. Oops. Called off the long walk bedding area stand and slipped into secluded clover patch...dropped my release (always something on maiden voyage) and am now proceeding to get skunked....but I will say this is a beautiful morning!


----------



## emmac13

Last night 5:11 filled my antlerless tag. Got off work and hit the woods. I wore asat leafy suit that I wore to a Halloween party. Was by a Bon fire so it smelled of smoke. And it worked. Had deer down wind. They were calm and fed.


----------



## Tiggie_00

20+ doe, 3 bucks chasing, alot of grunting. Yeah finally..


----------



## snoodcrusher

Bedded Ohio buck


----------



## bambikiller

Slow in Ross


----------



## RH1

Slow in tuscarawas county.
Doe and her 2 young have been wandering around me for over an hour. that's it


----------



## cretor11

Not very "rutty" on my property in hocking county. My wife had six bucks feeding around her night before last nust like best friends. All the does still have their yearlings running with em. Im sure it's different everywhere  but I hope it picks up soon


----------



## Eddieb333

Situated at 6:05 this morning. Couple does at first light nothing since. Beautiful morning. See what the rest of the morning has in store. Knox Co.


----------



## OhioDeer5

5 buckd cruised through so far in tcounty


----------



## Easttnhunter01

Nothing so far for me in Highland county this mornin


----------



## tdurb1327

Been out since 6 am and only a big group of turkeys so far. In Columbiana County


----------



## BowtechHunter65

00farmcummins said:


> I know alot of good deer are hitting the ground now and are still moving but what's your guys opinion on what the weekend will be like have a buddy coming in from up north to hunt and for me to film and hunt the same place I killed mine. Will it blow wide open this weekend with the cooler temps or do you think the big boys will be locked up?


Tell him or her to come. It's a magical time to be in the woods!


----------



## ohiohunter02

Slow in Columbiana County... this weekend deer were all over the place but didn't show any signs of rutting behavior.. these Temps this week don't help either.


----------



## Split_G3

Sat til 10:30 this morning. Doe and her fawn came thru shortly after daybreak and they were being trailed by a 130 8 some 5 mins later but he got the pass. They didn't want anything to do with him either. Beautiful morning but that was it , still 2-3 days away(guessing) before any significant chasing in my area


----------



## bowonly_5

OhioHoytHunter said:


> It's a ghost town in licking county, north of Granville. Maybe they overslept?!


Yea deader than a hammer were I am in licking to.. Saturday morning was a great morning, between me and my buddy we saw 4 different shooters. He missed one and I hit one and lost it, but he got redemption Sunday night. He end up shooting a really nice 10 point that dressed 197, haven't taped him yet but I'd guess mid 130's.


----------



## double drop

Well I did get skunked but checked 3 cams and finally got a good clean pic of the super stud.....160 10 pt


----------



## jamesp59

Dead in Williams county new scraps but no deer


----------



## tim1676

Pics...



double drop said:


> Well I did get skunked but checked 3 cams and finally got a good clean pic of the super stud.....160 10 pt


----------



## DixieDigger

Darkvador said:


> The woods are perfect this morning. Slipped in nice and quiet. Temps are nice and cool. 2 big fresh scrapes below me. I shall see nothing.


This made me lol, sounds like me. Me and dad headed up to SE Ohio this Sunday. I hope for once we hit it right and the big deer are on there feet. This is the 5th year for me comin and haven't drawed my bow back yet on a buck. Good luck everyone.


----------



## bporter

Buddy saw a nice ten pushing does last night in bethel (clermont county) near dusk and all of that activity was then. 

I really can't wait until Saturday!!


----------



## cretor11

olarbear:Heading back out to enjoy this brisk November day......hope i have enough layers on to keep warm


----------



## SPLUS1

bigpess51 said:


> Pulled an all day sit on Sunday. Saw my first deer at 5pm. One little 8 pt chased a group of does all over the wood lot. Had three button bucks hanging together,great sign of good times ahead. Had a buddy watch a good 8pt breed a doe yesterday as well. Nw Ohio. I'll be out again Saturday, just in time for cold front ��


Been hunting blue rock the past days with nothing but turkeys seen,next week should be more productive


----------



## SPLUS1

Hunting Blue Rock the past couple days and it's been very slow


----------



## SPLUS1

I will be there also waiting for some cooler temps


----------



## yargerbomb

Delaware county has been slow. Was not out yesterday or today yet but didn't see anything on way home either. Anyone else seeing any good activity in Delaware with the warmer weather?


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

DixieDigger said:


> This made me lol, sounds like me. Me and dad headed up to SE Ohio this Sunday. I hope for once we hit it right and the big deer are on there feet. This is the 5th year for me comin and haven't drawed my bow back yet on a buck. Good luck everyone.


SE ohio is very tough with are hills and unpredictable winds but the big boys are here......my advice on hunting se ohio is put as many hours in a tree as possible no matter the temp or weather ive killed 4 in the last 5 years all over 145 - to 158)


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Hunted this morning before work till 9:45 saw one 1.5 year old doe at 7:15AM just eating acorns...very slow in Belmont County this morning....gonna try tomorrow morning again


----------



## glassguy2511

cretor11 said:


> olarbear:Heading back out to enjoy this brisk November day......hope i have enough layers on to keep warm


I've been in the stand since 1pm. Good thing I brought my warm bag....this breeze is chilly. Hope my feet don't get too cold....


----------



## TheKingofKings

Headed up tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## Tiggie_00

This is what my wife is wearing in the treestand.. I think she has 1 too many layers on.


----------



## irishhacker

Tiggie_00 said:


> This is what my wife is wearing in the treestand.. I think she has 1 too many layers on.
> 
> View attachment 3161954


That ain't no Preble county woman...[emoji83] gotta be an import lol


----------



## ncstatehunter

Headed up Monday morning to Jackson County, been working all over Ohio the past 3 years and finally going to hunt up there.


----------



## brancher147

Have been hunting public in SE Ohio since Saturday all day every day. Very little sign, virtually no rut activity, very few tracks in the woods even. Most movement is nighttime or morning. Seems like deer are still in summer patterns, find the food and they are right there. no acorns. Covered close to 15 or 20 miles of all different habitat and the good buck sign is nowhere to be found. I have seen bucks (and plenty of does) just no shots on bucks and no chasing/rutting activity. Plan to sit in my stand and wait the next 2 days then go home early if nothing changes.


----------



## jinx1014

jsbhunter said:


> Saw a buck tending a doe in the middle of a cut corn field 1:30 this afternoon in Hardin county. Also had a friend kill a stud 8pt in Marion County this morning.


Where bouts in Marion county?


----------



## Bjsaleen

yargerbomb said:


> Delaware county has been slow. Was not out yesterday or today yet but didn't see anything on way home either. Anyone else seeing any good activity in Delaware with the warmer weather?


I've got three areas I hunt in Delaware, all three have been slow. The bucks are there just no daytime sightings of the big boys. Plenty of small guys tho.


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR

So I'm already tagged out for my buck, but still heading out to get a doe. Decided on Saturday to scout a little after hunting (I got skunked) saw 1 rub and no scrapes along field edges or normal areas that usually has sign this time of year. I believe the corn being up on my property has somethinh to do with that. All the bucks I have been seeing are acting normal. Not sure what's going on. Southern Greene County.


----------



## Orvisman73

Hamilton county tonight:
-1.5 year old spike chasing does all over the place. 
2.5 year old 100'' inch 9 point with his nose down grunting every step. 

Activity was good, I thought the spike was going to kill the does he was chasing, their tongues were hanging out they were panting so hard.

Still no sight of the three big boys on cam or while in the stand.


----------



## DickRickel

Filming for buddy next two days in licking county, Granville area. I'll post observations for the central Ohio guys/gals.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Congrats Bonesaw! Nice deer with what looks like decent mass!


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Must have pulled into my spot about 15 minutes late this morning. Busted 3 deer right away bedded in my in-laws back yard and busted two doe near my blind about 6:30 this morning. The does had bedded down close and when I left around 9:45 to head to work, they were about 40 yards from my blind and snorted at me a few times as I backed out.... Didn't run off though.... New scrapes on my main foot path and I had a small 4 pointer on daytime cam the other day but not seeing much rut activity at all otherwise in summit county.... I expect it to heat up for this weekend ... Hopefully I'll have a few pics to share....


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Had 2 yearlings come out into a bean field and hung around for about 1.5 hours, 2 adult does came out later on and wanted nothing to do with the yearlings. All fed off into the beans at dark. No bucks but sign is starting to show up. Perry county.


----------



## jeff25

skunked again this morning, makes three times in a row now


----------



## heli-m hunter

Anyone in Harrison co seeing any activity


----------



## HUNTFROMABOVE

Anyone hunting Guernsey County? If so, what's the action like. I was planning to travel down there on Thursday but the wind direction is completely wrong for most of our stands. I need to check the weather for Friday but more than likely will be there sunday too.


----------



## tripleh3

Nothing in Harrison.sat all day.have a few on trail cam at night.


----------



## atctimmy

Nothing happening in Trumbull County. Slow day, weird winds. I packed it in early to prevent burnout.


----------



## IrishHunter1

Farmer harvested corn all around my house last couple of days and said he saw a nice 8 pt harassing a doe non-stop all day today, said she couldn't get away from him...said he was soaking wet....Wayne County. 
Said he also saw groups of 3 and 4 does together.


----------



## lutzweiser

Corn is down in Columbiana county. Hope the deer sittings are improved after this. I'll keep ya posted


----------



## WEEGEE

things heating up on my place......4 bucks in one field....one harvey wallbanger had a doe cornered.....about a dozen does out and just feeding.
smaller bucks cruising and scraping.......some does, still with fawns with them.
spent a day and half in logan co.....not one deer anywhere!


----------



## rk91279

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3138449

Check this thread out. This guy was hot on the tail of a doe. Shot early Friday evening in Tuscarawas Co.


----------



## M.Magis

HUNTFROMABOVE said:


> Anyone hunting Guernsey County? If so, what's the action like. I was planning to travel down there on Thursday but the wind direction is completely wrong for most of our stands. I need to check the weather for Friday but more than likely will be there sunday too.


I live in Guernsey, about 10 minutes NW of Cambridge. Had surgery Thur, so haven’t been able to hunt, but have a great view of the farm from my house. It’s been slow, couple 2 year olds cruising here and there. Tonight saw a 110” 8 pointer and soon after a stud 10 pointer. No more than 140”, but heavy with huge body. His mouth was gaping, so he must have done some walking this afternoon. Both bucks were in the corn before sundown, which is rare. The weekend should be cooler.


----------



## bgriff008

Been dead the last 4 days although this guy came in behind me at 930am on Nov 3 and I didn't have a shot. Couldn't hunt in the evening and apparently this buck walked past my stand again then worked his way up the property and the Amish kid shot him. Amish kid watched him in the field for 30 min or so until he made his way up before being shot.


----------



## dduff1

Anything going on in Tuscarwas. My dad kill d a 2 year old 8 Sunday chasing. I haven't seen anything worth drawing the Obsession as of yet.


----------



## Liveblue23

Checking in from home county of Adam's. Slow morning over cut corn. Basket rack and one doe. Moved spots for evening since farmer was running more corn. Ended up seeing 9 does couple bucks one being a shooter. Couldn't get him away from the ladies.


----------



## foxtrotmutiny

Went out last night saw nothing going to be out for a week here in Marion County.


----------



## irishhacker

Preble county. ..
2 does under me for the first 20 minutes of day light...flagging the whole time while munching on winter wheat. ..no bucks


----------



## SPLUS1

Same here in muskingum county no sign and no deer in three days


brancher147 said:


> Have been hunting public in SE Ohio since Saturday all day every day. Very little sign, virtually no rut activity, very few tracks in the woods even. Most movement is nighttime or morning. Seems like deer are still in summer patterns, find the food and they are right there. no acorns. Covered close to 15 or 20 miles of all different habitat and the good buck sign is nowhere to be found. I have seen bucks (and plenty of does) just no shots on bucks and no chasing/rutting activity. Plan to sit in my stand and wait the next 2 days then go home early if nothing changes.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

First light I had a couple of squirrels that would be pushing P&Y, one was showing alot of dominance and I nicknamedhim bruiser as he chased off the other squirrel. I think things are starting to heat up here as they try to find food for winter. Gonna be a good morning I can feel it......oh and no deer yet


----------



## Outback Man

Not much so far. Saw four does in the front yard of the farmhouse when I pulled in at 5:30am and I've seen one line deer about 400-500 yds away in the woods beside my property.-Warren County


----------



## holterross

Two does with their yearlings in meigs so far.. Not much sign, be off work the next ten days..


----------



## Liveblue23

Adams checking in. 3 does and a decent buck pushing one of them across cut corn.


----------



## callmin

brancher147 said:


> Have been hunting public in SE Ohio since Saturday all day every day. Very little sign, virtually no rut activity, very few tracks in the woods even. Most movement is nighttime or morning. Seems like deer are still in summer patterns, find the food and they are right there. no acorns. Covered close to 15 or 20 miles of all different habitat and the good buck sign is nowhere to be found. I have seen bucks (and plenty of does) just no shots on bucks and no chasing/rutting activity. Plan to sit in my stand and wait the next 2 days then go home early if nothing changes.


Same thing we saw in Noble County last weekend, virtually no rutting activity whatsoever.


----------



## jbunch

Slow in athens Co. Had a 4 pt. Trailing a doe begot dark last night bu he wasn't chasing her. Nothing this morning.


----------



## ohiostrutter

Killed this guy yesterday morning in SW Ohio. Knew he was around due to some absolutely huge rubs. don't run trail cams in this area, its too deep and cause too much disturbance getting in. It is a hunt all day once or twice a season kind of spot. Caught him staying out a little too late from his bedding area and caught him slinking back in around 830. By himself, panting heavily. Appeared to have just finished running some does.


----------



## lungpuncher1

5 does last night in cut corn, seemed jumpy like they were being chased but never saw àny bucks. 

Buddy shot a doe for landowner on other side of field.

One lone fork horn this morning so far out cruising.


----------



## bmwlife1976

ohiostrutter said:


> Killed this guy yesterday morning in SW Ohio. Knew he was around due to some absolutely huge rubs. don't run trail cams in this area, its too deep and cause too much disturbance getting in. It is a hunt all day once or twice a season kind of spot. Caught him staying out a little too late from his bedding area and caught him slinking back in around 830. By himself, panting heavily. Appeared to have just finished running some does.
> View attachment 3165090


Now that is a nice deer. Great job.


----------



## flinginairos

ohiostrutter said:


> Killed this guy yesterday morning in SW Ohio. Knew he was around due to some absolutely huge rubs. don't run trail cams in this area, its too deep and cause too much disturbance getting in. It is a hunt all day once or twice a season kind of spot. Caught him staying out a little too late from his bedding area and caught him slinking back in around 830. By himself, panting heavily. Appeared to have just finished running some does.
> View attachment 3165090


DANG!! Congrats!


----------



## Khef24

ohiostrutter said:


> Killed this guy yesterday morning in SW Ohio. Knew he was around due to some absolutely huge rubs. don't run trail cams in this area, its too deep and cause too much disturbance getting in. It is a hunt all day once or twice a season kind of spot. Caught him staying out a little too late from his bedding area and caught him slinking back in around 830. By himself, panting heavily. Appeared to have just finished running some does.
> View attachment 3165090


Nice deer, what part of SW ohio?


----------



## M.Magis

10 pointer was in the corn again at daybreak. Took a bunch of pics, but none turned out well in low light at 300+ yards. This is about the best.


----------



## ohiostrutter

Khef24 said:


> Nice deer, what part of SW ohio?


Southern Preble county


----------



## Khef24

ohiostrutter said:


> Southern Preble county


Hoping things pick up my way, I hunt on the border of brown/ adams county. Congrats again that's a hell of a buck!


----------



## helix33

ohiostrutter said:


> Killed this guy yesterday morning in SW Ohio. Knew he was around due to some absolutely huge rubs. don't run trail cams in this area, its too deep and cause too much disturbance getting in. It is a hunt all day once or twice a season kind of spot. Caught him staying out a little too late from his bedding area and caught him slinking back in around 830. By himself, panting heavily. Appeared to have just finished running some does.
> View attachment 3165090


Congratulations, nice buck!


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

No deer movement in Belmont county very slow


----------



## irishhacker

Preble. .5 does and a button buck so far...killing the winter wheat


----------



## BowtechHunter65

ohiostrutter said:


> Killed this guy yesterday morning in SW Ohio. Knew he was around due to some absolutely huge rubs. don't run trail cams in this area, its too deep and cause too much disturbance getting in. It is a hunt all day once or twice a season kind of spot. Caught him staying out a little too late from his bedding area and caught him slinking back in around 830. By himself, panting heavily. Appeared to have just finished running some does.
> View attachment 3165090


Congratulations!


----------



## irishhacker

ohiostrutter said:


> Southern Preble county


Congrats!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Update from Meigs County. Sat yesterday afternoon from 1500 until dark. Had does and fawns all over the place. The does were especially nervous checking their surrounding while the fawns ate. I started seeing deer @ 1638 clear up until dark. Trail cam pics showed my two biggest bucks running does and also feeding in the food plot but at 0300. At 0740 this morning one of the shooters was in the food plot feeding while I was elsewhere. I love this time of year!


----------



## RH1

Woods are on fire here in tuscarawas county.
I've seen 8 different bucks so far. All 1-1/2 _2 1/2.
I have been in the woods everyday since Saturday and still have not seen a shooter


----------



## arrowslinger155

M.Magis said:


> 10 pointer was in the corn again at daybreak. Took a bunch of pics, but none turned out well in low light at 300+ yards. This is about the best.



Good enough to show that he's an absolute pig!!! Good Luck


----------



## glassguy2511

I sat from 1pm till dark yesterday in Scioto/Jackson county area. 

One lone buck cruising at 2pm and a lone doe browsing on leaves at 4:30...very slow but it was nearly 80 degrees.

Right before last light one buck was grunting every other step and pushing a doe in one valley and in another valley I could hear another buck push a doe out of a bedding area.

This weekend should be the climax of the searching/cruising phase this year.

And please tell Charlie Alsheimer or whatever his name is that just like the rest of us, he cant predict the rut. He called for the last week of October to be the height of chasing. My ass!


----------



## Outback Man

Just had a nice 2.5-3.5 yr old tall tight 8 pt walk thru. Showed no signs of doing anything specific and had a button buck with him.-Warren County


----------



## Darrens6601

930 in a tree in Athens county only thing I didn't pack was my SBF 30 . Left the camper this morning at 45 degrees . It's gotta be touching 70 . Slowest deer movement I've seen in years . It's suppose to stay warm for the rest of the week . Oh well I'll be back in Michigan for next week then the gun hunters will take over on the 15 th. The weeks not over maybe something will pop...


----------



## callmin

glassguy2511 said:


> I sat from 1pm till dark yesterday in Scioto/Jackson county area.
> 
> One lone buck cruising at 2pm and a lone doe browsing on leaves at 4:30...very slow but it was nearly 80 degrees.
> 
> Right before last light one buck was grunting every other step and pushing a doe in one valley and in another valley I could hear another buck push a doe out of a bedding area.
> 
> This weekend should be the climax of the searching/cruising phase this year.
> 
> And please tell Charlie Alsheimer or whatever his name is that just like the rest of us, he cant predict the rut. He called for the last week of October to be the height of chasing. My ass!


I don't pay much attention to him, but in his defense he talks about rut suppressors and the first thing he mentions is weather, specifically temperatures. I don't know where you are but it is 68 degrees at 9:45 am here in central Ohio. That will slow any deer down.


----------



## bigdavemc08

Still seeing chasing by the smaller bucks..no shooters. Guess things are a little later than we guessed. I didn't see squat October 28 and even a couple days after. I guess that is what makes it fun..we try and predict the rut and the deer will always do what they want! Hoping things do well this weekend! 

Coshocton Co.


----------



## bigdavemc08

Or the 27th..haha. Whenever that dang full moon was that had me all excited!


----------



## double drop

Update: last night get into stand on 1/4 acre radish field pull card on way up the stand....wouldn't u know! Giant 10 walks thru the food plot at 820 yday morning. Knowing he's close I'm holding off for him and sure enuff I proceed to pass shots on 3 different does at 20 yds. One finally looks up proceeds to freak out while a buck presumably him is running and grunting a doe in thick stuff behind me. Another doe is so curious as to what I am she lays down in plot waiting to see....I start getting out and it's like symphony of snorts. Buck was gone by then but still not great. Now I'm on a high point of timber sandwiched btwn 3 bedding areas and bleated a broken up young 8 pt around 9


----------



## hdrking2003

M.Magis said:


> 10 pointer was in the corn again at daybreak. Took a bunch of pics, but none turned out well in low light at 300+ yards. This is about the best.


Holy chit Magis, that's a STUD of a deer!! Good luck chasing him!!


----------



## brwnsfan1

I was out last weekend same thing. Going to try tomorrow afternoon and through next Tuesday Wednesday hope it picks up.


tripleh3 said:


> Nothing in Harrison.sat all day.have a few on trail cam at night.


----------



## ohio.bow.addict

I was originally supposed to have this week scheduled off but with the warm weather here in southern Ohio I'm hoping I made the right decision. I moved vacation to all next week. Temps are supposed to drop into the 50's as highs and 30's and 40's at night. Fingers crossed I didn't miss to much


----------



## double drop

Just saw a 2-3 yr old 8 chasing a doe hard


----------



## Split_G3

Meigs county......4 bucks and 4 does on this mornings hunt. All before 8am. 2 smalls tried to chase and the does did play with the bucks a little bit but they were able to lose the Bucks pretty easily just like yesterday morning. So I'd guess the does are on the verge and that maybe over the next 2-3 days things should pick up in my area.


----------



## brancher147

ohio.bow.addict said:


> I was originally supposed to have this week scheduled off but with the warm weather here in southern Ohio I'm hoping I made the right decision. I moved vacation to all next week. Temps are supposed to drop into the 50's as highs and 30's and 40's at night. Fingers crossed I didn't miss to much


You actually did miss a lot. Including sweat, sunburn, ticks, mosquitoes, bees, and a general sense of frustration for lack of deer sign and deer sightings. Next week doesn't really look much better still supposed to be in 60's by Tuesday. Good luck though, there are plenty of good deer out there from what I have seen just not moving during daytime much. I was seeing does in heat late October and nothing since temps kicked up. If does are coming into heat and not being bred, they will not cycle into heat again until gun season.


----------



## glassguy2511

callmin said:


> I don't pay much attention to him, but in his defense he talks about rut suppressors and the first thing he mentions is weather, specifically temperatures. I don't know where you are but it is 68 degrees at 9:45 am here in central Ohio. That will slow any deer down.


I agree with you, but there wasn't chasing across the Midwest from October 23rd through the end October. Not all of those days were warm.

It just goes to show that nobody can predict this stuff and the first few weeks of November pay off every year.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

glassguy2511 said:


> I agree with you, but there wasn't chasing across the Midwest from October 23rd through the end October. Not all of those days were warm.
> 
> It just goes to show that nobody can predict this stuff and the first few weeks of November pay off every year.


and I laughed at charles prediction....I took the second week based on the moon. I'd say regardless it will be better than his prediction. hehe


----------



## PIMO

Geauga county, 1130am. didn't have time to hunt but hung a stand. 

On my way out 2.5yo 8pt chasing 2 does across the road and though a cut bean field.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

IMO the warm days will cause a lot of breeding activity to be during the night time. However those big bucks will be moving during the daylight seeking their next conquest. I sometimes think we lose focus on the fact that it is the does that trigger the activity. My best luck has been from the 4th of Nov and the 2-3 weeks immediately following. Hang in there guys it's coming, right place right time.


----------



## Schneeder

I'm going to hit the woods tomorrow morning. Weather looks to be similar to Monday's cool morning. Although this weekend should allot for some good hunting that is for sure.


----------



## sfhunter

What rut? Had two young does feeding on browse for almost two hours, mama doe came out and called to them and they ran to her and started nursing. About thirty minutes later a young 10 came by just eating browse as well. He ended up making a scrape before he left. First sign I've seen since Sunday. South east public land


----------



## Tennguy86

I'll be leaving Saturday to hunt Jackson/Ross county. With the break in the weather next week it should be good.


----------



## z7hunter11

Seen a big boy dogging a doe at 230 today out in the middle of a cut cornfield in northern warren county near ceaser creek. Hot or not hunt as much as you can! Weather might slow them but will never stop them. Goodluck!


----------



## SPLUS1

The lack of sign in the areas i hunt has me somwhat concerned.Although i really dont hunker down in my stands until the 9th of nov each year but not seeing anything is discourging


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Hopefully I have timed this right I'm out tomorrow till Tuesday hunting Pike county. I have yet to harvest my first buck w a bow. Since last yr I've passed on four bucks. I'm hoping my patience pays off.


----------



## Tennguy86

Anyone near Ross, Vinton or Jackson counties seeing activity?


----------



## VCBowhunter

Tennguy86 said:


> Anyone near Ross, Vinton or Jackson counties seeing activity?


I have been hunting all week in ross and so far just a few small bucks bumping does at dusk


----------



## tarzan3307

Lorain County...saw 2 young bucks chasing a couple does. No big boy sightings yet.


----------



## Tennguy86

Do you think that this warm weather will effect next week movement in a negative way?


----------



## Tennguy86

Possibly causing a lot of night time movement this week into the first of next.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I think the deer will do a lot of breeding at night however I am starting to see the big boys on their feet in Meigs County on our property. I have my best success from the 4th of November on and I think this weekend with some cooler temps will be a great weekend to be in the stand. Actually this time of year is really great to be up a tree or in a blind. You never know what you will see.


----------



## 00farmcummins

You can't kill them sitting at home is my motto. Even tho I've already killed my buck this year have a couple other people I'm trying to help and video.... sweated my ***** off tonight and thought we were gonna get skunked. Got off work at 430 10 min drive to stand and slipped in the guys back yard at about 445. Had a doe and 2 fawns at 520 then spotted a 120 in heavy 8 at about 540 heading toward them. He went and check them all out. Then 4 more does came out he went to check them and came 60yd away and that was closest he got. Other than that trail cams still show bucks at night working scrapes. Hopefully it blows open this weekend with the cool front pushing in friday. Warren county


----------



## lungpuncher1

Tennguy86 said:


> Possibly causing a lot of night time movement this week into the first of next.


Finally this evening saw some movement. 120" buck cruising at 1pm, 110" deer with a doe right at dark.


----------



## 410gage

The last two days I was saying the rut was NOT on. This morning it was ON, and the deer were on the move in my woods at home. This decent 8 came to investigate a decoy. Since it got up into the 70+ deg range today, I had no time to waste getting it skinned and to the local butcher shop. Heaviest field dressed deer I have ever killed at 195#.


----------



## brancher147

scrapes are showing up again in southern ohio last 2 nights. Got a pic of a decent one.







Have seen some bigger ones in the woods, but apparently they don't like cameras or are just a little wary on public land.


----------



## Outback Man

Only one deer tonight and it was. 2.5-3.5 yr old 8 pt. just walked thru the woods nonchalantly around 5:00 heading into the upwind side of the main bedding area. 

I tried to be aggressive today and pack the climber into the area I thought the big buck came out of on Saturday evening. After getting soaked with sweat, walking all over the woods looking for a trees, and not finding a tree I realized that entire side of the woods (about 10 yds inside the woods) was a monster rub and scrape line. I ended up ditching the climber in some bushes and sat another stand. Hopefully I didn't scent up that are too bad. 

Back at it tomorrow morning and then not again until Sunday.-Warren County


----------



## bgriff008

It's been slow here in Johnsville near Lexington. I've seen something everyday this week. But very limited. Usually deer are everywhere this time of year. At least I know that temps affect the movement regardless of rut. I just figured bucks would be moving regardless of weather.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

410gage said:


> The last two days I was saying the rut was NOT on. This morning it was ON, and the deer were on the move in my woods at home. This decent 8 came to investigate a decoy. Since it got up into the 70+ deg range today, I had no time to waste getting it skinned and to the local butcher shop. Heaviest field dressed deer I have ever killed at 195#.


Congrats!


----------



## ohiobucks

Only a doe and a yearling spotted tonight in Knox County, must have taken them 20 minutes to move through that last 100 yards of woods to make it to the hay field they feed in. Slow afternoon...


----------



## Orvisman73

Hamilton County:

Nice 8 point cruised in. Nose to ground. I passed on him, and as I watched him walk out of sight I saw another larger bodied buck square up to him and push him around a little bit. No fighting though, they probably figured it was too hot for that, and decided to go get a beer.


----------



## Big E TN

Anyone know if corn has been cut on tranquility?


----------



## hbuscg33

Tag


----------



## atctimmy

Deer started to move today. It's the first day I've seen seeking. I tagged this nice "semi" public land six point.

My oldest boy was happy too.


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Nice deer


----------



## atctimmy

Thanks.


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

That's a big 6, nice!!


----------



## Tennguy86

Thanks, we usually take the second week in November and with the weather breaking next we it should be on like crazy. We'll see


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Another warm morning, but still better than work. Good luck today everyone


----------



## Darkvador

The bucks will adapt, so will we.


----------



## Liveblue23

Darkvador said:


> The bucks will adapt, so will we.


Lol I hope you are right. On fresh cut corn here in Adam's


----------



## CattleGuy

Slow morning yesterday, nothing at all in the AM afternoon I switched spots and did some urban hunting, had a forkhorn cruising at 4:00 and nothing until right at dark - 1 doe back to work today, saving my days off until weather turns maybe tomorrow start the vaca


----------



## Outback Man

62 degrees at 5am and I'm getting eaten alive by mosquitos. It wouldn't be that bad if there were actually any animals around.-Warren County


----------



## Mike_13

Rattled at 0700 and at 715 had a 6 point that I've seemed repeatedly at this spot follow my drag line across the cut bean field into the woods in front of me. Then he stuck his nose in the air and took off into the woods. Nothing since.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Dead this morning in Burbank. But just happy to be here. Day one of up to 15.


----------



## Liveblue23

2 young bucks and 2 does here in Adam's


----------



## RH1

1 forky chasing a doe around..
And just a little 6 point go trotting by with his mouth hanging open


----------



## SkeeterYamaha

atctimmy said:


> Deer started to move today. It's the first day I've seen seeking. I tagged this nice "semi" public land six point.
> 
> My oldest boy was happy too.
> 
> View attachment 3169970


Congrats on a nice public land buck. Now it's time to get your son a deer!


----------



## 70641

I pulled my chips yesterday and got a pic of this buck working my shelf and from my trail cam my stand is about 15 yards away. I noticed the date and time but also the temps....It's only a matter of time and this weekend will really get them moving for sure during daylight hours.....


----------



## TheKingofKings

Can't wait for the rain to roll through tomorrow.


----------



## bigpess51

My Pops watched a 150+ 10 pt run a doe all over a field on his way to work this morning (8:30am or so). 100 foot off the road. Can't wait for this weekend!


----------



## SPLUS1

Covered up with longbeards in muskingum county (blue rock area)


----------



## BowtechHunter65

atctimmy said:


> Deer started to move today. It's the first day I've seen seeking. I tagged this nice "semi" public land six point.
> 
> My oldest boy was happy too.
> 
> View attachment 3169970


Nice buck, congratulations.


----------



## gedster86

Called in 5 doe that eventually fed off, just had button buck go by me


----------



## brwnsfan1

Headed to Harrison Co today at 11:30. Hope to be in the stand by 3:00 for evening hunt. Staying until I get one. 13 year old son is joining me tomorrow evening for the weekend. Hope its on!


----------



## snoodcrusher

Good movement first hour after daylight in Jackson county. Working scrapes and cruising. Had 2 8 pts within 15 yds for over an hour. 125" 3 yr old and busted up 140" 5 yr old. Busted rack saved his life. Heavy dark mature old buck. Beautiful animal. I could smell him. Smelled like tarsal glands. Great morning so far. Anxious to pull SD cards at end of day. Been getting pix of 3 studs.


----------



## dspell20

Good luck guys. I suspect A lot of 11-2 movement today.


----------



## dspell20

I just talked to a couple of guys in Carroll County the big boys are starting to cruise in the day light and cover a lot of distance. Not very responsive to calling. 

Here is a better picture of my buck from Sunday afternoon. Keep the updates coming it makes my day at work more enjoyable!!


----------



## BowMack72

brwnsfan1 said:


> Headed to Harrison Co today at 11:30. Hope to be in the stand by 3:00 for evening hunt. Staying until I get one. 13 year old son is joining me tomorrow evening for the weekend. Hope its on!


Where at in Harrison will you be. I am heading to Jewett tomorrow from Va for a week!


----------



## tOSU

brwnsfan1 said:


> Headed to Harrison Co today at 11:30. Hope to be in the stand by 3:00 for evening hunt. Staying until I get one. 13 year old son is joining me tomorrow evening for the weekend. Hope its on!


Heading down Saturday AM, will be there until Tuesday. Last weekend I had a doe trot by me soon followed by a decent buck.

If you are looking for a place to eat, the restaurant on 250 near Cadiz opened back up - really good food!!


----------



## PIMO

Geauga county. 10a had a decent 3.5 yo come though at 75 yards. moving slow but deliberately.


----------



## RH1

Guys I had an awesome 150 class 10point. Cruise through at 9. He stopped and looked when I grunted at him but he never came any closer than 45yards


----------



## Darrens6601

Another balmy day in Athens county four of us hunting this week we got I ten point in cooler . Deer just aren't moving like years past . This heat has to go ..


----------



## Outback Man

Blanked again. Either it's all happening at night or in the corn or the does are hiding cause they aren't ready and the Bucks aren't even looking??? Back at it Sunday and hopefully the corn starts coming down Saturday.-Warren County


----------



## CAS_HNTR

Saw a 150-160 ten point......to bad it was while driving to the property before daylight! 

No deer sightings in stand......and this is my best stand! Ha!


----------



## snoodcrusher

11:02 am. Yearling 8 pt just came cruising by. Nose into the S wind.


----------



## snoodcrusher

A good isolated water source would likely make for a good stand sight today. Temps, wind and low humidity are making me thirsty just sitting on stand.


----------



## jbunch

All my pics are at night of small 120is bucks chasing does.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Slow today although something snorted about 20 yards behind my blind just as light was shining here in summit county. Had 50 pictures on the cam but just a few does at various times of the day and night. Might have to push myself deeper into the woods and closer to the swamp. Last year I had a huge 10 point jump me in the rain about this time of year so hopefully tomorrow's forecast will bring me good luck...


----------



## Outback Man

71 north from Wilmington to Columbus from 10:30 till now only saw two roadkills and neither were fresh. Might have seen some deer bedded in a cut cornfield west of 71 between 73 and 68 but too far away to tell for sure. Outside of that possibility there were no other field sightings.


----------



## Carolina_Outlaw

Heading up to Muskingum co Friday evening. Gonna have ten days to try and get it done.


----------



## Schneeder

Carolina_Outlaw said:


> Heading up to Muskingum co Friday evening. Gonna have ten days to try and get it done.


You picked the best week to date this year weather wise so far. Should be a good time for you.


----------



## snoodcrusher

1:10 pm: 3 yr old 10 pt just cruised by and he was on a mission. Headed into a clear cut bedding area looking for does.


----------



## Drake-down

Pretty dead today in Perry County, doe and fawns early with nothing in tow


----------



## BLan

Champaign and Eastern Miami County this morning were hopping. @ 7:00AM my dogs were at the sliding glass door going crazy: We had a doe being chased by a nice buck in the back yard. They went to the backside of the barn and then went out into the cut cornfield near the chicken coop. I went out the front door to try to get a picture of them in the field, saw them again but when I went behind a vehicle to get a better picture they went back toward the back of the barn and chicken coop so I came in as I didn't want to bump them. On the way to work saw another buck chasing a doe and multiple deer in the fields. When I got to work my wife sent me a text to tell me that she saw the biggest live deer she'd ever seen with a doe in a fresh planted winter wheat field just West of Christiansburg on 55. After this cold front moves through I think it will be on like Donkey Kong.


----------



## flathead

Sat til 11am this morning. Did not see a single deer.


----------



## tarzan3307

Lorain County...still not seeing any of the big boys. Just a doe and one young buck trailing her.


----------



## 3dn4jc

Carolina_Outlaw said:


> Heading up to Muskingum co Friday evening. Gonna have ten days to try and get it done.


I'm there now, you should be on the money, where you staying?


----------



## dihardhunter

Central OH public update: Hunted hard yesterday...saw several bucks pushed towards sunrise and last light...nothing big though. Did have a nice doe commit suicide last night right before dark, so was glad the day was not a complete bust. Just so warm... When I was packing her out this morning, 2 buddies hunted GREAT spots and saw zilch. Looking forward to hunting a good source tomorrow night after the rain pushes through and then Saturday through early next week should be nuts!

On the bright side, one of the big shooters in my area hit a mock scrape 40 yards from one of my trees on Monday afternoon at 4:40 PM.


----------



## SPLUS1

I have been in muskingum CTY since Saturday and it can only get better


----------



## PIMO

Geauga County 

1130am a small buck came through. Then right before noon I grunted in a shooter 8pt to 35 yards but couldn't get a clear shot. Bucks are out looking. No chasing yet.


----------



## holterross

Hot and windy in Athens ... morning hunt was slow two does fed by just after 7... Nothing moving after that got down at 11 and back to a new spot close to some water for the evening.. Settled in at 1 nothing moving yet hoping this wind settles...


----------



## Tiggie_00

I heard big bucks love fresh water so I took a shower in Irish Spring.  Any of you guys try this?? Hahahaaa


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

In the woods now in Pike have a lot more active deer on camera. A pretty albino doe and three new bucks. Scraps and runs are popping up everywhere. Also someone spotted a big black bear earlier this week.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Finally a deer! Mature doe being pushed by a busted up scrub buck.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Auglaize county here. Small bucks chasing. Bumped a decent 10 with a doe on way out this am. 130"


----------



## irishhacker

Preble. ..saw 14 does this morning. ..no bucks


----------



## fmf979

I got this one the 4th. Seemed like he was cruising. Saw other smaller bucks cruising that morning also,


----------



## fmf979

Sorry wont let me post pic for some reason


----------



## helix33

fmf979 said:


> Sorry wont let me post pic for some reason
> View attachment 3173682


 Nice buck, congratulations!


----------



## fmf979

helix33 said:


> Nice buck, congratulations!


Thanks I feel very fortunate to have gotten a shot at such a deer!


----------



## hdrking2003

fmf979 said:


> Sorry wont let me post pic for some reason
> View attachment 3173682


One hell of a buck fmf, congrats man!!!


----------



## WEEGEE

Great looking buck,congrads


----------



## dspell20

Congrats on the awesome buck Helix


----------



## z7master167

Sat this eve woods were dead besides a stupid dog doing circles around me and the point i was hunting. About 40 times i just gave up and went back to the truck.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Nice buck fmf!!!!!


----------



## Schneeder

Got these two boys on camera this week. Too bad it is during the night.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Scored a 10 point at 4pm today.


----------



## helix33

Tiggie_00 said:


> Scored a 10 point at 4pm today.
> View attachment 3174394


Sweet, congrats#


----------



## LONEEAGLELXMAN

Tiggie,
What county?


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Schneeder said:


> Got these two boys on camera this week. Too bad it is during the night.
> 
> View attachment 3174026
> 
> View attachment 3174034


Dang! Those look like 2 bucks from my neighborhood....lol


----------



## BigBuckBeast

I love hunting the rain.... Come on Friday!!!


----------



## Tiggie_00

Preble county


LONEEAGLELXMAN said:


> Tiggie,
> What county?


----------



## wasp

Athens Cty. yesterday, 1 yearling buck in the morning wandering slowly around, a few does. Evening, 2 yearling bucks right before dark. Had a camera watching a scrape for last 2 weeks, had some mature buck activity on there starting on Oct. 26, including a few daylight pics.

Hocking Cty. today, 1 yearling buck, a doe, 2 fawns. No rut activity observed, although starting to see more rubs in last few days, getting pictures of a few new bucks at scrapes. Hope it breaks wide open on Saturday with the weather front.


----------



## TH30060X

Sat dark to dark today. Seen 7 different bucks. Two mature, 5 fork horn, basket, smaller bucks. The two big boys were panting their butts off like they been chasing. Seen them at 12:30 and 12:45. Seneca county


----------



## LONEEAGLELXMAN

Pike / Scioto county line. 
I bumped two different does that were bedded down in some treetops. Quarter mile from each other.
I've seen them do this when the bucks won't leave them alone. At 12:30 this afternoon. 
Saw one mature buck out cruising @ 1:15 .


----------



## CattleGuy

Hunted this evening rattled in a small 8 pt nothing else


----------



## lungpuncher1

Tiggie_00 said:


> Scored a 10 point at 4pm today.
> View attachment 3174394


What happened to that dudes eye? 

Congrats!


----------



## Schneeder

I think Tiggie might of just killed the 2nd deer I posted. Might be a small world. lol




BigBuckBeast said:


> Dang! Those look like 2 bucks from my neighborhood....lol


Where you located?


----------



## Bwana

BigBuckBeast said:


> I love hunting the rain.... Come on Friday!!!


16mph winds with 31 mph gusts,,,have fun :wink:


----------



## Tiggie_00

Just scored him ruff not being generous at 149.25 gross. I think his eye was injured when he ran hard into the woods and crashed. But prior he was fighting another buck and he came running out with his tounge hanging out like he was chasing a hot doe. I almost passed him and right as he started to walk I stopped him and shot.  Hoyt Faktor 30 forsale..


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

Last day of work tomorrow and then headed down for the next 4 days! I am pumped up and can't wait! Going to pull all day sits on sat and sun and see what I need to do from there. I can not wait!


----------



## CarpCommander

Bwana said:


> 16mph winds with 31 mph gusts,,,have fun :wink:


I've killed most of my bigger bucks on windy days. Some of the biggest bucks I've ever seen were on their feet on windy days, including a MONSTER 180+ 10pt last year. 10/25, 72*, and ridiculous wind gusts...and he's in the beans like all is good. 

If you sit home just because it's windy out you're a fool.

Besides-it's 11/6!!! With the exception of a torrential downpour, you can bet your ass I'll be in a tree somewhere! :darkbeer:


----------



## Mikemuoh

Where at in Seneca TH?


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Bwana said:


> 16mph winds with 31 mph gusts,,,have fun :wink:


I've seen some of my biggest bucks during this type of weather.. And I'll be dry in my blind until the rain ends.... Then I'll move to my stand and see what comes out of the swamp..... Better than working.


----------



## PayneTrain

At work until 7am and then it'll be the woods until Monday night. Temps dropping hard here. 

Hocking Co


----------



## jimrguy

Well I've been following this thread for years. Hunting coshocton county for ten and the farm I have now for five. Just drove 12 hours from Maine. Pulled up to my usually cut corn and green hay field that is now 240 acres of standing corn. I've shot some good bucks here but the usual standing corn is the next farm over this year is picked beans. How should I try and hunt this. I do have about 80 acres of woods just curios your thoughts.


----------



## irishhacker

Tiggie_00 said:


> Scored a 10 point at 4pm today.
> View attachment 3174394


Heck yea....congrats!


----------



## fmf979

PayneTrain said:


> At work until 7am and then it'll be the woods until Monday night. Temps dropping hard here.
> 
> Hocking Co


I would see if there are any obvious trails they are using and hunt the downwind side. The bucks will cruise the downwind side trying to catch the scent of does to harrass.


----------



## 410gage

Tiggie_00 said:


> Scored a 10 point at 4pm today.
> View attachment 3174394



Very nice Tiggs = congrats!


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Had a huge buck jump in front of my truck on the way to my spot this morning.... Good luck everyone!


----------



## TH30060X

Mikemuoh said:


> Where at in Seneca TH?


Fostoria area


----------



## CarpCommander

Having tagged out in OH, I'm sitting near Terra Haute IN right now, and I bet the temps have dropped a good 8-10* since I got on stand, and the winds shifted from a straight south to west. If the cooler temps haven't hit you guys yet, don't worry they are coming!

And....I've still yet to see any solid rutting activity...


----------



## 1morestep

Georgia boys heading to Logan today. Any chasing?


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

1morestep said:


> Georgia boys heading to Logan today. Any chasing?


In the stand now, haven't seen any rutting activity all week. This weather is really screwing it up.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Finally saw a stud. Huge 10 point chased a fawn off a doe this morning. Almost presented a shot. I'm shook to say the least. The rain has cleared out. Burbank/Medina


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

Headed up 77 now can't wait for the temp drop tomorrow


----------



## flinginairos

Headed to Meigs Co tonight. All day sit tomorrow and Sunday and will go back Wed-Sun of next week. Hoping for some action!


----------



## holterross

Managed to hang on through the rain and wind this morning but nothing moving and not much on the cams the last couple of days..A few 2.5 and 3.5 yr olds hitting scrapes at night. Came back to dry my clothes, heading back out in 30 hoping the pressure change, overcast skies and slightly cooler temps turn them on. If it doesn't bust wide open this weekend then the rut has been cancelled for 2015..


----------



## holterross

Managed to hang on through the rain and wind this morning but nothing moving and not much on the cams the last couple of days..A few 2.5 and 3.5 yr olds hitting scrapes at night. Came back to dry my clothes, heading back out in 30 hoping the pressure change, overcast skies and slightly cooler temps turn them on. If it doesn't bust wide open this weekend then the rut has been cancelled for 2015.. Athens County


----------



## TheKingofKings

The wind has already dried my clothes.


----------



## clafountain2

TH30060X said:


> Fostoria area


i live in Findlay hunt between mccomb and leipsic


----------



## Beeg

Just drove from Clark Co to northern Logan Co and back . Saw two does the whole trip. Been hunting Champaign Co hard since Oct . 28 and have not seen ANY rut activity. My buddy is hunting another part of farm and sees rut activity on almost every hunt . Three different shooters too. Gave him my decoy and it pulled in a big 8 if all the rack was there . One half was broken off. I have grunted in three non shooter bucks . Three does literally ran to my decoy . Looks like it is all about location , location location. Hopefully this cooler weather will help. I have not seen one buck chasing yet. My budfy saw 13 different does one evening. All feeding in picked bean field. Bucks were really checking them out . Good luck to all !


----------



## VAhunterOH

anyone have any success with a drag line? Still too early?


----------



## bigpess51

clafountain2 said:


> i live in Findlay hunt between mccomb and leipsic


Good luck to you two local boys! I hunt Findlay/Fostoria area as well!


----------



## RH1

Back in the spot that I've killed my buck the past 2 years. Wind is kinda sketchy. Keeps changing directions. I have out some wicks soaked in estrous so I'm hoping that helps mask me. I'm thinking that it should really start getting good this evening. Good luck everyone


----------



## ohiobucks

This guy was on my mock scrape less than 3 hours ago...just got in my stand.


----------



## RH1

Great pic ohiobucks


----------



## SPLUS1

I am sitting on a ridge top saddle over looking a cut corn field,put down a scent trail to.southern muskingum county sure hope it picks up soon


----------



## Justin1983

My vacation starts in about 35 minutes. Will be off until the 16th. Hunting Hardin and Logan county. Really looking forward to seeing some deer up on their feet!


----------



## jwolfe78

Drove from grove city to marengo then marengo to newark Saw zero deer out and didnt see a road kill unless i missed it while scanning the fields. Very weird for this time of the year!


----------



## snoodcrusher

No deer today. Saw a bobcat this a.m. Could have spit on him. Stealthy creatures for sure.


----------



## SPLUS1

jwolfe78 said:


> Drove from grove city to marengo then marengo to newark Saw zero deer out and didnt see a road kill unless i missed it while scanning the fields. Very weird for this time of the year!


 I know what you mean,I haven't had a deer jump in front of me while driving to any of my stands all week


----------



## r49740

Very very slow in the northeast so far


----------



## DB444

Just got back from my first trip to the Chillecothe area this season. The doe are straight feeding. The buck are running scrape lines heavy and just starting to cruise mostly under the cover of darkness (it's hot). With the weather change its due to blow up within the next 5 days! Aim small


----------



## Tennguy86

Heading north in the morning for the week. Anyone seeing rut activity around Jackson or Ross counties?


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Nope, its really slow


----------



## 17ghk

I'm still shaking. I had a true Ohio giant and two other bucks chasing a doe right by me. Couldn't stop him. He was grunting up a storm. Mahoning and Columbiana border.


----------



## lutzweiser

Any idea what causes this? 

All the corn is down now, finding new scrapes every day. And I'm off next 9 days. Columbiana county


----------



## NY deer hunter

Been here in Athens/Morgan counties the last five days. No deer movement and very little sign. This is the worst I've ever seen it


----------



## SPLUS1

I feel your pain nyhunter I am not far from you and its the worst in the 24 years I bbeen hunting here. I am from NY also what part you from


----------



## jwolfe78

NY deer hunter said:


> Been here in Athens/Morgan counties the last five days. No deer movement and very little sign. This is the worst I've ever seen it


Population is way down.


----------



## jwolfe78

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 3178937
> 
> 
> Any idea what causes this?
> 
> All the corn is down now, finding new scrapes every day. And I'm off next 9 days. Columbiana county


Injury during velvet.


----------



## helix33

jwolfe78 said:


> Population is way down.


I agree, it's been down for several years now. The state's allowed way to many deer to be killed and we're seeing the effects of it and have been for several years now.


----------



## jwolfe78

helix33 said:


> I agree, has been gor several years now. The state's allowed way to many deer to be killed and we're seeing the effects of it and have been for several yesrs now.


Exactly. We need to police ourselves. If we dont spare the does, we are playing into their hands.


----------



## tarzan3307

Lorain county....almost shot a doe, but then noticed a nice buck 20 yards behind her chasing hard. Grunted at em and got an arrow in him. Hit a little farther back than I wanted, but hopefully it puts him down for my first deer kill!!!


----------



## jwolfe78

tarzan3307 said:


> Lorain county....almost shot a doe, but then noticed a nice buck 20 yards behind her chasing hard. Grunted at em and got an arrow in him. Hit a little farther back than I wanted, but hopefully it puts him down for my first deer kill!!!


Goodluck!!


----------



## tarzan3307

jwolfe78 said:


> Goodluck!!


Thanks, brother! I'm shaking so bad! This is my 3rd season and it would be nice to have something to finally show for it. Haha.


----------



## Outback Man

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 3178937
> 
> 
> Any idea what causes this?
> 
> All the corn is down now, finding new scrapes every day. And I'm off next 9 days. Columbiana county


Broken skull or pedicle. Shot one just like it a long time ago. Figured another buck roughed him up or he got too frisky with a tree.


----------



## Tennguy86

Wrong answer 2X lol ... I hope it picks up with the cold front coming in.


----------



## clafountain2

bigpess51 said:


> Good luck to you two local boys! I hunt Findlay/Fostoria area as well!


Your luck paid off shot one bout an hour ago


----------



## LJOHNS

Hunting the next 7 days in Harrison county. Once this front moves through tonight its going to be a great weekend! I predict Sunday morning is going to be awesome - coldest morning of the week per the forecast. I will update each night... good luck to all and be safe!


----------



## holterross

9 hours in the stand southwest of Athens today.. Zero deer 4 turkeys and 6 squirrels... Gonna try another farm in meigs tomorrow...


----------



## z7master167

Guys i got a giant 8 about 45 min b4 dark! Waitin on buddies to come help drag him out pics to follow soon!!!


----------



## dspell20

z7master167 said:


> Guys i got a giant 8 about 45 min b4 dark! Waitin on buddies to come help drag him out pics to follow soon!!!


congrats


----------



## RICHFORESTCo

Had a monster 150-160 class 10 bed behind my setup today at 11 am. He eventually left and never presented a shot. A doe and fawn came by at 5:15 with no bucks in tow. Will be back after it tomorrow and Sunday 

Tuscarawas county


----------



## murphy31

Headed down right now from Mass. Hunting Carroll and Ashtabula county for the next week. With the cooler weather it should be good. I'm pretty pumped.


----------



## ohiobucks

Nothing in Knox County this afternoon until right at last light, spike buck chasing a doe hard with a yearling following them...


----------



## WEEGEE

chasing real hard two days in a row, here in Hardin.....running so hard you can't stop them ,even yelling at them.
should be the best weekend, so far........ all week I've seen some bumping,but now it's rut time. and all out running is on!


----------



## Bowhunter0224

Hope to see a little bigger moving this weekend in Lawrence county


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

My group saw quite a few deer from the stand this evening. Pulling back in the the front part of the property there were 14 doe in the cut bean field feeding. We were all hunting the back of the property and saw 7 doe and one buck. I can cofidently say that we have at least 21 doe on our 200 acres. No bucks in the front field with all the does. Some bucks gotta come in here


----------



## tarzan3307

Tracked my buck down (first deer ever)! He went 100 yards from where I shot him. Quite a feat since it was a double lung hit. He was 42 yards from my stand and chasing a doe. The doe and him both stopped when they heard me stand up, gave me just enough time to get a shot off. 11 points on him.


----------



## LONEEAGLELXMAN

Nice! Congratulations


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Great day in the blind today. 0540 shapes of deer started to appear in the food plot in front of the blind. One of the biggest deer was 10 yards in front of the blind feeding and moved off to about 24 yards. There is one other deer (large) that I cannot make out as well and 4 other deer. About 0615 I can start to make out bone on the two largest deer. 0624 the bucks lock up and they get it on for about 30 seconds until the one buck is chased off. The does come back in followed by the high racked 8 point. He presented me a broadside shot but I gave him a pass. Saw deer all morning after the rain let up and then again tonight just before dark. Back at it tomorrow, Meigs co. .


----------



## Tennguy86

tarzan3307 said:


> Tracked my buck down (first deer ever)! He went 100 yards from where I shot him. Quite a feat since it was a double lung hit. He was 42 yards from my stand and chasing a doe. The doe and him both stopped when they heard me stand up, gave me just enough time to get a shot off. 11 points on him.


Nice deer! congrats!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

tarzan3307 said:


> Tracked my buck down (first deer ever)! He went 100 yards from where I shot him. Quite a feat since it was a double lung hit. He was 42 yards from my stand and chasing a doe. The doe and him both stopped when they heard me stand up, gave me just enough time to get a shot off. 11 points on him.


Nice buck, congrats


----------



## Bowhunter0224

tarzan3307 said:


> Tracked my buck down (first deer ever)! He went 100 yards from where I shot him. Quite a feat since it was a double lung hit. He was 42 yards from my stand and chasing a doe. The doe and him both stopped when they heard me stand up, gave me just enough time to get a shot off. 11 points on him.


Nice deer


----------



## z7master167

Heres my hero shots, i shot him at 45yds trailing a doe.


----------



## z7master167

Lol only pic tht showed up is the 1 of my dad holdin it lmao


----------



## Bowhunter0224

z7master167 said:


> Heres my hero shots, i shot him at 45yds trailing a doe.


That's a great deer. Hope to get a chance at something like that in the morning


----------



## z7master167

Pics dont really do him justice, i rough scored him a few min ago n got 141


----------



## Bowhunter0224

That's a damn good deer from the pic of your dad holding him he looks wide


----------



## 17ghk

WEEGEE said:


> chasing real hard two days in a row, here in Hardin.....running so hard you can't stop them ,even yelling at them.
> should be the best weekend, so far........ all week I've seen some bumping,but now it's rut time. and all out running is on!


Yep I came to fill draw and couldn't stop a giant chasing a doe hard.


----------



## billk63

Been a tough year so far here in NE Ohio. Almost all activity has been at night, but catching a few smaller bucks and three shooters on trailcams. Have two stands 50 yds apart, one overlooking a nice lane in the woods, 30 yds from a white oak they've been hitting hard for a month, the other 50yds inside the woods bordering what was soybean but now winter wheat field. Started seeing some chasing two weeks ago and got busted by a small buck and a better buck last weekend, one from each stand.

Slept in with the rain and wind this morning and got set up by the white oak at noon. Had a small 8pt come in 15 minutes later 50 yds away. Grunted twice and he looked for a few seconds, but then turned and went back the same way he came in. Not up for a fight I guess. Figured he was headed for the corner of the winter wheat field and decided to switch stands an hour later. Sat for the next 4 hrs with nothing but tree rats making far too much noise. Hear a branch snap to my left and caught this guy entering the woods, just cruising slowly in no big hurry. He angles off to my left out of range to about 80 yds, stopping briefly to look my way when I grunted twice and bleated once. He started working a scrape for a few minutes and I thought what the heck. Picked up the rattling antlers and did a quick clatter/tick/clatter 5 second sequence. He heard it and worked my way until broadside at 22yds. Drew and he stopped with a tree blocking the shot, but then took two steps forward. Shot hit a bit higher than I wanted, without a passthru and he spun off thru the wheat field, tail down and running hard. He turned into the woods about 100yd off and I burned that spot into my mind. Thought that the tracking might be tough and only minutes til sunset. Called brother and he got there a half hour later. We went to the spot I had marked where he hit the woods and we only found a few drops of blood and leaf skids for the first ten yds. Spotted him down twenty yds away. Shot clipped near lung and went solidly thru fat part of far lung, broadhead striking far shoulder blade. My Exceed and Slick Trick Magnums did it again for me.

Not a monster, but a respectable very healthy looking deer.


----------



## helix33

tarzan3307 said:


> Tracked my buck down (first deer ever)! He went 100 yards from where I shot him. Quite a feat since it was a double lung hit. He was 42 yards from my stand and chasing a doe. The doe and him both stopped when they heard me stand up, gave me just enough time to get a shot off. 11 points on him.


Great buck, congratulations!


----------



## helix33

z7master167 said:


> Heres my hero shots, i shot him at 45yds trailing a doe.


Great buck, congratulations!


----------



## helix33

billk63 said:


> Been a tough year so far here in NE Ohio. Almost all activity has been at night, but catching a few smaller bucks and three shooters on trailcams. Have two stands 50 yds apart, one overlooking a nice lane in the woods, 30 yds from a white oak they've been hitting hard for a month, the other 50yds inside the woods bordering what was soybean but now winter wheat field. Started seeing some chasing two weeks ago and got busted by a small buck and a better buck last weekend, one from each stand.
> 
> Slept in with the rain and wind this morning and got set up by the white oak at noon. Had a small 8pt come in 15 minutes later 50 yds away. Grunted twice and he looked for a few seconds, but then turned and went back the same way he came in. Not up for a fight I guess. Figured he was headed for the corner of the winter wheat field and decided to switch stands an hour later. Sat for the next 4 hrs with nothing but tree rats making far too much noise. Hear a branch snap to my left and caught this guy entering the woods, just cruising slowly in no big hurry. He angles off to my left out of range to about 80 yds, stopping briefly to look my way when I grunted twice and bleated once. He started working a scrape for a few minutes and I thought what the heck. Picked up the rattling antlers and did a quick clatter/tick/clatter 5 second sequence. He heard it and worked my way until broadside at 22yds. Drew and he stopped with a tree blocking the shot, but then took two steps forward. Shot hit a bit higher than I wanted, without a passthru and he spun off thru the wheat field, tail down and running hard. He turned into the woods about 100yd off and I burned that spot into my mind. Thought that the tracking might be tough and only minutes til sunset. Called brother and he got there a half hour later. We went to the spot I had marked where he hit the woods and we only found a few drops of blood and leaf skids for the first ten yds. Spotted him down twenty yds away. Shot clipped near lung and went solidly thru fat part of far lung, broadhead striking far shoulder blade. My Exceed and Slick Trick Magnums did it again for me.
> 
> Not a monster, but a respectable very healthy looking deer.


Great buck, congratulations!


----------



## fmf979

Great deer guys


----------



## irishhacker

Some great bucks
..congrats to all the killers!

Hopefully I'll have one to add soon


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Not as cold as I thought it was gonna be hopefully the arrow flies today good luck guys


----------



## Tim/OH

I'm in the tree now......Licking County 




Tim


----------



## Hower08

Freezing in the tree in the brisk 49° temps haha


----------



## ohiobucks

Knox County, heard 2 grunts in front of me in the dark. Just heard the crossbow Amish hunter on the neighboring property off to my right and down the hill shoot...he's about 300 yards away, but it sounded like he was a lot closer.


----------



## irishhacker

2 150+ bucks in the field just before daylight. ..Preble county


----------



## Tennguy86

So boys are they moving with these colder Temps this morning?


----------



## SDaniels

Guernsey county. 3 guys 0 deer so far..


----------



## Hower08

Tennguy86 said:


> So boys are they moving with these colder Temps this morning?


Everything but the deer are. Had two small ***** hang out for 30 minutes then seen a bigggg fox nail two chipmunks. Tried to squeak him in. He was having no part of it


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

BrynnDog said:


> Guernsey county. 3 guys 0 deer so far..


Make it 5 

In Guernsey none for my father or I 




BrynnDog said:


> Guernsey county. 3 guys 0 deer so far..


----------



## Hower08

3SixtyOutdoors said:


> Make it 5
> 
> In Guernsey none for my father or I


Public or private. I bought my first tresspasser tags this year. So far no luck


----------



## Tim/OH

2 fawns and a 4pt so far......





Tim


----------



## Liveblue23

5 does and close encounter with this guy.he and doe came in down wind. He was close enough but no shot. She eased out and so did he.


----------



## glassguy2511

Slow slow slow this morning. Scioto Co


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

Public just had a Doe and little buck bumping her


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

Sorry ment private


----------



## ohiobucks

Seen 14 deer this morning so far, 4 bucks. None over 100", but each one was pushing does and grunting. Knox Co


----------



## fryguy519

No deer here yet either. Seen a coyote, no shot


----------



## Yox

Slow morning in Ashland county I am going to sit all day colder temps have me very hopeful.


----------



## Hower08

Just seen a big 6 pt. Couldnt get him close enough


----------



## ArcheryRoad

Warren cty
Three bucks and five doe. Nothing big


----------



## acbuckeye20

5 Does hanging around me all morning. No bucks..... =(

Muskingum County.


----------



## bowfreak8

Had a decent 8 cruise by me at 20 yards and about 5 minutes later a big wide 8 came through..unfortunately he stay about 80 yards out..buck movement picking up in Harrison county!


----------



## hdrking2003

Buddy of mine whacked a GIANT last night in Richland Co. He'll get on here before long to post pics, but I'm guessing upper 1's to lower 2's on the gross. Monsters are out!!


----------



## Squirrel

My friend is in NE OH and said he saw 5 bucks already. One was a buck he wanted to shoot but he never got a clean shot.


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

Slow n Fairfield one lone 6 point


----------



## Winter88

Getting some pretty good action 6does and 2bucks so far nothing big but it's only a matter of time yesterday was the first day I got any response from calling. Medina county


----------



## missionman44

Had a decent buck push a doe past me at 8:20. Saw 1 other doe so far. Also picked 2 ticks off me so far. I hate ticks


----------



## joffutt1

Anyone sitting all day?


----------



## joffutt1

I'm along the Ohio River by Meigs and zero activity thus far. Only 1 small 4 pt. 

Cams show zero activity in last 3 days.


----------



## JB13

I am giving it a thought. Seen a small eight pushing doe early then just now had a young ten come through searching. Grunted and he came in on a string! Ashland county


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

No luck so far in Pike could have arrowed some Turkey's but that's it


----------



## joffutt1

No indication of any rut activity at all here. No response to calls. No chasing.


----------



## flinginairos

Super slow here in Meigs. Seen three small bucks that looked like they were just having a lazy morning lol. Just browsing around before going back to bed. My dad and two other buddies haven't even seen a deer!


----------



## Darkvador

I have been watching bucks cruise since Tuesday. This year your location is crucial because there are no acorns. If your hunting spot relies heavily on acorns and your doe numbers suck, you are going to get frustrated. Vinton/Jackson.


----------



## foxcat

Fairfield; one small 8pt at dawn, nothing since.


----------



## z7master167

Heres a little better pic of the 8 i killed yesterday eve


----------



## ohiobucks

Just had a really nice 8pt dogging a doe come through. She got about 100 yards downwind of me, and spooked back the way they came...Knox


----------



## Yox

Had on small buck come out right behind my blind an hour ago, he spooked pretty good at what sounded and looked like >3yards


----------



## snoodcrusher

I've seen 4 young bucks cruising in Jackson county today.


----------



## tim1676

Same in Spring Valley


foxcat said:


> Fairfield; one small 8pt at dawn, nothing since.


----------



## tim1676

Nice deer
Congrats


----------



## tim1676

z7master167 said:


> Heres a little better pic of the 8 i killed yesterday eve


Nice deer
Congrats


----------



## netfan

Ashland County - My 200 acres exploded in the woods today! Deer were everywhere, running, grunting, chasing, snorting. What a blast! Now if I can only get some bigger ones to come around. 2 shooters visible today, one giant came out into the field as a friend was walking out - buck didn't even notice. If the rut ISN'T on, it's pretty darn close. Can't wait to get back out - heading there in 30 - good luck everyone !!


----------



## CattleGuy

Woods dead until 10 am. Now deer running everywhere. Saw a gods 10 pt nose to ground out on golf course


----------



## slashbait

In tree in Ashland county got acorns including whites but strangest thing there not eating them! There all on browse! Action last weekend great very sparse since not one deer eating acorns weird


----------



## 17ghk

Saw a doe run across road and got creamed. Buck made it. Just saw a nice buck from stand. Deer are moving.


----------



## Hower08

Helping with a track job in a few. May have enough time to sneak into the stand when im done. If not got all day tomorrow only seen one deer thismorning sat 5.5 hours big 6 though hes been all over our farm for the past month


----------



## toadless

I've seen 3 eight pointers, one basket rack, and 3 does. All the bucks were chasing with nose to the ground. Highland County


----------



## Johndeere3390

Anyone got any reports around gallipolis? I'll be there Tom.


----------



## Camotimm

Deleware county, have 2 mature bucks locked down with 2 seperate does all day. Couple hundered yards apart, I'm in the middle. Couple yearlings and small buck wandering around.


----------



## flinginairos

Johndeere3390 said:


> Anyone got any reports around gallipolis? I'll be there Tom.


I'm not too far from there now. Very slow today for me. I've seen four small bucks. Only one kinda semi cruising through. Hope it picks up


----------



## bporter

This wind is kinda fierce today in sw ohio. Slow slow slow. Seen a button buck since 5:45 am


----------



## ohiobucks

Took an hour and a half lunch break, back in the tree in Knox co. Saw a 2 year old 8 pt on the walk in this afternoon, out in the middle of the hay field. In a different tree closer to where the action was at this morning...


----------



## hdrking2003

Well, I may have just wasted my day. Farmer just entered the field with a bush hog to mow down all of the corn stubble. Not sure why, but I'm not a farmer, so it is what it is. He's got 2 more fields to do beside me too.


----------



## Meister

I sat 530-945. Zero deer. Wife wanted to try a mid day hunt so I came in on baby duty. At 10 I ran to grab us breakfast and 50 yards from my drive a fork cones between two houses.. Wife got on stand at 1040.. She was gonna come back in at 2 then I was gonna head out.. At 210 she txts and says buck.. Small.. Then doe.. Then doe.. Now it's 305 and she's been listening to an aggressive fight up on the flat just outa range.. So, I'm on the couch.. Lol


----------



## Meister

HD, them deer do not give a rats ass about the tractor. Keep hunting.


----------



## Jackson87

Hunted this morning in Highland county.Zero deer.I packed up and headed to Warren county for the evening.In the stand now hoping for some action.


----------



## belcikmj

Been in the tree since 2, no sightings. Has anyone been successful with calling? -warren county.


----------



## bporter

I have rattled a few times today. Nothing yet


----------



## ccrowe

Warren County has been slow for me today.


----------



## holterross

belcikmj said:


> Been in the tree since 2, no sightings. Has anyone been successful with calling? -warren county.


I haven't found to much success in anything.. hunted food hunted water hunted bedding, grunted, rattled, bleated stood on my head threw stuff at the army of squirrels and still no action.. Seeing deer half hour after light and half hour before dark.. Buddy is hunting a few miles away and has been covered up just have to find the hot spot.. Meigs


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Temps about to start dropping stay in there boys


----------



## hdrking2003

Meister said:


> HD, them deer do not give a rats ass about the tractor. Keep hunting.


Oh I plan on it, been here all day as it is, just a lot less confident about this spot for this eve.


----------



## Jackson87

Just rattled and had 2 bucks charge in at once.Basket rack walked right by and big buck stayed in the brush at 40 yards thrashing trees.Wow, that was intense!


----------



## CattleGuy

Pretty good action late morning Now nothing. Fyi. He's bush hogging the corn stalks to round bale. So expect to see a baler shortly Keep hunting those deer don't care about tractors or implements


----------



## tim1676

I've been out all day, have only seen a young 6 ptr about 8:30
Hopefully starts to pick up...Warren Co


bporter said:


> This wind is kinda fierce today in sw ohio. Slow slow slow. Seen a button buck since 5:45 am


----------



## hdrking2003

CattleGuy said:


> Pretty good action late morning Now nothing. Fyi. He's bush hogging the corn stalks to round bale. So expect to see a baler shortly Keep hunting those deer don't care about tractors or implements


 Good to know, and yeah, I'm here till dark.


----------



## ohiobucks

Small doe just walked by, she got the pass...


----------



## Camotimm

Been watching this buck bedded with a doe all day. We've been watching each other. He knows I'm here, but she won't let him go anywhere. I'm sure he knows I know he's there. And most likely, he knows I know he knows I'm here. But neither of us are going to do anything about it except watch each other.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Killed the buck yesterday who was bedded with a doe.

So far nill today tagging along with my friend.


----------



## z7hunter11

Johndeere3390 said:


> Anyone got any reports around gallipolis? I'll be there Tom.


I'm here now. Pretty eventful morning but dead since. No hard chasing just a few up on there feet searching. Should be anytime though!


----------



## Justin1983

Bleated and grunted in this guy at 7:01 this morning. With the help of doe estrus and dom. buck pee he came from 1 woods over to the edge of the woods where I was. Stopped at 40ish yards made a scrape and licked some branches. Got to 15 yards broadside. I gave him a NAP kill zone through the heart. He didn't make it more than 40 yards before expiring. Hunted in Logan county.


----------



## snoodcrusher

Congrats! Great buck


----------



## jwolfe78

Congrats! Looks old! 3rd straight day...zero deer


----------



## Sasamafras

Nice buck justin! Does he have like a 3rd main beam coming or what! That awesome. Good reports today I heard, I'll be out tomorrow.


----------



## Justin1983

Sasamafras said:


> Nice buck justin! Does he have like a 3rd main beam coming or what! That awesome. Good reports today I heard, I'll be out tomorrow.


It's like a kicker off of the main beam and it drops. So not sure if it's a "drop kicker", a drop tine, or just a kicker.


----------



## PayneTrain

Callin it a night, 2 doe came and went under my stand. Saw one more on a far ridge but couldn't see the head. Neighbors cat has also been here all evening sleeping by my pond but didn't offer any good shots lol. Headed back out in the morning with some more layers!

Hocking Co


----------



## Regohio

That a way…Nice Buck…nice Shot!!!




Justin1983 said:


> Bleated and grunted in this guy at 7:01 this morning. With the help of doe estrus and dom. buck pee he came from 1 woods over to the edge of the woods where I was. Stopped at 40ish yards made a scrape and licked some branches. Got to 15 yards broadside. I gave him a NAP kill zone through the heart. He didn't make it more than 40 yards before expiring. Hunted in Logan county.


----------



## CarbonMike

Zero deer for me today. Guy in the same woods saw a small 6 pointer. Southern Montgomery County (Germantown)


----------



## fmf979

Regohio said:


> That a way…Nice Buck…nice Shot!!!


You beat me to it with the great shot! Neat rack congrats


----------



## lutzweiser

Can someone tell me what a deer looks like? I think I forget


----------



## bmwlife1976

Small bucks chasing all evening in highland county


----------



## hdrking2003

Ended up seeing 1 forky in the last 6 hours of the day. Maybe tomorrow will be better. In other news, my buddy told me to go ahead and post pics of his buck because he's not sure when he'll have a chance. It was northern Knox county, not southern Richland as originally reported. It was his first sit on a new farm that he scouted early yesterday afternoon, and he was in stand around 4pm. 45 mins later this guy came in chasing some does. Ended up drawing on the deer 3 times and even missed him once before he connected. Buck fever will do that to ya!! The does kept this buck close and off his game just long enough to make it happen. To make the story even better.....this is his FIRST buck, and only the Second deer he's ever taken(doe last year). So to sum it up.......scouted new farm in the early afternoon, went to a new stand on a new farm later that afternoon, then shoots buck of a lifetime as his first buck ever! Gotta love deer hunting and the rut!! I helped set up his bow, so I am also taking 1/2 credit, lol. Way to go Mark, very proud of you!!!


----------



## Thatllhurtlater

Thanks Clint!! You would have gotten more credit if you'd helped me drag this pig out!!


----------



## hdrking2003

Thatllhurtlater said:


> Thanks Clint!! You would have gotten more credit if you'd helped me drag this pig out!!


Lmao! Gladly will next time as long as you let me take a few hero pics with him so I can tell people that I shot him!![emoji106] Now off to the taxi!!


----------



## Frazeysburg

Nothing going on in muskingum county


----------



## belcikmj

I'm so mad, right as I was climbing out of the tree a buck came chasing a doe right by me. On the walk back to the truck got busted by a symphony of deer. Snorted for 5 mins, think this season is toast


----------



## Matt G

So I was in Greene county, saw one coyote before daylight. Then saw 4 different bucks and 1 doeall between 9 and 1030. Biggest buck 130 inch walked down bridle trail 90 yards away.


----------



## JB13

hdrking2003 said:


> Lmao! Gladly will next time as long as you let me take a few hero pics with him so I can tell people that I shot him!![emoji106] Now off to the taxi!!


Wow stud! Congratulations!


----------



## onlyaspike

Holy crap is that thing a MONSTER!!!! CONGRATS! !!!


----------



## acbuckeye20

Had 9 does around me for the last hour and a half of light. No bucks or rut activity to speak of til the last 10 min when a small 8 came and chased them off. Have yet to see a mature buck. 

Muskingum County


----------



## tim1676

hdrking2003 said:


> Ended up seeing 1 forky in the last 6 hours of the day. Maybe tomorrow will be better. In other news, my buddy told me to go ahead and post pics of his buck because he's not sure when he'll have a chance. It was northern Knox county, not southern Richland as originally reported. It was his fiHhrst sit on a new farm that he scouted early yesterday afternoon, and he was in stand around 4pm. 45 mins later this guy came in chasing some does. Ended up drawing on the deer 3 times and even missed him once before he connected. Buck fever will do that to ya!! The does kept this buck close and off his game just long enough to make it happen. To make the story even better.....this is his FIRST buck, and only the Second deer he's ever taken(doe last year). So to sum it up.......scouted new farm in the early afternoon, went to a new stand on a new farm later that afternoon, then shoots buck of a lifetime as his first buck ever! Gotta love deer hunting and the rut!! I helped set up his bow, so I am also taking 1/2 credit, lol. Way to go Mark, very proud of you!!!


Man, what a stud
Congrats


----------



## belcikmj

Awesome buck! Congrats!


----------



## Regohio

That buck is insane!


----------



## hdrking2003

Regohio said:


> That buck is insane!


You ain't lyin!!!! Now put in perspective that it's his first buck ever!!!! I told him he's ruined for life now, lol.


----------



## polkhunter

Got this guy yesterday evening at 4:30 pm, walking through woods like he didn't have a care in the world.
Saw a huge 10pt chasing tonight and a nice but smaller 10 chasing also, definitely fun time to be in the woods....


----------



## bigdavemc08

Anxious to hear what that buck will score! He's a beast of a deer. Good work!


----------



## greatthosu

hdrking2003 said:


> Ended up seeing 1 forky in the last 6 hours of the day. Maybe tomorrow will be better. In other news, my buddy told me to go ahead and post pics of his buck because he's not sure when he'll have a chance. It was northern Knox county, not southern Richland as originally reported. It was his first sit on a new farm that he scouted early yesterday afternoon, and he was in stand around 4pm. 45 mins later this guy came in chasing some does. Ended up drawing on the deer 3 times and even missed him once before he connected. Buck fever will do that to ya!! The does kept this buck close and off his game just long enough to make it happen. To make the story even better.....this is his FIRST buck, and only the Second deer he's ever taken(doe last year). So to sum it up.......scouted new farm in the early afternoon, went to a new stand on a new farm later that afternoon, then shoots buck of a lifetime as his first buck ever! Gotta love deer hunting and the rut!! I helped set up his bow, so I am also taking 1/2 credit, lol. Way to go Mark, very proud of you!!!


Congratulations! ! O-H


----------



## Thatllhurtlater

I will probably never top it but hell I'm good with that!!!


----------



## wasp

In stand for 8 hours today a few counties south of Columbus. This morning saw a yearling 4-point casually bumping some does around, no other bucks. This evening saw yearling 5-point moseying through woods, then an hour before dark a 2 1/2 8-point was doing some decent chasing of a few does. First I've seen of that so far this season, maybe a good sign.


----------



## hdrking2003

Thatllhurtlater said:


> I will probably never top it but hell I'm good with that!!!


Well duuuuuuhhh!!! Lol. I hate you.[emoji1]


----------



## hdrking2003

I-o


----------



## LJOHNS

Super slow day in Harrison county. Saw one buck with a doe near my truck on the way out at dark. Had a clan of Amish driving some woods around the area - probably has thing all screwed up.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Wow thats a lotto buck... awesome


----------



## 3dn4jc

Muskingum Co. today, buck had a doe on lock down.


----------



## tdurb1327

A long day in Columbiana County. Out all day and nothing shows up until 4pm. A decent 6-8 pointer but would not come down close enough for a shot. I rattled, bleated ,and grunted with no luck or interest from him. Then of course as I was getting ready to leave for the night, a herd of deer come trampling close by. Must have been does but couldn't tell. Hopefully this rut picks up soon.


----------



## corybrown50

Skunked last 2 days in Butler county. Any one having any luck in SW OH?


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Finally saw good rut movement in Monroe County today just no shooters but it was good to seem bucks grunting


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

camotimm said:


> been watching this buck bedded with a doe all day. We've been watching each other. He knows i'm here, but she won't let him go anywhere. I'm sure he knows i know he's there. And most likely, he knows i know he knows i'm here. But neither of us are going to do anything about it except watch each other.


lmao!!!!!


----------



## Smash'M Outdoors

My son got it done in highland county this morning. We seen 11 bucks between 3 of us today.


----------



## CarbonMike

corybrown50 said:


> Skunked last 2 days in Butler county. Any one having any luck in SW OH?


I'm with you. Been in properties in Butler and Montgomery and it's like a ghost town as far as deer.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Awesome buck... Alot of big deer in Muskingum.. I shot my first buck there 164".



3dn4jc said:


> Muskingum Co. today, buck had a doe on lock down.
> View attachment 3184593


----------



## kpsingleton

Huntined in Wayne county this past wednesday. Saw a buck and a doe. Buck didn't give two craps about the doe. Hunted this morning. Tried rattling, grunting, and bleating, nothing going on. Hopefully things start to heat up over the next couple of days.


----------



## z7master167

Hunted yesterday evening had a good buck chase 3 does in the bottom, im tagged out and on doe duty but man i love to see em chase


----------



## Eddieb333

What time is first shooting light in the am? Haven't had the chance to get out in the mornings since time change. Like to be situated and sitting by 615-620.


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

I'm hunting in Richland where sunrise is 7:08 so shooting time is 6:38. Good luck!


----------



## Eddieb333

TurkeyTaker'12 said:


> I'm hunting in Richland where sunrise is 7:08 so shooting time is 6:38. Good luck!


Thanks!! Good luck to you. The woods are going to be hot this morning.


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

I'm thinking today is the day some bucks die midday. Don't ask me why but with what I saw last night they will be out all night and back to bed early


----------



## helix33

polkhunter said:


> View attachment 3184353
> 
> Got this guy yesterday evening at 4:30 pm, walking through woods like he didn't have a care in the world.
> Saw a huge 10pt chasing tonight and a nice but smaller 10 chasing also, definitely fun time to be in the woods....


Nice buck, congratulations!


----------



## helix33

tim1676 said:


> Man, what a stud
> Congrats


Wow, what a monster! He's ruined now for sure.


----------



## helix33

3dn4jc said:


> Muskingum Co. today, buck had a doe on lock down.
> View attachment 3184593


Great buck, congratulations.


----------



## helix33

sjgw29 said:


> View attachment 3184865
> 
> My son got it done in highland county this morning. We seen 11 bucks between 3 of us today.


Great buck, congratulations!


----------



## helix33

I was out yesterday evening I saw a bunch of does but no bucks but it was still a great night. Back out tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

5 steps from the door to my blind and a buck jumps up next to my blind and runs off....not sure if that's good luck or bad.....lol


----------



## lutzweiser

All quite in Columbiana County, Negley Rt 170


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

Spooked a few on the walk in, hopefully they are moving well today, Richland county checking in


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

Actually can here chasing 100 yards off and a buck making a scrape, good luck boys!!!


----------



## cretor11

Finally some action in hocking county. Unfortunately im not hunting this morning. Just got home from work and watched two bucks chase a doe around a few minutes. I have one more night to work and then 4 days to hunt. Hopefully its better than my hunts last week


----------



## lutzweiser

3 doe off in the distance making there way back to bed. Nothing following.


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

Had a doe come trotting in to 10 yards then slowly headed off when she went down wind of me, no one following her


----------



## Tim/OH

Heard some chasing in the distance right before daybreak....just did some rattling.

Let's see what happens 



Tim


----------



## ohiobucks

These woods were on fire yesterday morning, nothing so far this morning. 10+ degrees cooler today compared to yesterday, but no wind...it feels pretty good today in Knox co.


----------



## holterross

Just had this guy respond to a grunt sounded like a dozer contingent through the brush.. Couple more years.. First response all year .. Meigs


----------



## Bjsaleen

On my way home from work this morning, passes maybe 10 deer 4 were bucks crossing open fields following does. One set was even laying by the road looking at another buck crossing the field. This was eastern Delaware county


----------



## lutzweiser

A very hyper yearling is now running circles around my stand. Mom is standing off in the distance stomping. Does not look happy. Lol


----------



## BigBuckBeast

That's a bruiser body there!!!!!


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Bjsaleen said:


> On my way home from work this morning, passes maybe 10 deer 4 were bucks crossing open fields following does. One set was even laying by the road looking at another buck crossing the field. This was eastern Delaware county


That's a bruiser body right there!


----------



## JB13

I was in the same boat deer all over yesterday thinking with these cooler temps it would be even better today but so far nothing. Ashland county.


----------



## tim1676

Nothing happening in Spring Valley so far, grunted and bleeted no response. We'll see what happens. With these temps, they should be moving


----------



## Eddieb333

Just had 4 bucks come in hounding two does. One shooter, 3 1/2 old 125-130. Really hard to pass after the really slow two weeks. But stayed disciplined and let him grow up. Had two other bucks come in just now as well, but no other shooters. Best morning I've had so far. Licking county.


----------



## JW683

Seeing pretty good numbers and a handful of shooter bucks, just very little to any chasing. Had 9 does in a food plot around me and a 140-150" 8 walked by and didn't even look their way. He just went to bed.
A buddy shot a nice one on the same farm this morning, giving him some time before we take up the trail. Central Ohio.


----------



## RH1

I shot this buck yesterday morning.
He came running when I grunted at him. He covered 70 yds in no time to see who was calling him out. Not my biggest buck but very exciting hunt and last day of vacation.


----------



## lutzweiser

Just grunted in a decent 2 1/2 year old buck and little basket rack. Both came from different directions.


----------



## trickytross

Had 4 different 2.5 yr olds coming through. 2 had their noses to the ground running like mad men. 2 different 1.5 yr olds just walking. Saw 3 does. One was headed to bed it looked like and just had 2 does leave me about 45 minutes ago. 

Vinton and Gailia


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

Crazy morning so far. Had a doe trot up to 10 yards away at shooting time, then had a nice 8 walk with nose down 80 yards away, but couldn't care less about me grunting. Then had a mama and her two fawns nurse in front of me at 20 yards. Then as they were leaving I had a nice shooter 8 come in and I took a shot at 25 yards, clipped a f%!*$\× branch that I didn't see and gut shot him. Praise God I hit the artery because he went down within 50 yards and fell into a creek bed and hasn't moved since (this was at 8:55). To make sure I am going to give him until later this afternoon. Just had a half basket two pointer come by at 10 yards as I was writing this. I'll update you guys later about my buck.


----------



## Hower08

Me and rh1 doubled on our farm yesterday guys. Both were the smallest bucks weve both shot in a few years but oh well. It was nice this year really i was just hunting and trying not to stress. Time to fish dove duck and squirrel hunt! Will post pics later


----------



## Outback Man

More activity so far today than all season combined. Some 2.5-3.5 yr old chasing and grunting. Mostly cruising. Blew two opportunities. First got drawn on a yote and couldn't get him to stop for shot. Second got spotted by a shooter at 8:40 who snuck in behind me and saw me sit down cause I had no idea he was there. Two more foes loved thru about 15 minutes shout but that's only activity since 9:00am-Warren County


----------



## IrishHunter1

Hunted Knox Co. yesterday and had bucks running crazy with bleat....took a nice 11 pt. around 8:45. Its the magical week......


----------



## Agustus

Wonder if the afternoon/evening activity will be as good as you guys describe? Could t go out this morning but yesterday all day was slower than expected in east central. 

Best of luck to those out this beautiful morning!


----------



## Eddieb333

My woods are on fire right now. Just had three does and two small bucks come busting through. Watching two other bucks hound three does in the field. One shooter. About 145. I'm not sure that I will get down today. May be an all day sit. Licking county.


----------



## SPLUS1

*slow season*

Not sure what's happened in muskingum county have yet to see much of anything the past 5 days


----------



## jlh42581

Whats happened is the all out doe slaughter. I bet theyre moving on managed private land.


----------



## 17ghk

I let a small six walk which I never do, but I couldn't shoot him after the beast I saw. I'll shoot any buck before a doe.


----------



## Ohio_Hunter01

In the middle of an all day sit today in nw Ohio- Sandusky county. Saw the bruiser I've been after for the first time in daylight hours at around 730am way out in the field, but wasn't interested in grunts. They are up on their feet, hoping he comes by a little closer today during his rounds.


----------



## Winter88

What do you guys open woods or thick cover for the afternoon?


----------



## Winter88

*think


----------



## z7master167

I hunt open woods til gun season, sst my dad in my spot this morning and he had 4 bucks cruise by before 930


----------



## Tiggie_00

Just get close to a buck in lock down with a doe or down wind of a bedding area. Or maybe try hunting a pinch point before an entrance to a bedding area. You can use bait to bring in hot doe to feed and a dominate buck to follow. Be in your stand by 3:15.


----------



## Winter88

Open woods it is


----------



## Darkvador

Shot a coyote at 9:30. Spun around in circles spraying blood everywhere. Then he proceeded to stink. Got down and hauled him off to deep ravine. Back in stand now. Maybe those two bucks I let slide this morning will repay me by sending the local bully past my stand so I can let the air out of him.


----------



## jeff25

Finally saw some chasing today for the first time, two small bucks chasing a doe and her fawn right at day break, then nothing after that.


----------



## flathead

Finally Seen a solid deer. Still have seen absolutely zero rut activity.


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

Shot this solid 6 pointer at 9 am after he trotted by chasing a mom and her two fawns. He was quartering away when I took a shot and clipped a branch and hit father back than I wanted. But I hit his main artery and lunged him, he ran 25 yards and then piled up. Good luck guys! They are moving that's for sure!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Congrats.....


----------



## lutzweiser

TurkeyTaker'12 said:


> Shot this solid 6 pointer at 9 am after he trotted by chasing a mom and her two fawns. He was quartering away when I took a shot and clipped a branch and hit father back than I wanted. But I hit his main artery and lunged him, he ran 25 yards and then piled up. Good luck guys! They are moving that's for sure!
> View attachment 3187882


I was chasing a giant 5 1/2 year old 6 point 2 years ago, he never grew brow tines and looked so cool. Had pics of him for 4 years in a row. Never got a shot at him though. Congrats


----------



## PayneTrain

3 does running on opposite ridge about 8am. This guy (who I've been watching) came following around 835. Gave a bleat and grunt and not sure if that did it but he came off their trail onto the trail of a doe I saw last night under my stand. Came up to me quartering to offered no shot and stopped at 15 yds, saw me but wasn't really sure. He snorted and went away about 10 yds. Turned to check it out for a second time and gave me broadside. Double lunged with Rage Hypos went 40 yds and slammed hard into a creek bed. First buck with a bow and I'm pleased. Only hunting on 5 acres. 

Hocking Co


----------



## helix33

PayneTrain said:


> 3 does running on opposite ridge about 8am. This guy (who I've been watching) came following around 835. Gave a bleat and grunt and not sure if that did it but he came off their trail onto the trail of a doe I saw last night under my stand. Came up to me quartering to offered no shot and stopped at 15 yds, saw me but wasn't really sure. He snorted and went away about 10 yds. Turned to check it out for a second time and gave me broadside. Double lunged with Rage Hypos went 40 yds and slammed hard into a creek bed. First buck with a bow and I'm pleased. Only hunting on 5 acres.
> 
> Hocking Co


Great buck, congratulations!


----------



## ohiobucks

In my favorite area, wind is so-so. Just had a 2 year old 8 pt walk through. Knox


----------



## SPLUS1

jlh42581 said:


> Whats happened is the all out doe slaughter. I bet theyre moving on managed private land.


I hunt the edges of private and state forest in areas that always produced,this year is completley dead had a buddy pull a camera and it only had two deer pics in 3 weeks


----------



## belcikmj

Nice deer guys! Jumped my target buck on the way in, he was bedded right under my stand


----------



## Darkvador

SPLUS1 said:


> I hunt the edges of private and state forest in areas that always produced,this year is completley dead had a buddy pull a camera and it only had two deer pics in 3 weeks


Yep. No doe = no rut. Simple.


----------



## doublelung76

Congrats to all who have scored. Champaign county,buddy saw 130" breed a doe yesterdaynight,I grunted in a 130"8 pt that I passed-he was all over my doe in heat scent,saw a scrappy 120" 9pt this morning tongue out head low,going to bed looked like he was running all night


----------



## lutzweiser

Can hear a deer grunting and sounds like he is chasing right behind me. It's over a hill and thick so I can't see them. Columbiana county


----------



## jwolfe78

If it wasn't for squirrels and fenceline hunters and the guys who park their trucks 50yds from the fenceline the hunt....would not have seen anything the past 4 days. Deer numbers are way down....its going to make people quit hunting, along with guys who put ladder stands 6"'s off your fenceline and say they are not hunting your cornfield, ridiculous


----------



## SPLUS1

jwolfe78 said:


> If it wasn't for squirrels and fenceline hunters and the guys who park their trucks 50yds from the fenceline the hunt....would not have seen anything the past 4 days. Deer numbers are way down....its going to make people quit hunting, along with guys who put ladder stands 6"'s off your fenceline and say they are not hunting your cornfield, ridiculous


Well said,i probably wont be back next year going to be hard after 24 years but i will return in due time


----------



## jwolfe78

SPLUS1 said:


> Well said,i probably wont be back next year going to be hard after 24 years but i will return in due time


Low deer numbers have a greater effect on the local economy than a few insurance companies who dont spend their money here.


----------



## AlexBl

I'm hunting wayne nashional forest in se ohio. Sat for 3 straight days, didn't see a deer ( I always see deer.


----------



## cjcg7980

I will be headed to meigs county on Wednesday anyone familiar with the Racine area and what r your thoughts on my timing we will be hunting Thursday through tuesday


----------



## lutzweiser

Well this is a new one. 3 people on horse back riding right through the field and clearing it out. FML!!


----------



## SPLUS1

AlexBl said:


> I'm hunting wayne nashional forest in se ohio. Sat for 3 straight days, didn't see a deer ( I always see deer.


I am from buffalo also and know how you feel.heading back tommorow better hunting at home


----------



## holterross

cjcg7980 said:


> I will be headed to meigs county on Wednesday anyone familiar with the Racine area and what r your thoughts on my timing we will be hunting Thursday through tuesday


Grew up just north of there hunt a 300 acre farm about 15 minutes north east rut activity has been very slow... Today was my best day 7 deer 2 bucks biggest being 115 class,..


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR

Had 2 does feeding at 150 yds at first light. Scared off by a coyote. Then at 9 am had 2 yearlings come into 25 yds and they brought MAMA! Tagged out in Greene County! 
P.s. no buck were following or chasing. I am just now seeing rubs and scrapes.


----------



## Sasamafras

Tons of chasing, seeking and deer movement this am in Crawford county. All far off in open fields though.


----------



## flinginairos

My morning was PAINFULLY slow. One small buck walking through right at daylight and nothing after that. My buddy on the other hand, who was just 200 yards from me, saw seven bucks, three of them shooters all after one hot doe. Two nice tens and an eight point. We had to come home tonight but I will be back Wed-Sun this week to try again! We did get the buck I passed up on cam doing the deed LOL


----------



## snoodcrusher

My buddy killed a 150 class 8 pt in Meigs today.


----------



## toporshop

Just got home from an 8 day hunt in athens/Meigs co. For me it was one of my worst trips in the past 8 yrs. Hot weather and zero rutting activity. I personally only seen 1 shooter the whole time but it had no interest in my calls. My buddy did get a chance at a giant. He hit it in the shoulder and we never recovered it. We lost blood after 600 yds of tracking. He spent 2 days looking but never found it. Of course they are starting to rut since we left. Here's a pic of the buck. Hope he is still alive.


----------



## bmwlife1976

helix33 said:


> Great buck, congratulations!


Nice buck. Oh and nice big buck contest shirt.


----------



## 00farmcummins

Not sure what to think of this year's rut. Hunted all weekend and didn't see a whole lot of activity. This morning had a shooter with 2 does and a little buck came in to check them out and he ran him off. Then tonight had a total of 8 deer in the field. Mix of does and fawns. Had a small buck come out and just browse then a shooter came out walked to every deer in the field to check them out then proceed to walk our way but past about 40 yds out of range. Didn't see any chasing this weekend and not very many bucks over all usually in a very good spot that I haven't been skunked once this year in and have hunted it probably 30 times. Same stand my buck came out of first week of season. Thinking it will heat up mid week thru next weekend. Warren co.


----------



## z7master167

Woods were on fire this eve. Dad seen 6 bucks 1 big shooter but no shot, i seen 3 bucks 1 was a shooter but im tagged out and 2 bucks fought 20yds from me for 15 minutes off and on they were after a doe!


----------



## z7master167

Oh and this is galia lawrence border


----------



## mosh22

12 hours in the stand this weekend...nothing zilch nada. Probably burned 60 - 70 hours so far this year in 2 counties and seen only 2 deer..hoping for some more activity next weekend..North central Ohio


----------



## Agustus

SLOW afternoon for me. Sat In s known travel corridor and never heard or saw a deer.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

PayneTrain said:


> 3 does running on opposite ridge about 8am. This guy (who I've been watching) came following around 835. Gave a bleat and grunt and not sure if that did it but he came off their trail onto the trail of a doe I saw last night under my stand. Came up to me quartering to offered no shot and stopped at 15 yds, saw me but wasn't really sure. He snorted and went away about 10 yds. Turned to check it out for a second time and gave me broadside. Double lunged with Rage Hypos went 40 yds and slammed hard into a creek bed. First buck with a bow and I'm pleased. Only hunting on 5 acres.
> 
> Hocking Co


Great buck, congrats.


----------



## The Phantom

Sat all day yesterday. Saw one small buck and five does before 9 am, then nothing until 5 pm. Had two does enter the field 160 yards away and feed on the cut beans. At 540 pm had a doe and her two fawns come out into the same field 80 yards away. Never got closer so had to chase them away so I could leave. Didn't make it out today. Will be in a different location tomorrow.


----------



## KimberTac1911

Saw some does, a little buck and had the big 8 i have been chasing. He never came in closer than 35 yards and was vehind tree(stand was on). This is going to be a long week at work. Finally starting to see buck movement/chasing in my neck of the woods


----------



## r49740

I've been in standing from dark until dark since last Wednesday. Yesterday was first chasing activity I have seen. All of it was about half hour before shooting light and half hour after shooting light. A couple scrubby bucks in between. Some chasing along slashing edge so far this morning. Hoping it continues through the week


----------



## staatscomm

Been a slow year in knox county (north of mount vernon). Have seen a lot of rut activity, with no sign of mature bucks during daylight. Had a small 6 point come under my stand yesterday morning though. First buck i've seen this year during daylight. On my way back home (around 10 am) I saw 2 big bucks out in the middle of a corn field facing each other off. I'm thinking this week will be the week to be out.


----------



## shimmon83

sat sunday evening. saw a coyote, 4 4-point bucks, 1 doe, 4 turkey, 1 dog, and 1 cat. the dog was chasing deer all evening across the field I was over looking. checked one of my mock scrapes I made early last week, there was one huge buck print right in the middle, about as wide as my palm! I freshened it up again and am going to setup near it for a couple days... might throw a camera on it and see when and what is checking it out.


----------



## Schneeder

Bumped something walking in this morning. Hopefully they'll be moving.


----------



## Bjsaleen

In stand by 615 three doe at 700 hopefully there's more to come. Delaware county


----------



## Tim/OH

2 small bucks cruising and 2 does so far





Tim


----------



## Eddieb333

Running late this morning. Daddy duty. Just sat down and situated at 7:50. See what happens. Beautiful morning. Licking county


----------



## holterross

Small buck at 7 and two does so far in meigs... Did see a 150 class standing along the road on he drive down.... Beautiful morning., any day in the stand is better than a day at work.. Good luck


----------



## Eddieb333

I have 3 different bucks hounding does in the field. About 150 yards away. One looks to be 125-130. Awesome show. Licking county


----------



## Drake-down

Good morning so far, 5 bucks a a handful of doe and fawns. Nothing big yet though. Perry county


----------



## CarbonMike

Montgomery County. Been in since dark. Still nothing.


----------



## Schneeder

Lots of squirrels so far....


----------



## doublelung76

It's on in champaign countype this morn.several bucks chasing does hard.crashing,gruntin,sounds like a hog farm. Like I always tell my brother inlaw.the rut is on when it's happening in front of you.you might only see hardcore chasing 1 time in a season.that's the way it is.realize hunting ain't like edited TV hunting.

Good luck to all, chootem


----------



## foxcat

A button buck at daybreak. That's it for me so far in Fairfield county


----------



## cretor11

One yearling doe so far . I need to work on my "right place at the right time" technique


----------



## Outback Man

Nothing so far which is ofd with the amount of activity I saw yesterday.


----------



## Winter88

Last night I shot my target buck at 1630 the worst shot I could have made I gave it about 4hours and poked around where I shot him found blood for 50 or so yards and it just stopped so I backed out till the morning I've been looking since day brake can't find anything I have video from my GoPro of the hunt he was quartering to and I thought I could sneak one in and get some lungs but I hit mid body total gut shot I feel like a piece of garbage! I seen there was a guy on here that has a tracking dog I need some HELP! Or if anyone knows someone around medina county please give them my number (330)242-6118. thanks Chris. Here he is


----------



## dspell20

Winter88 said:


> Last night I shot my target buck at 1630 the worst shot I could have made I gave it about 4hours and poked around where I shot him found blood for 50 or so yards and it just stopped so I backed out till the morning I've been looking since day brake can't find anything I have video from my GoPro of the hunt he was quartering to and I thought I could sneak one in and get some lungs but I hit mid body total gut shot I feel like a piece of garbage! I seen there was a guy on here that has a tracking dog I need some HELP! Or if anyone knows someone around medina county please give them my number (330)242-6118. thanks Chris. Here he is
> View attachment 3191601


Dead Deer. If you didnt bump him last night he will be dead within 300 yards (probably less). It's just finding him. Gut shot/liver shot deer go toward water. Make sure you have your bow he might need finished off


----------



## ohio.bow.addict

Action was good yesterday. Today I've seen three small bucks and four does but the wind is just swirling. Every time I check it it's different. Been busted twice. I can say now this will not be my all day sit at this rate lol.


----------



## Mikemuoh

Good activity yesterday morning in Seneca county, but no shooters. Pretty slow this morning, couple of young bucks at daybreak. Anyone with any decoying luck? Was thinking about throwing a buck decoy out in cut cornfield tonight.


----------



## OhioBowhunter78

Killed this one on a local farm. Was earlier in November and he was tongue out, and moving in warm Sun at 4pm. Was showing all signs of heavy rut and smelled so bad I could have found him without following the blood trail. I had a short time to decide to shoot since he was in range before I knew he was behind me. I am not going to worry about the score or body size since hard to believe from picture. He does not score as well as many of my past bucks but huge body, was scared all over from fighting, and he was a mature old buck. Bases are 5" and have stickers off front 2" and a 4" off the back that I thought was cool. 

He was a trophy to me this year with limited time to hunt cause of coaching daughters travel teams. But, honestly with age and how he is scared from fighting I think I would have taken him in the past also. 

Good luck to all still chasing the bruisers!


----------



## M.Magis

dspell20 said:


> Dead Deer. If you didnt bump him last night he will be dead within 300 yards (probably less). It's just finding him. Gut shot/liver shot deer go toward water. Make sure you have your bow he might need finished off


I agree, he’s there. Here’s where a drone, or RC helicopter with a GoPro may come in handy. Good luck.

I saw good action all weekend.


----------



## BOW-NER

Shot this guy on the eve of Nov 7th, came in trailing a doe. Not a big deer by any means, but in a moment of weakness i put an end to a 9 year buckless drought with the bow.


----------



## skippyturtle

Winter88 said:


> Last night I shot my target buck at 1630 the worst shot I could have made I gave it about 4hours and poked around where I shot him found blood for 50 or so yards and it just stopped so I backed out till the morning I've been looking since day brake can't find anything I have video from my GoPro of the hunt he was quartering to and I thought I could sneak one in and get some lungs but I hit mid body total gut shot I feel like a piece of garbage! I seen there was a guy on here that has a tracking dog I need some HELP! Or if anyone knows someone around medina county please give them my number (330)242-6118. thanks Chris. Here he is
> View attachment 3191601


If you are going to take quartering to you shots you do not aim behind the shoulder you aim in front of it. Best of luck on the recovery.


----------



## Tennguy86

Had a young buck chasing some does yesterday morning around 11am. Had a decent buck cruising at first light. It should be a good week. I'm in Jackson County


----------



## dspell20

Winter88 said:


> Last night I shot my target buck at 1630 the worst shot I could have made I gave it about 4hours and poked around where I shot him found blood for 50 or so yards and it just stopped so I backed out till the morning I've been looking since day brake can't find anything I have video from my GoPro of the hunt he was quartering to and I thought I could sneak one in and get some lungs but I hit mid body total gut shot I feel like a piece of garbage! I seen there was a guy on here that has a tracking dog I need some HELP! Or if anyone knows someone around medina county please give them my number (330)242-6118. thanks Chris. Here he is
> View attachment 3191601


Come on folks anyone live close that can help him out? Any updates


----------



## skippyturtle

BOW-NER said:


> View attachment 3191713
> 
> 
> Shot this guy on the eve of Nov 7th, came in trailing a doe. Not a big deer by any means, but in a moment of weakness i put an end to a 9 year buckless drought with the bow.


That's a great deer no need to apologize or make excuses. Congrats!


----------



## Treehugger98

Trophy pal, congrats!


----------



## OhioBowhunter78

Good Buck!
Congrats


----------



## Winter88

Rite after I posted that I found blood not a ton but it's blood. about 80 yards from my last drop


----------



## OhioBowhunter78

BOW-NER said:


> View attachment 3191713
> 
> 
> Shot this guy on the eve of Nov 7th, came in trailing a doe. Not a big deer by any means, but in a moment of weakness i put an end to a 9 year buckless drought with the bow.


Nice Buck! Congrats


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BOW-NER said:


> View attachment 3191713
> 
> 
> Shot this guy on the eve of Nov 7th, came in trailing a doe. Not a big deer by any means, but in a moment of weakness i put an end to a 9 year buckless drought with the bow.


Nice deer congratulations...


----------



## Nichko

BOW-NER said:


> View attachment 3191713
> 
> 
> Shot this guy on the eve of Nov 7th, came in trailing a doe. Not a big deer by any means, but in a moment of weakness i put an end to a 9 year buckless drought with the bow.


Hell of a deer! Congrats man!


----------



## Schneeder

Well the farmer on the other side of the woods I was hunting decided to start yelling while he took care of his goats/cows. Don't really think that improved my chances this morning. Swapped cards/batteries on a cam and will be at a different property tonight.


----------



## Outback Man

Outback Man said:


> Nothing so far which is ofd with the amount of activity I saw yesterday.


Yep...blanked this morning. Was only 250 yds from stand where I had great activity yesterday morning. Just quoting my last post cause I forgot to label the county.-Warren County


----------



## dspell20

Winter88 said:


> Rite after I posted that I found blood not a ton but it's blood. about 80 yards from my last drop


He has to be close. I wish I lived in your area I'd come give you a hand. Is he in thick cover? Is there water near by. Good luck


----------



## BigBuckBeast

dspell20 said:


> Come on folks anyone live close that can help him out? Any updates


This wasn't one of my scheduled hunting days but if you don't find him by 3:00p.m and need help, I could come to medina and help search....


----------



## Winter88

Still nothing on the gut shot buck I'm going to cover some ground now on my quad


----------



## OhioBigBuck

BOW-NER said:


> View attachment 3191713
> 
> 
> Shot this guy on the eve of Nov 7th, came in trailing a doe. Not a big deer by any means, but in a moment of weakness i put an end to a 9 year buckless drought with the bow.


That's a great deer! No such thing as weakness in hunting! I would've shot him in a heartbeat along with most everyone else. Congrats


----------



## whiteja1234

Been hunting since Oct 29th not much action.. but yesterday and today have blown up. Today is the first time calling has worked. Rattled at day break and had bucks all around. Seen multiple does. Had this one come in at daybreak. Finally made it happen. Scioto county


----------



## helix33

whiteja1234 said:


> Been hunting since Oct 29th not much action.. but yesterday and today have blown up. Today is the first time calling has worked. Rattled at day break and had bucks all around. Seen multiple does. Had this one come in at daybreak. Finally made it happen. Scioto county
> View attachment 3193281
> View attachment 3193273


Nice buck, congratulations!


----------



## Schneeder

Going to go scout this property for a bit since it is off and on raining here and at times pretty hard. Any suggestions of maybe where to check first? It is quite a bit of land and the wooded areas are filled with rolling hills and ridge tops. All the fields are hay except one by their house which was corn. There is a nice creek running through the whole property as well. Couple other guys are hunting it to my knowledge but no one has taken anything so I'm not sure how hard they hunt.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Decided to head to my blind near the swamp and go figure I jumped 3 on the way in.... I need to save that spot till I can get there like a ninja... Good luck everyone....


----------



## Winter88

BigBuckBeast said:


> This wasn't one of my scheduled hunting days but if you don't find him by 3:00p.m and need help, I could come to medina and help search....


I just seen your post thanks for the offer but I had to give it up for the day. I was riding around and jumped a beast didn't get a good look at it but he had some serious head gear it could have been him so I backed out. Back at it tomorrow I can't even explain how terrible I feel this is 2 years in a row I've done this to a mature buck


----------



## glassguy2511

Worst. Rut. Ever........at least in southern Ohio!


----------



## Rutman69

Hocking county ....Wife's been hunting hard and and had some close encounters but hasn't worked out for her...she hunted with a compound till she got pregnant then sold it and said she wasn't gonna hunt anymore now she is back at it and wants another compound but shot this with a old crossbow ... yesterday we called in 2 bucks had no shots but today we called one of the same bucks in to 10 yards and she made a heck of shot he went 15 yards and fell over ....ignore the butterfly bandages we was shooting guns yesterday and she put her eye a little to close and got scope bite ....very proud husband and now it's time to get my buck next weekend


----------



## Rutman69

Another with my future hunters


----------



## SDaniels

All day st sw ohio. One doe at 10 and 6 point at 2 30. I second worst rut ever.


----------



## flathead

BrynnDog said:


> All day st sw ohio. One doe at 10 and 6 point at 2 30. I second worst rut ever.


Its because the doe numbers are way down. Nothing to chase after.


----------



## bulldogto

I know it goes against conventional wisdom, but has anyone ever had any luck hunting food plots in the morning during the rut? I've had a horrible season so far and am thinking of just hunting one of my food plots in the morning.


----------



## Bry2211

Rutman, tell the wife congrats on the awesome buck. Glad to see the whole family involved. That's what memories are made of!


----------



## glassguy2511

Warm weather, very few acorns....only 1 day with a north wind so far in November. ...etc etc. In my 25 years of bow hunting this rut takes the cake. 

Ps: east and south winds suck!

Ok.....rant over....


----------



## Rutman69

Bry2211 thanks I will tell her ....as soon as I tag my buck I am gonna get my oldest boy 4yrs old out in a blind for a doe kill ...he's already going on pheasant and quail trips .....


----------



## Rutman69

bulldogto said:


> I know it goes against conventional wisdom, but has anyone ever had any luck hunting food plots in the morning during the rut? I've had a horrible season so far and am thinking of just hunting one of my food plots in the morning.


We was hunting on a small food Plot this morn bc all my camera pics were showing does coming in feeding then bucks cruising through scent checking and it worked for us or maybe it was just meant to be lol


----------



## jwolfe78

glassguy2511 said:


> Worst. Rut. Ever........at least in southern Ohio!


What he said.


----------



## Hower08

So heres the buck that i shot the other day when me and rh1 doubled on our farm. He is far from the biggest deer ive killed but i have had a very rough season and told myself the next decent thing that gave me a shot was getting a hole in it so i did just that. Shot him at 15 yds he ran 20 and stopped started doing the death wobble mad a last push and made it another 30 yards before piling up! 

What makes me sick is that we had pictures of the deer i was after last year going by this stand 3 hours before i got in their he was their at 12:19 pm i didnt get into stand till late due to helping with a track job.


----------



## Hower08

Forgot to add. According to my trusty AT. Tape measure he went 138 5/8" and 275# dressed


----------



## richstang75

Theres no way thats a 275# deer and i think you better re measure lol


----------



## Orvisman73

Sick to my stomach...just shot over the biggest buck I've ever seen in the wild.....absolute monster.


----------



## Bjsaleen

3 doe this morning at one property, 7 at I different this evening. No bucks!!!


----------



## 3dn4jc

Just hunted last week in Muskingum Co. from what I saw all week, the mature bucks were active at night only, locked down with does during the day light hours which left smaller buck cruising a couple hours after first light and the last couple hours of the day.

The mature buck I shot was locked down and tending his doe when he made the mistake of walking up out of the creek bed.


----------



## heli-m hunter

At 1 this afternoon had a big 8 cruising the back side of the pond 450 yards away . Grunted a couple times he stopped behind a Russian olive so threw a couple bleat calls .he turn and run around the pond straight at me stopped 80 yards and hung up started to leave so grunted couple more times here he comes stops 43 yards behind the only little oak branch sticking off that side of the limb wouldn't come any close obviously he could find the buck and doe so he walked away dog some does 100yards up on top of the hill one little branch saved his life rough score through binos 150 to 160


----------



## helix33

Hower08 said:


> So heres the buck that i shot the other day when me and rh1 doubled on our farm. He is far from the biggest deer ive killed but i have had a very rough season and told myself the next decent thing that gave me a shot was getting a hole in it so i did just that. Shot him at 15 yds he ran 20 and stopped started doing the death wobble mad a last push and made it another 30 yards before piling up!
> 
> What makes me sick is that we had pictures of the deer i was after last year going by this stand 3 hours before i got in their he was their at 12:19 pm i didnt get into stand till late due to helping with a track job.
> View attachment 3194905
> 
> View attachment 3194913


Congrats, nice buck!


----------



## helix33

Rutman69 said:


> Another with my future hunters


Awesome, congratulations on a nice buck and a great memory with the family!


----------



## Hunter4Ever

Congrats to everyone who has scored and best of luck to you guys trying to track and find your deer. At least you are in the game. I have made it out once and seen one decent buck and one giant with 14 points minimum. That was last week and he was out in a field with 4 does. Not chasing, just out feeding in the morning. Did not respond to bleats or grunts. Not sure if he heard as he was upwind at about 150+ yards. Praying I can get out this Thursday.

Good luck to all!


----------



## z7master167

richstang75 said:


> Theres no way thats a 275# deer and i think you better re measure lol


No kiddin my 8 pt only went 141


----------



## Hower08

z7master167 said:


> No kiddin my 8 pt only went 141


I said my AT tape measure making fun of some of the scores you see on here hes probably 110-115 and 140-160 dressed


----------



## helix33

Hower08 said:


> I said my AT tape measure making fun of some of the scores you see on here hes probably 110-115 and 140-160 dressed


Lol


----------



## z7master167

Hower08 said:


> I said my AT tape measure making fun of some of the scores you see on here hes probably 110-115 and 140-160 dressed


Lol gotcha i figured u was bein sarcastic.. good lookin buck though! Congrats


----------



## Hower08

Thanks for the words everyone. As you can see the smile on my sons face tells the whole story. Totaly worth shooting a smaller one seeing how excited he was made it all worth it


----------



## Jackson87

Seen this nice buck guarding this doe on way home from work.


----------



## CattleGuy

seen nothing but small bucks cruising... only 2 does in 3 days of hunting


----------



## LJOHNS

Sat all day the last two days. Decent action yesterday morning. Two bucks, two doe, one coyote. No shots. Everything went dead by noon. More action this morning - 4 bucks, two chasing and two cruising. One shooter for sure just out of range. Wouldn't come to any calls. One was a decent 8 but he winded me. Everything went dead again by 11:30 today. Way too many squirrels!


----------



## sammusi

anyone hunting in this rain tomorrow morn? I finally saw a good 9pt at 1130 this am came in 25 yrds but of course stopped right where I couldn't shoot.. he went out I rattled back in he circled around me wonder me and off he went ..


----------



## cwcamographics

I had the biggest freak nasty buck I have ever seen at 65 yards. I threw all I had. Snort wheezed, grunted, growled, and bleated. He didn't even look at me. I have never seen anything like him and a 186" is the biggest. I was shaking for a good half hr. He was checking the edge of a thicket. The most exciting night I've ever had.


----------



## Agustus

Late movement here for me in north eastern Ohio. Does moving late and something busting up the brush. Can't say I saw what it was.....


----------



## medicsnoke

Today I saw mid day cruising snd 15 bucks checked in at local butcher/taxi by noon. Some of those deer were shot last night but that confirms we are/were at peak seeking phase. For those that thought it was bad.....it's going to get worse.....lock down soon. Time to still hunt and find em!


----------



## double drop

Yes agreed peak sealing phase had giant deer walk right across heavy human traffic area at 1:30 yesterday. Another big buck crossed a trail at 11 2 days ago. Hit a mature buck yesterday at 7 am. Trailed him for 700 yds and he gone. Got a pic of him sneaking away. Muscle/shoulder hit still not sure how it didn't hit heart lungs as he was slight qrt to and I got a pass thru... Back on the horse tomorrow


----------



## helix33

medicsnoke said:


> Today I saw mid day cruising snd 15 bucks checked in at local butcher/taxi by noon. Some of those deer were shot last night but that confirms we are/were at peak seeking phase. For those that thought it was bad.....it's going to get worse.....lock down soon. Time to still hunt and find em!


I think a lot of big bucks are locked down already.


----------



## medicsnoke

With lock down imminent, I'll be changing strategies for a few days and suggest anyone that has never tried it.....go check isolated, thick areas on properties you have access to. I've found several big bucks locked down in these areas and put stalks on them. It's a very fun way to hunt when treestand time can be boring. I'll be checking a few of my areas tomorrow mid day. Good luck OH ATers


----------



## BigBuckBeast

3 doe came to within 50 yards of my blind this evening but that's it......


----------



## BuckSlayerWells

This one came in after two loud grunts Sunday evening.


----------



## double drop

Medic I will put your thick spots up against mine and then raise you one!! Great idea but impossible to stalk through my thick spots


----------



## DixieDigger

SE Ohio. Saw there differant bucks locked down with does today. Doe jumped and buck stood right behind her as they trotted off. Seen a really nice deer last night driving up at midnight cruising through a field.


----------



## OhioDeer5

flathead said:


> Its because the doe numbers are way down. Nothing to chase after.


Umm... That would be the opposite effect. If there were less does then the bucks would be running everywhere looking for those few does.


----------



## helix33

BuckSlayerWells said:


> This one came in after two loud grunts Sunday evening.


Nice buck, congratulations!


----------



## irishhacker

missionman44 said:


> Congrats nice buck. I love bucks with character. I'm pretty sure that u have to tag that doe before shooting that buck tho. I'm just sayin, be careful. Hateto see u get in trouble in a moment of excitement


That is correct. .you have to tag the deer you shot before shooting another one in ohio.


----------



## 70641

Yesterday was one of the best days I had in the woods in a long time. I has chasing almost all day long with about maybe a 2 hour window when things calmed down. I seen over 8 different bucks but only 2 were border line shooters. I just hope they make it through gun season because next year they will be nice bucks. Where I'm hunting I have on trail cam a few real nice upper 130's to 140's bucks but they must be doe'd up. The rut is defiantly in full swing right now, I even saw one buck make a new scrape as well, for me it's just a matter of time and I'm still on vacation till the 16th.....


----------



## flathead

OhioDeer5 said:


> Umm... That would be the opposite effect. If there were less does then the bucks would be running everywhere looking for those few does.


Lets see so far this season i have passed on one doe the entire bowseason. I have passed on over 20 different bucks this bow season. I have not killed a deer this year. There are no does. Thats why this years rut sucks large.


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

One spike so far


----------



## Tim/OH

A doe with her 2 fawns so far.....





Tim


----------



## holterross

Best movement I have seen in 7 days but that's not saying much been a slow week... One doe and one buck so far.. Athens county


----------



## zilla24

I've been hunting in Washington county not far from you. Seeing some bucks on the drive in early morning but nothing during the day. Very little to no activity.


----------



## chesnut oak

flathead said:


> Lets see so far this season i have passed on one doe the entire bowseason. I have passed on over 20 different bucks this bow season. I have not killed a deer this year. There are no does. Thats why this years rut sucks large.


We are seeing 3 times more does than bucks right now.


----------



## M.Magis

flathead said:


> Lets see so far this season i have passed on one doe the entire bowseason. I have passed on over 20 different bucks this bow season. I have not killed a deer this year. There are no does. Thats why this years rut sucks large.


Seems plenty if us are seeing a lot of action. Sometimes you need to look closer and ask what you need to do differently.


----------



## Tim/OH

A nice mid 130 8pt just came through 50 - 60yds away tried to snort wheeze at him and use the can, but he trotted off smh.

On a side note I left my grunt tube in the truck....I know I know I'm beating myself up over it right now lol.




Tim


----------



## Core Archery

the less does the more a buck has to travel to locate a receptive doe. when there are more bucks than does the activity is much greater because of the urgency to locate a mate. That's a proven scientific fact. If you are not seeing does, I suggest go somewhere where there is some because that is where your bigger bucks will be I assure you.


----------



## helix33

The simple unarguably reality is there are way fewer deer now than 10 years ago or even a few years ago. The state has allowed them to be slaughtered in the name of herd management and reduction.


----------



## helix33

Which in turn makes hunting tougher.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Rutman69 said:


> Another with my future hunters


That's great! Congrats....


----------



## irishhacker

I don't think you can blame the DNR entirely.. We, as hunters, are not without blame.
We have farms where we place does off limits for 2 or 3 years.. It works!
Thursday, I saw a total of 17 does from my stand. (Preble County) Went 2 years without killing does there.
The farm I hunt in Darke county was on the "no does" list until this year. Now, we are seeing does every single hunt. 
Yea, you cant control what others do. Some will shoot does around you or even on the same farm if they have permission. 
I still believe you can make a substantial difference by limiting yourself and your hunting partners when the need arises.


----------



## ohio.bow.addict

flathead said:


> Lets see so far this season i have passed on one doe the entire bowseason. I have passed on over 20 different bucks this bow season. I have not killed a deer this year. There are no does. Thats why this years rut sucks large.


That's the same thing I am seeing here in Meigs. I am averaging about ten small bucks a day but couldn't buy an adult doe for some reason. I'm sure my shooter bucks are with my shooter does. Seems to be this way on all of our farm. Could happen any time though. Gotta love November!


----------



## helix33

irishhacker said:


> I don't think you can blame the DNR entirely.. We, as hunters, are not without blame.
> We have farms where we place does off limits for 2 or 3 years.. It works!
> Thursday, I saw a total of 17 does from my stand. (Preble County) Went 2 years without killing does there.
> The farm I hunt in Darke county was on the "no does" list until this year. Now, we are seeing does every single hunt.
> Yea, you cant control what others do. Some will shoot does around you or even on the same farm if they have permission.
> I still believe you can make a substantial difference by limiting yourself and your hunting partners when the need arises.


I agree but when the neighbors are driving and shooting anything that moves during gun season it eliminates the deer just the same, even though your farm had a no doe rule imposed. We haven't allowed any small buck or doe kills in a few years and it's helped but I understand his frustration when in times past It wouldn't be a big deal to see 30 to 40 deer in a few hours on stand. Now I'm happy just to see some deer.


----------



## helix33

The reality of the situation now I believe is the big bucks are tending does. Give it till the weekend or early next week and the trolling will begin.


----------



## helix33

The more time in stand the more the odds are in your favor. That's why they call it hunting. Keep after it and remember a bad day hunting is better than a good day at work which is where I'm currently stuck at.


----------



## jwolfe78

helix33 said:


> I agree but when the neighbors are driving and shooting anything that moves during gun season it eliminates the deer just the same, even though your farm had a no doe rule imposed. We haven't allowed any small buck or doe kills in a few years and it's helped but I understand his frustration when in times past It wouldn't be a big deal to see 30 to 40 deer in a few hours on stand. Now I'm happy just to see some deer.


Same here. Shooting every small buck and doe they see! They shoot em...bring their friends in and they shoot em and their friends come in and shoot them. Numbers are way way down.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Well said helix. I have lots of does and bucks here in Meigs and we're seeing them at night on my food sources. Now all I am seeing is dinks at night and very nervous and jumpy does. Just boils down to right place right time. Sit over a food source and eventually you will see the bucks with does.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

helix33 said:


> The more time in stand the more the odds are in your favor. That's why they call it hunting. Keep after it and remember a bad day hunting is better than a good day at work which is where I'm currently stuck at.


Amen...


----------



## BowtechHunter65

ohio.bow.addict said:


> That's the same thing I am seeing here in Meigs. I am averaging about ten small bucks a day but couldn't buy an adult doe for some reason. I'm sure my shooter bucks are with my shooter does. Seems to be this way on all of our farm. Could happen any time though. Gotta love November!


Where in Meigs?


----------



## helix33

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Well said helix. I have lots of does and bucks here in Meigs and we're seeing them at night on my food sources. Now all I am seeing is dinks at night and very nervous and jumpy does. Just boils down to right place right time. Sit over a food source and eventually you will see the bucks with does.


Yea, it's all where your at during the rut. 1 hot doe can change your season.


----------



## Outback Man

Th doe parade continues. I've seen singles, doubles, triples, and even a group of six. I've lost track of how many total. Only three bucks though and all 2.5-3.5 yr old 8s. Two of them came right in to my decoy but they've really only been casually cruising. Yotes have chased off at least half of the deer I've seen today.-Warren County


----------



## ohio.bow.addict

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Where in Meigs?


I'm out between Rutland and Langsville if you are familiar with that area.


----------



## Hunter drew

Congrats to the guys that have had success this year. I'm stuck in Mexico for work been down here most of hunting season and will not get home till November 27. Just wishing I was in a tree right now. Good luck


----------



## Eddieb333

Just had a bruiser walk across field in front of me. 100 yards away. Hit every call imaginable and he never even looked up. Prolly 140-145 with a big body and huge neck. Licking county


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I am near Mount Union Church. On TR 14


----------



## buckabob87

my 12 year old son shot his first doe in October. Best experience ever. Truly one of the greatest moments a Dad can have with his son. We were sitting in a double stand so I got to watch him get the shakes and everything lol hopefully this picture posted I'm not very techy and was having problems with it.


----------



## buckabob87

The second picture is the buck I took this past Sunday morning. Put a scrape in and came in grunting...was awesome...here's a side shot of him. What do you guys think he would score roughly ? 120?


----------



## z7hunter11

Reposting to clarify my post. I didn't realize how it would be portrayed and lack of clarifying on my part made some people wonder if I broke a law. The morning g I've November 8th 3 days into a pretty uneventful hunting trip. I had 3 does pop out from a thicket, shot at one and missed. My arrow hit a twig and flew right over her back. When I was watching her run off and after saying a few choice words I turn around and start to grab another arrow and here comes this guy running down the hill. It all happened so fast. He's not the biggest guy in the world but he is full of character and an old warrior. Processor said he was 6 or 7 years old and weighed 222lbs. Sorry for the confusion and thanks to the guys that let me know my post might be taken wrong. Good luck out there!


----------



## BigBuckBeast

I have seen quite a few does this season and 2 bucks. I learned a valuable lesson yesterday evening in the use of estrus properly. I must have had just a little too much on my wick and the 3 doe that came in wouldn't come within 50 yards of me. One snorted and this happened to me last week using the same stuff. I tried another brand this year but I'm leaving it in the truck. The deer will cross my spots if I leave the scent alone so that's my new plan. I do agree with others that the numbers are down and I agree a lot of that has to do with the doe slaughters taking place in addition to increased coyotes and CWD, etc....the other guy that hunts the property I do takes 4 doe a year on average and wonders why the numbers are down. Manage everything to the best of your ability and be respectful of mother nature and she will reward you....


----------



## buckabob87

here's more...sorry for the repeat pics of my son -like I said I'm not good on this thing.


----------



## irishhacker

z7hunter11 said:


> View attachment 3198281
> 
> Reposting to clarify my post. I didn't realize how it would be portrayed and lack of clarifying on my part made some people wonder if I broke a law. The morning g I've November 8th 3 days into a pretty uneventful hunting trip. I had 3 does pop out from a thicket, shot at one and missed. My arrow hit a twig and flew right over her back. When I was watching her run off and after saying a few choice words I turn around and start to grab another arrow and here comes this guy running down the hill. It all happened so fast. He's not the biggest guy in the world but he is full of character and an old warrior. Processor said he was 6 or 7 years old and weighed 222lbs. Sorry for the confusion and thanks to the guys that let me know my post might be taken wrong. Good luck out there!


Thanks for the clarification.. Looks like they deleted the post for you.


----------



## Schneeder

irishhacker said:


> I don't think you can blame the DNR entirely.. We, as hunters, are not without blame.
> We have farms where we place does off limits for 2 or 3 years.. It works!
> Thursday, I saw a total of 17 does from my stand. (Preble County) Went 2 years without killing does there.
> The farm I hunt in Darke county was on the "no does" list until this year. Now, we are seeing does every single hunt.
> Yea, you cant control what others do. Some will shoot does around you or even on the same farm if they have permission.
> I still believe you can make a substantial difference by limiting yourself and your hunting partners when the need arises.


What part of Preble are you in Irish? I'm also in Preble was just curious if we are close by.


----------



## irishhacker

Schneeder said:


> What part of Preble are you in Irish? I'm also in Preble was just curious if we are close by.


PM sent..


----------



## billhalljr

i personally have been in the stand all yesterday and all morning and haven't seen a deer, but as usual, my dad has a golden horse shoe up his butt, so already headed back to WV with his trophy... but honest to god, couldn't be happier. I've only see this level of rut/stupidy from a buck a few times... i think dad could have unloaded his quiver at this buck and he'd just stood there..


----------



## jeff25

Saw a decent deer around 7:15, couldn't tell exactly how big he was. Then got soaked and cold and left by 9


----------



## BLan

helix33 said:


> I agree but when the neighbors are driving and shooting anything that moves during gun season it eliminates the deer just the same, even though your farm had a no doe rule imposed. We haven't allowed any small buck or doe kills in a few years and it's helped but I understand his frustration when in times past It wouldn't be a big deal to see 30 to 40 deer in a few hours on stand. Now I'm happy just to see some deer.


Come on, why not throw crossbow hunters into that mix as well?

Everyone wants to blame gun hunters for the lack of does, I personally know and if you've been around here long enough you've been able to see past years bowhunters buying and filling every doe tag they could get their hands on.

Yes, doe populations are down, but if one is saying this is the worst rut they've ever seen I have to question how long they've been hunting. It's all very cyclical and now we're into a down slow rut.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Winter88 said:


> I just seen your post thanks for the offer but I had to give it up for the day. I was riding around and jumped a beast didn't get a good look at it but he had some serious head gear it could have been him so I backed out. Back at it tomorrow I can't even explain how terrible I feel this is 2 years in a row I've done this to a mature buck


Did you find him yet?


----------



## helix33

I'm not talking about the rut as a whole, read my other posts. I'm stating that the deer population is way down which can be verified by Ohio DNR. The rut is slow now because we're in lockdown.


----------



## mathews_rage

This is the kind of day that the bucks are on the move. This past week has been a really good 1st week of Nov. I rattled a nice younger buck in this morning. I didn't have time to grab the bow after laying the antlers down. Lots of grunting going on these past 4 days.


----------



## tim1676

Good Luck!!



shippychippy said:


> Yesterday was one of the best days I had in the woods in a long time. I has chasing almost all day long with about maybe a 2 hour window when things calmed down. I seen over 8 different bucks but only 2 were border line shooters. I just hope they make it through gun season because next year they will be nice bucks. Where I'm hunting I have on trail cam a few real nice upper 130's to 140's bucks but they must be doe'd up. The rut is defiantly in full swing right now, I even saw one buck make a new scrape as well, for me it's just a matter of time and I'm still on vacation till the 16th.....


----------



## Winter88

BigBuckBeast said:


> Did you find him yet?


No the rain today pretty much washed away any chance I had of finding more blood im sick over the hole thing I feel like I deserve an ***** beating


----------



## flathead

ohio.bow.addict said:


> That's the same thing I am seeing here in Meigs. I am averaging about ten small bucks a day but couldn't buy an adult doe for some reason. I'm sure my shooter bucks are with my shooter does. Seems to be this way on all of our farm. Could happen any time though. Gotta love November!


Its nuts. This is the first year that I am hunting this area because I just moved down here this spring. Both places that I am hunting the land owners are complaining about all the deer and want them thinned out. I am hunting on a food scource on old over grown logging roads that are in between very thick bedding areas on both sides. Have 3 different bucks that definately will make pope easily that are traveling during daylight. The one area is about 120 acres and has not been hunted in 7 years. Its just wierd the lack of does. Will be back at it tomorrow to try my luck. If I put in my time I am not worried about killing one of these deer. No rookie here killing deer with a stick and string.


----------



## Orvisman73

helix33 said:


> I'm not talking about the rut as a whole, read my other posts. I'm stating that the deer population is way down which can be verified by Ohio DNR. The rut is slow now because we're in lockdown.


Maybe in your area, we are definitely not in lock down here in SW ohio. We are just now seeing the big boys up and moving. It's been an awesome few days.


----------



## grantcs

Orvisman73 said:


> Maybe in your area, we are definitely not in lock down here in SW ohio. We are just now seeing the big boys up and moving. It's been an awesome few days.


I experienced he same thing starting Saturday morning. Big boys started moving Thursday evening and it continued all the way until today.


----------



## lutzweiser

Saw 2 mature bucks locked down on doe yesterday. Wouldn't leave them alone. Columbiana County.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

I still believe that we are in the peak of the rut right now here in summit county. Beautiful afternoon to be in the blind...


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

4 does feeding on a hillside at 2:30 in Perry county. No bucks on their trail. Loving this cool overcast afternoon and hopefully the boys are cruising


----------



## Schneeder

Just had a nice 8 bolt past me. Tail up so figured he saw me or something. Couple minutes later two dogs come by on the same path after him.....


----------



## Khef24

Just stuck a decent buck, happened so fast. Arrow clipped branch. Hit him further back then I wanted. Now to wait for two hours. Watched him lay down 3 times


----------



## ohiobucks

Sitting at work today, 1:17pm I get a text message...it's from the landowner that I hunt on.

"Oh my goodness, you should see the buck that just crossed the road in front of where you park your truck. He is still standing in the woods by the horses. He is HUGE!!!"

I have a feeling I know which buck she is talking about...thinking about slipping out tomorrow morning for a few hours before heading into work late. Knox co...


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

Khef24 said:


> Just stuck a decent buck, happened so fast. Arrow clipped branch. Hit him further back then I wanted. Now to wait for two hours. Watched him lay down 3 times



Not that I'm a pro or anything but I'd wait more like 4-5 hours or if it's private wait until morning. The wait sucks but the end result will turn out much better. Goodluck


----------



## dspell20

Khef24 said:


> Just stuck a decent buck, happened so fast. Arrow clipped branch. Hit him further back then I wanted. Now to wait for two hours. Watched him lay down 3 times


I'd wait until the morning. Better safe then sorry


----------



## helix33

Khef24 said:


> Just stuck a decent buck, happened so fast. Arrow clipped branch. Hit him further back then I wanted. Now to wait for two hours. Watched him lay down 3 times


Wait till morning.


----------



## pnyhunter

Hunter drew said:


> Congrats to the guys that have had success this year. I'm stuck in Mexico for work been down here most of hunting season and will not get home till November 27. Just wishing I was in a tree right now. Good luck


missing the rut suxs... But don't worry I am hunting all your best spots!


----------



## helix33

pnyhunter said:


> missing the rut suxs... But don't worry I am hunting all your best spots!


Lol


----------



## Khef24

Well checked arrow, it was broke
In half and got a lot of gut. Pulled out and hopefully luck is on my side tomorrow. Damn twig!!


----------



## helix33

Khef24 said:


> Well checked arrow, it was broke
> In half and got a lot of gut. Pulled out and hopefully luck is on my side tomorrow. Damn twig!!


You did the right thing, I bet you find him in the morning but I don't envy you tonight waiting till daylight.


----------



## Outback Man

Crazy busy day in the woods today. Stayed out all day again so another 12+ hours and 30-40 total deer sightings. Five were bucks (three 2.5-3.5 yr olds cruising and two young ones defiling my decoy and then bumping does.) Does could be seen single, double, triple, or even w group of six, yet unexplainably no bucks ever seemed to be around any of them. 5-6 yote sightings but nothing closer Han 68 yds (and he moved before I could attempt to fling one.) Back at it tomorrow and I'll be a sum***** but there's a SW wind projected.-Warren County


----------



## 00farmcummins

Father and brother in law sat out tonight and had a small buck come in to out food plot and feeder multiple times checking for does and then up in a field had a small 6 bumping does around.


----------



## CattleGuy

Hunted Trumbull CO today in the rain all day - did spot and stalk method - well mostly silent stalking. Bumped a good 8- or 10 pt with a doe locked down on her (maybe 150-160 class) snuck up on a 110 class 8pt making scrape and bumped 3 does up that were bedded down back at it again tomorrow


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

Eventful four days n Fairfield county. Saturday-Monday sat all but 1-2 hours ranging from 1230-2. Outside of that I was n a stand. Saw a bunch of deer and only one buck chasing a doe, it was a small guy though. Saw tons of spikes and dink bucks cruising but No shooters. The biggest buck I had was the 3.5 10 point who will be great next year but I passed him three different sits although I was tempted due to lack of time to hunt becusse of my two young children, however I have worked hard to get my brother and dad to buy in to passing the borderline bucks so that we can have more opportunities at more mature deer. So I guess I need to set the example! Anyways had a great hunt last night and saw two big groups of does and yearlings, one group had 5 and one group had 6. I saw a few other small bucks just cruising but not a lot of chasing. Finally this morning I saw the first mature buck of the trip, huge and I mean huge bodies half rack! It was an awesome deer and I would have loved to tag him but about 250 yards away. My dad had good action and saw a mature big buck at 60 yards but never came n for a shot. Tonight my dad had different shooters and actually missed one at last light. Finally though the big guys seem to be out. Still no chasing as my dad said the big buck just fed n field with a group of 5 does and the. Walked on. He is down the rest of the week but I'm back to work for 3 days and then possibly going back for Saturday and Sunday. Just have to come up with a plan to sweet talk the wife and try not to return to divorce papers!! Good luck guys, with predicted weather coming in tomorrow should be good and this weekend looks really good!


----------



## Hoot

Hunted public land in Greene County the last two days. Yesterday I did not see a deer. Today was a different story. Jump a doe and two yearlings on the walk in. Got to my stand late because of rain so I checked camera before climbing into my stand there had been a small buck by at 8:22 a.m. Sat until 1:00p.m. and moved to a field location. At 4:50p.m. a doe came out and hauled butt with a buck on her tail. Shortly there after another buck came out with his nose to the ground. I hit the can and grunt tube and brought him within 70 yards and he went back into the woods seeking. Right at dark and two hundred yards two bucks came out and sized each other up and then followed each other into the woods. Most rut activity I have seen this year. Back at tomorrow. Glad I took vacation this week....


----------



## BBD1984

Not many posts from Logan Co. so I'll pipe in and give an update on Rut Activity. Only have about 15-acreas to hunt, so sample size might not be the best but as of right now since last Saturday I've put in about 16+ hours in the stand and have seen 5 bucks. The biggest being a 130" 8pt. I had decoy out yesterday and was blinding calling with a true talker - doe bleats. I tried to call in each buck but seemed unaffected by calls or decoy. Neither of the bucks had any does with them and seem to just be casually walking around at 1st light. Not sure if we've pasted the peak or yet to come, I know does come in heat traditionally same time frame each year. According to DNR road kill fawn data. Interesting fact nugget, more Boone & Crockett bucks were killed on November 13th than any other date. Weather forecast for Friday.....NASTY!!! 50+ mph GUST
Good luck everyone, I'm planning on an evening hunt tomorrow SSE wind, hope something wall worthy tries to court my decoy....


----------



## lutzweiser

West wind isn't very good for any of my stands. Think I'll sleep in


----------



## holterross

Yesterday was hands down my best day in the stand a 130ish ten and a doe in the morning.. Was back in the stand at 1230 and and 330 things blew up 5 bucks and 8 does in the last two hours.. Hoping this morning produces.. Athens county


----------



## FoamHunter1974

Well sitting here in beach city area and heavy fog rolling in. Had a run in with a nice one 2 days ago caught me drawing bow. Corn still standing around me . No rutting activity here


----------



## Liveblue23

Out here in Adam's. Heavy fog but ran home after work. Could happen any sit now.


----------



## Nichko

Lots of does and one spike. Rutting activity has gone away in my area for the time being.


----------



## Timinator

I have a property in Adams County Ohio. I'm seeing lot's of deer this year compared to last year. Lot's more. I'm not the best or most knowledgeable bow hunter out there, but last year, I had lot's of deer on camera up until the largest acorn drop anybody had ever seen. Then they disappeared and stayed gone. Not hitting feeders or corn piles at all. This year, we have very few acorns and the deer and everywhere in my fields/feeders again. Are people seeing more deer this year too or is this an anomaly down here in Adams?


----------



## hdrking2003

Maaaaaaaan, is it foggy out here this morn!!!!


----------



## irishhacker

Timinator said:


> I have a property in Adams County Ohio. I'm seeing lot's of deer this year compared to last year. Lot's more. I'm not the best or most knowledgeable bow hunter out there, but last year, I had lot's of deer on camera up until the largest acorn drop anybody had ever seen. Then they disappeared and stayed gone. Not hitting feeders or corn piles at all. This year, we have very few acorns and the deer and everywhere in my fields/feeders again. Are people seeing more deer this year too or is this an anomaly down here in Adams?


I've seen more deer in Darke and Preble than I've seen in the past 5 years.


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Maaaaaaaan, is it foggy out here this morn!!!!


It is man seems like it's getting thicker



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

A big doe with her fawn and a small buck so far.




Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> It is man seems like it's getting thicker
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


I'll agree with that! I'm in the rolling hills outside of Butler(Richland Co) and I'd be lucky to see something cross 40 yards in front of me.


----------



## ohiobucks

It's so foggy in Knox County this morning, the rooster from the neighboring farm just now started to crow...no deer yet.


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> It's so foggy in Knox County this morning, the rooster from the neighboring farm just now started to crow...no deer yet.


Lmao!!! This is no BS.....as soon as I read this, I heard a rooster start to crow off to my NW. Awesome!!


----------



## cwcamographics

9 bucks this morning one shooter. Of course he was locked down with a doe. Been hunting since last Friday seen shooters every day! I have a feeling it's going to get slow for a few days


----------



## bmwlife1976

Things are just starting to heat up.in highland county. Ive just.started seeing shooters in the last couple days during daylight hours. Im def. Seeing more action in the evenings than morning


----------



## hdrking2003

Anyone else having range finder issues in this thick chit? I swear, if its not one thing its another! I'm the poster child for Murphy's law.


----------



## OhioDeer5

Yup, they won't work in fog


----------



## bjohns7778

Any of you know of anyone with a tracking dog in the Miami, Shelby, Darke, Montgomery county area? My 12-yr old daughter stuck her first buck with a crossbow last night at 4:25. I suspect shot was a little high and hit opposite shoulder blade. Not a pass through. Waited about an hour to track. Found broken bolt 5 yards into the brush with no blood on it. Looked like about 6" of penetration. First blood was about 80 yards away and then a steady dripping about every 5 feet for so for maybe 400 yards. Never found a bed or any large amount of blood in any one spot. Looked like deer just walked and dripped that whole distance. At about 8:00 last night we couldn't find any more blood and gave up for the night. The deer was mostly walking ATV trails along a creek bottom with a lot of grassy/brushy cover around.

I am sitting at work this morning and it is killing me. I am hoping my dad can go out and look but he is not experienced in tracking and doesn't know the land in that area. The buck was probably a 2-yr-old, nothing spectacular, but it is a trophy to my daughter. She has hunted so hard with such determination and already put in multiple dawn to dusk sits this year. I lost a nice buck myself a couple years ago and it didn't bother me as much as this one is.


----------



## hdrking2003

OhioDeer5 said:


> Yup, they won't work in fog


Well sum beach. Did just have 100" 10 cruise thru so things are looking up!!


----------



## Joe R1

Good 8 point 720 got down wind looking for does
Adams County


----------



## OhioDeer5

hdrking2003 said:


> Well sum beach. Did just have 100" 10 cruise thru so things are looking up!!


It gets me everytime. I always think it's broke but then remember for some reason it never works in the fog


----------



## Ohioram

Heading out in coshocton county. Wife gave a doe a dirt nap last night, said she was with an 8 point. Surprised the **** out of me that she said the buck wasn't a shooter, this is her first year bow hunting and was smart enough to pass. Maybe I should have her give speeches around here to the amish.


----------



## ohiobucks

1st deer just walked through, a small 8pt. Knox


----------



## valerio024

I'm in Richland County. I saw 8 deer so far this morning, including two shooters and some small bucks chasing does. It is the best activity I have seen yet.


----------



## Outback Man

One fork horn at 9am has been it outside of this hen turkey who's been around for an hour or so and won't leave.-Warren County


----------



## dspell20

Khef24 said:


> Just stuck a decent buck, happened so fast. Arrow clipped branch. Hit him further back then I wanted. Now to wait for two hours. Watched him lay down 3 times


Any updates? in for pics


----------



## ohiohunter02

Heading out in about an hr to sit the rest of the day. Wanted to pull an all day sit but have been sick. Don't care how bad I feel, I'll be 30' up by noon


----------



## missionman44

Slow where I'm at today. Sunday and Monday were on fire. Doe and 2 fawns came through at 7. That's been it so far. Columbiana County


----------



## irishhacker

bjohns7778 said:


> Any of you know of anyone with a tracking dog in the Miami, Shelby, Darke, Montgomery county area? My 12-yr old daughter stuck her first buck with a crossbow last night at 4:25. I suspect shot was a little high and hit opposite shoulder blade. Not a pass through. Waited about an hour to track. Found broken bolt 5 yards into the brush with no blood on it. Looked like about 6" of penetration. First blood was about 80 yards away and then a steady dripping about every 5 feet for so for maybe 400 yards. Never found a bed or any large amount of blood in any one spot. Looked like deer just walked and dripped that whole distance. At about 8:00 last night we couldn't find any more blood and gave up for the night. The deer was mostly walking ATV trails along a creek bottom with a lot of grassy/brushy cover around.
> 
> I am sitting at work this morning and it is killing me. I am hoping my dad can go out and look but he is not experienced in tracking and doesn't know the land in that area. The buck was probably a 2-yr-old, nothing spectacular, but it is a trophy to my daughter. She has hunted so hard with such determination and already put in multiple dawn to dusk sits this year. I lost a nice buck myself a couple years ago and it didn't bother me as much as this one is.


Call Trackman 
937-515-6470. 


"I have a very well trained Tracking Hound. I live in winchester Ohio. I do travel all over the state of Ohio. My hound and I are professionals when it comes to recovery of whitetail deer. I am very knowledgable in this area as it is my passion. I own two tracking hounds of superior blood lines. One is a tracking machine the other is a pup in training for the future. I am very busy through the season tracking deer. I recommend calling as to leaving PM when it comes to needing a hound or just discussing the matter with a Tracker. 
937-515-6470. "


----------



## ncstatehunter

Got it done at 8:30 this morning on public land in Jackson County with an 8 pt. What I thought was a shoulder shot and bad penetration ended up being a perfect double lung one. My first deer with a bow and probably bigger than my 10 point on the wall. Probably a 115" deer and I'm tickled with him.


----------



## hdrking2003

ncstatehunter said:


> Got it done at 8:30 this morning on public land in Jackson County with an 8 pt. What I thought was a shoulder shot and bad penetration ended up being a perfect double lung one. My first deer with a bow and probably bigger than my 10 point on the wall. Probably a 115" deer and I'm tickled with him.


Nice work, congrats!!


----------



## Ohioram

Couple hours and not a single thing


----------



## dspell20

ncstatehunter said:


> Got it done at 8:30 this morning on public land in Jackson County with an 8 pt. What I thought was a shoulder shot and bad penetration ended up being a perfect double lung one. My first deer with a bow and probably bigger than my 10 point on the wall. Probably a 115" deer and I'm tickled with him.


Congrats. Pics?


----------



## ncstatehunter




----------



## ncstatehunter

Sorry for the sideways pics, trying to post on my phone


----------



## dspell20

Great buck NCstatehunter. Way to get it done


----------



## Khef24

dspell20 said:


> Any updates? in for pics


Hell no. Lost blood me and my buddy looked and scanned the whole area. Makes me sick.


----------



## helix33

ncstatehunter said:


> Got it done at 8:30 this morning on public land in Jackson County with an 8 pt. What I thought was a shoulder shot and bad penetration ended up being a perfect double lung one. My first deer with a bow and probably bigger than my 10 point on the wall. Probably a 115" deer and I'm tickled with him.


Congrats


----------



## Nichko

Turned for you:


----------



## Schneeder

Looks to be a little breezy this evening in the stand.


----------



## hdrking2003

No bucks since the lil guy this morning. Got a doe by herself at 80 yards n closing. She gets close enough, I might have to let my Evo eat. I'd prefer her to attract a big boy on her way in.....either way, its win win!


----------



## glassguy2511

Just had a small buck chase a doe in front of me....hopefully a hot doe is around here and will be a good afternoon


----------



## BBD1984

Good work!


----------



## BBD1984

How's the movement today? Field and stream says on November 11th the woods should be on fire. I'm clocking out at 2:30 and hitting the stand, hopefully I'm not getting my hopes up


----------



## ncstatehunter

Thanks Nichko. He came down the same roadbed a doe had at 7 am. Was pretty sure she was in estrous and watched him smelling where she had been. Was watching some does up from me right as the fog lifted. 20 yard shot, double lung a tad high. Didn't get a pass through, but he was down for the count within 200 yards, mostly downhill.


----------



## Bowhunter0224

Ok guys what do you all think the only time I can take vacation is the 21-29 of November am I going to miss most action or will I still get some pretty good action? Lawrence county


----------



## bjohns7778

Bowhunter0224 said:


> Ok guys what do you all think the only time I can take vacation is the 21-29 of November am I going to miss most action or will I still get some pretty good action? Lawrence county


I think it just depends on where you hunt and what is going on in that specific area. You will have youth gun season going on at the start of the that period and by the end the rut has pretty well fizzled out in my opinion. However, I have seen some big deer move in daylight at the beginning part of that time span. Other years not so much.


----------



## Khef24

irishhacker said:


> Call Trackman
> 937-515-6470.
> 
> 
> "I have a very well trained Tracking Hound. I live in winchester Ohio. I do travel all over the state of Ohio. My hound and I are professionals when it comes to recovery of whitetail deer. I am very knowledgable in this area as it is my passion. I own two tracking hounds of superior blood lines. One is a tracking machine the other is a pup in training for the future. I am very busy through the season tracking deer. I recommend calling as to leaving PM when it comes to needing a hound or just discussing the matter with a Tracker.
> 937-515-6470. "


How much do you charge? I tracked this morning on one I shot last night and lost blood.


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> How's the movement today? Field and stream says on November 11th the woods should be on fire. I'm clocking out at 2:30 and hitting the stand, hopefully I'm not getting my hopes up


Who's woods??? Not mine.....at least not yet today.


----------



## bjohns7778

hdrking2003 said:


> Who's woods??? Not mine.....at least not yet today.


I had a ton of movement in Miami County yesterday. That is after an all day sit in the same stand on Saturday with next to nothing. Unfortunately today I'm back at my desk.


----------



## Khef24

hdrking2003 said:


> Who's woods??? Not mine.....at least not yet today.


I agree only saw one dink 8 point today. Gotta love this 60° weather mid November...


----------



## irishhacker

Khef24 said:


> How much do you charge? I tracked this morning on one I shot last night and lost blood.


Not me.. just posting info I found on a guy from OhioSportsman called "TrackMan". 
He is widely accepted as the best tracker around Ohio.


----------



## gcab

Field and stream doesn't no jack mayo... Except for knowing how to throw a date in a magazine and sell it to people thinking they have some magic way of knowing. From what I have heard from 8 buddies that have been out for last11 days, it's basically done and bucks are on lock down with does. So movement has ceased.. This in northeast and east part of the state. But for those asking if 2 weeks will be any good, well if you know your area then it'll give you better chance than sitting at home on at asking people that have no clue what your area is on the first place.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Finally got a couple pics off my boys iphone6. 
He scored 151 gross. 10pt 26" mainbeams and 17.5" inside spread.
Southern Ohio, Nov-5-2015


----------



## helix33

Tiggie_00 said:


> Finally got a couple pics off my boys iphone6.
> He scored 151 gross. 10pt 26" mainbeams and 17.5" inside spread.
> Southern Ohio, Nov-5-2015
> 
> View attachment 3207241
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207281


Great buck, congratulations!


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Tiggie_00 said:


> Finally got a couple pics off my boys iphone6.
> He scored 151 gross. 10pt 26" mainbeams and 17.5" inside spread.
> Southern Ohio, Nov-5-2015
> 
> View attachment 3207241
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207281


Hell of a buck...Nice features!!!


----------



## CattleGuy

Agree. Lock down here. Dead today. Saw shooter yesterday w doe.


----------



## onlyaspike

A bunch of small bucks chasin this morning.....from 8:15am- 9:40am was crazy !! A couple does and small bucks just wandering around. Does are trying to be " low key" .....haven't seen a shooter since Saturday.


----------



## jwolfe78

Khef24 said:


> How much do you charge? I tracked this morning on one I shot last night and lost blood.


You need to call him.


----------



## bmwlife1976

Ohioram said:


> Heading out in coshocton county. Wife gave a doe a dirt nap last night, said she was with an 8 point. Surprised the **** out of me that she said the buck wasn't a shooter, this is her first year bow hunting and was smart enough to pass. Maybe I should have her give speeches around here to the amish.


If you can get your wife to give that speech to the amish, i would love to have someone talk to the Amish around me as well.


----------



## 00farmcummins

I would be interested to know his price and how good a job he does with that dog possibly for future reference.


----------



## wasp

Monday in Hocking County, saw 10 does/fawns, several different groups, only buck sighting was a yearling 4-point checking them out. Pictures on my trail cameras at food sources have gone way down the last 3 days, pretty sure we're at the beginning of lock-down stage here. Seeing several fawns together also with no momma in sight.

Yesterday in Athens County did an all-day sit, saw 11 total including 3 bucks, 2 yearling bucks and a 2 1/2 yo 8-point. One yearling buck was just cruising, the other was a few hundred yards behind a doe that was moving pretty fast, then her fawns came through after the buck. Mid afternoon the 2 1/2 8-point was tending a lone doe. Had them pretty close for about 45 minutes in roughly the same spot. She was feeding and he was keeping a close eye on her, never letting her get more than 20 yards away.


----------



## CiK

Just over the Ohio/Indiana border in Dearborn County. I think the deer weren't told it was November over here. No signs of any rutting activity. Good luck all!


----------



## hdrking2003

5 does and a lil buck feeding in a picked corn field......no grunting, no chasing, no bumping.......just feeding calmly


----------



## hdrking2003

Hit the grunt tube and can a few times n that lil buck came haulin ass right to me. Love messin with the lil guys, lol.


----------



## cwcamographics

Ok second time today I've had the same dog run deer off. What's you alls opinion. I'm on my land.


----------



## pnyhunter

BBD1984 said:


> How's the movement today? Field and stream says on November 11th the woods should be on fire. I'm clocking out at 2:30 and hitting the stand, hopefully I'm not getting my hopes up


I think the where spot on... 9 bucks.
Bucks moving all day


----------



## cwcamographics

Should I find the owner and have a heart to heart, call the dog warden, or just let it go.


----------



## jwolfe78

cwcamographics said:


> Should I find the owner and have a heart to heart, call the dog warden, or just let it go.


Id let owner know first.


----------



## hdrking2003

jwolfe78 said:


> Id let owner know first.


[emoji106] yes, best policy is a heart to heart.


----------



## fmf979

Tiggie_00 said:


> Finally got a couple pics off my boys iphone6.
> He scored 151 gross. 10pt 26" mainbeams and 17.5" inside spread.
> Southern Ohio, Nov-5-2015
> 
> View attachment 3207241
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207281


Wow congrats 26 inch beams are sweepers! Dont forget to enjoy the day!


----------



## BBD1984

had five or six 120 to 140 class bucks coming to mineral lick this summer on camera. Do you know what that equal tonight? A yearling hanging around my stand all evening.... Still enjoyed the evening beautiful night buddy of mine who has lease in better part of the County said they were running hog wild tonight at one time seven bucks chasing a doe!


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Heard a couple chasing tonight but I didn't see them Belmont County


----------



## bmwlife1976

How will everyone hunt the next couple days with the ridiculous winds? How do you feel about getting close to known bedding or will you hunt trails


----------



## Mikemuoh

It was on in Seneca county tonight, after a very slow day. 3 shooters, 2 chasing hard after doe. 3rd and biggest one was hitting a licking branch. Overall seen over 15 deer in the last hour with chasing from small bucks and some big boys.


----------



## Jackson87

Seen this stud cross the road at 12:30 today.By the time I turned around the truck and got pic he was 150 yards away.He was a tall heavy horned stud.Wish I had more time to hunt.


----------



## lutzweiser

Ok who here is brave enough to get into a tree tomorrow with 55MPH winds?


----------



## byg

Yep, it was on fire had 4 does wander by and I thought where's the bucks? Well an hour later had a big boy goe by nose to the ground almost trotting. There was no stopping him, then like clock work another one every hour. These are pretty big fellas for public I hunt and it was neat to actually see the rut behavior. I think one of the bucks found love just as I was getting ready to leave he came through pushing a doe, unfortunately no shots at all. The does took a different path behind me. The wind was out of the south, tomorrow the west, will they adjust there travel to the wind or continue on that same path
GL to all


----------



## z7hunter11

Anybody have a report on rut action from brush creek public land in adams county or private land for that matter?


----------



## sammusi

I hunt close to brush creek wildlife area Jefferson County , I hunted hard saturday to Tuesday .. had a shooter at 25 yrds Monday at 1130 am couldn't gst a clean shot so didn't take , after the monsoon yesterday I decided to scout around and see what kind of sign , scrapes everywhere all blown out , I'm not seeing alot of wandering, chasing and honestly feel like its either about to explode or its already over and they are on straight lock down. Saturday is another all day sit.. I've seen a total of 8 deer in 60 hours of hunting last few days ..


----------



## ADCTD2SHOOTING

Gusts over 50mph tomorrow. Hope my safety harness doesnt need to double as a kite string.


----------



## lutzweiser

I don't know many guys on this site but if there are any vets on here just wanted to says thanks for everything you guys do. I know if it wasn't for you I wouldn't even be able to go into the woods everyday and do this thing I love to do


----------



## hdrking2003

ADCTD2SHOOTING said:


> Gusts over 50mph tomorrow. Hope my safety harness doesnt need to double as a kite string.


Lol[emoji106] . I'll be there with ya brother.


----------



## Bowhunter0224

lutzweiser said:


> I don't know many guys on this site but if there are any vets on here just wanted to says thanks for everything you guys do. I know if it wasn't for you I wouldn't even be able to go into the woods everyday and do this thing I love to do


I'm with this guy. Thank you all for what you have done


----------



## Schneeder

I think the winds should keep a lot of guys home tomorrow. I'll be out holding on for dear life. lol


----------



## whodeynation

Schneeder said:


> I think the winds should keep a lot of guys home tomorrow. I'll be out holding on for *a deers* life. lol


Fixed it for you


----------



## Nichko

All does no bucks and zero rutting activity in central Ohio


----------



## BigBuckBeast

lutzweiser said:


> I don't know many guys on this site but if there are any vets on here just wanted to says thanks for everything you guys do. I know if it wasn't for you I wouldn't even be able to go into the woods everyday and do this thing I love to do


Well said!!


----------



## l8_apexer

State land snack. Guests of s neighbor


----------



## glassguy2511

Chasing all afternoon in Scioto County. Started at 2pm until dark. If you ask me, does are just now coming into estrus. 2 does that bucks were bumping and chasing were walking around with their tails high I the air the entire time they were in view. 

My future father in law knocked down a big 8 this evening. It ran straight over the ridge into a terrible place to get him out. Once we got him straight uphill I used my HSS vest as a drag. Took
2.5 hrs to get him back to the truck. 

Promising sits on the horizon.....Wind or no wind it's time to be in a tree.


----------



## sdavis

Well it's going to be a sleepless night. I put what looked to be double lung shot on a bruiser and looked for a little bit but no luck. wish I had a blood hound to help pursue it.


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

sdavis said:


> Well it's going to be a sleepless night. I put what looked to be double lung shot on a bruiser and looked for a little bit but no luck. wish I had a blood hound to help pursue it.


Wish I was close to help you


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Not my deer but a Adams county Monster


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

He's my boss and a serious Hunter he has his own private paradise. I will own my own private farm here soon or quit hunting jk


----------



## Liveblue23

BUCKEYE BOY said:


> Not my deer but a Adams county Monster


Guy looks familiar...I live and hunt in Adam's.


----------



## sdavis

Thanks buddy I appreciate it I hunt hocking county I hope the sunlight shows me the way to him.


----------



## sdavis

Wow congrats


----------



## Tim/OH

I'm in the tree now and it's windy as heck.....





Tim


----------



## shimmon83

Good luck today guys! Winds going to get real crazy in my area, 20-30 constant with 50mph gusts! Stay safe!


----------



## PayneTrain

Almost hit a young 6 on my state route and what looked like a wide 10 was about to wander out onto the lancaster bypass on my way in to work. They didn't give a rats ass about traffic


----------



## ohiobuck74

In a stand now!! Winds are unreal!! Hope the deer don't mind


----------



## Nichko

Be safe fellas!!


----------



## lutzweiser

It's still calm in Columbiana County.


----------



## 70641

lutzweiser said:


> I don't know many guys on this site but if there are any vets on here just wanted to says thanks for everything you guys do. I know if it wasn't for you I wouldn't even be able to go into the woods everyday and do this thing I love to do


Thanks it was an Honor to serve.....


----------



## Tim/OH

The woods are dead.....nothing so far.





Tim


----------



## ArcheryRoad

Drove around and saw two bucks along road. One was chasing a doe and the other was in a thicket. I need to find a spot tonight to sit- bucks are moving


----------



## Joe R1

No deer like that in Adams co lol
Just spiked and fork horns


----------



## missionman44

Still calm in columbiana county..for now. Tree rodeo should be starting soon. Stay safe out there fellas!!


----------



## SamPotter

Tagged


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

Get Hunkered down in those Hollers boys , she's about to Blow ........


----------



## flathead

Finally saw two different dinker bucks chasing does this morning. Get a call that both kids woke up too sick to go to school. At least bow season is long here in Ohio.


----------



## lutzweiser

9:00 and zero wind. Should have never listened to the weather man. Now they say no wind until 1:00. This was a wasted morning


----------



## LJOHNS

Saw 5 different bucks yesterday. A 130ish 8 was locked down on a doe behind me. the others were chasing. Great day. I am home with my sick daughter today - don't want to sit in a stand with high winds anyway. The wind advisory kicks in after 10:00 this morning.


----------



## page xt

Two small bucks chasing this morning, in Columbiana county weather isn't bad almost calm earlier.


----------



## Outback Man

Home with a sick son. Back at it Fri.-Mon. Still have yet to see any chasing. Hoping the corn on the property comes down this weekend but with the recent rains i doubt it.-Warren County


----------



## BigBuckBeast

lutzweiser said:


> 9:00 and zero wind. Should have never listened to the weather man. Now they say no wind until 1:00. This was a wasted morning


Hey Lutz, how old are you? You're from Medina County area???


----------



## lutzweiser

BigBuckBeast said:


> Hey Lutz, how old are you? You're from Medina County area???


37, I'm from Columbiana County


----------



## mathews_rage

Well the bucks are moving this morning. I've seen 3 so far with one being a 140 10 pt. Bad thing is I decided not to hunt in this wind since making an ethical kill shot in this wind would be very hard.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

lutzweiser said:


> 37, I'm from Columbiana County


Columbiana County.. That's right....


----------



## staatscomm

Small 8 pt this morning around 7:15. Nose to the ground entire time. Knox county.


----------



## lutzweiser

Wind just made it to Columbiana County in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

I sat for 6 hours yesterday morning and saw squat. Sat 3 hours last night and saw 15 plus doe, 1 160" 9point locked down with a doe in the bottom and 5 other bucks cruising and pushing every doe they seen. Now the crap weather today and tomorrow. The weather this season as stunk!


----------



## z7master167

Small 8 pt cruisin this morning, lawrence county


----------



## Orvisman73

On fire this morning, just smoked a nice 8 pointer. Saw 5 different bucks cruising and one big boy chasing.


----------



## Bowhunter0224

Where you hunt man? I hunt in aid


----------



## Bowhunter0224

z7master167 said:


> Small 8 pt cruisin this morning, lawrence county


Where you hunt? I hunt aid. Sorry for the double post


----------



## Sasamafras

Orvisman73 said:


> On fire this morning, just smoked a nice 8 pointer. Saw 5 different bucks cruising and one big boy chasing.


Congrats! Let's see him!


----------



## Orvisman73

Not huge but it was my last day to hunt until December.


----------



## helix33

Orvisman73 said:


> Not huge but it was my last day to hunt until December.


Congratulations!


----------



## Rodney

6 buck this morning biggest was a 115-120 10pt. Wind really picked up and haven't seen anything since. Tree fell scared the poop out me and glove flew off leg while texting! Muskegum county


----------



## z7master167

Bowhunter0224 said:


> Where you hunt? I hunt aid. Sorry for the double post


I hunt about 3 miles from the ohio river, i use to have a spot real close to aid, thats where i killed my biggest. They was cruisin everywhere over the weekend, i think they are starting to lock down now. My buddy had 2 fightin below him this morning before daylight


----------



## Khef24

Looking for advice guys.

Stuck a good buck Tuesday evening. Knew I hit him back (liver/gut) after arrow clipped a twig. Went looked yesterday. Had a good blood trail for the first 100 to 150 yards found 3 beds where he laid down. Then lost blood completely. Looked for about 2 hrs with no luck. Any suggestions will help.


----------



## baz77

Missed a nice one in Lawrence Co. Last night, Buddy killed a absolute SLOB 8 point yesterday also in Lawrence Co things seem to be rocking.


----------



## flinginairos

Shot this guy yesterday in Meigs co. Came flying in chasing a doe. Split second decision as I only had one lane to shoot through. Stopped him at 26 yards and double lunged him with a rage hypo. Not a giant but I am very happy with him!


----------



## Rodney

Make that 7 mature 3-1/2 8pt nice not 120s


----------



## BowtechHunter65

flinginairos said:


> Shot this guy yesterday in Meigs co. Came flying in chasing a doe. Split second decision as I only had one lane to shoot through. Stopped him at 26 yards and double lunged him with a rage hypo. Not a giant but I am very happy with him!


Congratulations....


----------



## z7master167

Khef24 said:


> Looking for advice guys.
> 
> Stuck a good buck Tuesday evening. Knew I hit him back (liver/gut) after arrow clipped a twig. Went looked yesterday. Had a good blood trail for the first 100 to 150 yards found 3 beds where he laid down. Then lost blood completely. Looked for about 2 hrs with no luck. Any suggestions will help.


Find the nearest water source and keep looking, try to find someone with a dog. Listen for crows in one specific place and watch for buzzards above.


----------



## lutzweiser

I've read the quote "not a giant but" a lot on this site this year from hunters and there kills. Kinda like they are ashamed or disappointed with there kill. It's about the time in the woods and being outside doing what we all love to do. Just because we read of hunters passing on so called 150" deer everyday doesn't make you any less of a hunter because you killed a 115" deer. In my neck of the deer woods 150" deer don't grow on trees like some posters would have you believe. Between the amount off gun hunters in my area and the Amish moving in it doesn't do me any good to let s 130" walk because neighboring properties aren't going to do the same. Most of us are hunting small lots and or public land. If everyone here had 300 acres and 3-4 weeks vac I think we would all pass on smaller buck. But we all know that's not possible. I guess what I'm saying is enjoy your hunt, your kill, and your time in the woods. I've got a 115" a 120" on the wall and a 145" and I was just as happy harvesting the 2 smaller bucks as I was with the big boy as I call him.


----------



## helix33

flinginairos said:


> Shot this guy yesterday in Meigs co. Came flying in chasing a doe. Split second decision as I only had one lane to shoot through. Stopped him at 26 yards and double lunged him with a rage hypo. Not a giant but I am very happy with him!


Nice buck, congratulations!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

lutzweiser said:


> I've read the quote "not a giant but" a lot on this site this year from hunters and there kills. Kinda like they are ashamed or disappointed with there kill. It's about the time in the woods and being outside doing what we all love to do. Just because we read of hunters passing on so called 150" deer everyday doesn't make you any less of a hunter because you killed a 115" deer. In my neck of the deer woods 150" deer don't grow on trees like some posters would have you believe. Between the amount off gun hunters in my area and the Amish moving in it doesn't do me any good to let s 130" walk because neighboring properties aren't going to do the same. Most of us are hunting small lots and or public land. If everyone here had 300 acres and 3-4 weeks vac I think we would all pass on smaller buck. But we all know that's not possible. I guess what I'm saying is enjoy your hunt, your kill, and your time in the woods. I've got a 115" a 120" on the wall and a 145" and I was just as happy harvesting the 2 smaller bucks as I was with the big boy as I call him.
> 
> Well said......


----------



## byg

yes, well said lutz


----------



## flinginairos

lutzweiser said:


> I've read the quote "not a giant but" a lot on this site this year from hunters and there kills. Kinda like they are ashamed or disappointed with there kill. It's about the time in the woods and being outside doing what we all love to do. Just because we read of hunters passing on so called 150" deer everyday doesn't make you any less of a hunter because you killed a 115" deer. In my neck of the deer woods 150" deer don't grow on trees like some posters would have you believe. Between the amount off gun hunters in my area and the Amish moving in it doesn't do me any good to let s 130" walk because neighboring properties aren't going to do the same. Most of us are hunting small lots and or public land. If everyone here had 300 acres and 3-4 weeks vac I think we would all pass on smaller buck. But we all know that's not possible. I guess what I'm saying is enjoy your hunt, your kill, and your time in the woods. I've got a 115" a 120" on the wall and a 145" and I was just as happy harvesting the 2 smaller bucks as I was with the big boy as I call him.


Very good post. And I'm not ashamed of him at all! I was pumped when I walked up on him. I get told by a lot of people to pass deer that size in ohio but he makes me happy so that's all that matters. I've hunted hard and put my time in and it sure feels good to connect. The backstraps on the open fire at camp with my dad and good buddy just top it off!


----------



## dduff1

Anyone dumb like me still in a tree with 40 mph gust.


----------



## Matt G

I went to work but was debating on tomorrow whether to go or not. I have never stalk up on deer and was thinking that may be the play for tomorrow. So use to sitting in my stand...


----------



## Orvisman73

Lol 5 trees feel within 100 yards of me. It was insane today, one fell 15 feet from my tuck. But the Woods were crawling with deer.


----------



## brnt5295

A buddy sent me this before heading to work. If it's too windy where you hunt, just sit on the front porch. Picture was taken in Summit County.


----------



## BLan

Orvisman73 said:


> Lol 5 trees feel within 100 yards of me. It was insane today, one fell 15 feet from my tuck. But the *Woods were crawling with deer*.


I saw more deer on their feet feeding in the wind on my way into work this morning than I have all year.


----------



## Schneeder

To go brave the the 30mph winds tonight or not. All you guys saying deer galore are moving are making me want to.


----------



## hdrking2003

Schneeder said:


> To go brave the the 30mph winds tonight or not. All you guys saying deer galore are moving are making me want to.


It's not that bad out here.......lol! Just remember the Dramamine!!


----------



## Bowhunter0224

flinginairos said:


> Very good post. And I'm not ashamed of him at all! I was pumped when I walked up on him. I get told by a lot of people to pass deer that size in ohio but he makes me happy so that's all that matters. I've hunted hard and put my time in and it sure feels good to connect. The backstraps on the open fire at camp with my dad and good buddy just top it off!


Hell yes if your happy with him good job and this is how hunting should be I only wish I had someone to enjoy it with. I hunt alone on 150 acre private property my wife's papaw ownes but he does not hunt


----------



## helix33

Bowhunter0224 said:


> Hell yes if your happy with him good job and this is how hunting should be I only wish I had someone to enjoy it with. I hunt alone on 150 acre private property my wife's papaw ownes but he does not hunt


I'd be glad to hunt it with you Bowhunter0224 lol


----------



## Bowhunter0224

z7master167 said:


> I hunt about 3 miles from the ohio river, i use to have a spot real close to aid, thats where i killed my biggest. They was cruisin everywhere over the weekend, i think they are starting to lock down now. My buddy had 2 fightin below him this morning before daylight


Well I hope something is moving for the weekend cause that's my only chance to hunt. Got to pay the bills.


----------



## Bowhunter0224

helix33 said:


> I'd be glad to hunt it with you Bowhunter0224 lol


You live close to Lawrence county?


----------



## helix33

Bowhunter0224 said:


> You live close to Lawrence county?


Ross County, not to far.


----------



## Schneeder

hdrking2003 said:


> It's not that bad out here.......lol! Just remember the Dramamine!!


Luckily I don't get sea sick. Was out deep sea fishing in Alaska back in July and never had an issue.


----------



## helix33

More like air sick lol


----------



## Bowhunter0224

helix33 said:


> Ross County, not to far.


Pm me if your ever up my way hell if you don't have a climber I have a summit viper you can use so you can pick your tree and I have a few ladder and hang on stands as well lol


----------



## helix33

Bowhunter0224 said:


> Pm me if your ever up my way hell if you don't have a climber I have a summit viper you can use so you can pick your tree and I have a few ladder and hang on stands as well lol


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Rodney

Rodney said:


> Make that 7 mature 3-1/2 8pt nice not 120s


After I posted this what I ment to say was make it 7 buck, 3-1/2 8pt not mature nice 120s


----------



## z7master167

Bowhunter0224 said:


> Pm me if your ever up my way hell if you don't have a climber I have a summit viper you can use so you can pick your tree and I have a few ladder and hang on stands as well lol


Wth i need a huntin buddy too...


----------



## helix33

Rodney said:


> After I posted this what I ment to say was make it 7 buck, 3-1/2 8pt not mature nice 120s





z7master167 said:


> Wth i need a huntin buddy too...


I would be glad to hunt with you as well lol. Where are you located? If your who I think you are from past years threads your hunting northern Ross county.


----------



## z7master167

helix33 said:


> I would be glad to hunt with you as well lol. Where are you located? If your who I think you are from past years threads your hunting northern Ross county.


Nope, must be thinking of someone else, but ive been on here for years postin my observations, i use to have a killer farm out on the galia/ lawerence county border where i killed a 167 and a 161. I did kill a 141" 8 pt last friday. Biggest 8 ive killed. We'll have to get together and do some huntin


----------



## helix33

Sounds good


----------



## BBD1984

What's your secret? Scent/wind and location is what I'd say is the biggest difference maker.


----------



## Winter88

Well guys if you rember I gut shot a buck Sunday night and spent all day mon/tue looking for him I hunted yesterday and just couldn't stop thinking of him just laying there rotting so this morning i went back to look some more I prob walked 15 miles back and forth just scanning the ground and finally found him I'm so pumped I know the meat is no good but at least i got him I feel much better about it and when I was looking I found the buck I shot last year it's been a great day!! My advice to anyone looking don't give up find your trophy!! I'll post pics when I get them


----------



## helix33

Winter88 said:


> Well guys if you rember I gut shot a buck Sunday night and spent all day mon/tue looking for him I hunted yesterday and just couldn't stop thinking of him just laying there rotting so this morning i went back to look some more I prob walked 15 miles back and forth just scanning the ground and finally found him I'm so pumped I know the meat is no good but at least i got him I feel much better about it and when I was looking I found the buck I shot last year it's been a great day!! My advice to anyone looking don't give up find your trophy!! I'll post pics when I get them


Sweet, glad you found him.


----------



## z7master167

BBD1984 said:


> What's your secret? Scent/wind and location is what I'd say is the biggest difference maker.


Wind is the biggest factor i deal with. To be completely honest, i work for an extermination company and i managed to get off early on friday and i just went home and threw camo on over my work clothes. Mind you they smell like a fumigation, the 8 point i killed was upwind of me and came to 40 yds and never new i was there. Hunting the wind is the best measure for success in my books anyways. I hardly ever use estrous or any other kinds of scents.


----------



## helix33

z7master167 said:


> Wind is the biggest factor i deal with. To be completely honest, i work for an extermination company and i managed to get off early on friday and i just went home and threw camo on over my work clothes. Mind you they smell like a fumigation, the 8 point i killed was upwind of me and came to 40 yds and never new i was there. Hunting the wind is the best measure for success in my books anyways. I hardly ever use estrous or any other kinds of scents.


I agree, playing the wind is your biggest factor.


----------



## TheKingofKings

My buck from Nov 6.


----------



## helix33

TheKingofKings said:


> My buck from Nov 6.


Nice buck, Congrats!


----------



## missionman44

Bowhunter0224 said:


> Pm me if your ever up my way hell if you don't have a climber I have a summit viper you can use so you can pick your tree and I have a few ladder and hang on stands as well lol


Archers helping archers...I like it!


----------



## brwnsfan1

I fully agree through nuisance permits, antlerless permits and not having to have people check deer at a check station. Some areas were not as affected but I know what I have scene is a lot less deer over the past 5 years and counting.


helix33 said:


> The simple unarguably reality is there are way fewer deer now than 10 years ago or even a few years ago. The state has allowed them to be slaughtered in the name of herd management and reduction.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Winter88 said:


> Well guys if you rember I gut shot a buck Sunday night and spent all day mon/tue looking for him I hunted yesterday and just couldn't stop thinking of him just laying there rotting so this morning i went back to look some more I prob walked 15 miles back and forth just scanning the ground and finally found him I'm so pumped I know the meat is no good but at least i got him I feel much better about it and when I was looking I found the buck I shot last year it's been a great day!! My advice to anyone looking don't give up find your trophy!! I'll post pics when I get them


Great news!!!


----------



## BigBuckBeast

lutzweiser said:


> I've read the quote "not a giant but" a lot on this site this year from hunters and there kills. Kinda like they are ashamed or disappointed with there kill. It's about the time in the woods and being outside doing what we all love to do. Just because we read of hunters passing on so called 150" deer everyday doesn't make you any less of a hunter because you killed a 115" deer. In my neck of the deer woods 150" deer don't grow on trees like some posters would have you believe. Between the amount off gun hunters in my area and the Amish moving in it doesn't do me any good to let s 130" walk because neighboring properties aren't going to do the same. Most of us are hunting small lots and or public land. If everyone here had 300 acres and 3-4 weeks vac I think we would all pass on smaller buck. But we all know that's not possible. I guess what I'm saying is enjoy your hunt, your kill, and your time in the woods. I've got a 115" a 120" on the wall and a 145" and I was just as happy harvesting the 2 smaller bucks as I was with the big boy as I call him.


Lutz, we need to get together sometime and hunt together...you're an all-right dude in my book....I live in portage and have a few small hunting spots in portage, summit, carroll and ashtabula counties.


----------



## z7master167

We just all need to have an ohio AT pow wow... we'll do it the week of gun season and push every thicket around... lmao j/k guys


----------



## BigBuckBeast

z7master167 said:


> We just all need to have an ohio AT pow wow... we'll do it the week of gun season and push every thicket around... lmao j/k guys


If you want to push em for me during gun season, I'll be happy to take the help!!! Lmao!!!


----------



## lutzweiser

BigBuckBeast said:


> Lutz, we need to get together sometime and hunt together...you're an all-right dude in my book....I live in portage and have a few small hunting spots in portage, summit, carroll and ashtabula counties.


I'm in, always looking for more hunting buds


----------



## lutzweiser

How did everyone fair in the wind?


----------



## Matt G

I am always looking for new hunting buds as well. Moved to the Cincinnati area last year from Connecticut. Made a few acquaintances but it is a different dynamic here. Its been a learning curve for sure....


----------



## Bowhunter0224

z7master167 said:


> Nope, must be thinking of someone else, but ive been on here for years postin my observations, i use to have a killer farm out on the galia/ lawerence county border where i killed a 167 and a 161. I did kill a 141" 8 pt last friday. Biggest 8 ive killed. We'll have to get together and do some huntin


I used to hunt a 100 acre farm in galia about 15 mins from the boarder sign


----------



## Bowhunter0224

It was out German hollow road


----------



## jowens27

Killed this guy November 10, he was chasing a doe. I set up about 60 yards down wind of a doe bedding area and waited. I hunted 4 days straight with little rut activity, some smaller ones cruising did see 1 buck that makes this guy look smaller but never offered me a shot I was comfortable taking. On the 10th I seen some bucks chasing does and then this guy came through at 20 yards! First buck I've shot since 2010


----------



## 3dn4jc

jowens27 said:


> Killed this guy November 10, he was chasing a doe. I set up about 60 yards down wind of a doe bedding area and waited. I hunted 4 days straight with little rut activity, some smaller ones cruising did see 1 buck that makes this guy look smaller but never offered me a shot I was comfortable taking. On the 10th I seen some bucks chasing does and then this guy came through at 20 yards! First buck I've shot since 2010


Very nice congrats!!


----------



## BigBuckBeast

jowens27 said:


> Killed this guy November 10, he was chasing a doe. I set up about 60 yards down wind of a doe bedding area and waited. I hunted 4 days straight with little rut activity, some smaller ones cruising did see 1 buck that makes this guy look smaller but never offered me a shot I was comfortable taking. On the 10th I seen some bucks chasing does and then this guy came through at 20 yards! First buck I've shot since 2010


Awesome buck!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

jowens27 said:


> Killed this guy November 10, he was chasing a doe. I set up about 60 yards down wind of a doe bedding area and waited. I hunted 4 days straight with little rut activity, some smaller ones cruising did see 1 buck that makes this guy look smaller but never offered me a shot I was comfortable taking. On the 10th I seen some bucks chasing does and then this guy came through at 20 yards! First buck I've shot since 2010


Congratulations!


----------



## z7master167

Bowhunter0224 said:


> I used to hunt a 100 acre farm in galia about 15 mins from the boarder sign


I can take you to a place and show you some giants in the summer and sometimes you can see them in the eves during hunting season.. if your lights hit it adter dark theyre always there. Ive begged and pleaded to gunt this guys land and he says no.. its real close to the sign


----------



## l8_apexer

Weird to be picking a tree to climb based on it being big and swaying the least compared to others in area. 40mph winds, 3 bucks this afternoon chasing a hot doe. Wind didn't faze then at all Got a little spooky a couple of times- think I was swaying 2 feet from side to side at one point


----------



## medicsnoke

High winds made me go mobile today. I speed scouted a few new properties and saw a giant and few scrub bucks dogging a doe in a thicket. I put tree pegs in the best tree I could find and climbed up, sat on branches for the rest of the night. A few more bucks came through but nothing big. I left my bow hanging in the tree and I'll be back up that tree with stand before first light. He was a giant.....


----------



## Hower08

Never understood guys leaving their bows in the woods over night. Whats the thought process behind this


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hang it high and secure.


----------



## helix33

Hower08 said:


> Never understood guys leaving their bows in the woods over night. Whats the thought process behind this


Lol, that's what I was thinking. Especially in high winds overnight. Hope it's still in the tree in the morning.


----------



## lutzweiser

If you leave your bow in the tree how do you cuddle with it at night?


----------



## tdurb1327

I decided ground hunting was the best choice after the winds knocked down a giant tree too close. Within ten minutes of propping against a pine tree a buck comes through and takes an arrow. He jumps and then walks 30 feet to my right and beds down. Thought this was too good to be true. I could see him and decided to wait a little. He got up once but immediately goes back down. Even better. I decide to take another shot and it ends up hitting a @&[email protected] branch and missing. The deer stays put. After ten more minutes I can tell he is still alive and gets up and drops again. I decide to try and finish him off by walking slowly while the wind is blowing hard. He gets up and takes off. Damn it. I decide to back off until tomorrow but I have to work. Nice blood trail and arrow is light pink. Thoughts why this deer kept walking? Here is some blood from the ground.


----------



## Bowhunter0224

z7master167 said:


> I can take you to a place and show you some giants in the summer and sometimes you can see them in the eves during hunting season.. if your lights hit it adter dark theyre always there. Ive begged and pleaded to gunt this guys land and he says no.. its real close to the sign


There are some big empty fields with the woods meeting them about 300 yards out close to the place I was hunting I always seen monsters out there on my way to where I was hunting and during the rut


----------



## Winter88

Here they are this years and last I couldn't be happier!!!


----------



## Winter88




----------



## Winter88




----------



## OHIOARCHER36

That's gonna be a expensive taxidermy bill . Congrats , glad you found em and you know where to look if it happens again .


----------



## Winter88

Sorry for all the double pics not sure why it did that


----------



## hdrking2003

Congrats Winter88!!!! Love a happy ending in the woods, especially with two stud deer like those. They look like brothers!!


----------



## Winter88

Thanks guys!!! Congrats to everyone thats got it done and good luck to everyone still working at it don't give up you never know!


----------



## BigBuckBeast

lutzweiser said:


> If you leave your bow in the tree how do you cuddle with it at night?


Lmao!!!


----------



## The Phantom

I sat all day yesterday in Licking county and saw ZERO deer. Did the same last year on Veterans day. Guess I quit hunting that day in the future.


----------



## Schneeder

Looks like winds won't be too bad tomorrow morning but will pick up again later in the day.


----------



## helix33

Winter88 said:


> Here they are this years and last I couldn't be happier!!!
> View attachment 3215065
> View attachment 3215065


Nice bucks, Congratulations!


----------



## lutzweiser

Winds are whipping just as bad in Columbiana County today!


----------



## hdrking2003

Got in the stand about 45 mins later than I wanted to but I'm really not that upset. The drive out here was AWESOME! Saw some wide open chasing in 3 different fields and even had a huge 10 point hounding a doe 10 yards from the road. I stopped and tried to get a pic but was unable to get my phone out in time. He didn't even care that I was there but as soon as the doe bolted, he went right with her, tongue hanging out. Hope my woods produce similar results today!!


----------



## Matt G

Good Luck out there. I will probably go in for the afternoon....


----------



## Vinny Gambini

Winter88 said:


> Well guys if you rember I gut shot a buck Sunday night and spent all day mon/tue looking for him I hunted yesterday and just couldn't stop thinking of him just laying there rotting so this morning i went back to look some more I prob walked 15 miles back and forth just scanning the ground and finally found him I'm so pumped *I know the meat is no good *but at least i got him I feel much better about it and when I was looking I *found the buck I shot last year *it's been a great day!! My advice to anyone looking don't give up find your trophy!! I'll post pics when I get them


So I found 2 deer that I wasted in 2 consecutive years (but at least I got the antlers) is a great day?


----------



## BLan

Vinny Gambini said:


> So I found 2 deer that I wasted in 2 consecutive years (but at least I got the antlers) is a great day?


Kind of thinking the same thing. At least he did find them.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

z7master167 said:


> Heres my hero shots, i shot him at 45yds trailing a doe.



Congrats! Great eight pointer!


----------



## JSI KODIAK

lutzweiser said:


> I've read the quote "not a giant but" a lot on this site this year from hunters and there kills. Kinda like they are ashamed or disappointed with there kill. It's about the time in the woods and being outside doing what we all love to do. Just because we read of hunters passing on so called 150" deer everyday doesn't make you any less of a hunter because you killed a 115" deer. In my neck of the deer woods 150" deer don't grow on trees like some posters would have you believe. Between the amount off gun hunters in my area and the Amish moving in it doesn't do me any good to let s 130" walk because neighboring properties aren't going to do the same. Most of us are hunting small lots and or public land. If everyone here had 300 acres and 3-4 weeks vac I think we would all pass on smaller buck. But we all know that's not possible. I guess what I'm saying is enjoy your hunt, your kill, and your time in the woods. I've got a 115" a 120" on the wall and a 145" and I was just as happy harvesting the 2 smaller bucks as I was with the big boy as I call him.


Great post!


----------



## dduff1

Only turkeys here


----------



## lutzweiser

dduff1 said:


> Only turkeys here


I haven't seen a turkey all year. Had a pack of 25-30 last year that I saw everyday. I don't know what's harder on wildlife, coyotes or the Amish


----------



## nitro943

On 11/10, Hocking County, I missed the biggest deer Ive ever seen. 7+ sway back, limb, mega whopper 170 plus. Ive been waiting for that deer for 40 yrs. biggest deer Ive ever seen. gonna be real hard to go back in the woods.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

z7master167 said:


> Hung a new stand this eve and hunted it, at about 430 i heard something behind me but i figured it was a squirrel, because i had just got done hangin the stand 15 min prior. I peaked up the bank but didnt see anything, so i turned back around, about a min later i heard a deer blow behind me so i turned around and it blew again.
> I watched for movement then i seen him move his head, he was a solid 160+ about 85 yds behind me he blew again and trotted up the bank and he got his horns caught in a low branch, he was a stud.
> Then about 6:25 i had a doe and spike come out and pick around for 45 min before they wondered off


Do you think he was bedded down in that area as you put your stand up? Can you say why you chose that area to put a stand up? Sounds like you picked a great spot.


----------



## Nichko

nitro943 said:


> On 11/10, Hocking County, I missed the biggest deer Ive ever seen. 7+ sway back, limb, mega whopper 170 plus. Ive been waiting for that deer for 40 yrs. biggest deer Ive ever seen. gonna be real hard to go back in the woods.


Stay with it man! I missed twice this year and spined a doe. Thought about selling it all but would regret it!


----------



## Outback Man

Blanked this morning. Sat a stand that is probably a better evening than a morning stand though. I was sure how predictable his crazy wind was gonna be and didn't want to blow out one of my interior sets if it was blowing everywhere. This stand has great visibility though and is off a fresh 10 acre section of cut corn. I even had the decoy out. I really thought I'd see so rung somewhere. 

Think I'm gonna take a walk soon and see if my groundblind is still located in this county or if it's in Xenia by now. I might hunt the same stand tonight on this cut corn but not sure yet.


----------



## SamPotter

Had a 2 year old 8 come through at 8:45 and another one at 10. Set up on the leeward side of a ridge overlooking the head of a hollow.


----------



## Tim/OH

I couldn't get out this morning because my daughter had a fever and I'm only one on vacation smh lol.....almost made one of the older kids stay home from school this morning lol.

I have 3 more days of vacation left so I will be doing all day sits this weekend....have to get it done by monday.



Tim


----------



## H20fwler

Have seen four bucks in the last week and a half, one was nice but too far. Two were close enough to stick but small.
Have had deer in range every other sit, mostly does&fawns.

I am infested with squirrels and these....


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hanging on 30 feet up in a tree today, Meigs Co. Small 6 point at 0800 and thats it. Well other than the 50M squirrels everywhere....


----------



## Manley2k12

North adams county. Iv seen 6 bucks so far today and 2 does. All 2.5 yo deer 2 chasing the does at separate times. First time on this farm since Nov 3rd. Waiting on a big 1 to slip up.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

One of my shooters was back in on camera last night after being AWOL for a week and a half. Hoping for one of the three I would take to make a mistake. I have nothing but time to put in now. Cold weather this weekend might do the trick.....


----------



## BigBuckBeast

My future wife convinced me to move my blind last week but I'm taking advantage of the wind this afternoon to move it back to a spot I feel will perform much better. After my doe mishap this Monday with misuse of the estrous, they won't come closer than 50 yds from my current blind location. Hopefully, this final spot sets me up for the rest of the season. I survey land by trade and I'm on a nice 38 acre tract today and haven't see a damn thing.....


----------



## hdrking2003

Found these on the way to the stand today, all within 10 yards of each other and on some pretty nice sized trees. Not very old either.


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

hdrking2003 said:


> Found these on the way to the stand today, all within 10 yards of each other and on some pretty nice sized trees. Not very old either.


That's some good rubs can't wait for you to shoot what's making them


----------



## Outback Man

Wind is still doing too many things to sit one of my "good" stands so I'm in the same one as this morning although now I have to contend with this big loud SOB. 









Warren County


----------



## Bwana

Outback Man said:


> Wind is still doing too many things to sit one of my "good" stands so I'm in the same one as this morning although now I have to contend with this big loud SOB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warren County


Oh geeze, yea that's never good...can't tell the farmer to quit working tho.


----------



## hdrking2003

BUCKEYE BOY said:


> That's some good rubs can't wait for you to shoot what's making them


Thanks for the well wishes! Hell, the way my season has been going, I'd just like to see something big enough to make those rubs, lol. I gotta crawl before I can walk! Been a slow year from the stand so far.


----------



## OhioDeer5

Outback Man said:


> Wind is still doing too many things to sit one of my "good" stands so I'm in the same one as this morning although now I have to contend with this big loud SOB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warren County


Maybe he will spill a little corn there for ya


----------



## hdrking2003

Outback Man said:


> Wind is still doing too many things to sit one of my "good" stands so I'm in the same one as this morning although now I have to contend with this big loud SOB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warren County


Dam, that sucks. Machinery in the field has never worked out well for me. It is what it is tho, a farmers gotta farm!


----------



## Outback Man

OhioDeer5 said:


> Maybe he will spill a little corn there for ya


Every time he takes the corner he does...about 10 yds directly in front of me.


----------



## Nichko

On the ground:


----------



## joffutt1

Nichko said:


> On the ground:


Why does it look like Spring in your picture? Everything is dead here along the Ohio River.


----------



## lutzweiser

3 doe and a spike tonight. All alone by themselves


----------



## CarpCommander

joffutt1 said:


> Why does it look like Spring in your picture? Everything is dead here along the Ohio River.


Looks like honeysuckle maybe? That stuff stays green till December unless we get crazy cold temps.


----------



## lutzweiser

My buddy is going after this guy this weekend. In his sister in laws yard every morning I guess.


----------



## whodeynation

CarpCommander said:


> Looks like honeysuckle maybe? That stuff stays green till December unless we get crazy cold temps.


And is IMPOSSIBLE to get rid of


----------



## fmf979

lutzweiser said:


> My buddy is going after this guy this weekend. In his sister in laws yard every morning I guess.
> View attachment 3219577


Wow


----------



## hdrking2003

fmf979 said:


> Wow


Took the word right out of my mouth! That deer is uber impressive.


----------



## Mao

In the areas I hunt in Coshocton County the bucks have been locked down. I am hoping they come off the does this weekend and begin searching hard again. I did find this big rub on the last trip into my stand along with a new scrape 20 yards from my stand.


----------



## Outback Man

Combine stopped about forty minutes before last light and about twenty minutes after that I had four does come out. They worked down the cut corn to about 30 yds from me before moving off.-Warren County


----------



## 00farmcummins

hdrking2003 said:


> Dam, that sucks. Machinery in the field has never worked out well for me. It is what it is tho, a farmers gotta farm!


Amen to that somebody has to supply food for us. Luckily I have grown up in a family in a urban area and it is amazing the number of people that think their food grows in the store now a days.


----------



## Bowhunter0224

Ok so who's ready for the low temps and tree stands in the morning? I've got a good feeling about this weekend can't wait to get in the stand pretty jacked up. Hope the big boys are roaming in the a.m. Lawrence county


----------



## chrisp119

Bowhunter0224 said:


> Ok so who's ready for the low temps and tree stands in the morning? I've got a good feeling about this weekend can't wait to get in the stand pretty jacked up. Hope the big boys are roaming in the a.m. Lawrence county


And the winds die down...


----------



## hdrking2003

chrisp119 said:


> And the winds die down...


Bingo


----------



## Bowhunter0224

Should be a good weekend with the way it's all falling and the timing I hope it's the best weekend I've seen this year


----------



## hdrking2003

The evening was pretty eventful. Had 7 does come by(between 4pm-5pm)and at least one one must've been hot cause 3 bucks, all between 90"-110" came charging in not far behind them and then dogged them all over the field for a bit. I thought I might see something big come in at last light but the neighbors must've shot something earlier in the day and decided to come track it across the property about 100 yards behind me. The deer in the field obviously saw them as well and fled to the next county. Pretty much ended things there, but it left me very optimistic for the cooler weekend. This was southern Richland county.


----------



## Bowhunter0224

I think we will see a lot of pics show up in this thread this weekend just got that feeling with the wind and temps and time of year


----------



## Yox

Hunted morning and afternoon today(should have been an all day sit but gotta make some time for the little lady) the deer are moving in Richland and Morrow county boys tomorrow should be one of those days that we live for. Ohio Rut its the only place in the world I want to be this time of year.


----------



## Eddieb333

Not much movement today, well besides my tree and the feeling it was going to split in half a few times. However, at last light finally seen a shooter that I have on camera. 145-150 10. He was cruising, 47 yards on the range finder but not a shot I was comfortable with. Going to sit all day tomorrow. Hoping for a great day. Bladensburg, Knox County


----------



## snoodcrusher

I sat from 2:30pm til dark in Jackson county. I saw 2 does and 2 young bucks. I killed a coyote just before getting out of my tree. 5 yd chip shot. He growled and did the death run. I'd rather kill a coyote than any other animal except a mature buck.


----------



## hdrking2003

Eddieb333 said:


> Not much movement today, well besides my tree and the feeling it was going to split in half a few times. However, at last light finally seen a shooter that I have on camera. 145-150 10. He was cruising, 47 yards on the range finder but not a shot I was comfortable with. Going to sit all day tomorrow. Hoping for a great day. Bladensburg, Knox County


I'll be outside of The Burg in the morning!!


----------



## BigBuckBeast

In the process of moving my blind today, a hot doe came screaming through followed by a 3.5 8pt..... 5 more doe came to feed at dusk from the other hunter's corn pile. I'm still convinced the rut is on here in summit county and this weekend is going to be awesome!!!


----------



## BigBuckBeast

lutzweiser said:


> My buddy is going after this guy this weekend. In his sister in laws yard every morning I guess.
> View attachment 3219577


P I G ! ! Wow!!!


----------



## Eddieb333

hdrking2003 said:


> I'll be outside of The Burg in the morning!!


How far from the burg? I hunt a private farm about 1 mile outside of bladensburg.


----------



## hdrking2003

About 3 miles SE of the Burg. State rt 541 is to the north, jug run road is to the south, earlywine rd is to the east and van winkle rd is to the west. Not to give too much away, lol. 106 acres of heaven!! My dads n step moms place.


----------



## Eddieb333

hdrking2003 said:


> About 3 miles SE of the Burg. State rt 541 is to the north, jug run road is to the south, earlywine rd is to the east and van winkle rd is to the west. Not to give too much away, lol. 106 acres of heaven!! My dads n step moms place.


Yeah, ha ha. I got a feeling we are real close to each other. If I told you who's property I hunt you would know for sure. I'm assuming. Not far past jug run rd on 541. Going to sit all day tomorrow. Well, maybe go to ms b's for lunch and then get back in stand. Ha


----------



## hdrking2003

Nice! Good grub there, especially to warm you up during a long days hunt. Good people too. Our families last name starts with B so I might go to see Mrs B(my stepmom) for lunch, lol. Good luck to you brother, plenty of big deer in the area!


----------



## Eddieb333

hdrking2003 said:


> Nice! Good grub there, especially to warm you up during a long days hunt. Good people too. Our families last name starts with B so I might go to see Mrs B(my stepmom) for lunch, lol. Good luck to you brother, plenty of big deer in the area!


Ha ha. Good deal. Love that place. Good luck to you as well. Should be good morning.


----------



## Ohioram

I'm not real far from you guys, I hunt on spring mountain outside warsaw.


----------



## hdrking2003

Eddieb333 said:


> Ha ha. Good deal. Love that place. Good luck to you as well. Should be good morning.


And before I forget......I met a guy from VA on here that is hunting only a couple miles from me, just on the Coshocton Co side. Good people too!! Small world, isn't it??


----------



## Winter88

Vinny Gambini said:


> So I found 2 deer that I wasted in 2 consecutive years (but at least I got the antlers) is a great day?


Wow nice first post buddy welcome to AT you'll fit rite in


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

So excited I forgot to clock out from work last night . A lot of people are gonna make it happen. Shoot true my friends


----------



## Eddieb333

hdrking2003 said:


> And before I forget......I met a guy from VA on here that is hunting only a couple miles from me, just on the Coshocton Co side. Good people too!! Small world, isn't it??


Very small world. I know we were talking a few weeks back but I'm from Ky originally but moved to Licking county (Johnstown). Started hunting Danville in the beginning and hunt in bladensburg. Good people and awesome area. I remember the first season I moved from Ky to Ohio and being in awe of the difference in the size of the deer.


----------



## Eddieb333

Ohioram said:


> I'm not real far from you guys, I hunt on spring mountain outside warsaw.


That's s great place. Real familiar with that area.


----------



## Vinny Gambini

Winter88 said:


> Wow nice first post buddy welcome to AT you'll fit rite in


We've all probably shot deer that we've never found, or found the next year, but I'm curious if it is considered a "great day" when you eventually find it? Meat is gone, spoiled, wasted....but at least you have something to put on the wall.


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

My biggest rant with hunting is witnessing all the idiots that walk in at 20 minutes before shooting light or right at but today IM that IDIOT


----------



## lutzweiser

I'm in! Columbiana Co, Negley


----------



## ohiobucks

Ready to go in Knox County


----------



## hdrking2003

BUCKEYE BOY said:


> My biggest rant with hunting is witnessing all the idiots that walk in at 20 minutes before shooting light or right at but today IM that IDIOT


I'm always that idiot, lol. Bout made a nice 8 point my new hood ornament on my way out this morning, he was on a full sprint.


----------



## ohiobucks

No sooner hit send on my last message and a 120 8 pt cruises through. Hope that keeps up all morning...


----------



## lutzweiser

Looked like 4 doe off in the distance when I was getting settled in. To dark to tell for sure. Mama and baby playing by the road on the drive to the property


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Had a lone doe in a cut bean field at first light in Perry.


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Heard some chasing in Pike


----------



## Winter88

Vinny Gambini said:


> We've all probably shot deer that we've never found, or found the next year, but I'm curious if it is considered a "great day" when you eventually find it? Meat is gone, spoiled, wasted....but at least you have something to put on the wall.


This Ohio RUT update everyone on here is looking for a wall hanger and yes most if not all of us have lost deer but to come on here and call me out for this is ridiculous you don't know how I hunt or how bad I felt about loosing these deer would you rather me just say the hell with it and get back in the stand I spent 3 full days looking for him and when I found him I was pumped sorry for calling it a great day if it makes you feel better about yourself it was a terrible day was it a waste yes did I try with everything I had to find him YES! That's all we can do. Now get in the woods and good luck to you and everyone else talk to you boys next October!!!


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Squirrel s got me doing serious treestand yoga


----------



## BBD1984

Just had a spike walk by my stand and then 10 ft past my utv never blinked an eye.... Lol. Beautiful morning! Logan co.


----------



## BBD1984

I'm going to be hitting some doe bleats with the true talker. Anyone else got any strategies they want to share?


----------



## Tim/OH

I had a big bodied 8pt 115 under my stand for about 10 min milling around....that's it so far.



Tim


----------



## chrisp119

Lots of chasing here. All young ones tho.


----------



## Hower08

Snuck the ol lady into a bedding area with her cross bow. Good wind direction. Should end up seeing something


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Group of 5 does just fed through. No bucks around, not even a dink.


----------



## Thatllhurtlater

Wanted to give you an update on this buck I took. Green score is 210 6/8 non typical.


----------



## BBD1984

just had Shooter chasing dose in field throw everything I had at him I couldn't get them in within range still in Woods hopefully he will come by. One mature buck chasing 12 does not a good ratio.


----------



## BBD1984

Thatllhurtlater said:


> View attachment 3221353
> 
> 
> Wanted to give you an update on this buck I took. Green score is 210 6/8 non typical.


Good work! How did it happen?


----------



## H20fwler

Thatllhurtlater said:


> View attachment 3221353
> 
> 
> Wanted to give you an update on this buck I took. Green score is 210 6/8 non typical.


AWESOME BUCK!
Congrats man!


----------



## helix33

Thatllhurtlater said:


> View attachment 3221353
> 
> 
> Wanted to give you an update on this buck I took. Green score is 210 6/8 non typical.


What a hog, congratulations!


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Great buck, congratulations hurtlater!


----------



## ccrowe

Some does,not bucks around.
Warren County.


----------



## hdrking2003

Sloooooooooow morning so far in eastern Knox county.


----------



## Bowhunter0224

ccrowe said:


> Some does,not bucks around.
> Warren County.


Same here in Lawrence


----------



## lutzweiser

First chasing I've seen all year. A grey squirrel with a whole ear of corn in his mouth being chased by 2 other squirrels. Not really what I had in mind for chasing today.


----------



## Bowhunter0224

Just watched a giant chase a doe to far to shoot and couldn't get him to stop


----------



## Outback Man

What's this chasing stuff you guys keep referring to??? I've seen a spike, a ****, and around ten dozen squirrels.-Warren County


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

It was off the hook yesterday wind and all in Stark county. My brother and I doubled out both shooting nice 9points. Mine was a mid 140's and my brother's should make P&Y. A good day windy and cloudy but the bucks where on theyre feet. Will post a couple pics later.


----------



## Nichko

joffutt1 said:


> Why does it look like Spring in your picture? Everything is dead here along the Ohio River.


Crazy isn't it. Still thick up here in central Ohio


----------



## Thatllhurtlater

BBD1984 said:


> Good work! How did it happen?


A bit of a long story but here is the short version. He was pushing a doe hard that wanted to be out in front of me with some others real bad. Sure it was her home turf. Had a chance early on him and missed. I about died. Shot over him. Hadn't ranged that area. Came back in about 45 minutes later when the light was fading fast. Did not know it was him just knew he was big and a shooter. 30 yards quartered away. Drew, and shot heard "loud tick then thump" knew I had hit a limb that I had not seen. Of course my arrow with the lighted noc was stuck out at 50 yards and this was my backup arrow with no lit noc so I wasn't sure where I got him. Found him later after getting out of there and coming back later. About 250 yards away. Arrow hit him about 10 inches right of my aiming point and in the neck. It was the I realized it was him. Went from being sick about missing him to "Thank you Lord!" I mean I was happy to have shot a nice one after missing but to see it was the same one...wow. I truly am so grateful and humbled to be able to harvest this deer. And yes I give thanks to the Lord for it! The other important point is that this is my FIRST buck. At age 46.


----------



## titan23_87

Thatllhurtlater said:


> View attachment 3221353
> 
> 
> Wanted to give you an update on this buck I took. Green score is 210 6/8 non typical.


What county?


----------



## brnt5295

Bucks are cruising in Columbiana county. Had 3 come through within the last hour.


----------



## lutzweiser

brnt5295 said:


> Bucks are cruising in Columbiana county. Had 3 come through within the last hour.


Where at in Columbiana county?


----------



## Darkvador

BBD1984 said:


> just had Shooter chasing dose in field throw everything I had at him I couldn't get them in within range still in Woods hopefully he will come by. One mature buck chasing 12 does not a good ratio.


That's a perfect ratio. They will keep him busy and on his feet in the daylight for quite some time.


----------



## Eddieb333

Only thing that was moving early were the squirrels and 2 yotes. Had a group of 3 mature does come in. About 2 minutes later somebody open the flood gates. 5 different bucks in total. Now, grant it only one shooter. Same guy I seen yesterday. 140-150 10. Hopefully he makes a mistake shortly.


----------



## hdrking2003

titan23_87 said:


> What county?


Knox


----------



## Hower08

Havent seen squat


----------



## cwcamographics

2 bucks and nine does and fawns. No chasing at all.


----------



## lutzweiser

Zero


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

Had a shooter Coke in first light. I threw 4-5 grunts and boom here he comes, I get him walking quartering to me and stops at 10 yards right behind tree, he must have noticed me n tree or something I have no clue. I was full draw and didn't move he turned and walked straight away. As bad as I wanted to let it fly, I didn't feel comfortable at all with a straight away facing shot. Would have prolly turned into a spotty blood trail that ended with nothing. Have today and tomorrow t get it done and then I'll be only hunting sparingly until muzzleloader. Fairfield county


----------



## ohiobucks

Nada in Knox since right before 7am. Gonna stay put until 11 am then go watch the Bucks for a bit before the afternoon sit.


----------



## brnt5295

lutzweiser said:


> Where at in Columbiana county?


Lisbon!


----------



## fmf979

Thatllhurtlater said:


> A bit of a long story but here is the short version. He was pushing a doe hard that wanted to be out in front of me with some others real bad. Sure it was her home turf. Had a chance early on him and missed. I about died. Shot over him. Hadn't ranged that area. Came back in about 45 minutes later when the light was fading fast. Did not know it was him just knew he was big and a shooter. 30 yards quartered away. Drew, and shot heard "loud tick then thump" knew I had hit a limb that I had not seen. Of course my arrow with the lighted noc was stuck out at 50 yards and this was my backup arrow with no lit noc so I wasn't sure where I got him. Found him later after getting out of there and coming back later. About 250 yards away. Arrow hit him about 10 inches right of my aiming point and in the neck. It was the I realized it was him. Went from being sick about missing him to "Thank you Lord!" I mean I was happy to have shot a nice one after missing but to see it was the same one...wow. I truly am so grateful and humbled to be able to harvest this deer. And yes I give thanks to the Lord for it! The other important point is that this is my FIRST buck. At age 46.


Thats great! Also glad to hear how it happened. I have a few similar stories and feel lucky I have ever been able to get a deer with an arrow!
On the other hand sorry that you will now addicted to Bow Hunting like the rest of us. Congrats!


----------



## Sasamafras

Weird as I've seen nothing in Crawford county this morning. Last Sunday I saw chasing and deer everywhere. Weather seems perfect.


----------



## Mao

My best sit of the year so far. 6 bucks and 4 does. Biggest 2 were 120ish. I had a hot do come through. Still no shooter though. Blissfield. Coshocton County.


----------



## Yox

They are moving in Richland county I'm staying in stand all day its too nice to get down


----------



## lutzweiser

Nothing in Negley. Buts that's been the case all year. My #1 stand has been a complete was of time. Guess I need to find a different #1 stand


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Maybe you say #2 on #1.


----------



## BBD1984

Any mid day movement let us know. Lunch and nap time right now sitting this evening. GO BUCKS!


----------



## z7master167

2 kids with rifles is all i seen this morning, came walking and talking by me at 7:15 this morning smh


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Nada and I mean nada in Monroe County this morning


----------



## skippyturtle

Winter88 said:


> Here they are this years and last I couldn't be happier!!!
> View attachment 3215065
> View attachment 3215065


Did you get a tag for last years? It is illegal to pick it up without first having the warden come out and give you a tag.


----------



## ohiohunter02

brnt5295 said:


> Lisbon!


Where abouts in the lisbon area? I'm just outside town to the north and action is very very slow.. finally found a big rub this morning on our farm so hopefully this week is good..


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Chasing still in Pike


----------



## tinbeater

Two doe and a spike was all in Clermont county.


----------



## dspell20

Big 10 cruising in Carroll at 1030 nose to the ground.


----------



## JW683

Punched my tag this morning in central Ohio. saw 7 bucks( 2 shooters) and 12 does by 8:30am.
snort wheezed this buck in from 200 yards across a crp field in to 24 yards, 20 yard recovery. he dressed out at 185lbs.


----------



## helix33

JW683 said:


> Punched my tag this morning in central Ohio. saw 7 bucks( 2 shooters) and 12 does by 8:30am.
> snort wheezed this buck in from 200 yards across a crp field in to 24 yards, 20 yard recovery. he dressed out at 185lbs.
> View attachment 3223297


Nice buck, congratulations!


----------



## dspell20

Congrats on the nice buck


----------



## Nichko

Just had a booner quad come in. Thanks &$)( head!!


----------



## Bowhunter0224

Have to take the wife out for birthday dinner this evening. All day tomorrow


----------



## Tim/OH

End up seeing 2 bucks this morning on shooters.....just got in the the stand about 15 min ago didn't jump anything coming in thank god.



Tim


----------



## 00farmcummins

Just had a small buck come thru our field trotting about 80yds out. Grunted at him he stopped looked up and then kept going


----------



## trickytross

Last night I missed a good one. Thought this morning would be awesome. Bumped some coming in the stand. Sat all day. All I have seen thus far was one little doe that was bedded down. Been in the blind since 2 and all that's around are squirrels. Vinton/Gaila County


----------



## corybrown50

Anyone seeing anything in Butler or Hamilton county? Squirrels is all I have here. Nothing coming in to calls or estrus.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Moved my blind to its final resting spot of the season and put up a new homemade feeder @ 20 yards..... Put out enough food to feed the herd and now it's time to sit back and relax.... Can't wait to get back in the woods. Had to come home to handle the children for now.... Grrrrrrrr


----------



## cwcamographics

Just had a monster ten walk by grunted, bleated, and snort wheezed. Three of the biggest deer I've seen all this week. Frustrating!


----------



## BBD1984

Pulling daddy duty looking at a group of 7 does behind the house. It appears at least 3 are in heat. That's good news for next couple days


----------



## marston

lutzweiser said:


> Nothing in Negley. Buts that's been the case all year. My #1 stand has been a complete was of time. Guess I need to find a different #1 stand


You should ride in the back of my truck on my way to work. I almost hit a giant near Gorby's almost every year!


----------



## hdrking2003

Seen 3 bucks chasing in a picked corn field within the last 1/2 hour of shooting light, just too far off as usual.


----------



## lutzweiser

marston said:


> You should ride in the back of my truck on my way to work. I almost hit a giant near Gorby's almost every year!


Im sure I've almost hit him a few times to. They are always in those bean fields around 170/154


----------



## mathews/man

Saw 3 bucks 1 shooter and 6 does last 40min light Athens co.Why don't we all skip deer hunting next fall and use all that effort to kill squirrels. Then maybe 2017-18 will be better more deer less squirrels. Just a thought.


----------



## yargerbomb

Lots of mature does followed up by small bucks in Delaware County. Second set of does must be coming in. No shooters at all tonight


----------



## 2X_LUNG

They are on the move in Adams county!


----------



## BBD1984

2X_LUNG said:


> They are on the move in Adams county!


Good job nice buck. How did you seal the deal?


----------



## helix33

2X_LUNG said:


> They are on the move in Adams county!


Nice buck, congratulations!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Sat on east facing hillside which is a travel area from bed to food. He was cruising. 35 mph winds and he kept about halfway down the hill. 15 yd shot. Done deal!


----------



## chrisp119

Nice buck! County?


----------



## zilla10x

corybrown50 said:


> Anyone seeing anything in Butler or Hamilton county? Squirrels is all I have here. Nothing coming in to calls or estrus.


Not sure about Butler and Hamilton, but the woods exploded around us in Clermont Co. Saw several chases and watched a stud chase off a smaller buck from a big doe. He was not happy the little guy was sniffing around. Been a crazy rut from my observation but still a great time to be out. Good Luck.


----------



## BBD1984

LOCATION!! LOCATION!! LOCATION!! You've got to be where the does roam...watched a shooter (130"-140") this morning around 8am chase a few does around a field, thought he was going to chase a doe right by my stand but stopped at 45 yards grunted and ran after another. If and only but....he then chased 9 does across road to another woods. You've got to hunt the does right now and hope she brings a big one by....! Unless you've got a lot of acreage to choose from and can create some ambush setups like the pros...for a lot of us...it's all about time and chance...and o-yea some luck Hopefully have pic to post in the morning....bbd!


----------



## heli-m hunter

been chasing these 3 all week can only get them in to 55 yards


----------



## Mao

I missed the biggest deer of my life at 2:30 today. I got settled in and grunted a couple times. Not a minute later here he comes walking slowly right towards me. Instead of continuing to come directly in, he turns and cuts through a small thicket. I see an opening where he is headed. I draw and wait for him to get there. As he does, I bah to stop him and he takes half a step to much. I tried to squeeze it in but my arrow hit a sapling or small tree. The way he was headed it was now or never. Arrow shattered. Broadhead clean. He shot off about 70 yards then stopped. The wind picked up and he was downwind from me caught my wind and bolted off. Biggest deer I have ever seen. Definite Booner. Saw 8 bucks and 4 does on a total of 8 hours on stand today. Of course the other seven bucks gave me easy broadside shots. I will be back at it in the morning. The chase was on today. Coshocton County.


----------



## chrisp119

Mao said:


> I missed the biggest deer of my life at 2:30 today. I got settled in and grunted a couple times. Not a minute later here he comes walking slowly right towards me. Instead of continuing to come directly in, he turns and cuts through a small thicket. I see an opening where he is headed. I draw and wait for him to get there. As he does, I bah to stop him and he takes half a step to much. I tried to squeeze it in but my arrow hit a sapling or small tree. The way he was headed it was now or never. Arrow shattered. Broadhead clean. He shot off about 70 yards then stopped. The wind picked up and he was downwind from me caught my wind and bolted off. Biggest deer I have ever seen. Definite Booner. Saw 8 bucks and 4 does on a total of 8 hours on stand today. Of course the other seven bucks gave me easy broadside shots. I will be back at it in the morning. The chase was on today. Coshocton County.



Man! I had a similar scenario about three weeks ago. The next evening, I decided to move to a different stand - which was about 80 yards from 1st stand. That night, I seen him walk right by the first stand, so I never got another shot on him. You never know, you might see him again soon. 
What part of Coshocton?


----------



## Jim63

Seems like lockdown to me in my area


----------



## Jackson87

The most action I've seen all year was this morning..Seen 3 does,6 bucks and 1 coyote.They chased all around me,grunted up a storm and locked horns.Warren county.


----------



## utrocket

Got this 12 pointer back on the 7th. He and a smaller buck were following 3 does at first light. The big boys were all out around here on the 8th. Since then, several locked down with does and most rutting activity I am seeing at dark. Wood county.


----------



## Tim/OH

Nothing this evening.....




Tim


----------



## Outback Man

Had a nice 8 cross a cut cornfield about an hour before dark. Just before last shooting light a big doe came in. I was gonna shoot her but she stayed in some shrubs checking out my decoy in the field. When she finally gave me a little hole to shoot thru I noticed another deer walking from the bedding area. It was a small buck, and by the time I looked back at the doe she was gone. The buck then sprinted towards where I think she wind and grunted three really erratic grunts. Unfortunately on my way into the stand today that landowner waived me over to the combine to inform me that I wasn't going to be able to hunt there any more until further notice. It's a family issue thing that's out of his control. Oh well...guess I have 10 months to figure something out for next year, but looks like this year is over.-Warren County


----------



## BBD1984

2X_LUNG said:


> Sat on east facing hillside which is a travel area from bed to food. He was cruising. 35 mph winds and he kept about halfway down the hill. 15 yd shot. Done deal!


Did you do any calling while you were waiting?


----------



## 00farmcummins

Seems like lock down here in warren co. Seen 3 lonely young bucks just walking around a cut bean field. No does at all and I usually see atleast 1 or 2.


----------



## Eddieb333

hdrking2003 said:


> Sloooooooooow morning so far in eastern Knox county.


How was your evening? Or did you get to hunt? Morning was awesome. Seen 6 bucks total. Only one shooter. Seen him last night too. Went and had ms b's for lunch. Ha. One scraggly doe this evening. 

Eddie


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

It finally happened! I have been having some awesome action in Fairfeld county, seeng some really nice deer. This morning I had 2 shooters, 1 at 10 yards and I never had a shot he was facing straight at me and turned to walk away and I didn't like the shot. Old old deer! Then around 11 I noticed movement coming through woods. It was a long tined 8 or 9 point, threw everything I had at him but no response. So to tonight, I go to a stand where I have some quality pictures of bucks and as I'm walking in I see deer n the field. I can't believe they are already moving so I was setting myself to sit on the ground behind a group of trees, eventually the does walked off and I snuck into my climber. It was about 430 when I looked behind me to see tines. Had a buck at 25 yards through thick brush, after walking off I thought I missed out of my opportunity, all I could see was his right side which was good. After thinking he was gone I turn to look n wheat field and boom there he is. He walks from 80, to 60 to 40 to 30 broadside. I bah to stop him and I let it go. He runs 20 yards stops and turns to look back. He ends up falling right there n the field didn't go 40 yards. It was a great hunt and although I have better deer on camera, I am very pleased with this deer! It was a interesting hunt. He is an 8 point but he broke his G3 and one of his Brows.


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

Will post pics n the morning. On a side noted, my dad saw an absolute monster tonight. He screwed up and had to watch a deer that was probably a once n a lifetime buck. Big boys r moving! Fairfield


----------



## Meister

Northern stark contrast tonight on a farm that's always been over hunted and had alota foot traffic. With a 6 month old and a new house, the both of us rarely get to hunt at the same time. Our place has room for 1 stand. Since grandma wanted to baby sit we decided to try a farm in hartville just to "get out".. Got on stand at 230. 415 I spot two yearling doe 65 yards up in a thicket. 430 I look back the way I was facing and spotted movement about 100 yards down the bottom.. Threw the binos on him and thought to myself he would do if he presents a shot given the more limited hunting time this year.. He got parallel at about 65 yards and I threw a few grunts and he stopped for probably a minute. He makes a 90 degree turn and heads straight to me. 23 yard shot. I was probably 30' up and he was probably 10 down a small hillside from the base of my tree.. I settled the pin a hair low and let it fly. Arrow looked right in the armpit but the way he ducked, I caught spine.. Followed up with a double lung .. He'll do for my 2015 deer! Not nearly my biggest but great addition to a great year (baby girl, first home purchase with my wife). He'll be on the wall not cuz of size, but cuz of the year we've had.


----------



## Meister

Sorry for the pic. I was solo till after dark..


----------



## 2X_LUNG

BBD1984 said:


> Did you do any calling while you were waiting?


None. 35 mph winds makes calling about useless. Too noisy with all the trees hitting each other n such


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Meister said:


> Sorry for the pic. I was solo till after dark..


Great harvest!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

Eddieb333 said:


> How was your evening? Or did you get to hunt? Morning was awesome. Seen 6 bucks total. Only one shooter. Seen him last night too. Went and had ms b's for lunch. Ha. One scraggly doe this evening.
> 
> Eddie


Had a very lively evening, but nothing within range. Getting ready to head back out that way now. Need to get this done before I'm back to work tomorrow. Good luck all, be safe!!


----------



## jmclfrsh

I screwed up and had my alarm set wrong. I'll get out tonight, however.

Best of luck this morning!


----------



## nitro943

sorry to hear the miss. I had a similar scenario on a 170+. you have the attitude I need to find. best of luck out there. have a feeling I'll get back to it


----------



## Tim/OH

I just rattled......let's see what happens.





Tim


----------



## sammusi

well finally got it done in Jefferson County , after a long sit without seeing a deer I decided to get my climber and head deep in the thicket , 350 I see a body cruising I range a spot where I think he will come out I grunt he comes to that spot 40 yrds exact , I release he goes about 20 ft does the wobble and it was over . if I can figure out how to attach pics I will do that, he's not a complete giant or anything but hea a good deer and I've had pics all year so pretty pumped .


----------



## Mao

chrisp119 said:


> Man! I had a similar scenario about three weeks ago. The next evening, I decided to move to a different stand - which was about 80 yards from 1st stand. That night, I seen him walk right by the first stand, so I never got another shot on him. You never know, you might see him again soon.
> What part of Coshocton?


Blissfield area.


----------



## DWH818

Nothing happening in my neck of the woods, Clermont County. I have only seen 1 doe (15hrs of stand time) so far this year. New neighbor's have ruined my hunting area, their dogs constantly barking, kids yelling and that dam 4 wheeler!


----------



## Mike_13

Finally got the first daylight pic of this buck since summer and of course it was the morning I was home for daddy duty. Checked my cam an hour after he was there. In this stand now hoping he does the same as yesterday.


----------



## 00farmcummins

Nothing but small deer Cruzin here in warren co. Saw a couple does at first light now 4 small bucks since.


----------



## hdrking2003

Woods are all but dead so far in SE Knox.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

While I was hunting last night my wife made some candy for the deer. Only saw a small 6 all day yesterday.


----------



## fmf979

Meister said:


> Sorry for the pic. I was solo till after dark..


Looks like a good deer to me. Big body congrats


----------



## sammusi

well after a long sit in the wind decided to get down into the thick **** and see what happens .. 345 see a body cruising I grunt , range off the opening where I anticipate him coming 40 yrds , he comes out stops in release he goes 20 yrds wobbles and out. I will try to post pics not sure why I never can ...


----------



## ohiobucks

4 bucks so far for me in Knox County, 1 was a tempting 8pt. 2 of the bucks were searching, 2 were chasing does. 12 deer so far since 6:50, just got the chance to sit down. Heard a buck roar or growl at a doe, first I've ever heard that in the woods...pretty cool.


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> 4 bucks so far for me in Knox County, 1 was a tempting 8pt. 2 of the bucks were searching, 2 were chasing does. 12 deer so far since 6:50, just got the chance to sit down. Heard a buck roar or growl at a doe, first I've ever heard that in the woods...pretty cool.


Looks like I'm in the wrong part of the county this morning, I haven't seen a thing.


----------



## ohiobucks

Buck #5 just passed through...


----------



## SamPotter

Didn't see a deer until 10, when a small 8 came up the hill below me. Not long after he left a borderline shooter 10 came up the hill with a doe. They're now bedded at 130 yards. Having a real hard time getting a definitive look at the buck. Might have to get down and do the old belly crawl.


----------



## flinginairos

What an ending to an epic trip. My dad killed the buck we have been after for two years. He came in fast right at dark and he knew he was a shooter but wasn't sure what buck it was. He shot and was unsure of the hit so we waited a while to track. He actually double lunged him and it didn't take long to find him. I don't think I'll ever see another buck with brows like this the rest of my life. So pumped he got him!!


----------



## BigBuckBeast

flinginairos said:


> What an ending to an epic trip. My dad killed the buck we have been after for two years. He came in fast right at dark and he knew he was a shooter but wasn't sure what buck it was. He shot and was unsure of the hit so we waited a while to track. He actually double lunged him and it didn't take long to find him. I don't think I'll ever see another buck with brows like this the rest of my life. So pumped he got him!!


Awesome!!


----------



## snoodcrusher

4 young bucks and 2 does so far this morning in Jackson county. Haven't seen a mature buck from stand in a week and a half. Luck has to change. Big ones on trail cams at night.


----------



## helix33

flinginairos said:


> What an ending to an epic trip. My dad killed the buck we have been after for two years. He came in fast right at dark and he knew he was a shooter but wasn't sure what buck it was. He shot and was unsure of the hit so we waited a while to track. He actually double lunged him and it didn't take long to find him. I don't think I'll ever see another buck with brows like this the rest of my life. So pumped he got him!!


Great buck, congratulations!


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

2015 Ohio Buck 11/14/15








He broke his G3 and brow. Didn't realize until I recovered him. Double lung died in field 40-50 yards away. Great trip with my dad and buddy. good luck everyone!


----------



## ohiobucks

I shot an 8pt at 11am, he ran about 50 yards and stopped. Stood for 2-4 minutes, and it looked like he laid down. Back legs were weak before he laid down. I can't see him now, but he didn't leave. The shot was back, but looked similar to a doe I shot last winter...I'm thinking liver. I'm still in the stand watching the area he laid down in...


----------



## CattleGuy

Had 3 different bucks in this morning - my shooter buck came in from my trail cams - I rattled him and a 8 pt in at 8:45 arrow in the dirt back at it again tonight Mahoning CO.


----------



## Agustus

Saw a couple little guys this morning and 1 stud that broke off his one side. Let him walk (I hate 1/2 racks just bc everyone says, "imagine what he WOULD have been with the other side."

Fun morning. 

Best of luck to all out


----------



## lutzweiser

lutzweiser said:


> My buddy is going after this guy this weekend. In his sister in laws yard every morning I guess.
> View attachment 3219577


Buddy had him at 52yrds this morning but never presented an ethical shot. He came in with 8 doe. Wouldn't you know the doe came to with on 20 but he laid back.


----------



## Tim/OH

ohiobucks said:


> I shot an 8pt at 11am, he ran about 50 yards and stopped. Stood for 2-4 minutes, and it looked like he laid down. Back legs were weak before he laid down. I can't see him now, but he didn't leave. The shot was back, but looked similar to a doe I shot last winter...I'm thinking liver. I'm still in the stand watching the area he laid down in...


 Did you get a pass through and good job on waiting.



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

flinginairos said:


> What an ending to an epic trip. My dad killed the buck we have been after for two years. He came in fast right at dark and he knew he was a shooter but wasn't sure what buck it was. He shot and was unsure of the hit so we waited a while to track. He actually double lunged him and it didn't take long to find him. I don't think I'll ever see another buck with brows like this the rest of my life. So pumped he got him!!


Congrats.....



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

So I ended up seeing a buck fawn and 3 does that kept running back and forth through the woods....I kept thinking a buck was chasing but never seen one smh....weird lol.


Tim


----------



## z7master167

Didnt see a deer this morning but did see 5 bucks on the way home, 1 loner and 4 other bucks was running around like puppy dogs, up and down the hill and around, down by the road then back up, musta been a hot doe got by em, biggest mighta been 110"


----------



## ohiobucks

No pass through, saw the arrow hanging out of him with the fletching towards the ground. Shooting the Rage Hypo's with my Hoyt Carbon Spyder set at 63lbs. Going back out at 3pm to follow up.


----------



## ohiobucks

Tim/OH said:


> Did you get a pass through and good job on waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


No pass through, saw the arrow hanging out of him with the fletching towards the ground. Shooting the Rage Hypo's with my Hoyt Carbon Spyder set at 63lbs. Going back out at 3pm to follow up.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

ohiobucks said:


> No pass through, saw the arrow hanging out of him with the fletching towards the ground. Shooting the Rage Hypo's with my Hoyt Carbon Spyder set at 63lbs. Going back out at 3pm to follow up.


Good luck!!!!


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Saw 3 does this morning about 150 out but didn't respond to any calling. Pretty good sighting for hunting the suburbs....lol... Back at it shortly...


----------



## Tim/OH

ohiobucks said:


> No pass through, saw the arrow hanging out of him with the fletching towards the ground. Shooting the Rage Hypo's with my Hoyt Carbon Spyder set at 63lbs. Going back out at 3pm to follow up.


Good luck brother keep us posted.



Tim


----------



## ncstatehunter

Great bucks guys! Those brows are awesome flinginairos!


----------



## lutzweiser

Ben and the Steelers are POUNDING the Browns. Time to go to the stand. GO STEELERS!!!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Dressing now....


----------



## hdrking2003

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Dressing now....


Field dressing??


----------



## lutzweiser

Is it really Nov 15th? This is is crazy weather. 15 degrees above normal and I have windows open in my house. I hate to complain about nice weather but can a guy get some 30 degree days here.


----------



## BBD1984

Been sitting for an hour nothing happening. I know this I'll be hunting some squirrels this winter. Sounds like a herd of deer are coming!


----------



## lutzweiser

BBD1984 said:


> Been sitting for an hour nothing happening. I know this I'll be hunting some squirrels this winter. Sounds like a herd of deer are coming!


I know what you mean. I have a lot of fox squirrels at my one stand. They are fat as you know what. Their bellys drag on the ground and make way to much noise. Actually watched one with a whole ear of field corn in its mouth running about 250yds with 2 other squirrels chasing him. That's the only chasing I've seen in the woods this year


----------



## JP671

View attachment 3229466
First shot at a deer. Small 12 but I'm still pumped. Bigger buck came to investigate when he crashed. Learned a lesson to be patient but I have no regrets. See you next year ohio.


----------



## ohiobucks

I could have went after him right away, he was right where I saw him go down and stiff as a board. Not the king, but I'll take him.


----------



## KimberTac1911

BBD1984 said:


> Been sitting for an hour nothing happening. I know this I'll be hunting some squirrels this winter. Sounds like a herd of deer are coming!


Always blows my mind how a huge deer can walk in the woods withoutmaking a noise. Then a tiny squirrel makes such an up roar.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

hdrking2003 said:


> Field dressing??


I wish....hunting clothes...LOL


----------



## helix33

JP671 said:


> View attachment 3229466
> First shot at a deer. Small 12 but I'm still pumped. Bigger buck came to investigate when he crashed. Learned a lesson to be patient but I have no regrets. See you next year ohio.


Congratulations, nice buck.


----------



## helix33

ohiobucks said:


> I could have went after him right away, he was right where I saw him go down and stiff as a board. Not the king, but I'll take him.


Congratulations, nice buck.


----------



## fmf979

flinginairos said:


> What an ending to an epic trip. My dad killed the buck we have been after for two years. He came in fast right at dark and he knew he was a shooter but wasn't sure what buck it was. He shot and was unsure of the hit so we waited a while to track. He actually double lunged him and it didn't take long to find him. I don't think I'll ever see another buck with brows like this the rest of my life. So pumped he got him!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QU
> 
> Very cool Buck congrats


----------



## fmf979

Good deer falling today good job guys!


----------



## Mike_13

Had a lone doe come out into the cut beans I was sitting near. Shortly after a spike walked out grunting and chased her right under me. They did a circle and ended up back in the field feeding separately like nothing ever happened. Im in Geauga county.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Saw a very nice bodied buck around 4:30 from about 120 yards out...Threw a few grunts his way but he was foraging like it was nobody's business. No sooner had I reached down to grab my binoculars for a better view, he was gone like a fart in the wind.... I live to hunt another day....


----------



## BBD1984

Sat several hours this evening and nothing. Back at it tomorrow evening. Hopefully can tag out before youth gun seems like that really cools things off. Logan co.


----------



## Tim/OH

ohiobucks said:


> I could have went after him right away, he was right where I saw him go down and stiff as a board. Not the king, but I'll take him.


Congrats bro nice buck...


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Bumped some deer walking in smh....





Tim


----------



## snoodcrusher

Been in stand since 6:00 am., nothing so far. Oak Hill, Jackson county


----------



## ArcheryRoad

Decent 8 chasing doe at first light and still hanging around. Last hunted about week ago but drive around last few nights. Lots of movement 
Have my eye on a big eight I've seen twice. Hope this morning it comes together !


----------



## OhioBowhunter78

Local farm (Greene Co)
From stand observation, game cams and watching some fields at dusk and dawn
Oct 20 hard cruising observed. Multiple mature bucks up by October 24
Oct 26-nov 2 chasing happening on multiple farms and many mature deer on the ground 
Nov 3-10 deer movement down. Observed bucks locked up and game camera pictures lowered on number of deer
Nov 11-now. Noticing bucks up and cruising again most after first lock down. Starting to slow during daylight again but still mature bucks up and checking. 

I know many will have other thoughts on the rut, timing and in no way am I saying this is how rut is everywhere. I just took the time to observe, use game cams and note movement this season in hopes of learning more about the local deer during rut. I wanted to share.


----------



## BBD1984

Good report thanks for the info!


----------



## Samhell

BowtechHunter65 said:


> While I was hunting last night my wife made some candy for the deer. Only saw a small 6 all day yesterday.


Impressive.


----------



## mathews_rage

Lock down in my area. Should heat back up in a few days. Nothing this morning but small bucks seeking and chasing


----------



## Jonesy45832

Great weekend in NW Ohio (Van Wert County). Saw a lot of chasing for the first time this season. Yesterday, was fortunate enough to get a shot at this guy. Had him come in to about 20 yrds, put a great shot on him and got to watch him pile up about 50 yrds from where I shot. Between my son getting his first deer and now this buck, it's been a fantastic bow season for us.

Not sure how to turn pictures, can someone help with that? Thanks!


----------



## helix33

Jonesy45832 said:


> Great weekend in NW Ohio (Van Wert County). Saw a lot of chasing for the first time this season. Yesterday, was fortunate enough to get a shot at this guy. Had him come in to about 20 yrds, put a great shot on him and got to watch him pile up about 50 yrds from where I shot. Between my son getting his first deer and now this buck, it's been a fantastic bow season for us.
> 
> Not sure how to turn pictures, can someone help with that? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3233497
> View attachment 3233505
> 
> View attachment 3233513
> View attachment 3233521


Nice buck, congratulations!


----------



## Bonesaw23

My wife got it done Saturday at 11:45 we taped it off at a little over 151


----------



## helix33

Bonesaw23 said:


> View attachment 3233625
> 
> 
> My wife got it done Saturday at 11:45 we taped it off at a little over 151


Congrats to her, great buck!


----------



## hdrking2003

Bonesaw23 said:


> View attachment 3233625
> 
> 
> My wife got it done Saturday at 11:45 we taped it off at a little over 151


Congrats to her......and you!! You've done well my son. Lol


----------



## hdrking2003

In other news......going back to work sucks in general, but going back empty handed after my "rut vacation" is like a kick in the nads. Will be reading this thread till the weekend when I can get back out. Gonna move a stand Saturday morning, then in the stand the rest of the weekend. Good luck to all this week, they are still on their feet and chasing(got pics to prove it) just gotta choose the right stand......which I suck at!!! Stay safe and remember the orange for the weekend!!


----------



## trickytross

hdrking2003 said:


> In other news......going back to work sucks in general, but going back empty handed after my "rut vacation" is like a kick in the nads. Will be reading this thread till the weekend when I can get back out. Gonna move a stand Saturday morning, then in the stand the rest of the weekend. Good luck to all this week, they are still on their feet and chasing(got pics to prove it) just gotta choose the right stand......which I suck at!!! Stay safe and remember the orange for the weekend!!


Same here.... Except I gotta wait for a release to ride back up!


----------



## irishhacker

trickytross said:


> Same here.... Except I gotta wait for a release to ride back up!


You in jail or what? Lol


----------



## Bowhunter0224

I have all next week off so we will see


----------



## Bonesaw23

hdrking2003 said:


> Congrats to her......and you!! You've done well my son. Lol


Yeah she may have got the bigger deer this year but all in all I'm still winning lol


----------



## trickytross

irishhacker said:


> You in jail or what? Lol


Yep..... Haha, happy wife is a happy life!!!


----------



## BBD1984

Has anyone had luck this year blind calling?


----------



## greenbunch

OhioBowhunter78 said:


> Local farm (Greene Co)
> From stand observation, game cams and watching some fields at dusk and dawn
> Oct 20 hard cruising observed. Multiple mature bucks up by October 24
> Oct 26-nov 2 chasing happening on multiple farms and many mature deer on the ground
> Nov 3-10 deer movement down. Observed bucks locked up and game camera pictures lowered on number of deer
> Nov 11-now. Noticing bucks up and cruising again most after first lock down. Starting to slow during daylight again but still mature bucks up and checking.
> 
> I know many will have other thoughts on the rut, timing and in no way am I saying this is how rut is everywhere. I just took the time to observe, use game cams and note movement this season in hopes of learning more about the local deer during rut. I wanted to share.


You are right on with your observations. Took my time off Nov. 7 - 12 and it was slow. My game cams lit up with daytime activity way back during the 3rd week in Oct. and went till about Halloween. Yesterday and today things are looking up with bucks up and cruising.


----------



## Eddieb333

All day sit, one scraggly doe at 830 this morning. Sure hope things turn in the next couple hours. I can only play so many games of solitaire. Knox county


----------



## Nichko

BBD1984 said:


> Has anyone had luck this year blind calling?


Spike lol


----------



## BBD1984

Pretty quite on here today. Kinda like my hunting spot this evening I think the farmer I hunt off of was a little frustrated at me. I passed on a big doe because she and some of her girlfriends were being chased by a bruiser. Thought he might give me a shot but didn't. That happened to anyone ever???


----------



## wvridgerunner

Woods on fire in Meigs county today. Saw 4 different bucks chasing,and 2 cruising. 3 were shooters... All out of range. Been hearing chasing and grunting all afternoon but can't see down in the holler where it's happening.


----------



## Ybuck

Bonesaw23 said:


> View attachment 3233625
> 
> 
> My wife got it done Saturday at 11:45 we taped it off at a little over 151


wowza x2!
congrats to her, and you.


----------



## Buckbadger

OhioBowhunter78 said:


> Local farm (Greene Co)
> From stand observation, game cams and watching some fields at dusk and dawn
> Oct 20 hard cruising observed. Multiple mature bucks up by October 24
> Oct 26-nov 2 chasing happening on multiple farms and many mature deer on the ground
> Nov 3-10 deer movement down. Observed bucks locked up and game camera pictures lowered on number of deer
> Nov 11-now. Noticing bucks up and cruising again most after first lock down. Starting to slow during daylight again but still mature bucks up and checking.


Pretty much the same I witnessed too. Regardless what anyone claims, the Rut did peak earlier this year, and not that there can't still be good hunting, but some of the best was way early.

I know I read a post earlier this year as I do every year, where someone will ask if you think the Rut will kick off earlier than normal? Or some years maybe later? And many respond and flam the original poster, "it happens the same every year"! Well I'm one who believes it can vary a week or so from year to year, where this year it kicked off earlier than normal and does not peak the same exact time every year.


----------



## Schneeder

Quiet evening tonight in Preble.


----------



## alicea8541

One of my former Marines has asked me to come to Ohio since he got out of the Corps. His pleading and this thread sealed the deal for me on Tuesday. Left the house at about 11am on Wednesday and got there right before 9pm. Quick trip to Walmart for license and tags and ready for Thursday-Sunday hunting. Sealed the deal on Friday evening after the hurricane winds stopped right before sunset. My biggest buck to date. I hunt eastern NC so seeing a deer was a plus for me. Saw deer everyday I was there which never happens here in NC for me. Trip was a total success in all aspects and I look forward to doing it again. Brown County, lots of activity for us. Heavy fighting in open fields after dark.


----------



## Bwana

Great job alicea...alicea ?


----------



## helix33

alicea8541 said:


> One of my former Marines has asked me to come to Ohio since he got out of the Corps. His pleading and this thread sealed the deal for me on Tuesday. Left the house at about 11am on Wednesday and got there right before 9pm. Quick trip to Walmart for license and tags and ready for Thursday-Sunday hunting. Sealed the deal on Friday evening after the hurricane winds stopped right before sunset. My biggest buck to date. I hunt eastern NC so seeing a deer was a plus for me. Saw deer everyday I was there which never happens here in NC for me. Trip was a total success in all aspects and I look forward to doing it again. Brown County, lots of activity for us. Heavy fighting in open fields after dark.


Nice buck, congratulations!


----------



## Schneeder

Schneeder said:


> Quiet evening tonight in Preble.


About 5 minutes after I posted this ended up having a bruiser 8 come through getting 5 yards from me. As he turned away from me to start walking to a shooting lane I went to draw but he spooked on something. Only ran about 20 yards from where he spooked and then walked away towards where I think he beds. He wouldn't respond to grunt or can. Will be back there in the morning.


----------



## alicea8541

Bwana said:


> Great job alicea...alicea ?


my last name


----------



## cwcamographics

I've been hunting hard for the last two week and been seeing tons of great deer. Haven't went a sit without seeing deer. I've been shooting with my 6 yr old daughter and she has been shooting great. She tells me she wants to go. I set out a blind where I have seen around 30 deer in three sits. Take her out last night and get skunked. She wants to go out again tonight and we get skunked. Super frustrated. She wants to go out tomorrow evening. I'm afraid that we go out many more time and don't see any deer she may not want to go out anymore. Should I continue to take her until she doesn't want to go anymore?


----------



## luckyhunter

*Highland County 16 pt*

Got lucky and downed this 16 pt, 10 typical with 6 kickers all over 1 inch.
Mathew Z7 Magnum, Hypodermics and Franks buck urine got the job done.


----------



## Bowhunter0224

Great bucks showing up on here so I'm going to hit the woods tomorrow after work don't want to wait till the weekend I'll only have about 1 1/2 hours of day light after getting in the stand but it's well worth it


----------



## hdrking2003

cwcamographics said:


> I've been hunting hard for the last two week and been seeing tons of great deer. Haven't went a sit without seeing deer. I've been shooting with my 6 yr old daughter and she has been shooting great. She tells me she wants to go. I set out a blind where I have seen around 30 deer in three sits. Take her out last night and get skunked. She wants to go out again tonight and we get skunked. Super frustrated. She wants to go out tomorrow evening. I'm afraid that we go out many more time and don't see any deer she may not want to go out anymore. Should I continue to take her until she doesn't want to go anymore?


That's called hunting if you ask me. She should experience the highs n lows IMO. It's not always a deer parade out there, sometimes chit happens. I've learned after getting skunked, that you get back on that horse n try it again, don't quit. Just need to explain to her, that's how it happens sometimes.


----------



## Mao

Great night on stand for me. Got set up around 4:00. I ended up seeing 3 bucks and a couple does. The first buck came through a briar thicket and I didn't get a real good look at him. What I did see made me grab the bow at least. Shortly after a 125-130" 8 came through. Nose down trotting. Right before dark I had a buck chasing does In some thicker woods behind me. I never got a good look at him, but the flashes of antler I did see looked big. Real big. I wish I was off tomorrow and could sit there in the morning! The after school, hustle to the stand sits just aren't long enough. Coshocton County.


----------



## vtbowhntr

Killed a big doe on the the 7th being chased by a dink buck. Then on the 9th I killed a massive bodied 8pt with a small rack at 11:00 am cruising. Doe was shot at 18yds, 15yd recovery. Buck was shot at 62yds, 50yd recovery. Buck was over 200# dressed not sure of exact weight as the scale maxed out at 200 and head, rack and part of the neck were on the ground. For reference I am 6'3" 225#. Great trip my dad, uncle, cousin and friend are still there and said the big boys have been on there feet and chasing like crazy the last 3 days.


----------



## valerio024

What a morning I had in Richland county! After getting settled in about 6:20am this morning, a few minutes before 7:00am I heard crunching out in front of me through the still morning air. A deer quickly materialized and I scrambled to get up my binoculars for a look. One glance and I knew I had a shooter coming through the young maple trees. He was moving fast and as he neared my first shooting lane, I stood up and tried to stop him with a quick mouth bleat. But he kept moving, twice more I bleated at him and he finally stopped. I had to lean to my left to get a shot and I rushed the shot and watched it sail clear over his back  I was crushed. After weeks of waiting for a shot at a mature buck, missing left me more disappointed than I have been in a long time. After an hour of sitting there with my head in my hands, I had a small buck cruise through some CRP behind me. Finally, about 8:30am I heard a deer out in front of me. I couldn't believe my eyes, a mature buck cruising down a known doe trail! I grunted at him 3 times and he stopped and came off the trail down a small hill. At that point I lost sight of him and was only catching glimpses of his antlers glistening in the sun through the bushes every now and again. After about 10 minutes of that he began to walk again but then out of the blue he started running the opposite direction. I hadn't seen her until he began to run, but he must have been trailing this doe the whole time. Luckily, the doe turned and walked back toward me. She crossed my shooting lane at 35 yards and I readied for a shot. He soon followed but came even closer than the doe. He went behind a big oak tree immediately before my lane and I drew my bow, anchored and aimed small this time. Here is the result of that 25 yard shot...


----------



## BBD1984

Got frustrated at not seeing any mature bucks so I took a doe tonight. 30yd shot hit her in the neck. She ran well over 600 yds. Called neighbor to get permission to go I find. Tells me he killed 185" out of shared woods we hunt. He owns the bigger and better side and doesn't give permission. I haven't seen a pic but he really has no reason to lie. That explains why I'm not seeing much I'm guessing. O well glad I've got a place to hunt nonetheless and now some jerky


----------



## Sasamafras

luckyhunter said:


> Got lucky and downed this 16 pt, 10 typical with 6 kickers all over 1 inch.
> Mathew Z7 Magnum, Hypodermics and Franks buck urine got the job done.
> View attachment 3238058
> View attachment 3238074
> View attachment 3238090
> View attachment 3238098


Wow your username stays true. Really nice buck with a ton of points.


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

For the Marine buddy tell him thanks for his service he deserves a hell of a deer and he got one. To the rest of you congrats on the nice bucks. To the rest don't give up I watched a nice seminar w a deer biologist that showed deer breed over a longer extended time line then most believe based on biopsy of deer killed on the roads . Secondary rut for the masses will happen soon but you never know what will happen.


----------



## MNDan

Sweet nose! I don't know why, but I'm drawn to big noses just as much as I'm drawn to antlers - screams mature!


----------



## helix33

luckyhunter said:


> Got lucky and downed this 16 pt, 10 typical with 6 kickers all over 1 inch.
> Mathew Z7 Magnum, Hypodermics and Franks buck urine got the job done.
> View attachment 3238058
> View attachment 3238074
> View attachment 3238090
> View attachment 3238098


Great buck, congratulations!


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> Got frustrated at not seeing any mature bucks so I took a doe tonight. 30yd shot hit her in the neck. She ran well over 600 yds. Called neighbor to get permission to go I find. Tells me he killed 185" out of shared woods we hunt. He owns the bigger and better side and doesn't give permission. I haven't seen a pic but he really has no reason to lie. That explains why I'm not seeing much I'm guessing. O well glad I've got a place to hunt nonetheless and now some jerky


Scratch that. Just looked at path on Google 1200 yards!! Hardly any blood where she was laying... bleed out.


----------



## OhioDeer5

Lots of mid day movement so far. 4 bucks since about 10 all cruising. Responding to calls too


----------



## vtbowhntr

My cousin shot this 9pt yesterday at 10:30 chasing a doe. The shot was not good the buck lunged toward the doe at 20yds arrow hit in back leg and exited the guts. He was still alive yesterday at dark so he my dad and uncle left him over night. Found him this morning.


----------



## corybrown50

Anyone have any thoughts on this weekend in SW Ohio? The weather looks awesome, along with the wind. I'm just thinking that maybe they will be locked down. Thoughts and opinions?


----------



## Nichko

corybrown50 said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on this weekend in SW Ohio? The weather looks awesome, along with the wind. I'm just thinking that maybe they will be locked down. Thoughts and opinions?


Hunt! After the rain and front comes thru it should be awesome!


----------



## hdrking2003

corybrown50 said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on this weekend in SW Ohio? The weather looks awesome, along with the wind. I'm just thinking that maybe they will be locked down. Thoughts and opinions?


I think you better be out there, they're back on their feet! And oh yeah.....you can't kill em if you're not out there!


----------



## brwnsfan1

States youth gun hunt should have them out moving this weekend or pushing them out.


----------



## BLan

corybrown50 said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on this weekend in SW Ohio? The weather looks awesome, along with the wind. I'm just thinking that maybe they will be locked down. Thoughts and opinions?


*It's youth gun season you have to wear orange even if you're bowhunting!*


----------



## gcab

BBD1984 said:


> Scratch that. Just looked at path on Google 1200 yards!! Hardly any blood where she was laying... bleed out.
> View attachment 3239970


Just a guess.. but maybe that's why you shouldn't shoot them in the neck.....


----------



## hdrking2003

gcab said:


> Just a guess.. but maybe that's why you shouldn't shoot them in the neck.....


Lol, tell my buddy Mark that. He's the one with the 210 monster in this thread shot on Nov 6. Obviously unintentional, but the arrow deflected off a branch and stuck him right in the neck.....found him about 250 yards later. Must've got lucky enough to cut a big artery, cause he said the blood was pretty good. Sometimes you get lucky......but I never will!!


----------



## BBD1984

So I take it you never miss the mark? Wasn't what I was aiming at. It was an off balance shot. Just glad I was able to retrieve.


----------



## lutzweiser

BBD1984 said:


> Scratch that. Just looked at path on Google 1200 yards!! Hardly any blood where she was laying... bleed out.
> View attachment 3239970


Is your dog chewing on her ear? LOL


----------



## corybrown50

I would love it if we got a little snow Friday night down here.....low of 20 Friday night. I keep hearing them around me, they just seem to keep skirting me, passing directly behind me in the woods instead of coming into the clearing. Wind is good, but man, they must know I'm there somehow.....I think I want the 360 degree tree stand that let's you swing around the tree. I definitely have buck fever as I saw a nice one last week that is new to the area.


----------



## Schneeder

Can't believe mid November and I'll still work up a sweat walking back to the tree and setting up. Might as well start walking back in shorts and a tee shirt. Lol


----------



## hdrking2003

Big boys are still moving mid day in the Knox Co area. I am at work but have been getting good updates via text, and a friend of a friend just shot what he called "a giant" just a short time ago. He's seen his share of deer, so I'd guess it's a biggin fo sho! Said he wasn't in the tree but about 5 minutes before he had the buck come in and tear up a tree. I'm sure I'll get a pic to show by the end of the day. This weekend can't get here soon enough, especially with the cold snap. Work sucks!!!!


----------



## The Phantom

I was in a tree in Knox from 0600-1130. Saw 0 deer. Went to the field behind woods at 1230 to split some wood and saw 0 deer. Have to work the next two days but will be in Licking county Friday morning.


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> I was in a tree in Knox from 0600-1130. Saw 0 deer. Went to the field behind woods at 1230 to split some wood and saw 0 deer. Have to work the next two days but will be in Licking county Friday morning.


Doh!!! Musta been the wrong part of Knox Co then! Lol. I have seen many similar updates of places I was hunting at the time and thought......"These people must be making chit up!!" I'm not though. This was a true event. It was just N-NW of Mount Vernon. Good luck to you this weekend.


----------



## jaaronnut22

I was fortunate to harvest this 8+ yr old Monday morning a little before 9am. Have 4 years worth of trail cam pics of him and that is what led to his demise. He was in the same spot on 11/16/14 at 930 am. I was there a year to the day later and he did the exact same thing. Im a firm believer in using last years trail cam pics as a scouting tool for this year. Its amazing how these upper age class bucks become creatures of habit, almost to the day.


----------



## helix33

jaaronnut22 said:


> I was fortunate to harvest this 8+ yr old Monday morning a little before 9am. Have 4 years worth of trail cam pics of him and that is what led to his demise. He was in the same spot on 11/16/14 at 930 am. I was there a year to the day later and he did the exact same thing. Im a firm believer in using last years trail cam pics as a scouting tool for this year. Its amazing how these upper age class bucks become creatures of habit, almost to the day.
> View attachment 3243562


Wow, what a monster. Congratulations!


----------



## Liveblue23

Adam's co. Sat this evening and watched couple young bucks go at it good over couple does in bean field.


----------



## brancher147

jaaronnut22 said:


> I was fortunate to harvest this 8+ yr old Monday morning a little before 9am. Have 4 years worth of trail cam pics of him and that is what led to his demise. He was in the same spot on 11/16/14 at 930 am. I was there a year to the day later and he did the exact same thing. Im a firm believer in using last years trail cam pics as a scouting tool for this year. Its amazing how these upper age class bucks become creatures of habit, almost to the day.
> View attachment 3243562


Congrats on a big old buck. And you are correct that these old age class bucks are very much creatures of habit. I have had a camera on a big old buck for 2 years now and he showed up on camera within 24 hours of the same day from year to year and has very similar behaviors afterwards. Maybe next year I can use this info to finally get a shot at him, or at least see him.


----------



## GTO63

I scored on this buck Sunday morning 11/15 was a cold crisp morning heavy frost on the ground, I knew it was going to be a good morning with all the road kills I seen on my to my hunting spot that were not there the night before, at least 10 deer were hit over night.
At 7:50 with not seeing a deer, I got my Primos Estrus Can call out, and did a few bleats, wasn't 5 min and this tall eight point came running to the base of my tree which was about five yards behind me, I knew that this would be the only shot I would have so when he got broadside I bleated at him stopping him giving me a perfect shot. he ran about 60 yards before piling up.
This was my third kill with my new to me Obsession Phoenix. I used a 125 Slick Trick Magnum on a BE 300 spine Carnivore.


----------



## helix33

GTO63 said:


> I scored on this buck Sunday morning 11/15 was a cold crisp morning heavy frost on the ground, I knew it was going to be a good morning with all the road kills I seen on my to my hunting spot that were not there the night before, at least 10 deer were hit over night.
> At 7:50 with not seeing a deer, I got my Primos Estrus Can call out, and did a few bleats, wasn't 5 min and this tall eight point came running to the base of my tree which was about five yards behind me, I knew that this would be the only shot I would have so when he got broadside I bleated at him stopping him giving me a perfect shot. he ran about 60 yards before piling up.
> This was my third kill with my new to me Obsession Phoenix. I used a 125 Slick Trick Magnum on a BE 300 spine Carnivore.


Nice buck, congratulations!


----------



## Eddieb333

GTO63 said:


> I scored on this buck Sunday morning 11/15 was a cold crisp morning heavy frost on the ground, I knew it was going to be a good morning with all the road kills I seen on my to my hunting spot that were not there the night before, at least 10 deer were hit over night.
> At 7:50 with not seeing a deer, I got my Primos Estrus Can call out, and did a few bleats, wasn't 5 min and this tall eight point came running to the base of my tree which was about five yards behind me, I knew that this would be the only shot I would have so when he got broadside I bleated at him stopping him giving me a perfect shot. he ran about 60 yards before piling up.
> This was my third kill with my new to me Obsession Phoenix. I used a 125 Slick Trick Magnum on a BE 300 spine Carnivore.[/QUOTE
> 
> Wow. Congrats. I live in Johnstown as well, nicely done.


----------



## chaded

vtbowhntr said:


> My cousin shot this 9pt yesterday at 10:30 chasing a doe. The shot was not good the buck lunged toward the doe at 20yds arrow hit in back leg and exited the guts. He was still alive yesterday at dark so he my dad and uncle left him over night. Found him this morning.
> View attachment 3240986


Was this in Meigs county? Just curious as I am moving down around there next summer.


----------



## vtbowhntr

chaded said:


> Was this in Meigs county? Just curious as I am moving down around there next summer.


Yes it was Meigs County both his buck and mine from the previous page were killed in Meigs County. What town are you planning on moving to down there?


----------



## chaded

vtbowhntr said:


> Yes it was Meigs County both his buck and mine from the previous page were killed in Meigs County. What town are you planning on moving to down there?


I'm not sure where my wife and I are moving yet. It will be somewhere in Galia, Meigs, Jackson. As long as it's a half hour away from Gallipolis.


----------



## BBD1984

bad news for Central Ohio weather forecast change this morning going to be very windy this weekend :-(


----------



## cjcg7980

My nephew shot this buck on the morning of the 14th in meigs county we were there from the 11th thru the 15th and despite ed the ridiculous wind they were without a doubt rutting we saw multiple bucks chasing..


----------



## Joe R1

Nothing so far adams county. Very breeze


----------



## ohiobow

BBD1984 said:


> bad news for Central Ohio weather forecast change this morning going to be very windy this weekend :-(


sunday the wind lays down.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hope the winds help our Bucks beat MSU! Will watch the game dvr'd after riding a tree all day! GO BUCKS!!!!


----------



## Hunter4Ever

Saw a decent 8 at 7:15 am this morning. Acted like he was just heading back to bedding Nothing but squirrels since. Wind is really picking up and it's getting waaarrrmm :-(


----------



## BBD1984

You ppl that are fortunate enough to be hunting and not at work.... seeing anything?


----------



## lutzweiser

I'm off for the next 12 days! Any thoughts? Anyone ever hunt Beaver Creek State Park? There is still some standing corn and cut beans around the park


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Just jumped a gorilla buck while doing some honey do's. Staying out today due to the winds. Back up at 0400 to head to the tree.


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

i had a 150 inch 9 point tuesday morning at 8:40am 40 yards threw a thicket so close....been a tuff year this year first shooter ive seen from stand Belmont County


----------



## Schneeder

Straight pouring rain here and windy as can be.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

BBD1984 said:


> bad news for Central Ohio weather forecast change this morning going to be very windy this weekend :-(


That's good news. Add downpours to it and it would be even better!


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Had multiple doe up and running tonight but the wind was pushing them to keep moving.... I had widowmakers dropping all over the place with the wind. Texted my insurance agent to make sure my life insurance was paid up......


----------



## Bowhunter0224

BigBuckBeast said:


> Had multiple doe up and running tonight but the wind was pushing them to keep moving.... I had widowmakers dropping all over the place with the wind. Texted my insurance agent to make sure my life insurance was paid up......


I know that feeling


----------



## Buckbadger

lutzweiser said:


> I'm off for the next 12 days! Any thoughts? Anyone ever hunt Beaver Creek State Park? There is still some standing corn and cut beans around the park


I used to hunt it years ago, for the most part it sucks, PA Gamelands are better in my opinion, and that's not saying much. You have to gamble on surrounding property holding a good buck and a hot doe in the area to see a good one. In all the years I have hunted it, I probablly saw 1 buck that would go over 140? And that was years ago on Nov. 11th with a doe. It gets pounded with gunners and just seeing an average 2 1/2 year old is rare.


----------



## sammusi

I'm sorry to be an idiot here but I am unable to post a photo of my buck .. any takers on how to explain this in an elementary way ??


----------



## Buckbadger

sammusi said:


> I'm sorry to be an idiot here but I am unable to post a photo of my buck .. any takers on how to explain this in an elementary way ??


Reply-Go Advanced-Manage Attachments-Browse-Select-Upload-Post


----------



## Buckbadger

sammusi said:


> I'm sorry to be an idiot here but I am unable to post a photo of my buck .. any takers on how to explain this in an elementary way ??


Reply-Go Advanced-Manage Attachments-Browse-Select-Upload-Post


----------



## ohiobow

remember wear orange this weekend its youth gun season!!


----------



## sammusi

thank you sir .. killed this buck at 40 yrds sat at 4 pm .. best deer to date for me and am humbled by him .. the best feeling in the entire world being able to see something like this in the woods let alone have a shot and a good shot and watch something fall in front of you .. hunting isn't just hunting it's a part of life


----------



## z7master167

sammusi said:


> thank you sir .. killed this buck at 40 yrds sat at 4 pm .. best deer to date for me and am humbled by him .. the best feeling in the entire world being able to see something like this in the woods let alone have a shot and a good shot and watch something fall in front of you .. hunting isn't just hunting it's a part of life


Great lookin buck, congrats


----------



## helix33

ohiobow said:


> remember wear orange this weekend its youth gun season!!


Sweet buck, congratulations! 


sammusi said:


> thank you sir .. killed this buck at 40 yrds sat at 4 pm .. best deer to date for me and am humbled by him .. the best feeling in the entire world being able to see something like this in the woods let alone have a shot and a good shot and watch something fall in front of you .. hunting isn't just hunting it's a part of life


----------



## sammusi

first pic of the year when I checked Cams I had my wife and 2 kids with me and told my wife ya if I gst hum he will be getting mounted hahaha ..


----------



## nitro943

sammusi said:


> thank you sir .. killed this buck at 40 yrds sat at 4 pm .. best deer to date for me and am humbled by him .. the best feeling in the entire world being able to see something like this in the woods let alone have a shot and a good shot and watch something fall in front of you .. hunting isn't just hunting it's a part of life


well said buddy! great deer


----------



## LongbowLogan

Saw 3 shooters Saturday and none of them were with does, they were all 3 cruising! I shot this guy that evening at 37 yards with my recurve as he was working the down wind side of the area.


----------



## helix33

LongbowLogan said:


> Saw 3 shooters Saturday and none of them were with does, they were all 3 cruising! I shot this guy that evening at 37 yards with my recurve as he was working the down wind side of the area.
> View attachment 3252346
> 
> View attachment 3252370


Wow, heck of a shot and great buck!


----------



## hdrking2003

LongbowLogan said:


> Saw 3 shooters Saturday and none of them were with does, they were all 3 cruising! I shot this guy that evening at 37 yards with my recurve as he was working the down wind side of the area.
> View attachment 3252346
> 
> View attachment 3252370


Simply AWESOME man, congrats!!!


----------



## double drop

I'm going to be honest and say that it is hard to even believe you shot your recurve confidently at 37 yards....and connected! If that is true then I say not good job, not great job, the best job I've seen posted on a website in a long time. This is simply the best!


----------



## snoodcrusher

LongbowLogan said:


> Saw 3 shooters Saturday and none of them were with does, they were all 3 cruising! I shot this guy that evening at 37 yards with my recurve as he was working the down wind side of the area.
> View attachment 3252346
> 
> View attachment 3252370


Beautiful buck! Congrats! What a trophy!


----------



## LongbowLogan

double drop said:


> I'm going to be honest and say that it is hard to even believe you shot your recurve confidently at 37 yards....and connected! If that is true then I say not good job, not great job, the best job I've seen posted on a website in a long time. This is simply the best!


I shoot my recurve almost daily and I shoot 40-45 yards all the time. I feel very confident with a 40 yard shot if the conditions are right. I've been shooting a recurve for 10 or 11 years now and I shoot more than anyone I know personally, so I make sure I know my equipment and my limitations when I walk into the woods. Thank you for the compliments guys, a little luck never hurt either!


----------



## PayneTrain

LongbowLogan said:


> Saw 3 shooters Saturday and none of them were with does, they were all 3 cruising! I shot this guy that evening at 37 yards with my recurve as he was working the down wind side of the area.
> View attachment 3252346
> 
> View attachment 3252370


Wow! Great buck and what a shot! Congratulations to you sir


----------



## lutzweiser

Buckbadger said:


> I used to hunt it years ago, for the most part it sucks, PA Gamelands are better in my opinion, and that's not saying much. You have to gamble on surrounding property holding a good buck and a hot doe in the area to see a good one. In all the years I have hunted it, I probablly saw 1 buck that would go over 140? And that was years ago on Nov. 11th with a doe. It gets pounded with gunners and just seeing an average 2 1/2 year old is rare.


Thanks for the input.


----------



## Buckbadger

sammusi said:


> thank you sir .. killed this buck at 40 yrds sat at 4 pm .. best deer to date for me and am humbled by him .. the best feeling in the entire world being able to see something like this in the woods let alone have a shot and a good shot and watch something fall in front of you .. hunting isn't just hunting it's a part of life


Congrats, is that from PA or Ohio?


----------



## BowtechHunter65

LongbowLogan said:


> Saw 3 shooters Saturday and none of them were with does, they were all 3 cruising! I shot this guy that evening at 37 yards with my recurve as he was working the down wind side of the area.
> View attachment 3252346
> 
> View attachment 3252370


Wow, great buck. Congratulations!


----------



## flinginairos

LongbowLogan said:


> I shoot my recurve almost daily and I shoot 40-45 yards all the time. I feel very confident with a 40 yard shot if the conditions are right. I've been shooting a recurve for 10 or 11 years now and I shoot more than anyone I know personally, so I make sure I know my equipment and my limitations when I walk into the woods. Thank you for the compliments guys, a little luck never hurt either!


That is awesome. I wish I had the time and dedication to put into my recurve and hunt with it. Congrats again on a stud of a buck!


----------



## sammusi

ohio I hunt near brush creek wildlife area. it's a very frustrating place 100 acres I can sit for 13 hours straight and not see a single tail.. but when I see deer they are usually shooters. and it's not always about the kill more about just being out in the stand enjoying it but there are days I question that place, but Saturday sure got me going again !


----------



## sammusi

and dude with recurve hell of a buck, congrats


----------



## flinginairos

sammusi said:


> ohio I hunt near brush creek wildlife area. it's a very frustrating place 100 acres I can sit for 13 hours straight and not see a single tail.. but when I see deer they are usually shooters. and it's not always about the kill more about just being out in the stand enjoying it but there are days I question that place, but Saturday sure got me going again !


I can relate to your frustration. Our place is 140 acres of row planted pines and very challenging to hunt. Can't hear them coming and hard to nail down exactly where they travel. Don't see many deer but when you do see a buck it's normally a pretty good one!


----------



## sammusi

yes very weird I have thousanda of pics of big mature bucks all year , then poof .. sign everywhere blown out scrapes but no deer


----------



## AintNoGriz

LongbowLogan said:


> Saw 3 shooters Saturday and none of them were with does, they were all 3 cruising! I shot this guy that evening at 37 yards with my recurve as he was working the down wind side of the area.
> View attachment 3252346
> 
> View attachment 3252370


Huge buck man! Congrats !!


----------



## BigBuckBeast

LongbowLogan said:


> Saw 3 shooters Saturday and none of them were with does, they were all 3 cruising! I shot this guy that evening at 37 yards with my recurve as he was working the down wind side of the area.
> View attachment 3252346
> 
> View attachment 3252370


What a monster..Absolutely beautiful buck!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## LongbowLogan

Thanks guys!


----------



## Liveblue23

sammusi said:


> yes very weird I have thousanda of pics of big mature bucks all year , then poof .. sign everywhere blown out scrapes but no deer


Hey man we hunt really close to each other. I live and hunt in Adam's. We should get together sometime.


----------



## lutzweiser

5 sits, 3 different stands, 0 deer


----------



## Cannonball08

lutzweiser said:


> 5 sits, 3 different stands, 0 deer


All was good up until around Nov. 7th , all deer seemed to vanish on the farm I hunt.


----------



## OhioDeer5

I'm thinking most of the breeding is over with. More does are starting to show back up with their fawns. Bucks still checking. Starting to hit the food sources again.


----------



## z7master167

Quick question for you guys.
Im a non resident hunter, my question is can i take my 10 yr old son on the youth gun hunt this weekend or is that a no go?


----------



## dspell20

z7master167 said:


> Quick question for you guys.
> Im a non resident hunter, my question is can i take my 10 yr old son on the youth gun hunt this weekend or is that a no go?


Does he have a license?


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Yes you can. You must have the OH non-resident license which I am sure you have. You son can get a NR apprentice license for 10.00 and the you either sex permit for 12.00.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

You son the either sex youth permit for 12.00. Damn autocorrects


----------



## BigBuckBeast

lutzweiser said:


> 5 sits, 3 different stands, 0 deer


Ouch!!


----------



## double drop

Ok, I have been so close this year. Not time to throw it in. I am hunting two deer that would be my biggest deer to date, a 160 clean 10 with a point off his brow. And a clean 170 11 point with 3 points over 10 inches on his right side. Both incredible deer! The fam gets mad, the boss will be irritated, doesn't matter I have got to get this done. 15-20 years of bowhunting will culminate in the gun week. I am gonna take another week off. Keep me posted on what they are up to!!!
Dd


----------



## vtbowhntr

Talked to my dad ealier tonight. He said most of the older bucks seen to be locked down with does the past two days in out area of Meigs County. He said the young bucks are still cruising. He has seen a lot of fawns alone the past 3 days. He is hoping it will break tomorrow morning with the cooler temps coming in and older bucks coming off being locked down with a doe. He is going into a stand we had saved for this part of the rut, it is in a honey suckle and rose thicket at the head of a hollow. We have seen bucks tending does in the area over the years. We try to stay out of it until now and tomorrow is the last day he is hunting and the wind will finally be good for the stand.


----------



## AARON-A

My brother shot this buck last Tuesday in Licking.... had to leave on Wed to get back home to Florida... father passed away on Friday morning. Blessed to have such an amazing buck during a hard time in our life!


----------



## AARON-A

Couple more pics... last afternoon hunt... saw him at 2 on a path... shot him at 4:00 after seeing him 3 times in the stand. Pretty cool to see him then harvest him 2 hours later!


----------



## z7master167

AARON-A said:


> View attachment 3259210
> 
> My brother shot this buck last Tuesday in Licking.... had to leave on Wed to get back home to Florida... father passed away on Friday morning. Blessed to have such an amazing buck during a hard time in our life!


Awesome buck! Prayers for you and your family


----------



## ryryu

z7master167 said:


> Quick question for you guys.
> Im a non resident hunter, my question is can i take my 10 yr old son on the youth gun hunt this weekend or is that a no go?


Just a reminder that when taking a youth, the adult is not allowed to carry any weapons during youth season. 

Aaron-A, nice buck and hope the best for your family...


----------



## wasp

I got this buck this afternoon in Hocking County, private land. Passed on him last November as a 3 1/2 year old, hoping he'd grow a little more antler. His rack didn't change much from last year to this year, but he did put on some more body weight. Got a few pics of him the last few weeks and decided I'd take him if the opportunity presented since he's a mature 4 1/2 year old. Long story short, I saw him walking through a field of tall weeds/brush, and called him in 3 times over 5 minutes, but he wouldn't commit until the 3rd time. First time I saw him "in the flesh" this year. Came in from 100+ yards away, made 2 scrapes, was grunting, and I ended up shooting him at 18 yards. He ran about 50 yards and I watched him crash. Very happy with him, always special to get a buck you have history with. Gross scored right at 130" as an 8-point, and has an absolute whopper of a body.


----------



## hdrking2003

wasp said:


> I got this buck this afternoon in Hocking County, private land. Passed on him last November as a 3 1/2 year old, hoping he'd grow a little more antler. His rack didn't change much from last year to this year, but he did put on some more body weight. Got a few pics of him the last few weeks and decided I'd take him if the opportunity presented since he's a mature 4 1/2 year old. Long story short, I saw him walking through a field of tall weeds/brush, and called him in 3 times over 5 minutes, but he wouldn't commit until the 3rd time. First time I saw him "in the flesh" this year. Came in from 100+ yards away, made 2 scrapes, was grunting, and I ended up shooting him at 18 yards. He ran about 50 yards and I watched him crash. Very happy with him, always special to get a buck you have history with. Gross scored right at 130" as an 8-point, and has an absolute whopper of a body.
> 
> View attachment 3259986
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259994
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260002


Now that's a Hoss of a buck! Congrats!!


----------



## double drop

Beautiful deer! Congrats!!
Dd


----------



## E72

Congrats Joshua . He is a pig . :thumbs_up

Aaron-a. Great buck and Sorry for your loss.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Great bucks AARON and WASP. Cold morning to be going up a tree but hopeful the deer will be feeding early on the way to bed!


2015 Bowtech Prodigy 70# 28.5
Easton Carbon Injexion 400
Rage Hypodermic Deep Six 100g Broadheads
Black Gold Ascent Ambush, Ultrarest HDx
SKB Ultimate Parallel Limb Bow Case
U.S. Army 1985-2016


----------



## KimberTac1911

^Saw about 10 deer driving to work this morning. Almost all of them feeding in cut corn fields


----------



## Schneeder

A nice frost this morning.


----------



## irishhacker

ryryu said:


> Just a reminder that when taking a youth, the adult is not allowed to carry any weapons during youth season.
> 
> Aaron-A, nice buck and hope the best for your family...


This is not true. The adult can have archery equipment,, no guns.


----------



## lutzweiser

Dog ran off so I'm late getting in the stand. Bumped one on the way in. Not sure what it was


----------



## irishhacker

lutzweiser said:


> Dog ran off so I'm late getting in the stand. Bumped one on the way in. Not sure what it was


Jealous.. I'm stuck at work.. this would be a great morning to be in the woods.. Good luck!


----------



## baz77

irishhacker said:


> This is not true. The adult can have archery equipment,, no guns.


The regs say non-hunting adult has to accompany the youth during the youth hunt. The law actually says the adult cannot have a weapon commonly used to take wildgame. 

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting...ts/hunting-trapping-regulations/youth-hunting

http://codes.ohio.gov/oac/1501:31-15-14


----------



## irishhacker

Well I stand corrected. 


Never really considered this


----------



## FuryX

irishhacker said:


> This is not true. The adult can have archery equipment,, no guns.


All youth hunters must be accompanied by a non-hunting adult.


----------



## lutzweiser

Yearling just curled up and went to bed under me. The 2 older doe she was with are running in circles in the woods. Almost like they are playing


----------



## BBD1984

Well for those of us who unfortunately have not had a chance at a trophy. Our time is a ticking. Talk to a guide for an outfitter here where I live and he said once the guns start cracking the big boys go dark. Hoping for some luck tomorrow morning. That's when I'll be out next


----------



## ohiobow

BBD1984 said:


> Well for those of us who unfortunately have not had a chance at a trophy. Our time is a ticking. Talk to a guide for an outfitter here where I live and he said once the guns start cracking the big boys go dark. Hoping for some luck tomorrow morning. That's when I'll be out next


gun season actually makes my properties better for the most part


----------



## Bowhunter0224

lutzweiser said:


> Yearling just curled up and went to bed under me. The 2 older doe she was with are running in circles in the woods. Almost like they are playing


How big of property? I read some where that a doe on small property my run in circles or back in fourth if in estrous not for sure tho


----------



## nomansland

Tagged this pretty 8 point Nov. 14th. Heard him down the ridge chasing Does and grunting up a storm. Walked up to me turned broadside and that's all she wrote.


----------



## Bowhunter0224

Bowhunter0224 said:


> How big of property? I read some where that a doe on small property my run in circles or back in fourth if in estrous not for sure tho


Does anyone know any truth to this read it a couple of years ago and can't find it


----------



## BowtechHunter65

nomansland said:


> Tagged this pretty 8 point Nov. 14th. Heard him down the ridge chasing Does and grunting up a storm. Walked up to me turned broadside and that's all she wrote.


Nice buck, congratulations.


----------



## nomansland

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Nice buck, congratulations.


Thanks!


----------



## helix33

nomansland said:


> Tagged this pretty 8 point Nov. 14th. Heard him down the ridge chasing Does and grunting up a storm. Walked up to me turned broadside and that's all she wrote.


Nice buck, congratulations!


----------



## double drop

ohiobow said:


> gun season actually makes my properties better for the most part


I believe it does mine as well. You just need to understand what they are looking for tho.....still food but more importantly heavy heavy cover!!


----------



## Schneeder

Didn't pull the card because I didn't have another. Wasn't expecting anything great in one night. Holy browtines though. Worst part is it is at 2:45 am. 

View attachment 3261682
View attachment 3261706


----------



## lutzweiser

Bowhunter0224 said:


> How big of property? I read some where that a doe on small property my run in circles or back in fourth if in estrous not for sure tho


10 acre plot in between 2 really big cut corn fields. I'm hunting the skinny stretch from the pond back to the last marker. But that's what she was doing. Running back and forth and in circles.


----------



## lutzweiser

Also saw that the 3 mock scraps I placed along the long corn field have been hit pretty good.


----------



## lutzweiser

Thinking about hanging a stand on that corn field edge back by the square wooded lot. Any thoughts?


----------



## z7master167

lutzweiser said:


> Thinking about hanging a stand on that corn field edge back by the square wooded lot. Any thoughts?


Thats where you shoulda been 2 weeks ago


----------



## M.Magis

Bowhunter0224 said:


> Does anyone know any truth to this read it a couple of years ago and can't find it


No, there's no truth to it.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 3261850
> 
> 
> 10 acre plot in between 2 really big cut corn fields. I'm hunting the skinny stretch from the pond back to the last marker. But that's what she was doing. Running back and forth and in circles.


Lutz, can you outline the area on there that you're allowed to hunt?


----------



## lutzweiser

Not sure how to outline so I shrunk it down


----------



## Bowhunter0224

So 9 days off work starting tomorrow going to try and get me a wall hanger hope the temp drops get them on their feet


----------



## BowtechHunter65

lutzweiser said:


> Thinking about hanging a stand on that corn field edge back by the square wooded lot. Any thoughts?


I don't think you can go wrong, heck you will be hunting so that's a great day in my book!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Just a reminder archery hunters MUST wear blaze orange Saturday and Sunday due to youth season. GL to all...


----------



## BigBuckBeast

What a night in the woods! About 20 minutes before end of shooting like a nice body two and a half year old for point came up to feed at a small pile I had off to the side of my main feed pile. I watched him eat for about 15 minutes and then a monster 10 point came out of the brush and started to approach the four point. He ended up holding back a little bit and gave me a broadside 50 yard shot but it was getting so close to dark that I didn't feel comfortable shooting. He eventually turned around and made his way back into the thick stuff and the four-point followed. The 4. Came back out a few minutes later and said 20 yards away but I didn't want to take the shot in hopes of the monster coming back. I had to wait till well after darkness set in to leave my blind. This is definitely the best sign I've had in the closest I've had this big pig to my blind all season. Can't wait to get back in there.


----------



## lutzweiser

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Just a reminder archery hunters MUST wear blaze orange Saturday and Sunday due to youth season. GL to all...


Orange is so not my color, lol.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

lutzweiser said:


> Orange is so not my color, lol.


Me either....


----------



## Bowhunter0224

Yea not a big fan of the orange either


----------



## lutzweiser

I may use all the chaos of the youth weekend to try and whack a few coyotes.


----------



## Hoot

Since public land hunting in Greene County didn't work out so well, I have the privilege of putting up a stand on the Wright Patterson Air Force Base golf course this week and do a little population control.


----------



## lutzweiser

So old lady was just at Wally World said there was 20-25 people in line for hunting licenses. Nothing like waiting to the last minute.


----------



## Darkvador

lutzweiser said:


> So old lady was just at Wally World said there was 20-25 people in line for hunting licenses. Nothing like waiting to the last minute.


And they probably stood in line earlier today at the range to get their guns sighted in. Poor buggers.


----------



## Bwana

lutzweiser said:


> So old lady was just at Wally World said there was 20-25 people in line for hunting licenses. Nothing like waiting to the last minute.


Probably them damm "out of staters"


----------



## The Phantom

How do you know they were driving to work?:smile:



KimberTac1911 said:


> ^Saw about 10 deer driving to work this morning. Almost all of them feeding in cut corn fields


----------



## The Phantom

Youth Deer Gun Season

The youth deer gun season is November 21 - 22, 2015. Young hunters 17 years old and younger at the time they purchase their youth hunting license and a deer permit, and who are accompanied by a non-hunting adult may hunt.
Youth hunters may take deer of either sex during this season.
Deer taken by young hunters during the youth deer gun season count towards their county bag limits.
Each deer taken must have a game tag attached and a permit completed before hunting or pursuing another deer.
All youths and non-hunting adults must wear hunter orange.
Youths 17 years old and younger hunting on land their grandparents own are not required to have a hunting license, but must have a deer permit.
Youths must possess a valid Ohio youth hunting license and a deer permit.
Young hunters who kill a deer during this season must follow all the tagging requirements for the deer hunting season. If the deer is killed on Saturday the deer must be checked by 12 pm (noon) on Sunday. If the deer is killed on Sunday the deer must be checked by 11:30 pm on that day.
All deer hunting implements that are legal during the regular deer gun season are permitted.
Youths 17 years old and younger hunting on land their parents own are not required to have a hunting license or deer permit.
Youth hunters, regardless of age, must be accompanied at all times by a non-hunting adult, 18 years or older, when hunting this season. No more than two youths per adult. It is unlawful for the adult to hunt or possess a device commonly used to take wild animals.


----------



## The Phantom

Saw 10 does and one buck between 7 and 8 this morning. The buck was a 2 1/2 year old 8 point chasing/trailing three does. Took him at 30 yards.


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> How do you know they were driving to work?


Lmao!!! Headed out in the morning and gonna sit till the Buckeye's game, then all day Sunday. Good luck to all this weekend, and be safe!!


----------



## Steelpicker

I didn't know they did that... How can I get in on that gig?


----------



## KimberTac1911

The Phantom said:


> How do you know they were driving to work?:smile:


Lol well played
They had their honda uniforms on and flicked me off when passing me on the road


----------



## lutzweiser

Never mind the deer this morning, watch out for all the cars and trucks on the road! Lol

Buddy's wife text me last night and said she almost hit a giant chasing, said he was on that doe pretty hard. And ran onto propertie I hunt. Road is a long way from my stand but hey, you never know.


----------



## lutzweiser

I'm in and no deer jumped. Watch out for those stray slugs flying around today. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## lutzweiser

hdrking2003 said:


> Lmao!!! Headed out in the morning and gonna sit till the *Buckeye's* game, then all day Sunday. Good luck to all this weekend, and be safe!!


Being that I'm not a true Ohioian, i grew up 30 min north of Pittsburgh so I'm a 100% Pitt guy. Hated Jim Tressel, but really like Urban Meyer. I'm started to come around to Buckeys. But I guess you have to, it's like a cult in my neck of the woods,


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Be careful of the young guns guys. Hope the pressure gets us some pics


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Just heard the first bang


----------



## lutzweiser

BUCKEYE BOY said:


> Just heard the first bang


Nothing so far in Negley


----------



## lutzweiser

Buck just chased 4 doe by me at 75 yds grunting. Little girl is hanging around but other 3 are still being chased


----------



## Rambo93

One shot in Morgan County so far, really hoping it'll get the deer movin. Good luck everyone!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Go Buckeyes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vtbowhntr

My friend killed this buck last evening on the final hunt of the year at our camp. The buck came through by the ground blind cruising at 5. He made the 20yd shot buck made it 75yds. His best buck to date.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

vtbowhntr said:


> My friend killed this buck last evening on the final hunt of the year at our camp. The buck came through by the ground blind cruising at 5. He made the 20yd shot buck made it 75yds. His best buck to date.
> View attachment 3266234


Congratulations to your friend.


----------



## lutzweiser

2 scrub bucks just walked by together and a button buck walked directly under me. Only heard 2-3 shots so far


----------



## helix33

vtbowhntr said:


> My friend killed this buck last evening on the final hunt of the year at our camp. The buck came through by the ground blind cruising at 5. He made the 20yd shot buck made it 75yds. His best buck to date.
> View attachment 3266234


Nice buck, congratulations to him!


----------



## Agustus

Had 1 small guy come through earlier. Since 8:45, I've had 8 doe come past and no boys following up the rear or chasing. 

Nice morning to be out though.


----------



## lutzweiser

11 deer, 4 bucks, 1 shooter but no shot.


----------



## hdrking2003

Had 2 lil bucks chasing 4-5 does all over the place at about 8:40. Looked like an episode of Scooby Doo when they're being chased in a hallway full of doors, lol.......in this door.....out that door! No movement since that show ended.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## billhalljr

Hes young deer but i dont have it in me pass a 21point buck

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## helix33

billhalljr said:


> View attachment 3266882
> 
> 
> Hes young deer but i dont have it in me pass a 21point buck
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Sweet, congratulations!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cwcamographics

11 doe this morning. Didn't hear one gun shot. A little wind out there.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

billhalljr said:


> View attachment 3266882
> 
> 
> Hes young deer but i dont have it in me pass a 21point buck
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Great buck! Congratulations


----------



## The Phantom

I'm working in my back yard and have heard six or eight shots since 7:30.


----------



## Jim63

What does everyone think about the rut this year


----------



## Beeg

I am hunting 400 acres with a friend . On the 25 acres +- of wods that I hunt , I have only seen does and small bucks . I might add very very few does at that. My friend is sitting about 500 yards from me between two fingers of woods . He sees upwards to 16 does during a sit . He has also lost track of the mbers of bucks seen with 3-4 real shooters . I have not seen one shooter where I am . I have three stands as to play the wind . I have 2 cameras running and not even getting any shooter bucks on camera at night . To me it it all about location and where the does are bedding . Total non shooter bucks 20 yards or less for me ( between all my woods that I hunt ) are 13. Between five freind, one has taken a decent . All about location .


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

No deer this morning but heard 45 shots no lie....Monroe County


----------



## 17ghk

I wonder how many adults are shooting


----------



## BBD1984

Sat 5 hours this morning conditions were perfect. If it wasn't for 2 does feeding pass my stand I would have got shut out. Heard about 10 to 12 gunshots.


----------



## BBD1984

talk to a guy couple weeks ago said he has seen breeding during gun season. Maybe there's still hope to get that trophy after all


----------



## z7master167

Notta deer this morning, my dad was in the next holler over and had 2 fighting right before daylight and headd them chasing and grunting, he had a small 6 ot and does come by at 930. We heard around 40 shots


----------



## pbuck

Well I'm not actually in Ohio but I am hunting just across the river from Monroe Co. (Clarington) in WV and all heck broke loose over here this week. Dead deer all over the roads and myself and my friends who have hunting all this week have been seeing bucks chasing like crazy. I've been getting new bucks on cam all week.


----------



## KimberTac1911

Sat 6 hrs this morning 1 doe nothing else. Down the road 11 deer at other property i hunt  i only heard 1 shot this morning


----------



## hdrking2003

I effing hate thieves!!! Went to change a card on my favorite, most productive cam, and it was gone. Property borders a county park so who knows who the loser is. Just changed the card and put fresh batteries in it last Sunday too. A buddy of mine had a cam stolen not far from there too. I find the person responsible, it will be an instant azz beating.....no questions asked! Liars, thieves, cheaters n poachers are scum!!


----------



## LJOHNS

Not a single deer for me today - first time this month I have not see a deer from my stand. Might try tomorrow eve. I think the rut is winding down.


----------



## 544daniel

Last night in Wayne county saw 5 does with a button buck chasing a fawn around. Right at dark had a 2 1/2 year old 8 point follow the does into a thicket but came right back out and right under my stand. Decided to pass on him. Waiting for his bigger bro.


----------



## BBD1984

Jim63 said:


> What does everyone think about the rut this year


I've sat 11 times this year 32 deer 3 pope-n-young one of those was border line none of them was in range or couldn't get a shot. Seemed like years prior I've had a close encounter with a shooter during the rut..... not this year so far. Thinking about asking some ppl for permission to hunt their property. Does anyone else besides me hate asking ppl to hunt their woods? May offer to lease might be enough incentive.


----------



## Orvisman73

Rt. 71 between cincy and cbus. Saw numerous deer in fields. One giant buck cruising between woodlots. And this was all in the middle of the afternoon. Saw a little blaze orange as well.


----------



## Professional

I'm in need of a blood tracking dog, Ashtabula County. Looking for some help finding a good sized 8 point I arrowed early yesterday. Hit a tad high at 15 yards, steep angle. Single lung shot and hit artery I believe. Arrow did not pass through, but full penetration up to the fletching. Waited 4 hours before tracking. Lots of blood for 300yard, then just stops at a swamp crossing. Have been looking all last night and today. I lost a buck the same way 2 years ago after it ran into the same swamp. Any help is greatly appreciated. Good luck to everyone as well and congrats to those that closed the deal.


----------



## corybrown50

hdrking2003 said:


> I effing hate thieves!!! Went to change a card on my favorite, most productive cam, and it was gone. Property borders a county park so who knows who the loser is. Just changed the card and put fresh batteries in it last Sunday too. A buddy of mine had a cam stolen not far from there too. I find the person responsible, it will be an instant azz beating.....no questions asked! Liars, thieves, cheaters n poachers are scum!!


Me too....even on private land I built a housing for mine and lock them up tight.....I don't have the cash flow to replace them.


----------



## lutzweiser

Just hung a new stand on cut corn edge and a very active scrape line.


----------



## lutzweiser

Professional said:


> I'm in need of a blood tracking dog, Ashtabula County. Looking for some help finding a good sized 8 point I arrowed early yesterday. Hit a tad high at 15 yards, steep angle. Single lung shot and hit artery I believe. Arrow did not pass through, but full penetration up to the fletching. Waited 4 hours before tracking. Lots of blood for 300yard, then just stops at a swamp crossing. Have been looking all last night and today. I lost a buck the same way 2 years ago after it ran into the same swamp. Any help is greatly appreciated. Good luck to everyone as well and congrats to those that closed the deal.


Sounds like you need some scuba gear, not a tracking dog. Good luck.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

O-h


----------



## hdrking2003

bowtechhunter65 said:


> o-h


i-o


----------



## bj99robinson

GO BUCKEYES

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

Anyone seeing anything with this rain and wind? Big goose egg for me so far.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## fmf979

BBD1984 said:


> talk to a guy couple weeks ago said he has seen breeding during gun season. Maybe there's still hope to get that trophy after all


Dont give up yet! I have personally seen some great deer chasing in gun season. Thats the second round when the young does hit heat. For the most part only the mature boys have the stamina to to seek and chase them. Hang in there.


----------



## vtbowhntr

fmf979 said:


> Dont give up yet! I have personally seen some great deer chasing in gun season. Thats the second round when the young does hit heat. For the most part only the mature boys have the stamina to to seek and chase them. Hang in there.


Yup next week I believe is just as good as any week. If you see a buck cruising it chasing it is usually a mature buck. The number of bucks you see per sit will be less but they will usually be older bucks looking for and tending to the last few does in heat.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Me and the wife just had that 4 point come up and feed for about 15 minutes on our corn pile. Hoping Big 10 decides to stop by....


----------



## E72

Saw one of the biggest bucks I've ever seen years ago cruising at noon ,through a bean field .... On Black Friday . Keep after it guys , you never know .


----------



## Bowhunter0224

E72 said:


> Saw one of the biggest bucks I've ever seen years ago cruising at noon ,through a bean field .... On Black Friday . Keep after it guys , you never know .


And this is why I take vacation every year on thanksgiving week


----------



## Bowhunter0224

this is new close to my stand. Decent?


----------



## mikep43019

hdrking2003 said:


> i-o


You should of hunted the afternoon lol


----------



## ohiohunter02

Had one of the best and worse days in the woods today... jumped a a good buck bedded with a doe on my way out of the woods this morning.. him and the doe went to the other side of the farm to another bedding thicket.. regrouped and had my brother film and push from the opposite side of the thicket from where I was at. Within minutes the doe was about to run me over and the buck was shortly behind. Had my sight set on 40yds anticipating them to bust out on the trail 40 yds from me, instead they came straight at me. Moved my pin as much as i could as they are coming to me.. he stopped broadside at 20 yds, knowing my pin wasn't set low high enough I held bottom of belly and still hit high.. we backed out and watched the footage.. arrow wasn't a complete pass through but arrow was sticking out both sides as he took off.. footage shows him abut to fall running across the open field so we gave him till about 1230. Initial shot was at 9am. Found decent blood on both the ground and on trees up to thigh high. He went about 150 or so yds and got on to the neighbors and out across an open field. Landowner doesn't give anyone permission so I guess that's the end of the track job for me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

ohiohunter02 said:


> Had one of the best and worse days in the woods today... jumped a a good buck bedded with a doe on my way out of the woods this morning.. him and the doe went to the other side of the farm to another bedding thicket.. regrouped and had my brother film and push from the opposite side of the thicket from where I was at. Within minutes the doe was about to run me over and the buck was shortly behind. Had my sight set on 40yds anticipating them to bust out on the trail 40 yds from me, instead they came straight at me. Moved my pin as much as i could as they are coming to me.. he stopped broadside at 20 yds, knowing my pin wasn't set low high enough I held bottom of belly and still hit high.. we backed out and watched the footage.. arrow wasn't a complete pass through but arrow was sticking out both sides as he took off.. footage shows him abut to fall running across the open field so we gave him till about 1230. Initial shot was at 9am. Found decent blood on both the ground and on trees up to thigh high. He went about 150 or so yds and got on to the neighbors and out across an open field. Landowner doesn't give anyone permission so I guess that's the end of the track job for me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Not even to track a deer? Tell him to escort you.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## OLDMOSSYHORNS

That really sucks! Try calling a warden he might be able to help you out and talk to the landowner.


----------



## ohiohunter02

Liveblue23 said:


> Not even to track a deer? Tell him to escort you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Nope not even to track.. I'm not against famous people but my neighbor is an ex-nfl hall of famer. He hunts and use to have a show for a few yrs. He won't let anyone on his property and a few yrs back even had the game warden sit in his field on opening day of shotgun to help police it..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiohunter02

OLDMOSSYHORNS said:


> That really sucks! Try calling a warden he might be able to help you out and talk to the landowner.


Game warden has been called but if landowner doesn't grant permission he really can't do much for you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mikep43019 said:


> You should of hunted the afternoon lol


Haha, no doubt. Even seeing nothing in the rain would've been less painful than watching that miserable display of football again.


----------



## Alpha Burnt

Hunted Deer Creek WMA this past week on a whim. Saw a few good ones after dark adjacent to the safety zones, one with a doe. Not one deer while hunting. Guess they get some pressure there, plenty of hunter sign.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

ohiohunter02 said:


> Had one of the best and worse days in the woods today... jumped a a good buck bedded with a doe on my way out of the woods this morning.. him and the doe went to the other side of the farm to another bedding thicket.. regrouped and had my brother film and push from the opposite side of the thicket from where I was at. Within minutes the doe was about to run me over and the buck was shortly behind. Had my sight set on 40yds anticipating them to bust out on the trail 40 yds from me, instead they came straight at me. Moved my pin as much as i could as they are coming to me.. he stopped broadside at 20 yds, knowing my pin wasn't set low high enough I held bottom of belly and still hit high.. we backed out and watched the footage.. arrow wasn't a complete pass through but arrow was sticking out both sides as he took off.. footage shows him abut to fall running across the open field so we gave him till about 1230. Initial shot was at 9am. Found decent blood on both the ground and on trees up to thigh high. He went about 150 or so yds and got on to the neighbors and out across an open field. Landowner doesn't give anyone permission so I guess that's the end of the track job for me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Exact reason I got rid of my single pin sight. I never had that happen but it always worried me that it would.


----------



## jlfq2

*It was my turn this morning.*

I finally got it done this morning in Champaign Co. On my own 6 acres. He was with a doe and ran off 2 smaller bucks before he came by downwind at 20 yards. The daylight trail camera pic was taken right before the arrow found its mark.


----------



## APAsuphan

jlfq2 said:


> I finally got it done this morning in Champaign Co. On my own 6 acres. He was with a doe and ran off 2 smaller bucks before he came by downwind at 20 yards. The daylight trail camera pic was taken right before the arrow found its mark.


Awesome buck!!!


----------



## Jack The Ripper

jlfq2 said:


> I finally got it done this morning in Champaign Co. On my own 6 acres. He was with a doe and ran off 2 smaller bucks before he came by downwind at 20 yards. The daylight trail camera pic was taken right before the arrow found its mark.


Great buck congrats. Love the way the splits come off the g2's


----------



## helix33

jlfq2 said:


> I finally got it done this morning in Champaign Co. On my own 6 acres. He was with a doe and ran off 2 smaller bucks before he came by downwind at 20 yards. The daylight trail camera pic was taken right before the arrow found its mark.


Great buck, congratulations! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

jlfq2 said:


> I finally got it done this morning in Champaign Co. On my own 6 acres. He was with a doe and ran off 2 smaller bucks before he came by downwind at 20 yards. The daylight trail camera pic was taken right before the arrow found its mark.


Wow great to see this kind of success. Total envy..


----------



## luckyhunter

jlfq2 said:


> i finally got it done this morning in champaign co. On my own 6 acres. He was with a doe and ran off 2 smaller bucks before he came by downwind at 20 yards. The daylight trail camera pic was taken right before the arrow found its mark.


great buck!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

jlfq2 said:


> I finally got it done this morning in Champaign Co. On my own 6 acres. He was with a doe and ran off 2 smaller bucks before he came by downwind at 20 yards. The daylight trail camera pic was taken right before the arrow found its mark.


Nice buck, congrats!


----------



## jmclfrsh

Man, that's a beauty!


----------



## Khef24

jlfq2 said:


> I finally got it done this morning in Champaign Co. On my own 6 acres. He was with a doe and ran off 2 smaller bucks before he came by downwind at 20 yards. The daylight trail camera pic was taken right before the arrow found its mark.


That's a pig! Congrats 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dspell20

Hammer of a buck and on 6 acres!!!!! Great job


----------



## BigBuckBeast

After a few great sits, this morning is turning into a sleeper....


----------



## jlh42581

Wow!


----------



## jmclfrsh

Think I'm wasting my time this morning. When I got to my blind at 6:10 it was still dark but that wind yesterday knocked my blind partially over, so I had no choice but to make some noise as I moved my brushing-in limbs away to re-right it. 

All I'm doing is freezing, but I know now that next time it's going to be 29 I'm wearing my warmest stuff. This is my first year so I'm in the trial and error phase. And so far this morning it's been both. 

I might get an IWOM or something for January.


----------



## snoodcrusher

jlfq2 said:


> I finally got it done this morning in Champaign Co. On my own 6 acres. He was with a doe and ran off 2 smaller bucks before he came by downwind at 20 yards. The daylight trail camera pic was taken right before the arrow found its mark.


That's a true trophy. Congrats! Fabulous buck!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

BowtechHunter65 said:


> O-h


Oh no


----------



## BowtechHunter65

No kidding, worst game I have ever seen the Buckeyes play EVER. Cant even call what they did yesterday football. I should have gone hunting...


----------



## irishhacker

Yea..same here. .was completely confused and baffled


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I am still scratching my head today as are many Buckeye fans. On a side note absolutely nothing moving on my place in Meigs Co this morning.


----------



## tOSU

jmclfrsh said:


> Think I'm wasting my time this morning. When I got to my blind at 6:10 it was still dark but that wind yesterday knocked my blind partially over, so I had no choice but to make some noise as I moved my brushing-in limbs away to re-right it.
> 
> All I'm doing is freezing, but I know now that next time it's going to be 29 I'm wearing my warmest stuff. This is my first year so I'm in the trial and error phase. And so far this morning it's been both.
> 
> I might get an IWOM or something for January.


IWOM is best thing I ever bought - you will not regret the investment


----------



## bmwlife1976

tOSU said:


> IWOM is best thing I ever bought - you will not regret the investment


What is IWom.


----------



## jmclfrsh

Sleeting here in Licking Co.


----------



## jmclfrsh

bmwlife1976 said:


> What is IWom.


It is a piece of really-cold weather hunting apparel. Completely engulfs you but you can shoot your bow quickly while wearing it.


----------



## bmwlife1976

Been in my box blind with the buddy heater crankin since a little after 6. Seen 2 doe. Its def. Over here in my neck of the woods . Highland county. Two weeks ago this place was amazing.


----------



## lutzweiser

Food, food, food! If you got a good food source I'd be camping out over it. Just hung a stand yesterday on a cut corn field edge in between 2 bedding areas (tall thick CRP and heavy cover). Did see 4 fresh scrapes on a 400 yard trail leading to the corn field.


----------



## snoodcrusher

Just my opinion guys: I agree the Bucks have bred the first wave of estrous does and that the majority of the does have likely been bred. However, I live in WV and have hunted Ohio for about 28 years. Some of my all time best weeks of bow hunting in Ohio have been the week of Thanksgiving, the first week of the WV gun season. I opt to bowhunt Ohio that week instead of hunting my home state with a firearm because I know my odds of killing a mature buck are better in Ohio with archery gear than in WV with a gun. I've witnessed great mature buck movement the week of Thanksgiving in the Buckeye State. I'm talking the really big, old bucks. I often see a good bit of chasing but mainly just old mature bucks cruising, looking for another hot doe. So what I'm saying is, even though the bulk of the rut is past, it's still not completely over. And even if it is, all is not lost. I've killed more mature bucks late season in Ohio, (after December 1), than before that date. Just hunt food sources. I've already noticed that the does have already settled back down and are frequenting feeding areas without the obvious nervousness the displayed a couple weeks ago from being harassed by bucks. That's just my 2 cents for what it's worth......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ArcheryRoad

Agree w above post


----------



## novich69

Agree with snoodcrusher. When we bowhunted Ohio the week of Thanksgiving was one of the best for cruising bucks.


----------



## hdrking2003

novich69 said:


> Agree with snoodcrusher. When we bowhunted Ohio the week of Thanksgiving was one of the best for cruising bucks.


Maybe the bucks should be notified that Thanksgiving is this week, cause I haven't been seeing chit.......in regards to mature bucks that is.


----------



## mikep43019

I'd say the Ohio rut is dying like this thread


----------



## Buckbadger

mikep43019 said:


> I'd say the Ohio rut is dying like this thread


Agree, sat from 6:00 am to 12:00 pm, not a single deer, didn't hear much shooting in the surrounding area from the Youths either.


----------



## l8_apexer

Waiting for the first pic of a 4 year old with some 180 inch monster he shot this weekend


----------



## lutzweiser

l8_apexer said:


> Waiting for the first pic of a 4 year old with some 180 inch monster he shot this weekend



Are 4 year olds aloud to hunt?


----------



## jwolfe78

4yr old shot 1 last yr around here...... makes ya we wonder.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

l8_apexer said:


> Waiting for the first pic of a 4 year old with some 180 inch monster he shot this weekend


What 4 year old can hold a shotgun much less shoot one capable of downing a deer......


----------



## slashbait

Last year on public property I archery hunted first day of youth. 2 hours into the day I see a father son teem coming down horse trail. Youth couldn't a been 3 feet tall and father caring gun.


----------



## dduff1

Saw a stud and another decent buck chasing a doe while was trying to set my nephew up late morning. Rut activity has been strange here in Tusc. County. Most of my mature buck pics are from Oct 28- Nov2 then nothing then picked up a dew again this past week.


----------



## billk63

*8 pt down - first deer for my son*

Hunted with my son yesterday. Set him up in the same stand I shot my eight pt from two weeks ago. I sat in our second stand 50yds away.

About 9am I glance towards him and see he is standing and at full draw. Then I saw a small buck walk onto the opening in front of him. The buck paused and looked around, and then stared up at him for a good minute. Thought he was going to split, but then took a few steps forward. He took a quartering towards shot at 20yds and the buck spun and ran out to the wheat field 50 yds away and stood there. I heard a crack when he shot and thought he must have missed or hit a sapling. A few minutes later he called me and said he hit him and that he bedded down in the field. As we were talking the buck got up and walked 20 yds and bedded again. A few minute later he got up and slowly walked out of sight past a woodline 120 yds away.

I got over to him a few minutes later a got him out of the tree safely. This is his second year bowhunting and his adrenaline was thru the roof. We spoke about the shot and he thought he hit back a bit, maybe clipping a branch. Not good I thought, thinking liver shot. The deer was definitely hurt bad to do what he did bedding in the open field. He thought the deer kept the arrow as it ran. We tried to find blood where he bedded but found nothing. Figured liver or worse, a gut shot, but couldn't understand why no pass thru unless he hit the opposite rear hip. We backed out to give him time thinking he's just as dead in a few hers and not wanting to bump him off a bed. Called brother for an extra set of eyes and went back up to the house. Bro got there at 1pm and we went back to the stand. Put my son back in the tree and had him recreate the shot. We found the back 10 inches of his arrow snapped off where he was hit with no blood. We crossed the field to where the buck founded the corner of the woodline, still no blood. We followed the woodline another 40yds and found his first deer down and already stiff just off the edge of the field. 

Turned out that he clipped the top back edge of the nearside lung, passed over the liver/stomach just under the spine and hit the opposite hip, severing a major vein somewhere. The abdominal cavity was full of dark red blood. Not a drop of blood was found, except where he was found just 15 yds from where my buck dropped two weeks ago. He's been hunting for ten years and this is his first deer.


----------



## helix33

billk63 said:


> Hunted with my son yesterday. Set him up in the same stand I shot my eight pt from two weeks ago. I sat in our second stand 50yds away.
> 
> About 9am I glance towards him and see he is standing and at full draw. Then I saw a small buck walk onto the opening in front of him. The buck paused and looked around, and then stared up at him for a good minute. Thought he was going to split, but then took a few steps forward. He took a quartering towards shot at 20yds and the buck spun and ran out to the wheat field 50 yds away and stood there. I heard a crack when he shot and thought he must have missed or hit a sapling. A few minutes later he called me and said he hit him and that he bedded down in the field. As we were talking the buck got up and walked 20 yds and bedded again. A few minute later he got up and slowly walked out of sight past a woodline 120 yds away.
> 
> I got over to him a few minutes later a got him out of the tree safely. This is his second year bowhunting and his adrenaline was thru the roof. We spoke about the shot and he thought he hit back a bit, maybe clipping a branch. Not good I thought, thinking liver shot. The deer was definitely hurt bad to do what he did bedding in the open field. He thought the deer kept the arrow as it ran. We tried to find blood where he bedded but found nothing. Figured liver or worse, a gut shot, but couldn't understand why no pass thru unless he hit the opposite rear hip. We backed out to give him time thinking he's just as dead in a few hers and not wanting to bump him off a bed. Called brother for an extra set of eyes and went back up to the house. Bro got there at 1pm and we went back to the stand. Put my son back in the tree and had him recreate the shot. We found the back 10 inches of his arrow snapped off where he was hit with no blood. We crossed the field to where the buck founded the corner of the woodline, still no blood. We followed the woodline another 40yds and found his first deer down and already stiff just off the edge of the field.
> 
> Turned out that he clipped the top back edge of the nearside lung, passed over the liver/stomach just under the spine and hit the opposite hip, severing a major vein somewhere. The abdominal cavity was full of dark red blood. Not a drop of blood was found, except where he was found just 15 yds from where my buck dropped two weeks ago. He's been hunting for ten years and this is his first deer.


Congratulations to him!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

billk63 said:


> Hunted with my son yesterday. Set him up in the same stand I shot my eight pt from two weeks ago. I sat in our second stand 50yds away.
> 
> About 9am I glance towards him and see he is standing and at full draw. Then I saw a small buck walk onto the opening in front of him. The buck paused and looked around, and then stared up at him for a good minute. Thought he was going to split, but then took a few steps forward. He took a quartering towards shot at 20yds and the buck spun and ran out to the wheat field 50 yds away and stood there. I heard a crack when he shot and thought he must have missed or hit a sapling. A few minutes later he called me and said he hit him and that he bedded down in the field. As we were talking the buck got up and walked 20 yds and bedded again. A few minute later he got up and slowly walked out of sight past a woodline 120 yds away.
> 
> I got over to him a few minutes later a got him out of the tree safely. This is his second year bowhunting and his adrenaline was thru the roof. We spoke about the shot and he thought he hit back a bit, maybe clipping a branch. Not good I thought, thinking liver shot. The deer was definitely hurt bad to do what he did bedding in the open field. He thought the deer kept the arrow as it ran. We tried to find blood where he bedded but found nothing. Figured liver or worse, a gut shot, but couldn't understand why no pass thru unless he hit the opposite rear hip. We backed out to give him time thinking he's just as dead in a few hers and not wanting to bump him off a bed. Called brother for an extra set of eyes and went back up to the house. Bro got there at 1pm and we went back to the stand. Put my son back in the tree and had him recreate the shot. We found the back 10 inches of his arrow snapped off where he was hit with no blood. We crossed the field to where the buck founded the corner of the woodline, still no blood. We followed the woodline another 40yds and found his first deer down and already stiff just off the edge of the field.
> 
> Turned out that he clipped the top back edge of the nearside lung, passed over the liver/stomach just under the spine and hit the opposite hip, severing a major vein somewhere. The abdominal cavity was full of dark red blood. Not a drop of blood was found, except where he was found just 15 yds from where my buck dropped two weeks ago. He's been hunting for ten years and this is his first deer.


Congratulations!


----------



## double drop

Skunked this morning in Geauga....it was supposed to be Nw but the sw screwed me


----------



## lutzweiser

7 doe and a button buck from my new stand. Heard more in the tall grass but never showed.


----------



## fmf979

billk63 said:


> Hunted with my son yesterday. Set him up in the same stand I shot my eight pt from two weeks ago. I sat in our second stand 50yds away.
> 
> About 9am I glance towards him and see he is standing and at full draw. Then I saw a small buck walk onto the opening in front of him. The buck paused and looked around, and then stared up at him for a good minute. Thought he was going to split, but then took a few steps forward. He took a quartering towards shot at 20yds and the buck spun and ran out to the wheat field 50 yds away and stood there. I heard a crack when he shot and thought he must have missed or hit a sapling. A few minutes later he called me and said he hit him and that he bedded down in the field. As we were talking the buck got up and walked 20 yds and bedded again. A few minute later he got up and slowly walked out of sight past a woodline 120 yds away.
> 
> I got over to him a few minutes later a got him out of the tree safely. This is his second year bowhunting and his adrenaline was thru the roof. We spoke about the shot and he thought he hit back a bit, maybe clipping a branch. Not good I thought, thinking liver shot. The deer was definitely hurt bad to do what he did bedding in the open field. He thought the deer kept the arrow as it ran. We tried to find blood where he bedded but found nothing. Figured liver or worse, a gut shot, but couldn't understand why no pass thru unless he hit the opposite rear hip. We backed out to give him time thinking he's just as dead in a few hers and not wanting to bump him off a bed. Called brother for an extra set of eyes and went back up to the house. Bro got there at 1pm and we went back to the stand. Put my son back in the tree and had him recreate the shot. We found the back 10 inches of his arrow snapped off where he was hit with no blood. We crossed the field to where the buck founded the corner of the woodline, still no blood. We followed the woodline another 40yds and found his first deer down and already stiff just off the edge of the field.
> 
> Turned out that he clipped the top back edge of the nearside lung, passed over the liver/stomach just under the spine and hit the opposite hip, severing a major vein somewhere. The abdominal cavity was full of dark red blood. Not a drop of blood was found, except where he was found just 15 yds from where my buck dropped two weeks ago. He's been hunting for ten years and this is his first deer.


Awesome Congrats


----------



## PaBone

Just spent a week hunting Wayne National in Athens County and deer numbers were really low. No acorns and not a lot of browse makes them migrate toward private with fields and feeders. I did all day sits on a saddle were I have had success in the past. In a week of hunting I saw 6 bucks and 0 does. Most bucks crossed the saddle between noon and 3 pm. I did pass on two bucks in the 115 to 120 range. I moved 40 yards on Thursday at 11:00 to a tree I thought gave me more shooting range and at 12:15 a 140 inch 8pt walked under the tree I had just left, I was able to grunt him to my tree and he got my wind and that was that. We saw very few deer but as usually we saw a few good bucks and always have a great time. This was the first time in a decade the four of us got skunked.


----------



## hdrking2003

I was about to throw in the towel on the rut until I Saw a BUNCH of chasing in the corn field from 4:30 on, and even grunted in a nice 140-145 ten point to about 50 yards in a perfect opening......and then I gave him a haircut! He was following a group of does, nose to the ground. I ranged the edge of the field at 36 yards and thought he was just outside that so I held a bit high. Heard the arrow hit, and thought I nailed him till I saw his reaction. He trotted off about 10 yards and looked back my way like nothing happened, then turned and started to trot out of the field. I could've swore I saw him start to stumble a bit when he entered the woods, but when I got down to check my arrow all I found was hair. Lots of white hair! No blood on the ground or the arrow, broadhead was fully deployed and arrow was in the ground. The farmer is going to check it out in the morning for me, but I doubt he finds anything. Real bummed after all of the work I've put into this season so far. If nothing else I'll be back in the tree thanksgiving morning.


----------



## snoodcrusher

WNF in Athens county has been going downhill fast for the last 5 years. Its nothing like it was 10 years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowhunter0224

Will be in the stand in the morning hope it's better then the 0 deer I've seen in my last 3 sits


----------



## bmwlife1976

l8_apexer said:


> Waiting for the first pic of a 4 year old with some 180 inch monster he shot this weekend


Here ya go. A buddy just sent me this. Killed in adams county


----------



## k&j8

hdrking2003 said:


> I was about to throw in the towel on the rut until I Saw a BUNCH of chasing in the corn field from 4:30 on, and even grunted in a nice 140-145 ten point to about 50 yards in a perfect opening......and then I gave him a haircut! He was following a group of does, nose to the ground. I ranged the edge of the field at 36 yards and thought he was just outside that so I held a bit high. Heard the arrow hit, and thought I nailed him till I saw his reaction. He trotted off about 10 yards and looked back my way like nothing happened, then turned and started to trot out of the field. I could've swore I saw him start to stumble a bit when he entered the woods, but when I got down to check my arrow all I found was hair. Lots of white hair! No blood on the ground or the arrow, broadhead was fully deployed and arrow was in the ground. The farmer is going to check it out in the morning for me, but I doubt he finds anything. Real bummed after all of the work I've put into this season so far. If nothing else I'll be back in the tree thanksgiving morning.


Tough break! Keep at it and you will get him!


----------



## PaBone

I agree with you, but considering our season is closed it sure beats sitting on the couch.



snoodcrusher said:


> WNF in Athens county has been going downhill fast for the last 5 years. Its nothing like it was 10 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckbadger

snoodcrusher said:


> WNF in Athens county has been going downhill fast for the last 5 years. Its nothing like it was 10 years ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nowadays, you can say that about many places, seems everywhere I hunt I notice a big downfall over the years too.


----------



## helix33

DNR herd reduction.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## helix33

bmwlife1976 said:


> Here ya go. A buddy just sent me this. Killed in adams county
> View attachment 3276522


What a Giant!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## fmf979

bmwlife1976 said:


> Here ya go. A buddy just sent me this. Killed in adams county
> View attachment 3276522


Love to see it!


----------



## jwolfe78

Buckbadger said:


> Nowadays, you can say that about many places, seems everywhere I hunt I notice a big downfall over the years too.





helix33 said:


> DNR herd reduction.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Ditto


----------



## Johndeere3390

Question, I had a 160 sneak into the field tonight. He was just feeding and looking into
The thick cover a lot where I know there is a cork pile and camera the neighbors put out. He didn't seem to interested in a doe bleat and walked down a fence line and bedded. Moving my stand isn't an option so how can I entice this buck in?


----------



## Liveblue23

bmwlife1976 said:


> Here ya go. A buddy just sent me this. Killed in adams county
> View attachment 3276522


Yep . Another McCoy giant. I live in Adam's. Where's my giant lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgmane

Anyone seen this yet? Twitter account Midwest whitetails just posted it as being from Ohio, fair chase, no county named. Absolute toad. Wondering if anyone has the dope on this buck?


----------



## hdrking2003

He's long arming.....


----------



## Burgmane

hdrking2003 said:


> He's long arming.....


I mean...ok, yeah, but long arming only goes so far on a non typical like that with that much mass. If it truly is fair chase that's a special buck.


----------



## double drop

Great deer for that girl!


----------



## Burgmane

Just saw the other thread going about this buck, didn't click at first because of the dudes name (spook span?). First 20 replies puts him in OB territory. Seems I have my answer.


----------



## CarpCommander

Burgmane said:


> View attachment 3278290
> Anyone seen this yet? Twitter account Midwest whitetails just posted it as being from Ohio, fair chase, no county named. Absolute toad. Wondering if anyone has the dope on this buck?


I'd like to know myself what county. Neighboring landowner sent me a fuzzy pic of a buck 2yrs ago, with basketball sized 'bundles' of bone on each side. I've never seen that buck, and never heard of it being killed....


----------



## irishhacker

Burgmane said:


> View attachment 3278290
> Anyone seen this yet? Twitter account Midwest whitetails just posted it as being from Ohio, fair chase, no county named. Absolute toad. Wondering if anyone has the dope on this buck?


Spook is a convicted poacher ..no credit should be given here


----------



## nomansland

Johndeere3390 said:


> Question, I had a 160 sneak into the field tonight. He was just feeding and looking into
> The thick cover a lot where I know there is a cork pile and camera the neighbors put out. He didn't seem to interested in a doe bleat and walked down a fence line and bedded. Moving my stand isn't an option so how can I entice this buck in?


I haven't had much luck with Doe bleats anymore it seems. Buck grunts have worked great for me this year.


----------



## bmwlife1976

Just seen a giant standing 20yds off the rd in a corn field grazing. His necks still all swollen. I stopped to get a pick but he didnt like the idea of having his.picture taken i guess


----------



## billhalljr

Well, sorry guys, but have another one of the pics of them evil children killing everyone's deer 

But this is highly RUT related. I myself have seen the best RUT ive ever seen in Ohio. Now, I bounce between over a dozen spots in 3 counties but last night was like watching a hunting show with the way this guy acted. Chase/I were buried in a brushpile playing on our phones and just happened to look up and saw him laying a scrap at 400 yards before heading into a little woodlot. I got on the horns and rattled pretty aggressively and Chase waited on the tripod for 5 minutes thinking he was going to pop out real close but nadda. I decided to Really get with the rattling this time crashing into tree's and stopping and no more put them down and he stepped out into bean field at 350yards and proceeded to walk straight to us. Once he hit 90 yards I gave him my patented MEHH and Chase squeezed off a great shot and was dead in 40yards. 

2 weeks ago in another county we had a buck so rut crazed he let me dad walk up to 40yards and shoot him out of field because the doe wouldnt leave. Friday I shot my biggest buck but he was just getting a bite to eat. 

Good luck all.


----------



## OhioBowhunter78

billhalljr said:


> Well, sorry guys, but have another one of the pics of them evil children killing everyone's deer
> 
> But this is highly RUT related. I myself have seen the best RUT ive ever seen in Ohio. Now, I bounce between over a dozen spots in 3 counties but last night was like watching a hunting show with the way this guy acted. Chase/I were buried in a brushpile playing on our phones and just happened to look up and saw him laying a scrap at 400 yards before heading into a little woodlot. I got on the horns and rattled pretty aggressively and Chase waited on the tripod for 5 minutes thinking he was going to pop out real close but nadda. I decided to Really get with the rattling this time crashing into tree's and stopping and no more put them down and he stepped out into bean field at 350yards and proceeded to walk straight to us. Once he hit 90 yards I gave him my patented MEHH and Chase squeezed off a great shot and was dead in 40yards.
> 
> 2 weeks ago in another county we had a buck so rut crazed he let me dad walk up to 40yards and shoot him out of field because the doe wouldnt leave. Friday I shot my biggest buck but he was just getting a bite to eat.
> 
> Good luck all.


I hunt hard and have many trophy whitetails on the wall. I would rather see a young kid who has a passion for hunting kill a buck then me ever get another one. So congrats!


----------



## helix33

billhalljr said:


> Well, sorry guys, but have another one of the pics of them evil children killing everyone's deer
> 
> But this is highly RUT related. I myself have seen the best RUT ive ever seen in Ohio. Now, I bounce between over a dozen spots in 3 counties but last night was like watching a hunting show with the way this guy acted. Chase/I were buried in a brushpile playing on our phones and just happened to look up and saw him laying a scrap at 400 yards before heading into a little woodlot. I got on the horns and rattled pretty aggressively and Chase waited on the tripod for 5 minutes thinking he was going to pop out real close but nadda. I decided to Really get with the rattling this time crashing into tree's and stopping and no more put them down and he stepped out into bean field at 350yards and proceeded to walk straight to us. Once he hit 90 yards I gave him my patented MEHH and Chase squeezed off a great shot and was dead in 40yards.
> 
> 2 weeks ago in another county we had a buck so rut crazed he let me dad walk up to 40yards and shoot him out of field because the doe wouldnt leave. Friday I shot my biggest buck but he was just getting a bite to eat.
> 
> Good luck all.


Congrats Chase, Great Buck!


----------



## BLan

Someone threw a switch this morning. I saw four different sets of bucks with a doe in an open field on the way into work this morning.


----------



## lutzweiser

10:45 in my stand. Going to stay put rest of the day. Scout look said 10:25am-12:50pm was prime time today. Not sure how they figure that out. Clear blue sky and SSW wind so as long as wind doesn't shift I'm good


----------



## brwnsfan1

Ya we have a neighbor like that too.



ohiohunter02 said:


> Had one of the best and worse days in the woods today... jumped a a good buck bedded with a doe on my way out of the woods this morning.. him and the doe went to the other side of the farm to another bedding thicket.. regrouped and had my brother film and push from the opposite side of the thicket from where I was at. Within minutes the doe was about to run me over and the buck was shortly behind. Had my sight set on 40yds anticipating them to bust out on the trail 40 yds from me, instead they came straight at me. Moved my pin as much as i could as they are coming to me.. he stopped broadside at 20 yds, knowing my pin wasn't set low high enough I held bottom of belly and still hit high.. we backed out and watched the footage.. arrow wasn't a complete pass through but arrow was sticking out both sides as he took off.. footage shows him abut to fall running across the open field so we gave him till about 1230. Initial shot was at 9am. Found decent blood on both the ground and on trees up to thigh high. He went about 150 or so yds and got on to the neighbors and out across an open field. Landowner doesn't give anyone permission so I guess that's the end of the track job for me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

billhalljr said:


> Well, sorry guys, but have another one of the pics of them evil children killing everyone's deer
> 
> But this is highly RUT related. I myself have seen the best RUT ive ever seen in Ohio. Now, I bounce between over a dozen spots in 3 counties but last night was like watching a hunting show with the way this guy acted. Chase/I were buried in a brushpile playing on our phones and just happened to look up and saw him laying a scrap at 400 yards before heading into a little woodlot. I got on the horns and rattled pretty aggressively and Chase waited on the tripod for 5 minutes thinking he was going to pop out real close but nadda. I decided to Really get with the rattling this time crashing into tree's and stopping and no more put them down and he stepped out into bean field at 350yards and proceeded to walk straight to us. Once he hit 90 yards I gave him my patented MEHH and Chase squeezed off a great shot and was dead in 40yards.
> 
> 2 weeks ago in another county we had a buck so rut crazed he let me dad walk up to 40yards and shoot him out of field because the doe wouldnt leave. Friday I shot my biggest buck but he was just getting a bite to eat.
> 
> Good luck all.


Congrats to the hunter!

While it is rut related, it sure isn't archery related. ..


----------



## titan23_87

Burgmane said:


> View attachment 3278290
> Anyone seen this yet? Twitter account Midwest whitetails just posted it as being from Ohio, fair chase, no county named. Absolute toad. Wondering if anyone has the dope on this buck?


Iowa deer I believe


----------



## JGB OH

titan23_87 said:


> Iowa deer I believe


who cares its spook spann. dude is a liar and a cheat.


----------



## bmwlife1976

lutzweiser said:


> Food, food, food! If you got a good food source I'd be camping out over it. Just hung a stand yesterday on a cut corn field edge in between 2 bedding areas (tall thick CRP and heavy cover). Did see 4 fresh scrapes on a 400 yard trail leading to the corn field.










Just had my corn ran off tonight. I got 150 bushel . Lutzweiser says food food food. Im ready. Bring on the cold weather and all the fronts.


----------



## mosh22

2:45 pm had 4 doe nosing around a tilled bean field. Something spooked em and they ran off. 
4:36 pm a doe and a yearling dart across a crp field.
4:50 pm they back track, cross the river and get 30 yards from me behind some brush, turn and head into briar thicket, and sneak around me into the bean field again.
Never did get a chance to shoot, but pretty excited to see so much activity in 3 hours as I have not seen 6 deer in all my sits this year so far. Not one sign of any bucks or rut activity...Pretty sad I am pumped I seen 6 doe today....
It has been a crappy season for me...but I guess that is the way it goes...Still 2 months for me left..hopefully I can get a shot off..
Between crappy work schedule, warm weather, and 2 seperate hunting areas being blown out by neighbors it has been slim pickens, or even sightings for me..


----------



## lutzweiser

bmwlife1976 said:


> View attachment 3283009
> 
> Just had my corn ran off tonight. I got 150 bushel . Lutzweiser says food food food. Im ready. Bring on the cold weather and all the fronts.


Not really what I had in mind. But that might work to. LOL!!! Go to TSC and get a few bags of Big and J BB2. Mix it in with your corn. Deer find it a lot faster. I usually buy 1 bag for my 200lb feeder so you may need a whole pallet of it.


----------



## The Phantom

Left work at 5 and had a buck chasing a doe in the lot across the road. He was chasing pretty hard.

Ten miles up the road saw a buck trailing, but not chasing, a doe. 

Looks like there will still be action for awhile.


----------



## Buckbadger

The Phantom said:


> Left work at 5 and had a buck chasing a doe in the lot across the road. He was chasing pretty hard.
> 
> Ten miles up the road saw a buck trailing, but not chasing, a doe.
> 
> Looks like there will still be action for awhile.


Second round, nearing 28 days since the first round, now any does that didn't take will come back in, and some inmature does should start too.


----------



## irishhacker

Buckbadger said:


> Second round, nearing 28 days since the first round, now any does that didn't take will come back in, and some inmature does should start too.


From what I saw..we are 14 to 20 days away from round 2


----------



## Buckbadger

irishhacker said:


> From what I saw..we are 14 to 20 days away from round 2


I


I




I think the first round started earlier than most want to believe? Many good bucks were taken the last week of Oct.


----------



## Burgmane

irishhacker said:


> From what I saw..we are 14 to 20 days away from round 2


I hope you're right. You're in Preble, correct? I'm driving up December 2. Arrowed my buck November 12 last year and I'm worried about my late start this year. I'll be in Preble this season as well, just outside of Oxford. Hope to still see some rutting activity.


----------



## Bwana

Buckbadger said:


> I
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the first round started earlier than most want to believe? Many good bucks were taken the last week of Oct.


I agree with that statement.


----------



## OhioBowhunter78

Buckbadger said:


> Second round, nearing 28 days since the first round, now any does that didn't take will come back in, and some inmature does should start too.


I agree. I observed 3 farms with cameras, stand time, and observation from fields at first and last light and posted my results. Oct 24-Nov 3 was when we observed the best movement. There was a great number of mature bucks taken then as well. On Nov 1st I was the 5th in my group to drop a mature buck and that is normally just when they are to move in daylight.


----------



## vtbowhntr

OhioBowhunter78 said:


> I agree. I observed 3 farms with cameras, stand time, and observation from fields at first and last light and posted my results. Oct 24-Nov 3 was when we observed the best movement. There was a great number of mature bucks taken then as well. On Nov 1st I was the 5th in my group to drop a mature buck and that is normally just when they are to move in daylight.


What county or area of Ohio are you hunting. I know in Meigs County the bucks were locked down with does pretty hard from the 15th to the 19th. This had been my observation for the last 16 years in my area it is always like that give or take a few days. My best days have always been the 8th to the 16th and from the 20th until shotgun starts. I see less bucks from the 20th on , but a higher percentage of older age class bucks out cruising. I do have a friend who lives and hunts central Ohio near Columbus and he says it's about 6-10 earlier than what I see in Meigs.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Just a couple pics of my current spot. And how comfy it is..... Lol....


----------



## TailChaser

Disagree. I saw that big buck movement also late October. Followed by nothing in the heat. But nov 7-11 I saw lots of big bucks seeking in enmasse and scraping. The 12th I saw one bedded with a doe and scrapes went cold. The does are on same cycle as any other year. However, peak only lasts 2 weeks. It's the post rut/last few does you want to hunt I'd think.


----------



## irishhacker

Burgmane said:


> I hope you're right. You're in Preble, correct? I'm driving up December 2. Arrowed my buck November 12 last year and I'm worried about my late start this year. I'll be in Preble this season as well, just outside of Oxford. Hope to still see some rutting activity.


Yes sir


----------



## tim1676

Can anyone share what strategies might work well for this time, post first rut, headin into the second. Just curious what has worked for others, this time of the year, in the past.

Thx

Tim


----------



## lutzweiser

tim1676 said:


> Can anyone share what strategies might work well for this time, post first rut, headin into the second. Just curious what has worked for others, this time of the year, in the past.
> 
> Thx
> 
> Tim


Just my 2 cents

They just came off of chasing and making sweet sweet love to ladies. Then had to deal with youth gun weekend. They are probably tired, hungry and a little scared. id be hunting food sources near heavy cover if you have it. I watched a nice buck last night walk out of the thick high grass about 300yds from my stand. He was feeding in a cut corn field. I hit the antlers together, he picked his head up, looked my way for a second then walked off in the opposite direction in a hurry, not running, but he wasnt sticking around. Id also stay away from sketchy winds. I think you can get away with hunting not so great winds during the rut, but now they are on alert and any thing that doesnt seem right they are not going to stick around. 

But again this is just my 2 cents.


----------



## M.Magis

This isn’t the “post rut”. The only difference between now and a couple weeks ago is that mid-day hunting isn’t very productive any more. Mature deer are still cruising and checking for hot does, but they’re usually much more methodical about it. Meaning that they aren’t quite and half hazard about their actions. They’re fairly run down and tired, but they can’t seem to give up. If they aren’t checking for does, they’re eating or resting. I’ve seen a lot of older bucks head straight to a feeding field in the evening and feed heavily, then check does once they show up. This usually continues until the guns start going off on Monday, then all bets are off.


----------



## lutzweiser

M.Magis said:


> This isn’t the “post rut”. *The only difference between now and a couple weeks ago is that mid-day hunting isn’t very productive any more.* Mature deer are still cruising and checking for hot does, but they’re usually much more methodical about it. Meaning that they aren’t quite and half hazard about their actions. They’re fairly run down and tired, but they can’t seem to give up. If they aren’t checking for does, they’re eating or resting. I’ve seen a lot of older bucks head straight to a feeding field in the evening and feed heavily, then check does once they show up. This usually continues until the guns start going off on Monday, then all bets are off.


+1

I sat from 10:45 until dark last night and nothing was moving until 4pm.


----------



## ohiobow

seen bucks chasing all weekend and out during daylight hours


----------



## ohiobucks

tim1676 said:


> Can anyone share what strategies might work well for this time, post first rut, headin into the second. Just curious what has worked for others, this time of the year, in the past.
> 
> Thx
> 
> Tim


First, go to the local feed mill and get ya a whole lotta corn for a big corn pile...


----------



## OhioBowhunter78

vtbowhntr said:


> What county or area of Ohio are you hunting. I know in Meigs County the bucks were locked down with does pretty hard from the 15th to the 19th. This had been my observation for the last 16 years in my area it is always like that give or take a few days. My best days have always been the 8th to the 16th and from the 20th until shotgun starts. I see less bucks from the 20th on , but a higher percentage of older age class bucks out cruising. I do have a friend who lives and hunts central Ohio near Columbus and he says it's about 6-10 earlier than what I see in Meigs.


These farms where in central Ohio West to dayton. Greene, Montgomery, Clark county areas. I have hunted here and south for the past 14 years and this was not typical in my opinion. I have witnessed early activity in the past but not hard rut in October like this year. I do a year end party for my hunting buddies and in that group of 10-12 hunters there are 5 others not counting my buck that all had mature bucks on the ground by Nov 3rd and 4 of the 6 was the last week of October. Scores from 125-155 but ages all 4 1/2 or older. It was not typical but lots of pictures on trail cams, field observation and bucks on the ground. Our southern farm was a mess and deer sightings way down in November. Not sure what happened there (Pike County) but hard to say what the rut was like.


----------



## CarpCommander

M.Magis said:


> This isn’t the “post rut”. The only difference between now and a couple weeks ago is that mid-day hunting isn’t very productive any more. Mature deer are still cruising and checking for hot does, but they’re usually much more methodical about it. Meaning that they aren’t quite and half hazard about their actions. They’re fairly run down and tired, but they can’t seem to give up. If they aren’t checking for does, they’re eating or resting. I’ve seen a lot of older bucks head straight to a feeding field in the evening and feed heavily, then check does once they show up. This usually continues until the guns start going off on Monday, then all bets are off.


Usually I agree with most of your posts, but this to me isn't quite accurate. 

It's not pre-rut, and it's definitely not peak rut...so that kinda leaves us with post rut no? I will agree there will be some bucks up cruising, and even chasing if they find a hot piece, but by and large the rut is mostly over. 

This is what I call the recovery period-deer aren't covering as much ground, and what ground they do cover is mostly from bed to food. Personally this is my least favorite time of the year to hunt. Traditionally I don't see a ton of movement the last 2wks of November.


----------



## nomansland

I love how when the Does have been bred already where someone hunts so they stop seeing hardcore rut activity the "rut is long over". Lol


----------



## OhioBowhunter78

All my posts are to say on the farms I observe the first breeding has ended, and lock down is over. RUT HAS NOT ENDED... It has slowed due to the lack of Doe numbers not already bred, but there will still be breeding occurring. I find this is the time before gun season that a doe decoy with some good estrous will work. Just a thought to try for all the hunters not tagged out on a buck. I will be trying to fill my last tag with a Doe


----------



## BigBuckBeast

My hunting strategy during this time period is to stay on top of my feeding area. I have a huge feed pile set up doe to the lack of any AG crops around. I agree that they're worn down from the first run of seeking and they want to feed heavy before the final run takes place. Last Friday night was magical in the woods as I had a handful of bucks come around in a mass seeking excursion so I know they still want to actively breed as well. I love this time of year because you never know what can happen. I've seen nothing and then again I've seen monster buck so stay in the woods and you might be rewarded...


----------



## lutzweiser

Does anyone really know when the rut starts, peaks, slows, or ends? One day we see a few buck up on there feet during the day cruising or chasing so we assume the rut is on. We sit a few days and see nothing so the rut must be over. I don't have 300 acres to hunt, i don't have 10 tree stands in a bunch of different locations, and i don't have 20 trail cameras running catching all the deer movement. I got 4 stands, 20 acres, and 2 cameras. I just know that i see the most deer movement from end of Oct to mid Nov. So i spend as much time in the woods as possible during that time. I can see roughly 150-200 yards from most of stands, so for all i know the days i don't see "rutting activity" from my stand they could be going crazy 300 yards over. And when it all comes down to it a day in the stand seeing no deer is a heck of a lot better than a day at work.


----------



## BBD1984

lutzweiser said:


> Does anyone really know when the rut starts, peaks, slows, or ends? One day we see a few buck up on there feet during the day cruising or chasing so we assume the rut is on. We sit a few days and see nothing so the rut must be over. I don't have 300 acres to hunt, i don't have 10 tree stands in a bunch of different locations, and i don't have 20 trail cameras running catching all the deer movement. I got 4 stands, 20 acres, and 2 cameras. I just know that i see the most deer movement from end of Oct to mid Nov. So i spend as much time in the woods as possible during that time. I can see roughly 150-200 yards from most of stands, so for all i know the days i don't see "rutting activity" from my stand they could be going crazy 300 yards over. And when it all comes down to it a day in the stand seeing no deer is a heck of a lot better than a day at work.


Very well said. Place your stand where deer are and the more deer you'll see, especially during the rut. I think we make it more difficult than it really is. Right place right time, pros will tell you that.


----------



## noscrubs

Lutzweiser, I agree. I am in the same situation as you. I own about the same amount of property, and am very happy with what i have. All wooded, and when there is a good acorn crop, things are easy as does are abundant. When breeding season approaches, bucks become abundant. This year my Oaks didnt produce much and things were not quite as active, but the farm down the road(where i dont hunt) activity was crazy everyday. I dont care about what phase people want to claim the rut is in, because every day of November could be called lockdown by hunter who hunts where the food is gone and the does are elsewhere.. Enough about that. Now, one thing i really enjoy about this thread every year is information that i get day to day from different areas in ohio. I am from Carroll county, and when i see posts from others in this county about how much or how little action they had, i would say 60-70 percent of the time my day or evening would mirror theirs. When i see posts from southern counties, for example Meigs, i believe those hunters saw what i saw several days later. It is interesting to me and i check the thread religiously before hitting the tree everyday.I think it would be a great idea for every hunter that posts on here to add his or her county in the bottom of their signature for a quick geographic check of whats going on in certain areas. I am going edit mine now and hope others do the same. By the way, last night i had a good buck come through about 5 minutes after a doe with twins, head down and moving with interest. Second round could be ramping up, not sure, but i cant shoot them from the couch so i am at it every chance i have.. Also this morning, watched another buck cut across my yard and through the woods on a mission while i was getting ready to leave for work, not to mention probably the biggest buck i have seen in years walking through a cut corn field at 7:30 on my way to work. Things look better in my area than they did last week, just sayin! Good Luck to all.


----------



## noscrubs

Hard to see, but if you zoom in you will see an absolute monster walking away in the low gap!


----------



## dspell20

noscrubs said:


> Lutzweiser, I agree. I am in the same situation as you. I own about the same amount of property, and am very happy with what i have. All wooded, and when there is a good acorn crop, things are easy as does are abundant. When breeding season approaches, bucks become abundant. This year my Oaks didnt produce much and things were not quite as active, but the farm down the road(where i dont hunt) activity was crazy everyday. I dont care about what phase people want to claim the rut is in, because every day of November could be called lockdown by hunter who hunts where the food is gone and the does are elsewhere.. Enough about that. Now, one thing i really enjoy about this thread every year is information that i get day to day from different areas in ohio. I am from Carroll county, and when i see posts from others in this county about how much or how little action they had, i would say 60-70 percent of the time my day or evening would mirror theirs. When i see posts from southern counties, for example Meigs, i believe those hunters saw what i saw several days later. It is interesting to me and i check the thread religiously before hitting the tree everyday.I think it would be a great idea for every hunter that posts on here to add his or her county in the bottom of their signature for a quick geographic check of whats going on in certain areas. I am going edit mine now and hope others do the same. By the way, last night i had a good buck come through about 5 minutes after a doe with twins, head down and moving with interest. Second round could be ramping up, not sure, but i cant shoot them from the couch so i am at it every chance i have.. Also this morning, watched another buck cut across my yard and through the woods on a mission while i was getting ready to leave for work, not to mention probably the biggest buck i have seen in years walking through a cut corn field at 7:30 on my way to work. Things look better in my area than they did last week, just sayin! Good Luck to all.


Great breakdown. I also hunt carrol county. Don't live there but plan to buy property soon!!!


----------



## M.Magis

CarpCommander said:


> Usually I agree with most of your posts, but this to me isn't quite accurate.
> 
> It's not pre-rut, and it's definitely not peak rut...so that kinda leaves us with post rut no? I will agree there will be some bucks up cruising, and even chasing if they find a hot piece, but by and large the rut is mostly over.
> 
> This is what I call the recovery period-deer aren't covering as much ground, and what ground they do cover is mostly from bed to food. Personally this is my least favorite time of the year to hunt. Traditionally I don't see a ton of movement the last 2wks of November.


It might be just a matter of terminology. I consider the post rut, basically after gun season. This is definitely the tail end of the rut, but I’ve seen a lot of old deer up on their feet during Thanksgiving weekend. It's actually one of my favorite weeks to hunt. I don't see nearly as many bucks, but some of the largest/oldest deer I've seen have been this last week before gun season.


----------



## z7master167

Obviously the rut is dwindling down look back a few pages, hardly any kill pics..
Just sayin


----------



## snoodcrusher

z7master167 said:


> Obviously the rut is dwindling down look back a few pages, hardly any kill pics..
> Just sayin


Good point


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KimberTac1911

z7master167 said:


> Obviously the rut is dwindling down look back a few pages, hardly any kill pics..
> Just sayin


Second wave should be starting any time now


----------



## Jack The Ripper

KimberTac1911 said:


> Second wave should be starting any time now


Let's hope not. Orange army will be out patrolling soon and the deer need to be on top of their game


----------



## lutzweiser

Jack The Ripper said:


> Let's hope not. Orange army will be out patrolling soon and the deer need to be on top of their game



Amen to that


----------



## PaBone

z7master167 said:


> Obviously the rut is dwindling down look back a few pages, hardly any kill pics..
> Just sayin


I think this is the best time of the rut for mature bucks by there self cruising. Everyone loves hard grunting and chasing, but this is the best time to kill a big one. There are less kills posted because way less people hunt after the first two weeks of November.


----------



## lutzweiser

that moon is really bright tonight


----------



## BowtechHunter65

lutzweiser said:


> that moon is really bright tonight


Full moon tomorrow night.........


----------



## jwolfe78

0 deer 2nite. No deer since Friday. :/


----------



## z7master167

PaBone said:


> I think this is the best time of the rut for mature bucks by there self cruising. Everyone loves hard grunting and chasing, but this is the best time to kill a big one. There are less kills posted because way less people hunt after the first two weeks of November.


I hunt just as hard and i havent aeen a single deer in the last 6 sits


----------



## Darkvador

z7master167 said:


> Obviously the rut is dwindling down look back a few pages, hardly any kill pics..
> Just sayin


Yeah but guys still look at this thread to give them even an inkling of inspiration to go to their stand. We all know what phase we are in and we all know what is inevitably going to happen next week. I will be hunting trespassers. The seeking phase of their rut starts Monday.


----------



## dspell20

PaBone said:


> I think this is the best time of the rut for mature bucks by there self cruising. Everyone loves hard grunting and chasing, but this is the best time to kill a big one. There are less kills posted because way less people hunt after the first two weeks of November.


I agree. A lot of mid morning/day movement. By far the best time to kill a stud


----------



## Schneeder

This guy was out cruising at 12:35 pm on Sunday.


----------



## flathead

This is when I usaully see my biggest bucks. Maybe you might want to change your tactics?


CarpCommander said:


> Usually I agree with most of your posts, but this to me isn't quite accurate.
> 
> It's not pre-rut, and it's definitely not peak rut...so that kinda leaves us with post rut no? I will agree there will be some bucks up cruising, and even chasing if they find a hot piece, but by and large the rut is mostly over.
> 
> This is what I call the recovery period-deer aren't covering as much ground, and what ground they do cover is mostly from bed to food. Personally this is my least favorite time of the year to hunt. Traditionally I don't see a ton of movement the last 2wks of November.


----------



## WEEGEE

still running here....small 8 running two does....3 more does just watching....big boy is hiding.....
going to hit it hard this week...HARDIN CO.


----------



## ohiobow

still getting alot of daytime pics of bucks seen 2 bucks tonight and 1 doe


----------



## 70641

Well this is how my Saturday went...I got out to my stand around 1230 located on a ridge in the middle of the acorns but then I decided to move closer to the bedding area since I knew the deer will be moving out from there sooner to get the the feeding area. I got up in the tree around 1:30 and it wasn't no time at all I started to see my first doe around 2PM then another and another. As I watch the doe feed around and work there way to the acorn trees the time passed and it was now around 4 PM and I heard something way to my left about 50 to 60 yards walking through the woods very slow. I started looking through my binoculars and the next thing I see is a PIG of a BUCK walking through the woods so I grabbed my Extinguisher call and moved it to the Fawn Call and turned my head a gave to bleats and he stopped on a dime and started waking right toward me. As he was heading my way I grabbed my bow and started positioning myself in the tree to get ready for the shot and as he got closer I could really see how massive he truly was and when he stepped behind the group of trees I drew my bow back and stopped him completely broad side from me and I had to lean out forward and bend to shoot between 2 branched in front of me and as I released the arrow it went under him by 2 to 3 inches and my heart just sunk to the ground and he ran and stopped about 10 to 15 feet and I tried to get another arrow knocked and he saw movement he didn't like and ran up a ridge then just stopped and walked away..I was so sick that I just about puked out of my stand....I've been bow hunting for over 35 years and shoot almost every night since I have a range in my basement. I even used to shoot competition and when I got down and stepped it off it was only a 28 yard shot and now it haunts me every day since then thinking after all these years and all the practice it still can't get you ready for that special moment when I GIANT BUCK gets in your round house and shakes you up that bad.....I guess it just wasn't his time to die.....If you look closely you can see my arrow lite up in the ground....


----------



## nitro943

^^^Buddy you are not alone. sorry to hear the miss. I had the exact same thing happen on 11/10 after waiting 40 yrs and in he came huge OLE GRANDAD lol...its still fresh in my head. I love it too much to throw in the towel....


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

The bucks are on the move youth season weekend had every single buck on the farm cruise threw just not in shooting range it was awesome best rut action of the year Monroe County


----------



## tim1676

Hunting field edge today. Have see 7 does and 2 buck, both about 130". They both spot checked the field and went back in woods. Have a decoy set up now. So far nothin has come in to it
Hopefully they keep moving today


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Man the does and fawns are up this morning. 13 so far.....


----------



## jmclfrsh

Same here. Saw 1 doe with two of this year's fawns and a single very young doe, about 80-90 pounds I'm guessing. Muskingum Co right near Coshocton Co.


----------



## Schneeder

I don't understand the weather this year. So warm for it to be December next week.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

El Niño........


----------



## Matt G

I had three doe's come in at first light. I took a shot on the tailing doe. Got deflected off a branch in the low light. I thought for sure my hunt was over and about an hour later another doe walked in, 20 yards from the south...lined up the shot, and for some reason the arrow shot left, clean miss.... Then two more bouncing does came in being chased. Behind them was a big 8. Took one glance and knew he was a shooter... Passed 20 yards from my stand and was trotting. Could not stop him..... This year has been tough for me... Got down on 1. Wind was shifting and moving right into the bedding area. I will be at it in the morning.


----------



## Cannonball08

4th , 5th and 6th was the hottest action days I seen in Coshocton!


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Hoping for a little Thanksgiving love tomorrow morning!!


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

Smoked this dude Nov 13th in Stark county after having three close calls with him in previous days. Got some cool pics of him right before he came all the way into my plot. Then I smoked him.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Nice harvest!!


----------



## Schneeder

Hoping for some Thanksgiving morning action. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## fmf979

Good luck guys who are out. Looking forward to some Thanksging buck pics. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

No deer so far this morning and I'm sitting on a biologic maximum plot on my farm in Monroe County 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

Sounds like a war zone off in the distance here. Pheasant hunters going at it.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## lutzweiser

The deer of Lake Tomahawk are running crazy today. Saw a decent buck harassing a doe.


----------



## dspell20

Happy Thanksgiving Boys. Good luck and thanks for keeping this thread productive and useful. I enjoy following along with many of your seasons. Lots of season left so stick with it and just know the orange army can't shoot them all!


----------



## jwolfe78

0 deer. 6 coyotes. Hit 1 in the front shoulder/brisket area @ 45 yds ... no dead yote :/


----------



## mosh22

Took a break today and yesterday. Too warm I think. Tuesday evening had a doe and yearling run a river edge to a green field to eat way out of my range. Good news is saw a giant scrape on a field edge on my way out.

Tomorrow morning I am gonna hunt edge of a different green field. Big weather front supposed to move in the afternoon. Hoping they go to feed before the rain front moves in.


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Happy thanksgiving going to dinner just seen a giant chasing does Monroe and Belmont 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smash'M Outdoors

Shot this guy 11/24/15. He was feeding between two doe bedding areas. 15yd shot he went 50yds and got the jello legs and crashed. Heart shot.


----------



## Regohio

sjgw29 said:


> View attachment 3297225
> Shot this guy 11/24/15. He was feeding between two doe bedding areas. 15yd shot he went 50yds and got the jello legs and crashed. Heart shot.


Nice Buck Brother!


----------



## Smash'M Outdoors

Regohio said:


> Nice Buck Brother!


How do you like the camo?


----------



## Regohio

Looks good!


----------



## PaBone

Saw a coyote and three does at first light and a small buck came by searching at 9:00.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

sjgw29 said:


> View attachment 3297225
> Shot this guy 11/24/15. He was feeding between two doe bedding areas. 15yd shot he went 50yds and got the jello legs and crashed. Heart shot.


Nice buck, congrats...


----------



## Bloodvane

Shot this one last Friday in Adams Co. @ 35yds. He was just cruising. Went 35yds and dropped in sight.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

I'm out this evening in Adam's. Passed this buck last night at a chip shot. Was hard to do but I'm after the bigger boy. Saw 15 deer feeding on green. He was scent checking does.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## fmf979

sjgw29 said:


> View attachment 3297225
> Shot this guy 11/24/15. He was feeding between two doe bedding areas. 15yd shot he went 50yds and got the jello legs and crashed. Heart shot.


Good Buck. Congrats


----------



## fmf979

Bloodvane said:


> Shot this one last Friday in Adams Co. @ 35yds. He was just cruising. Went 35yds and dropped in sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Buck


----------



## lutzweiser

T


Liveblue23 said:


> I'm out this evening in Adam's. Passed this buck last night at a chip shot. Was hard to do but I'm after the bigger boy. Saw 15 deer feeding on green. He was scent checking does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


He's just the right size for me and I'm actually pretty good at chip shots. So if you want him gone id be more than happy to help you out


----------



## Liveblue23

lutzweiser said:


> T
> 
> He's just the right size for me and I'm actually pretty good at chip shots. So if you want him gone id be more than happy to help you out


Lol had him again tonight but just couldn't pull the trigger.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## CarpCommander

Liveblue23 said:


> Lol had him again tonight but just couldn't pull the trigger.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


But we neeeeed the points!!! 

Lol...just messin. I know how ya feel-hard to dump a 130 when theres better bucks on the farm. (Hopefully we dont lose by 130 points!) 

Hows the gun pressure down there?


----------



## Liveblue23

CarpCommander said:


> But we neeeeed the points!!!
> 
> Lol...just messin. I know how ya feel-hard to dump a 130 when theres better bucks on the farm. (Hopefully we dont lose by 130 points!)
> 
> Hows the gun pressure down there?


Lol I hear ya carp. Have you scored any yet for us? I can't even remember dude. Gun starts next week and that buck is showing up a lot so he might end up dead. Shame to cause I think he's only 3yr. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## mathews_rage

Finally got it done this evening with this buck. Caught him heading to a feeding area and he almost walked right under me.


----------



## BBD1984

very nice. Good job! Driving down the road just seen the largest buck I've ever seen on a hove. Standing on the shoulder. Rut crazy still


----------



## double drop

Nice bucks guys. Recent kills giving me added confidence that this rut is not over and still good chance at getting it done!
Dd


----------



## BowtechHunter65

mathews_rage said:


> Finally got it done this evening with this buck. Caught him heading to a feeding area and he almost walked right under me.
> View attachment 3300234


Nice buck, congratulations.


----------



## snoodcrusher

mathews_rage said:


> Finally got it done this evening with this buck. Caught him heading to a feeding area and he almost walked right under me.
> View attachment 3300234


That's a stud! Congrats


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

53 degrees. Are you kidding me? Well should be easy to sit (sleep) in the stand all day with these temps


----------



## helix33

mathews_rage said:


> Finally got it done this evening with this buck. Caught him heading to a feeding area and he almost walked right under me.
> View attachment 3300234


Great buck, congratulations! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBuckBeast

I dozed off in my blind this morning for a minute. There were a few doe feeding in the grass when I pulled in which meant they weren't coming my way so I took a moment to enjoy a couple of extra zzzzz... Thanksgiving and warm temps have me feeling sleepy... If the squirrels would quiet down and the deer would stop by, I'd be very happy...


----------



## BigBuckBeast

mathews_rage said:


> Finally got it done this evening with this buck. Caught him heading to a feeding area and he almost walked right under me.[iurl="http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=3300234&d=1448595090"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Awesome rack and buck!


----------



## lutzweiser

Decent buck was up cruising. Grunted and he stopped, looked my direction and kept on going


----------



## Timinator

Buck at my feeder at sun up this morning. They usually don't hang out there either. Adams County, Ohio


----------



## chaded

mathews_rage said:


> Finally got it done this evening with this buck. Caught him heading to a feeding area and he almost walked right under me.
> View attachment 3300234



Brute! What county?


----------



## hdrking2003

Seen some good chasing again in the picked corn field at last light then had a BIG 10(prob 150"+) running next to the truck for about 100-150 yards, when I was driving home. He was grunting up a storm too. I slowed down to try and get his pic but he cut right in front of me so I had to slam on the brakes so I didn't smash him. Pretty cool tho.


----------



## fmf979

Timinator said:


> Buck at my feeder at sun up this morning. They usually don't hang out there either. Adams County, Ohio


Wow look how small that deer looks. He must ne run down from the rut.


----------



## lutzweiser

Scoutlook hunting app says major deer movement from 2:53pm to 4:53pm. Any idea how they come up with that?


----------



## Schneeder

lutzweiser said:


> Scoutlook hunting app says major deer movement from 2:53pm to 4:53pm. Any idea how they come up with that?


Maybe the rain is supposed to die down during that time?

I just use that app for wind direction.


----------



## lutzweiser

Schneeder said:


> Maybe the rain is supposed to die down during that time?
> 
> I just use that app for wind direction.


Yeah I usually only use wind direction to. It does have nice clear satellite images to


----------



## KimberTac1911

lutzweiser said:


> Scoutlook hunting app says major deer movement from 2:53pm to 4:53pm. Any idea how they come up with that?


I believe its based off of a moon chart


----------



## Smash'M Outdoors

sjgw29 said:


> View attachment 3297225
> Shot this guy 11/24/15. He was feeding between two doe bedding areas. 15yd shot he went 50yds and got the jello legs and crashed. Heart shot.


He scored 137 3/8


----------



## z7master167

This guy came thru wedesday at 930 am


----------



## lutzweiser

Last day before orange army moves in. Anyone pulling all day sits?


----------



## Liveblue23

No but I am pulling my trail cams

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## onlyaspike

Planning on going out tomorrow. .....hoping to get it done before shotgun....a couple decent bucks on camera last week. .....Columbiana county


----------



## Schneeder

I'll be pulling a cam off one property tomorrow I know will have gun hunters on. Will be hunting a property this week I won't have to worry about any but will still be wearing orange of course.


----------



## KimberTac1911

Didnt go out today but will be sitting most of the day tomorrow. I needed a break been hunting hard since September


----------



## hdrking2003

KimberTac1911 said:


> Didnt go out today but will be sitting most of the day tomorrow. I needed a break been hunting hard since September


Same here and unfortunately I've seen most of the action and shooter bucks on my drive to n from the stand this year so far. Just gotta keep my head straight and keep focused......lots of season left.


----------



## Mao

Liveblue23 said:


> No but I am pulling my trail cams
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Same here!


----------



## Bowhunter0224

hdrking2003 said:


> Same here and unfortunately I've seen most of the action and shooter bucks on my drive to n from the stand this year so far. Just gotta keep my head straight and keep focused......lots of season left.


Same here just about everyone around me has got a decent deer and I'm still holding on to my tag. Maybe I'll get a break in the rain around 9 in the am and catch something out and about


----------



## jmclfrsh

Going out tomorrow morning for an all-day sit in the blind. Rain supposed to be stopped now, will be quiet on the way in. No rain tomorrow.


----------



## CarpCommander

Liveblue23 said:


> Lol I hear ya carp. Have you scored any yet for us? I can't even remember dude. Gun starts next week and that buck is showing up a lot so he might end up dead. Shame to cause I think he's only 3yr.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Hopefully he makes it- he does look young.

And yes, I dropped a clean 10pt in October, low 140's. Pics are on our thread. Ill drop a doe or two before the season ends as well. Good luck to you during gun season if you get out.


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Getting a sit in today


----------



## PaBone

I had to quit putting camera's in Ohio, the same person steals my camera's every year. I know its the same person because he leaves Miller beer cans behind on the ground. I will be out this morning and on the gun opener using my bow.


----------



## Buckbadger

PaBone said:


> I had to quit putting camera's in Ohio, the same person steals my camera's every year. I know its the same person because he leaves Miller beer cans behind on the ground. I will be out this morning and on the gun opener using my bow.


I'll be doing the same in Ohio, with a bow, but sometimes I question it? Very tough to compete with gunners when totting a bow. Never got one with a bow during Regular Gun Season, but did get a good one during Youth Gun Hunt one year, but the Youth is just moderate pressure as compared to the Regular Gun Season, Good Luck.


----------



## dspell20

Good luck no matter what weapon you choose this week. Be safe and have fun


----------



## lutzweiser

Bodyguard .380 is only gun I own and I'm pretty sure I can't hunt with that, so looks like I'm using my bow all next week. Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## BBD1984

Called in a 150" buck last night. Used a true talker doe bleat. Saw him 350 yards out, he came to investigate. Got within 70 yards but wouldn't commit. There's was a doe flagging her tail by him but he smelled around must not been in heat. 
If I could hunt during the rut with my 12-gauge I'd have to find some more wall space..... lol!


----------



## Joe R1

Out in Adams County tonight 
Trying to get lucky


----------



## hdrking2003

Joe R said:


> Out in Adams County tonight
> Trying to get lucky


I'm out in Knox county hoping for the same, but the neighbor has other ideas. It appears He just started sighting in his gun for tomorrow, and he is all of 100-150 yards away from me. Smh


----------



## Encore85

Did you shoot him in jefferson county?


----------



## 6x5BC

Rut or not, lots of deer and big bucks will hit the turf tomorrow in Ohio. The Internet will be buzzing this coming week with images of some giants killed in the state the next 7 days. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

Nothing like waiting until last light on Sunday to trample through the woods checking your stands. 2 truck loads of guys in the woods at the farm down the road.


----------



## lutzweiser

6x5BC said:


> Rut or not, lots of deer and big bucks will hit the turf tomorrow in Ohio. The Internet will be buzzing this coming week with images of some giants killed in the state the next 7 days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



If it wasn't taken with a bow I don't want to see it, don't care how big it is


----------



## onlyaspike

lutzweiser said:


> Nothing like waiting until last light on Sunday to trample through the woods checking your stands. 2 truck loads of guys in the woods at the farm down the road.


Sounded like a War Zone in Columbiana......Holy "Sight In" Batman ....I didn't know that many people could still own firearms legally in this county.....lol


----------



## jwolfe78

lutzweiser said:


> Nothing like waiting until last light on Sunday to trample through the woods checking your stands. 2 truck loads of guys in the woods at the farm down the road.


Exactly same thing that happenes to me and they threw out 4 bags of corn lol


----------



## lutzweiser

jwolfe78 said:


> Exactly same thing that happenes to me and they threw out 4 bags of corn lol



Well yeah! Everyone knows that if you put corn out the night before that every deer in a 5 mile radius will come running. Silly gun hunters! LOL


----------



## Schneeder

Heard lots of boom today as well. Lets hope all of them suck at sighting in. lol


----------



## hdrking2003

jwolfe78 said:


> Exactly same thing that happenes to me and they threw out 4 bags of corn lol


Wow, you must hunt near me! Lol. Watched the neighbors bring in a train car full of corn yesterday!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

360 degrees around me in every direction people sighting in guns. A/UTVs running all over the neighbors place. Back in the blind tomorrow with bow in hand.


----------



## lutzweiser

BowtechHunter65 said:


> 360 degrees around me in every direction people sighting in guns. A/UTVs running all over the neighbors place. Back in the blind tomorrow with *bow in hand*
> 
> My man


----------



## KimberTac1911

Stacked the last sand bag on bunker and put "8pt or up welcome" sign out front. Hopefully we make it pass the orange army. Been nothing but gun fire and quads today. The deer have to know its the night before gun season


----------



## bmwlife1976

lutzweiser said:


> If it wasn't taken with a bow I don't want to see it, don't care how big it is


I second that. Damn orange army.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

lutzweiser said:


> BowtechHunter65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 360 degrees around me in every direction people sighting in guns. A/UTVs running all over the neighbors place. Back in the blind tomorrow with *bow in hand*
> 
> My man
> 
> 
> 
> Only way to hunt.
Click to expand...


----------



## bmwlife1976

I had my second encounter with a deer ive been hunting for two years tonight. Came in from a totally unexpected direction of course with two other bucks. Dead downwind of me. Stood 50yds out and changed his mind. Im sick about it. The property is surrounded by Amish and theres a good chance he wont make it through the orange Army.


----------



## lutzweiser

bmwlife1976 said:


> I had my second encounter with a deer ive been hunting for two years tonight. Came in from a totally unexpected direction of course with two other bucks. Dead downwind of me. Stood 50yds out and changed his mind. Im sick about it. The property is surrounded by *Amish* and theres a good chance he wont make it through the orange Army.
> View attachment 3316714


Amish are ruthless. They don't care what it is. Just go into the woods with a bunch of people and push them. 

There isn't one thing I like about gun season, nothing at all.


----------



## fmf979

bmwlife1976 said:


> I had my second encounter with a deer ive been hunting for two years tonight. Came in from a totally unexpected direction of course with two other bucks. Dead downwind of me. Stood 50yds out and changed his mind. Im sick about it. The property is surrounded by Amish and theres a good chance he wont make it through the orange Army.
> View attachment 3316714


He made it last year he has hope!


----------



## chrisp119

It sounded like the end of opening day here today. Lots of "single" shots on surrounding properties at last light...and so it begins.


----------



## lutzweiser

chrisp119 said:


> It sounded like the end of opening day here today. Lots of "single" shots on surrounding properties at last light...and so it begins.


It's dropped down in the 20's last night. I bet there were a few deer shot last night and will be tagged today. Overheard so called friend of the family at thanksgiving say he had to be out of town today and was going to do that very thing.


----------



## Liveblue23

Boys I'll be joining the Orange Army myself with my bow in hand. Silent prayer for all the potential poor and youngs...

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Good luck to all this week. Wear your orange and be safe!


----------



## chrisp119

lutzweiser said:


> It's dropped down in the 20's last night. I bet there were a few deer shot last night and will be tagged today. Overheard so called friend of the family at thanksgiving say he had to be out of town today and was going to do that very thing.




Unfortunately, I think a lot of people do that now - Thanks to Ohio's well thought out tagging system. I'll be out all week with the Z7.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

No spike is safe. #spikeslivesmatter

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

2X_LUNG said:


> No spike is safe. *#spikeslivesmatter*
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


Now that is some funny stuff right there.


----------



## lutzweiser

chrisp119 said:


> Unfortunately, I think a lot of people do that now - *Thanks to Ohio's well thought out tagging system*. I'll be out all week with the Z7.



That was the dumbest think they could have done. Just made it that much easier for hunters to break the law.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

chrisp119 said:


> Unfortunately, I think a lot of people do that now - Thanks to Ohio's well thought out tagging system. I'll be out all week with the Z7.


Poachers are gonna poach reguardless of what checkin system there is.i love the new call in system.my county if you shot a deer in the evenig by the time you got out of the woods all checkin stations were closed then you would have to go in late to work and checkin the next day.i can call my deer in now before i start dragging now.wish we would have had this system long ago.


----------



## lutzweiser

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Poachers are gonna poach reguardless of what checkin system there is.i love the new call in system.my county if you shot a deer in the evenig by the time you got out of the woods all checkin stations were closed then you would have to go in late to work and checkin the next day.i can call my deer in now before i start dragging now.wish we would have had this system long ago.


I agree its a great system for people that dont abuse it.


----------



## flathead

When I used to hunt in Williams county when I lived in Toledo it was a nightmare. If you shot a deer on sunday night you could forget about tagging it in williams or an ajacent county. The couple of places would be closed by the time you got your deer out of the woods. When Go Hunt went out of buisiness there was not even a check station in the county that year. The last time that I shot a deer in Williams on a sunday night I checked it in lucas county and insisted that they wrote down it was shot in williams.

Sure enough the game warden calls and informs me that he will probably have to write me a ticket because the deer was not tagged in the county harvested or ajacent. After talking to him he realized the situation and did not write me a ticket. The old check stations were a total pain in the ass and I am glad they are gone. People are going to poach regaurdless of the check stations.

Most of the time the store clerk would ask what kind of deer did you shoot. Then they would fill that on the form. Then they would hand you the clip board for you to fill out the rest of the form. Then you would complete it. They woyld check it over and give you a metal tag for you to put on yourself. Most cashiers did not want to step out in the cold to look in a bloody pick up truck.


palmatedbuck04 said:


> Poachers are gonna poach reguardless of what checkin system there is.i love the new call in system.my county if you shot a deer in the evenig by the time you got out of the woods all checkin stations were closed then you would have to go in late to work and checkin the next day.i can call my deer in now before i start dragging now.wish we would have had this system long ago.


----------



## flinginairos

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Poachers are gonna poach reguardless of what checkin system there is.i love the new call in system.my county if you shot a deer in the evenig by the time you got out of the woods all checkin stations were closed then you would have to go in late to work and checkin the next day.i can call my deer in now before i start dragging now.wish we would have had this system long ago.


I really like the system and I agree, Poachers are gonna poach it doesn't matter because they aren't tagging them anyways.


----------



## 17ghk

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Poachers are gonna poach reguardless of what checkin system there is.i love the new call in system.my county if you shot a deer in the evenig by the time you got out of the woods all checkin stations were closed then you would have to go in late to work and checkin the next day.i can call my deer in now before i start dragging now.wish we would have had this system long ago.


Yep. I love the new check in system.


----------



## Schneeder

Heard 4 booms early this morning in different directions. Nothing since.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Schneeder said:


> Heard 4 booms early this morning in different directions. Nothing since.


Not many deer left in Ohio


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I love the check in system as well. The one thing I miss is seeing the bucks that would come in the the ODNR District 4 location in Athens. 33 shots all around me this morning, one Hunter for sure doesn't have a plug, 5 shots then the reload and shooting again.


----------



## lutzweiser

Well in the orange army's defense, its not fair that we get 1st shot at THEIR deer, its not fair that we get to hunt from Sept-Feb and they don't, its not fair that we don't have to wear orange and they do, and its not fair that we get to hunt during the rut and they don't. So that makes it ok for them to take there plugs out, use rifles instead of slug guns, and sometimes they have to shoot them at night with lights because they only get 7 days.


----------



## hdrking2003

I am a hunter.....regardless of weapon. I prefer to hunt with my archery gear, but I started with a gun in my hand. I still may use a gun for hunting in the future if I feel the need, but for now I am completely content using the stick n string. I am not an archery "Elitist", I am just a hunter. I may be alone on this site in this matter, but I feel all legal hunters should stick together. Good luck to all this week, regardless of weapon, as long as you are doing it the right way. Be safe everyone!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

lutzweiser said:


> Well in the orange army's defense, its not fair that we get 1st shot at THEIR deer, its not fair that we get to hunt from Sept-Feb and they don't, its not fair that we don't have to wear orange and they do, and its not fair that we get to hunt during the rut and they don't. So that makes it ok for them to take there plugs out, use rifles instead of slug guns, and sometimes they have to shoot them at night with lights because they only get 7 days.


Funny chit......in some cases it's true sentiment.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

hdrking2003 said:


> I am a hunter.....regardless of weapon. I prefer to hunt with my archery gear, but I started with a gun in my hand. I still may use a gun for hunting in the future if I feel the need, but for now I am completely content using the stick n string. I am not an archery "Elitist", I am just a hunter. I may be alone on this site in this matter, but I feel all legal hunters should stick together. Good luck to all this week, regardless of weapon, as long as you are doing it the right way. Be safe everyone!


Im with ya i enjoy gun hunting just as much


----------



## lutzweiser

hdrking2003 said:


> I am a hunter.....regardless of weapon. I prefer to hunt with my archery gear, but I started with a gun in my hand. I still may use a gun for hunting in the future if I feel the need, but for now I am completely content using the stick n string. *I am not an archery "Elitist"*, I am just a hunter. I may be alone on this site in this matter, *but I feel all legal hunters should stick together*. Good luck to all this week, regardless of weapon, as long as you are doing it the right way. Be safe everyone!



I agree 100%. But ive seen all of the illegal stuff go on and that is the reason i stopped gun hunting years ago, and refuse to gun hunt, dont want to be a part of it or associated with it.


----------



## hdrking2003

lutzweiser said:


> I agree 100%. But ive seen all of the illegal stuff go on and that is the reason i stopped gun hunting years ago, and refuse to gun hunt, dont want to be a part of it or associated with it.


I've seen waaaaaaay more illegal or shady actions this year from archery hunters, than I have in all of my gun seasons combined. Poachers will be poachers and scumbags will always be scumbags..... Regardless of season or weapon choice. Your choice is your choice tho, no beef here. Good luck to you Lutz!


----------



## lutzweiser

hdrking2003 said:


> I've seen waaaaaaay more illegal or shady actions this year from archery hunters, than I have in all of my gun seasons combined. *Poachers will be poachers and scumbags will always be scumbags.....* Regardless of season or weapon choice. Your choice is your choice tho, no beef here. Good luck to you Lutz!


+1.


----------



## nitro943

Big bow day.....BABBOOOOOOMM! real trophies are taken with a compound/traditional bow and all others are just damn boring!!


----------



## lutzweiser

When does everyone think that magical 2nd rut is going to kick off. From what i saw in Columbiana County im thinking end of this week/beginning of next.


----------



## Nichko

Deer herding back up..


----------



## tim1676

So I found an area with a good number of fresh rubs yesterday after I got out of the stand. Mostly good sized trees, 4-6 inches and one tree a little bit larger about 10 inches. All pretty fresh rubs. I don't know if this his bedding area, or just a staging area...it butts up to a cut corn field corner and is about 50-70 yds deep. I also saw another rub a little ways away, but on the same travel route. I plan on getting a camera up in the first area I mentioned. 

I think the rubs are probably from a shooter 10ptr I've seen 4-5 times through the season, but haven't been able to get a shot on him yet.

Any suggestions on when/how to hunt these fresh rubs?


----------



## Schneeder

Guess I should find out who is working this.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Arrowed a decent doe Friday night at dusk. Only hit one lung and didn't penetrate deeper so needless to say she ran a ways and after 3 hours of cold, wet searching, my woman and I retreated until Saturday morning where I found her en route to the neighbor's pond. Only lost a little meat due to her sitting out in the warm weather. What was a positive note was the number of fresh scrapes and rubs I found while looking for her in an area of the property that I've intentionally stayed out of this year in order to allow the deer to stay calm in their bedding area....


----------



## Nichko

Schneeder said:


> Guess I should find out who is working this.


Prob just a spike. You should let me hunt the stand closest. LOL


----------



## M.Magis

chrisp119 said:


> Unfortunately, I think a lot of people do that now - Thanks to Ohio's well thought out tagging system. I'll be out all week with the Z7.


They did it just as much with the old system. In fact, it’s harder to get away with now than it ever was 10 years ago.


----------



## PaBone

Hunted Jefferson County Ohio till noon with my bow and called it quits. Only heard about a dozen shots and none seemed to be that close to me. I did see two doe. Put a drive on for my son on our Pa. farm and he killed a nice buck and if I had been carrying a gun I would of had a chance at a good buck.


----------



## 00farmcummins

Father in law killed this buck last night, not the biggest but it's his first decent buck. He came in field by him self and met up with a spike and 7 point in middle of field with a doe. Lightly rattled and grunted and he slowly made his way toward us. Circled down around the field and came up our tree line and he arrow ed him at about 15 yds. Warren co.


----------



## Bwana

Schneeder said:


> Guess I should find out who is working this.


Yea, me too


----------



## 00farmcummins

I plan on taking my new 45-70 rifle I bought this year out maybe for this weekend and getting a doe or two to donate. Always wanted to do it but never got around to it. Now that my father in law got his buck time to take a doe or two off the property.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

00farmcummins said:


> View attachment 3322481
> 
> View attachment 3322489
> 
> Father in law killed this buck last night, not the biggest but it's his first decent buck. He came in field by him self and met up with a spike and 7 point in middle of field with a doe. Lightly rattled and grunted and he slowly made his way toward us. Circled down around the field and came up our tree line and he arrow ed him at about 15 yds. Warren co.


Congratulations to your paw in law!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Yesterday it was a "slug" fest around the homestead and for the first time since season started in Sept the trail cameras came up with zero pictures overnight. Food sources were untouched and so far this morning squadush for deer. Some shooting once again even with the hard rain. Thank goodness for the blind or I would be soaked.


----------



## snoodcrusher

This thread I'd like a gut shot deer, it's dying a slow death. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2X_LUNG

snoodcrusher said:


> This thread I'd like a gut shot deer, it's dying a slow death.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nailed it. Back to work all. Rut is history

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

Seen three different bucks chasing doe around last night in adams county.


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

newer rub


----------



## bjohns7778

hdrking2003 said:


> I am a hunter.....regardless of weapon. I prefer to hunt with my archery gear, but I started with a gun in my hand. I still may use a gun for hunting in the future if I feel the need, but for now I am completely content using the stick n string. I am not an archery "Elitist", I am just a hunter. I may be alone on this site in this matter, but I feel all legal hunters should stick together. Good luck to all this week, regardless of weapon, as long as you are doing it the right way. Be safe everyone!


You are not alone. I'll save my condescension for bunny-hugging PETA types.


----------



## Bry2211

I know this is a little late but, I took my 8 year old son out for the opener of gun season. Legal shooting light was 659. By 710 we had heard 27 shots, by 930 when we decided to head home, we had heard 159 shots. I hope there are still a few deer left.


----------



## hdrking2003

Bry2211 said:


> I know this is a little late but, I took my 8 year old son out for the opener of gun season. Legal shooting light was 659. By 710 we had heard 27 shots, by 930 when we decided to head home, we had heard 159 shots. I hope there are still a few deer left.


Sounds like bad aim to me


----------



## Bry2211

I hope that's what it was. They were shooting on all sides of us. We were hunting in a stand and needless to say the deer weren't moving. I hated it for him. I just hope the deer get back to normal next weekend.


----------



## WEEGEE

COLUMBUS, Ohio (AP) - Hunters in Ohio checked 22,256 deer on Monday, the opening day of the state's weeklong gun season.

That's up from 17,512 deer taken on the first day of gun season a year ago. 


The top five counties reporting on Monday's harvest were Coshocton, Ashtabula, Muskingum, Guernsey and Knox.


The Ohio Department of Natural Resources says hunting is the most effective management tool for maintaining Ohio's healthy deer population.

Ohio ranks fifth nationally in number of resident hunters and 11th in the number of jobs associated with hunting-related industries.

The deer gun season runs through Sunday.


----------



## flathead

BUCKEYE BOY said:


> newer rub


Marlin 512 is one heck of a slug gun. Definate tack driver. Kicks like a mule.


----------



## hoytman09

a buddy of mine shot a buck a couple weeks ago, but couldn't find it. Said he hit it good and got a clean pass through. 2 weeks later his neighbor got this pic. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bry2211

You know if that is the entry or exit hole?


----------



## Steve bowkiller

Zombie Buck! how is he not dead with a pass thru in that spot??


----------



## BuckSlayerWells

Bry2211 said:


> I know this is a little late but, I took my 8 year old son out for the opener of gun season. Legal shooting light was 659. By 710 we had heard 27 shots, by 930 when we decided to head home, we had heard 159 shots. I hope there are still a few deer left.


What county?


----------



## BuckSlayerWells

hoytman09 said:


> a buddy of mine shot a buck a couple weeks ago, but couldn't find it. Said he hit it good and got a clean pass through. 2 weeks later his neighbor got this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shot or of a stand or from the ground. That shot is right there.


----------



## bigpess51

BuckSlayerWells said:


> Shot or of a stand or from the ground. That shot is right there.


How the heck is that buck alive??? Can't shoot it much better. That deer has to have odd shaped lungs that sit lower than normal, only explanation that I can come up with.


----------



## WEEGEE

dead deer walking...........that is unreal...you can see his leg and side are hurting......and that pic is two weeks after shot.....just unreal
thought...if shot at a facing away and little penetration maybe caught scapula edge but no pass through...just a thought.
don't see a pass through with that being the entry hole and that deer living.


----------



## Buckbadger

What kind of broadhead? I have seen broadheads ricochet. My guess caught bone (ribs or edge of scapula) leg and shoulder were back at entry and angle or where a blade deflected the path off of bone, through a non vital area. I made a perfect broadside shot on a buck once that came out the guts.

Would be nice to know if that is the entry? And due to the bucks abnormal posture, that shot might actually be higher than it looks?


----------



## fryguy519

My buddy sent me this pic of a big boy chasing a doe. Not sure how the pic will turn out it was from his cell phone. Huron county.


----------



## hdrking2003

fryguy519 said:


> My buddy sent me this pic of a big boy chasing a doe. Not sure how the pic will turn out it was from his cell phone. Huron county.


From today??


----------



## lutzweiser

Smelled a real strong estrous scent coming out the woods tonight. Same place a decent 8 has been hanging


----------



## Bry2211

BuckSlayerWells said:


> What county?


Jackson


----------



## fryguy519

Oops, yes today. About 8:15 this morning. Said there was a smaller buck in the mix also.


----------



## hdrking2003

fryguy519 said:


> Oops, yes today. About 8:15 this morning. Said there was a smaller buck in the mix also.


----------



## Burgmane

2 new fresh scrapes were hit hard when I checked today, no deer seen in 2 sits though. Saw a buck up on his feet solo in a cut cornfield last night, sure looked like he was cruising for does to me. Preble.


----------



## BBD1984

it will be neat to look back at this thread next year when season starts to get a good idea when to be in the stand.does go in heat pretty much same time every year.


----------



## irishhacker

Just an FYI.. there are many years of this thread now..
It would be cool to go back and gather data from posts and graph them out year over year..
An interesting project for someone with extra time on their hands ...


----------



## hoytman09

I do not know if he was in a stand or not and I assume that's the entrance hole. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

hoytman09 said:


> a buddy of mine shot a buck a couple weeks ago, but couldn't find it. Said he hit it good and got a clean pass through. 2 weeks later his neighbor got this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, just saw this! Thats within an inch of where I put the arrow on my doe earlier this year, and she didn't go 40 yards before expiring. Crazy chit!!


----------



## irishhacker

Depends on the shot angle...If that buck was quartered to him... easily could have missed the vitals


----------



## hdrking2003

irishhacker said:


> Depends on the shot angle...If that buck was quartered to him... easily could have missed the vitals


True. She was guartering away slightly, and I broke her opposite shoulder.....still had a complete pass thru. She didn't stand a chance.


----------



## hdrking2003

Was just told that 2 real nice bucks had to be euthanized by the game warden yesterday not far from where I live(Mt Vernon) because they were locked up behind a ladies house on US 36. I guess there was an attempt to separate with no luck. Sad for sure, but just goes to show that they're not done with the rut yet.....even if most of the people hunting them are.


----------



## Hower08

That buck posted by hoyt should have died imo. Unless he was shooting up hill at like a 90° angle maby!


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

It's shooting good I haven't had any opportunity in the field but I know I'm only a 2nd year bow Hunter but I feel naked without it. This might be the last time I throw the lead


----------



## pnyhunter

hdrking2003 said:


> Wow, just saw this! Thats within an inch of where I put the arrow on my doe earlier this year, and she didn't go 40 yards before expiring.  Crazy chit!!











I am guessing that hole is the exit wound. Entry was higher on opposite side and arrow stayed above vitals. Deer have stage vertebrae that are like 4 inches high above the shoulder area.

Knew a guy that shot a deer a week after his neighbor had shot it and not recovered it. Had a similar wound.


----------



## pnyhunter

pnyhunter said:


> View attachment 3349930
> 
> 
> I am guessing that hole is the exit wound. Entry was higher on opposite side and arrow stayed above vitals. Deer have stage vertebrae that are like 4 inches high above the shoulder area.
> 
> Knew a guy that shot a deer a week after his neighbor had shot it and not recovered it. Had a similar wound.











Replied to wrong pic


----------



## lutzweiser

Got few pics of him working that scrape the past week. Not a shooter but still showing signs of rutting


----------



## Burgmane

Skunked 4 sits in Preble. Beautiful afternoon today after the fog burned off...have a mock scrape that's been re freshened/visited by a buck the past two nights, but not seeing any daytime rutting activity. I'd kill just to see a yearling on the hoof at this point.


----------



## Burgmane

Forgot to mention, plenty of gunshots going off around me today 10-11 and again 330-5. Not much early AM.


----------



## ohiohunter02

Ya I know it's a gun kill but he's the best thing I've had the opportunity to shoot at this season. He's an old warrior. We estimated him at 6.5. Not single tooth let in his mouth. 

I think the secondary ruts going to kick off. My father-in-law had to good bucks fight out in front him the other night will a group off does wasn't too far away. Then my father missed a good buck by about 20 minutes this morning. Had a scraped kicked out at 7:09am this morning by the pics on the trail cam. Dad took his time getting to the tree this morning due to the fog. Didn't see much movement the rest of the day.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## dspell20

ohiohunter02 said:


> Ya I know it's a gun kill but he's the best thing I've had the opportunity to shoot at this season. He's an old warrior. We estimated him at 6.5. Not single tooth let in his mouth.
> 
> I think the secondary ruts going to kick off. My father-in-law had to good bucks fight out in front him the other night will a group off does wasn't too far away. Then my father missed a good buck by about 20 minutes this morning. Had a scraped kicked out at 7:09am this morning by the pics on the trail cam. Dad took his time getting to the tree this morning due to the fog. Didn't see much movement the rest of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Congrats on a very nice buck


----------



## 70641

Post Rut Updates: I'm hunting Tusc. County and I haven't seen any Post Rut activity yet at all. I hunted Friday and Saturday during this gun season with my bow and I did have a few doe go by me and there hocks were jet black. On Friday I had a tall 7 point come right below my stand and his hocks were large and black. But none of the old scrapes are freshened up nor I have I seen any new ones yet and no chasing at all. The doe are grouped up together as well. I know it comes in after gun season but it's normally the 3rd week in Dec. not the first...When do you all think it will be?????


----------



## lutzweiser

Scrapes are still being hit and also found 3 rubs near a stand that has been dead all year. I change SD card going in. Not sure why I did that. But checked the camera again on the way out and had 10 pics on it. But of course I sat in a different stand.  This is the only time I'm hopping there aren't any shooter pics on it. Lol


----------



## 70641

My son sent me a couple of pics of a nice 8 point with some doe and he was rubbing his hocks together and pissing on them...The only problem is he lives in Dover TWP..(Urbanized Deer) I think this weekend since gun is over it's going to be good and the big boys should be up in searching for the remaining doe....


----------



## Schneeder

I put a camera up on a the rub line I found Friday. Hoping something good shows up on it and shows consistent times during the day. If so I'll be hunting over that rub line in good hopes of seeing a shooter.


----------



## WEEGEE

i'm thinking about another week until they start moving again....when no shots are heard for awhile.
lock down happened around the end of 2nd week in nov. around here so roughly 28 days later ......so I figured next week until CHRISTMAS.


----------



## Bowtechforlife

ohiohunter02 said:


> Ya I know it's a gun kill but he's the best thing I've had the opportunity to shoot at this season. He's an old warrior. We estimated him at 6.5. Not single tooth let in his mouth.
> 
> I think the secondary ruts going to kick off. My father-in-law had to good bucks fight out in front him the other night will a group off does wasn't too far away. Then my father missed a good buck by about 20 minutes this morning. Had a scraped kicked out at 7:09am this morning by the pics on the trail cam. Dad took his time getting to the tree this morning due to the fog. Didn't see much movement the rest of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Nice buck congrats! Is that a Mossberg 12 gauge slug gun? I have two of them (don't remember the exact name) and they are amazingly accurate for a shotgun! Sorry for the gun interest guys, I couldn't help but notice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiohunter02

Bowtechforlife said:


> Nice buck congrats! Is that a Mossberg 12 gauge slug gun? I have two of them (don't remember the exact name) and they are amazingly accurate for a shotgun! Sorry for the gun interest guys, I couldn't help but notice!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Yes it is. It's a mossberg 695 12ga. shooting 3" Remington accutips. Deadly accurate slug gun.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## HUNTFROMABOVE

Well, I wasn't going to post this since this was a gun kill but since some others have and since this is a great deer to share, I decided to post it. My cousins and I got on a lease in Southern Ohio this past August. We did a lot of scouting and buck inventory getting several bucks in the 120-135 range. While archery hunting, two of my cousins saws three bucks in 140-150 range but were not able to get a shot for one reason or another. I'd like to say we had this deer on cam but we don't. On the 500 acres we only ran 4 cams so he could've been on our land or he simply could've been pressure to our land on opening day of shotgun. I shot him at 11:00 on opening day with his nose to ground in search of two does that had come by earlier after some shooting on the neighboring farm. 
His inside spread is 21.5" and the green gross score is 173 4/8". He's an 11 pt but is a mainframe 9 with a split brow and a drop tine off of the end of his left main beam. 
I had to borrow a slug gun since I didn't have one and soon realized that I haven't shot a deer with a gun since sometime between 1999-2002. Obviously would've like to have shot it with my bow but I'm happy I had an opportunity at this deer. I actually almost took my bow out instead and a friend talked me out of it. The shot ended up being around 90 yards.


----------



## lutzweiser

6 members of the orange army firing off 12 rounds at a running yearling, 12 rounds. Are you kidding me? 6 or 7 houses all within 100 yards of the football size woods they were pushing out. Yearling runs into gated community and they try coming in all loaded up. Security made them take there guns back to there trucks, wouldn't let them in with loaded guns. Last I heard they never found it. Me and my red bone **** hound Duke will try to track her down tomorrow. So glad gun season is over.


----------



## Bowtechforlife

HUNTFROMABOVE said:


> Well, I wasn't going to post this since this was a gun kill but since some others have and since this is a great deer to share, I decided to post it. My cousins and I got on a lease in Southern Ohio this past August. We did a lot of scouting and buck inventory getting several bucks in the 120-135 range. While archery hunting, two of my cousins saws three bucks in 140-150 range but were not able to get a shot for one reason or another. I'd like to say we had this deer on cam but we don't. On the 500 acres we only ran 4 cams so he could've been on our land or he simply could've been pressure to our land on opening day of shotgun. I shot him at 11:00 on opening day with his nose to ground in search of two does that had come by earlier after some shooting on the neighboring farm.
> His inside spread is 21.5" and the green gross score is 173 4/8". He's an 11 pt but is a mainframe 9 with a split brow and a drop tine off of the end of his left main beam.
> I had to borrow a slug gun since I didn't have one and soon realized that I haven't shot a deer with a gun since sometime between 1999-2002. Obviously would've like to have shot it with my bow but I'm happy I had an opportunity at this deer. I actually almost took my bow out instead and a friend talked me out of it. The shot ended up being around 90 yards.


Wow that's awesome!! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titan23_87

HUNTFROMABOVE said:


> Well, I wasn't going to post this since this was a gun kill but since some others have and since this is a great deer to share, I decided to post it. My cousins and I got on a lease in Southern Ohio this past August. We did a lot of scouting and buck inventory getting several bucks in the 120-135 range. While archery hunting, two of my cousins saws three bucks in 140-150 range but were not able to get a shot for one reason or another. I'd like to say we had this deer on cam but we don't. On the 500 acres we only ran 4 cams so he could've been on our land or he simply could've been pressure to our land on opening day of shotgun. I shot him at 11:00 on opening day with his nose to ground in search of two does that had come by earlier after some shooting on the neighboring farm.
> His inside spread is 21.5" and the green gross score is 173 4/8". He's an 11 pt but is a mainframe 9 with a split brow and a drop tine off of the end of his left main beam.
> I had to borrow a slug gun since I didn't have one and soon realized that I haven't shot a deer with a gun since sometime between 1999-2002. Obviously would've like to have shot it with my bow but I'm happy I had an opportunity at this deer. I actually almost took my bow out instead and a friend talked me out of it. The shot ended up being around 90 yards.


Congrats! How did you go about finding your lease? A network or by knocking on doors?


----------



## Tiggie_00

hoytman09 said:


> a buddy of mine shot a buck a couple weeks ago, but couldn't find it. Said he hit it good and got a clean pass through. 2 weeks later his neighbor got this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have read if a deer exhales deep on the shot .. The lung can colapse flat while the arrow passes through.. possibly missing the lung or only getting one. Big bucks dont like to die. As for rut activity the deer are already starting to yard up for the winter. Hunt food sources in evening and shoot straight.


----------



## 70641

This small buck was shot last year during gun season. The deer is still living and and limping and this year the horns only grew about 2 to 3 inches and curled. All the energy went to heal the wound and he had no antler growth at all. A matter of fact he may not grow any antlers for a few years and when he does they probably will be funky looking....Same will happen to that buck as well. Hopefully someone can still get him before the end of the season..Also he may shed his antlers a lot earlier than norm...


----------



## lutzweiser

shippychippy said:


> View attachment 3362113
> This small buck was shot last year during gun season. The deer is still living and and limping and this year the horns only grew about 2 to 3 inches and curled. All the energy went to heal the wound and he had no antler growth at all. A matter of fact he may not grow any antlers for a few years and when he does they probably will be funky looking....Same will happen to that buck as well. Hopefully someone can still get him before the end of the season..Also he may shed his antlers a lot earlier than norm...


I hate to see that. Had a doe 2 years ago with a broken front left leg. Not sure what caused it, but It was broke right at the "elbow" and was at like a 60 degree angle pointed outward. I saw her 3 or 4 times and never got a shot at her, but she was having really hard time getting around. Im assuming the coyotes took care of that one.


----------



## DJ Trout

Dec. 28 and 29 ?? Will there be a lot of gun hunters those 2 days? 

And will most of the deer be on feed pattern by then? 

I have that week off and am considering a late season hunt. 

Thanks


----------



## trickytross

Sat all day Saturday and sat Sunday morning. Heard 68 shots by 11:30 on Saturday and then another 33 that evening. Sunday morning I counted 37. Like clockwork all our pictures went to nighttime. Saw ONE doe the entire weekend. Everything else was bedded down, dead or mortally wounded from the number of shots I heard. I'm no expert, but a few sounded like rifles more so than slugs, shotguns or muzzle loaders. Hopefully there was target practice and some of the shots were not what I thought. Going back after the first of the year. Good luck y'all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwolfe78

I have seen more wounded arrow shot deer this year than ever before. :/. I dont know if it is people not taking the time to tune or just hoping to get lucky. Im not talking about the 2 bucks shown earlier, that should be dead, but yearling bucks shot in the hip, buttocks, back legs, front legs. Just makes me sick, especially when you pass until they are 4.5. Does anyone tune anymore, or they just put a rage on the end and hopefully it hits "something"?


----------



## jwolfe78

trickytross said:


> Sat all day Saturday and sat Sunday morning. Heard 68 shots by 11:30 on Saturday and then another 33 that evening. Sunday morning I counted 37. Like clockwork all our pictures went to nighttime. Saw ONE doe the entire weekend. Everything else was bedded down, dead or mortally wounded from the number of shots I heard. I'm no expert, but a few sounded like rifles more so than slugs, shotguns or muzzle loaders. Hopefully there was target practice and some of the shots were not what I thought. Going back after the first of the year. Good luck y'all!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I heard a lot of 5 shots, must have forgotten the duck plug.


----------



## lutzweiser

jwolfe78 said:


> I heard a lot of 5 shots, must have forgotten the duck plug.


+1.


----------



## lutzweiser

jwolfe78 said:


> I have seen more wounded arrow shot deer this year than ever before. :/. I dont know if it is people not taking the time to tune or just hoping to get lucky. Im not talking about the 2 bucks shown earlier, that should be dead, but yearling bucks shot in the hip, buttocks, back legs, front legs. Just makes me sick, especially when you pass until they are 4.5. Does anyone tune anymore, or they just put a rage on the end and hopefully it hits "something"?


Lake Tomahawk has an archery range. We redid it a few years back. 20,30,40,50 yard bag targets. There is a seat and rest for crossbows and a tree that you can use your climber in if you want to practice from 20 feet up. Was going to put a ladder stand at the range but was worried about kids falling out of it so we decided against it. I shoot all year long. So if anyone is interested in shooting id be more than happy to give them a guest pass to come in and fling a few arrows with me.


----------



## nomansland

Tiggie_00 said:


> I have read if a deer exhales deep on the shot .. The lung can colapse flat while the arrow passes through.. possibly missing the lung or only getting one. Big bucks dont like to die. As for rut activity the deer are already starting to yard up for the winter. Hunt food sources in evening and shoot straight.


You heard wrong. The lungs are never not fully attached to the rib cage.


----------



## trickytross

jwolfe78 said:


> I heard a lot of 5 shots, must have forgotten the duck plug.


Yea. Sounded like a war zone or dove season 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

jwolfe78 said:


> I heard a lot of 5 shots, must have forgotten the duck plug.


+ 2 many times over.....


----------



## Nichko

jwolfe78 said:


> I heard a lot of 5 shots, must have forgotten the duck plug.


Some were too close for comfort. Sunday being the last day of slob I mean gun season always has some people pushing the laws.


----------



## lutzweiser

Nichko said:


> Some were* too close for comfort*. Sunday being the last day of slob I mean gun season always has some people pushing the laws.


12 shots less than 100yrds from a housing plan. And they were shooting at a yearling, that they only wounded. I have no problem with hunters being near houses as long as its one shot one kill. But if your spraying 12 slugs at a running deer you have no clue where those slugs are going.


----------



## Nichko

lutzweiser said:


> 12 shots less than 100yrds from a housing plan. And they were shooting at a yearling, that they only wounded. I have no problem with hunters being near houses as long as its one shot one kill. But if your spraying 12 slugs at a running deer you have no clue where those slugs are going.


100% same here. Way too close!!


----------



## Hoot

Saw rut activity last evening in Greene County on the air force base. I was putting my gear away and saw a buck trailing two does. Not chasing but just following the one closely.


----------



## M.Magis

Tiggie_00 said:


> I have read if a deer exhales deep on the shot .. The lung can colapse flat while the arrow passes through.. possibly missing the lung or only getting one..


I've read that too. But it's not true. 



I would agree that the picture is likely showing the exit. Which would make sense for an elevated shot going through the backstraps.


----------



## dspell20

DJ Trout said:


> Dec. 28 and 29 ?? Will there be a lot of gun hunters those 2 days?
> 
> And will most of the deer be on feed pattern by then?
> 
> I have that week off and am considering a late season hunt.
> 
> Thanks


I don't believe so. Out of the 10 guys that gun hunted the farm I hunt only 1 or two can make it out due to it being a Monday/Tuesday


----------



## hdrking2003

Sure is a hard pill to swallow when you see your #1 deer go down to someone else..... RIP "The Freak"

https://www.facebook.com/Kokosing-River-Outfitters-LLC-119152021458115/


----------



## hdrking2003

Green score 212....and for the record, I have no affiliation to that outfitter, nor do I use that (or any) outfitter. I just hunt in an area where they lease a TON of property.


----------



## DJ Trout

Nice deer for sure. 

Did you have any encounters with that deer?


----------



## hdrking2003

DJ Trout said:


> Nice deer for sure.
> 
> Did you have any encounters with that deer?


Bunch of trail cam pics, but never from the stand. He was shot at 201 yards with one of the newly legal rifles(45 70)


----------



## mikep43019

I would love to see them get him officially scored. I believe that is an inflated score personally. I heard 51" of mass but I don't see it personally. Great deer for sure and one of many lifetimes.


----------



## hdrking2003

mikep43019 said:


> I would love to see them get him officially scored. I believe that is an inflated score personally. I heard 51" of mass but I don't see it personally. Great deer for sure and one of many lifetimes.


I don't want to be there for that, cause I don't want to be seen crying in public. Lol. He's got a LOT of mass Mike, he might just hit that #, or at least clear 200" when all is said and done. It is just a deer I know, I'm just bumming a bit cause of all of the pics I have. I guess I just had high hopes. Oh well I guess, time to keep on truckin....

Also, Congrats to the hunter. I don't want to seem like a hater, I'm just licking my wounds. Lol


----------



## Burgmane

Preble county. Skunked in 2 sits today, passed on 4 does last night and kicking myself I didn't shoot.

On the drive out saw 3 bucks, none huge, surrounding a single doe in a cut cornfield. They looked like the offensive line huddled around the last slice of pizza...they were too far off to tell but I'm assuming it was a yearling doe coming in heat. Hopefully she gets bred tonight and one of those bucks cruises by my stand in the morning. 

This uptick in temp probably isn't going to help me out, but I have 3 hunts left to avoid a tag sandwich. Pray for me, lol.


----------



## WEEGEE

I saw more young does killed on the road today than in a long time.
6 in a 25 mile streach ....appx 15 on my route today....2nd rut?


----------



## ohiobucks

hdrking2003 said:


> Sure is a hard pill to swallow when you see your #1 deer go down to someone else..... RIP "The Freak"
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Kokosing-River-Outfitters-LLC-119152021458115/


I know Amy and Jeff personally, they are great people. That is a once in a lifetime deer for sure!

Jeff killed a 165 typical the day before Amy's giant fell.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Meigs County, new rubs and scrapes starting to pop up on my place. Two deer seen yesterday and one this morning.


----------



## Burgmane

Dead for me this morning but found a new rub, and a big one at that (I know that doesn't mean much, but it's cool to see none the less). No deer seen on the hoof since Sunday last light, and no pictures since then either, idk what's up but it's dead in my woods. Preble county.


----------



## Burgmane

Burgmane said:


> Dead for me this morning but found a new rub, and a big one at that (I know that doesn't mean much, but it's cool to see none the less). No deer seen on the hoof since Sunday last light, and no pictures since then either, idk what's up but it's dead in my woods. Preble county.


Not that it matters, but I haven't seen any deer on the hoof ON STAND since Sunday night. I neglected to remember the bucks I saw locked up on a doe driving out last night. 

Hope y'all aren't having as hard a time as I am.


----------



## Schneeder

Burgmane said:


> Not that it matters, but I haven't seen any deer on the hoof ON STAND since Sunday night. I neglected to remember the bucks I saw locked up on a doe driving out last night.
> 
> Hope y'all aren't having as hard a time as I am.


It's been pretty hard for me as well. I also am in Preble.


----------



## lutzweiser

Is it normal for a deer to go #2 on a scrape?


----------



## ArcheryRoad

Saw a shooter Monday morning. Made me happy. Only seen two all year. Didn't hunt during gym week but neighboring property had hunters. Sitting tonight over picked bean field. Will be good indication of how the gun hunters hanged the deer patterns


----------



## Khef24

lutzweiser said:


> Is it normal for a deer to go #2 on a scrape?


I noticed that the other day myself 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Berdo

Tiggie_00 said:


> I have read if a deer exhales deep on the shot .. The lung can colapse flat while the arrow passes through.. possibly missing the lung or only getting one. Big bucks dont like to die. As for rut activity the deer are already starting to yard up for the winter. Hunt food sources in evening and shoot straight.


This is entirely untrue. The lungs are always touching the ribcage. The chest cavity is entirely filled with the lungs. The ribs move along with the lungs to aid in inhalation and exhalation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana

lutzweiser said:


> Is it normal for a deer to go #2 on a scrape?


Sometimes you're intending to just go #1, and #2 happens...what ya guna do :wink:


----------



## hdrking2003

Bwana said:


> Sometimes you're intending to just go #1, and #2 happens...what ya guna do :wink:


Lol:thumbs_up


----------



## hdrking2003

Sorry AT, but after recent events I think I'm gonna change up my strategy next year, maybe it'll help me get closer to the big buck.....

1. Skip early season archery
2. Skip the rut(archery)
3. Buy a newly legal rifle for Ohio gun season:shade:

Good luck to those out there still filling the freezer or chasing a dream.....I'll be back out there with you once Saturday gets here.


----------



## Bwana

I'll be heading back out for a week or so, after the weekend...big boys have to move


----------



## BuckSlayerWells

hdrking2003 said:


> Sorry AT, but after recent events I think I'm gonna change up my strategy next year, maybe it'll help me get closer to the big buck.....
> 
> 1. Skip early season archery
> 2. Skip the rut(archery)
> 3. Buy a newly legal rifle for Ohio gun season:shade:
> 
> Good luck to those out there still filling the freezer or chasing a dream.....I'll be back out there with you once Saturday gets here.


1. Hunt 1st 3 weeks.
2. Take next 3 weeks off.
3. Get it done during the rut. 
4. .444 marlin as a fall back option.


----------



## Darkvador

lutzweiser said:


> Is it normal for a deer to go #2 on a scrape?


I see it from time to time on early season scrapes. I think it happens quite a bit but if a scrape is getting hit often, it gets blown off when the next buck freshens the scrape.


----------



## lutzweiser

Darkvador said:


> I see it from time to time on early season scrapes. I think it happens quite a bit but if a scrape is getting hit often, it gets blown off when the next buck freshens the scrape.



Just wondering. 1st time I have seen that


----------



## pbuck

lutzweiser said:


> Is it normal for a deer to go #2 on a scrape?


I have 300+ videos of deer on a scrape from this year and only a few are even peeing on it. Most of them concentrate on the licking branch more than anything else. I have none of any going #2. Not saying they don't at all but I don't think it's that common.


----------



## lutzweiser

I hate to complain about warm weather. But Whats a guy got to do to get a 25 degree day with a slight wind out of the NE. Maybe an inch of snow to go with it. Is that really to much to ask?


----------



## PaBone

hdrking2003 said:


> Sorry AT, but after recent events I think I'm gonna change up my strategy next year, maybe it'll help me get closer to the big buck.....
> 
> 1. Skip early season archery
> 2. Skip the rut(archery)
> 3. Buy a newly legal rifle for Ohio gun season:shade:
> 
> Good luck to those out there still filling the freezer or chasing a dream.....I'll be back out there with you once Saturday gets here.


I don't do much gun hunting, but I want a Henry 45-70. If I get one I am going old school and just use the iron sights.


----------



## Bigbuckslayer

BuckSlayerWells said:


> 1. Hunt 1st 3 weeks.
> 2. Take next 3 weeks off.
> 3. Get it done during the rut.
> 4. .444 marlin as a fall back option.


5.buy a 444 and never take it out!! I did LOL


----------



## BuckSlayerWells

Bigbuckslayer said:


> 5.buy a 444 and never take it out!! I did LOL


I took mine out opening day, then watched my big fat doe walk under my tree. I didn't shoot her. Should have carried my bow. If I have a buck tag in my pocket, I carry my Knight or Ithaca Deerslayer, or now the .444.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

I second that! And with a nice NE wind to bring the big boys my way!


----------



## double drop

Brother shot a giant on opening morning of gun season. We have him taped conservatively at 175 6/8! That's our first b and c on our property that we have been managing for older age class bucks for about 15 years now. Sorry I wish I could say bow but this was 90 yards 12 gauge Remington
Dd


----------



## Nichko

Deer of a lifetime man! Gun. bow, truck, spear, dart etc LOL


----------



## fmf979

I agree super deer however you take him!


----------



## finelyshedded

Congrats on a great deer! A deer like that falls in a very small percentage of the total population.


----------



## WEEGEE

COLUMBUS — Hunters checked 73,399 white-tailed deer during Ohio’s 2015 deer-gun hunting season, Nov. 30-Dec. 6, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR).


----------



## WEEGEE

buck running 3 does in my front yard this morning....3 miles down the road another 8pt running a doe down a corn field....seen deer out in bunches today, all day!


----------



## KRATZMOG

WEEGEE said:


> COLUMBUS — Hunters checked 73,399 white-tailed deer during Ohio’s 2015 deer-gun hunting season, Nov. 30-Dec. 6, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR).


:zip:


----------



## double drop

How many did the gunners kill last year? I know around my Geauga/Ashtabula areas it sounded like the gun season went a lot better than the last few years for sure!


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

65,485 deer taken last year during gun season


----------



## BBD1984

Anybody seeing anything daytime movement from the big guys or did gun week turn them all dark? 
I've got two cameras running I'm going to check one tonight if it's still there
I'll check in with the results. Hopefully going to get in the stand Friday eve.


----------



## CAS_HNTR

BBD1984 said:


> Anybody seeing anything daytime movement from the big guys or did gun week turn them all dark?
> I've got two cameras running I'm going to check one tonight if it's still there
> I'll check in with the results. Hopefully going to get in the stand Friday eve.


I need to check mine too.....keep me posted on daylight activity or not!


----------



## Bwana

CAS_HNTR said:


> I need to check mine too.....keep me posted on daylight activity or not!


I've got 10 in the woods still, haven't made it to check them yet,,,should be tomorrow.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

No daytime movement here in Meigs County.


----------



## corybrown50

6 pm to 6:30 am movement in Butler Co. New buck showed up though. Hopefully the cold next week will get them on the feeder I set up last week.


----------



## snoodcrusher

I set up 2 trail cameras over Big Tine and shelled corn yesterday. Both spots are near heavy cover with topography that will funnel deer past the food scattered on the ground. I don't plan to hunt until I get trail cam confirmation of a mature buck in the area. And even then, I won't hunt until the temps cool way down and I have pix of mature buck movement during or just after shooting light. These tactics have produced well for me in the past. The main key factor is actually finding a mature buck to hunt. Some years it's easy, other years it takes a few weeks and the movement of cameras to several different locations to find a target buck to go after. I do enjoy hunting this time of year more and more every year. I really can't explain it. Most of the time when the hunting is best, the temps are so cold that a 3 hr afternoon set is absolutely miserably cold and nearly unbearable. But when you find success, it is the most rewarding deer hunting I've experienced. Given the long range forecasts for extreme warm temps this year, it may be January before the ideal conditions arrive for this season. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mao

hdrking2003 said:


> Bunch of trail cam pics, but never from the stand. He was shot at 201 yards with one of the newly legal rifles(45 70)


I would like to see your trail cam pics of him.


----------



## hdrking2003

Mao said:


> I would like to see your trail cam pics of him.


Which ones, lol


----------



## hdrking2003

What I can do is post the few I have on my phone, if you'd like to take a look. I have about 5 others on a card that is currently out in an active cam, and I had about 7-8 more in the camera that was getting all of the pics of him. Unfortunately I'll never get to see those pics again, because that cam was stolen from there, some time between the evening of November 15th and the morning of November 21st. I changed the batteries in the cam on Sunday eve(Nov 15), and when I went back to that farm on the following Saturday(Nov 21), it was GONZY!! Cam was right on a fence row next to a corn field, about 100-150 yards from a 350 acre county park, and about 100 yards from the road. Very fishy fo sho, by I have no proof at this point who took it. 2nd cam in 3 years stolen from that farm. Anyways.....here he is.....don't know what they called him, but I called him The Freak, or My #1......

The was the very first set of pics I had of him, and the last one is my favorite of him.....


----------



## hdrking2003

Here he is again about a month later.......

Hittin the branches......










Makin a lil scrape......









Runway shot.....










Off into the cornfield......










Notice the time? 6:08am. Even tho these pics are pre season he was Getting very close to daylight on that farm and I think someone else knew that he was showing up often over there. My other pics are from early-mid October, then I had some early November pics too before my cam grew legs n ran off.


----------



## hdrking2003

Now Mao......do you have any pics of him? I know you're Coshocton Co, and this bad boy was in Eastern Knox, not too far from the Co line.


----------



## hdrking2003

I'm sure I could've had more early season pics of him to show his stages of antler growth, but I got my cams out late on that farm. I don't have any pics from last year because I didn't put out any cams there due to one being stolen the year before. I decided to give it another go this year, and wouldn't you know it, some old chit. He didn't go anywhere different for the rut either, he stayed very close to home and never really disappeared from my cam from the first set of pics. I'm still butt hurt about it!! Lol


----------



## Bwana

He's an absolute stud, great buck...good luck


----------



## hdrking2003

Bwana said:


> He's an absolute stud, great buck...good luck


I wish, but he's already dead!! Shot 2nd last day of gun season(Dec 5th) by the outfitters wife.


----------



## Bwana

hdrking2003 said:


> I wish, but he's already dead!! Shot 2nd last day of gun season(Dec 5th) by the outfitters wife.


Arrgg, sorry, now I remember that post...didn't know it was the same buck. Onto the next one then.


----------



## hdrking2003

Bwana said:


> Arrgg, sorry, now I remember that post...didn't know it was the same buck. Onto the next one then.


That's all I can do.....that and cry alone while looking at his pics, lol


----------



## Bwana

hdrking2003 said:


> That's all I can do.....that and cry alone while looking at his pics, lol


Been there my friend, all I hunt is Booners...it's a lonely game of frustration and mind screw.


----------



## BOW-NER

Got these pic's Saturday of gun season Dec 5th, not a big one but they were still going at it!


----------



## snoodcrusher

I found several fresh scrapes Thursday in Jackson county while setting out trail cameras to see if I can find a mature buck to hunt late season. I must have seen a couple dozen fresh scrapes. I killed a 10 point in Iowa Dec. 5th (last week) that was chasing a doe just like it was 1st week of November.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Good news boys! 
Went out last night first time since gun. About 4:40 seen antlers so I grabbed my binoculars. There he stood about 100 yards in some think brush just looking around. I had the wind in my favor but he didn't like something. He backed out. But I'm glad he's still around and moving during daytime hours. 
I think the moon overhead helps with the urge to feed. He stood there a good 10 minutes got a real good look at him. I'm guessing high 140" or 150". I've got a good idea where he is bedding. Might try to sneak in and setup a camera.


----------



## double drop

I would recommend sneak in to kill him....not setup a camera! If he feels like you violate his area he feels safe in, well he s gonna find somewhere else to feel safe so what good is a pic maybe his last pic anyway then


----------



## BBD1984

can't argue that wasn't going to go in his bedroom and put camera up just one path out to food source. Try to pattern him when he is up... But I like your option better


----------



## lutzweiser

double drop said:


> I would recommend sneak in to kill him....not setup a camera! If he feels like you violate his area he feels safe in, well he s gonna find somewhere else to feel safe so what good is a pic maybe his last pic anyway then


I was thinking same thing when I red BBD's post. He is most likely just getting back to normal and calming down from gun season. Don't want to get him spooked again.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

All 3 of my shooters survived the war around my place and are feeding about an hour before and an hour after sunset. Also throughout the night. Last night both 10's were feeding together with does in my food plot. Meigs County.


----------



## BBD1984

Knowing what we know now from this year's rut and looking at next year's calendar. What's going to be the best week to take off for next year's rut, wether excluded. 

Oct 31 - Nov 4 
Or
Nov 7 - Nov 11

What say you.....?


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

BBD1984 said:


> Knowing what we know now from this year's rut and looking at next year's calendar. What's going to be the best week to take off for next year's rut, wether excluded.
> 
> Oct 31 - Nov 4
> Or
> Nov 7 - Nov 11
> 
> What say you.....?


I'm gonna say that the weather is gonna have a huge impact on that decision. Seeing that the first week of November was in the upper 70's it really kept the movement to mornings and evenings.


----------



## fmf979

BBD1984 said:


> Knowing what we know now from this year's rut and looking at next year's calendar. What's going to be the best week to take off for next year's rut, wether excluded.
> 
> Oct 31 - Nov 4
> Or
> Nov 7 - Nov 11
> 
> What say you.....?


Tough call there I am going to schedule the 4th to 11th. Always be hunting on the 5th in my area.


----------



## vtbowhntr

BowtechHunter65 said:


> All 3 of my shooters survived the war around my place and are feeding about an hour before and an hour after sunset. Also throughout the night. Last night both 10's were feeding together with does in my food plot. Meigs County.


Glad to hear some of your older bucks made it through gun season. I am always worried about bucks I let walk never making it another year.


----------



## z7master167

My best dates over the last 15 yrs hunting in ohio are november 4th-13th with most of my bucks coming on 5th -9th


----------



## dspell20

Had a chance to get out to Carroll County and check some cameras. It seems like all of the bucks I had on camera before gun season survived but have gone nocturnal. A new 10pt has shown up on the farm and should be a stud next year. Good luck the rest of the season.


----------



## lutzweiser

Just watched a stud breed a doe from about 400 yards out. Edge of cut corn field. He's 150 out now chasing her around field and woods edge. Hope to post pic of me with his antlers in my hands before dark tonight


----------



## Schneeder

The winds here are brutal in my part.


----------



## lutzweiser

UPDATE: He is chasing a decent looking 8 around to. He must want a little bit of the action to. Lots of snorting going on to.


----------



## lutzweiser

I pulled my SD card last night and had a decent 8 staying with a doe all morning yesterday from 8:10am to 9:00am, 20 pics of him with her. Then saw him getting chased away from her around 3:00pm by a much bigger buck. Saw the bigger buck breed the doe, or at least try to from about 400 yards away. When i got to my stand all 3 were about 125yds away but staying in the timber edge. Never got a great look at the bigger buck, but could tell he was MUCH bigger than the 8, tall and wide. Heard a lot of snorting and chasing. After i saw the bigger buck breed the doe he seemed more interested in keeping the 8 away from her. Any thoughts?


----------



## z7master167

lutzweiser said:


> I pulled my SD card last night and had a decent 8 staying with a doe all morning yesterday from 8:10am to 9:00am, 20 pics of him with her. Then saw him getting chased away from her around 3:00pm by a much bigger buck. Saw the bigger buck breed the doe, or at least try to from about 400 yards away. When i got to my stand all 3 were about 125yds away but staying in the timber edge. Never got a great look at the bigger buck, but could tell he was MUCH bigger than the 8, tall and wide. Heard a lot of snorting and chasing. After i saw the bigger buck breed the doe he seemed more interested in keeping the 8 away from her. Any thoughts?


Ya, kill the bigger buck....


----------



## dspell20

Get a decoy. He sounds territorial and aggressive


----------



## lutzweiser

z7master167 said:


> Ya, kill the bigger buck....


Thanks i never thought of that! LOL I guess what im asking is if he did breed her will he stay with her or move on to try and find another doe?


----------



## lutzweiser

dspell20 said:


> Get a decoy. He sounds territorial and aggressive


I have a lot of pics of the 8 point. But i dont have any of the bigger buck. He is definitely new to the area.


----------



## corybrown50

You guys think estrous would get any second runt attention this week?


----------



## dspell20

Estrous couldn't hurt based off the rut activity being seen


----------



## BBD1984

Been sitting for almost an hour. No action yet. Wind is perfect. Hoping something good happens


----------



## snoodcrusher

Pulled SD cards from 2 trail cams out for 5 days. Both placed over corn and Big Tine. Trying to verify if there are mature bucks still around on the land I hunt. 1600 pix between the 2 cams. Zero mature bucks. Lots of does, yearling bucks, *****, squirrels, and turkeys but no mature bucks. Placed another camera about 2 miles away in a thicket. Hopefully it will hold a shooter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Check my cam that sat out during gun and nothing pretty much. A decent buck but at dark. 
Sat 2 hours tonight and seen 3 at last light not sure if any shooters......maybe Thursday pm will be my sit. Waiting on big boy to slip up and walk by stand before shooting time....I know he's around he's a dandy


----------



## dspell20

Cold front coming this weekend then right back to 60's and 70's. We need some long term cold to get these deer on the food sources. Although it is nice to wear light hunting gear in December!!!


----------



## Schneeder

I don't think I've ever been more excited for January in hopes of it being cold and snowy.


----------



## BBD1984

Has any body had any luck putting corn in front of your camera late season? Gut tells me does and young bucks is only thing that will hit it even though I know there's big ones around....


----------



## corybrown50

BBD1984 said:


> Has any body had any luck putting corn in front of your camera late season? Gut tells me does and young bucks is only thing that will hit it even though I know there's big ones around....


This is where I had a new buck move into the area. I put up an automated feeder after gun season and he seems to like it. Hopefully I can get out in the cold while it lasts.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> Has any body had any luck putting corn in front of your camera late season? Gut tells me does and young bucks is only thing that will hit it even though I know there's big ones around....


I have corn in front of 2 and I am seeing does and fawns daytime and the mature bucks about an hour after dark.


----------



## Gdangit

Put 200 lbs of corn out and wait a week.. if there is a mature buck around you will have him on camera.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Sounds good I'll be going to tsc this weekend! Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## hdrking2003

Schneeder said:


> I don't think I've ever been more excited for January in hopes of it being cold and snowy.


Haha, just told my wife the same thing this morning. I got the crazy eye as a response.:crazy:


----------



## Jack The Ripper

Am I the only one that doesn't sit over a giant corn pile???


----------



## M.Magis

Jack The Ripper said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't sit over a giant corn pile???


Nope. Just the only one that wants to point it out. We all see you up on that horse, feel better now?


----------



## corybrown50

Jack The Ripper said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't sit over a giant corn pile???


I'm happy with fat does to fill the freezer right now. If a buck comes through, that's cool, but I need some meat for Christmas dinner....


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Had grilled venison steaks from a doe my grandson killed (first bow kill) last night with tortilla soup and man was it delicious. Thankful for his bow skills!


----------



## Schneeder

I don't have a problem with using corn piles especially in late season. I may end up deploying that method myself to help fill the freezer if it gets down to the wire and I'm just looking for meat and not horns.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

M.Magis said:


> Nope. Just the only one that wants to point it out. We all see you up on that horse, feel better now?


Whats there not to point out about it? It seems like most people think that's the only way to kill a deer. If Ohio banned baiting then what? Give up hunting? It's not that I've never fed corn. I've put piles out on my properties during gun season to try and hold them. But then again I don't step foot on any of them all week in fear of bumping deer out. Other than that I don't even like the idea of feeding corn. At least feed something beneficial to them. I didn't mean to rain on your parade. If your a corn pile sniper so be it.


----------



## KRATZMOG

Leave a little ag in the fields, much better draw than any corn pile.


----------



## Eddie12

Corn fed deer taste better...:wink: Checked cams today in Athens county and deer movement has been slow the last two weeks I'm guessing due to gun season and this ridiculous weather. Good luck to those still trying to fill that late season tag.


----------



## irishhacker

Jack The Ripper said:


> Whats there not to point out about it? It seems like most people think that's the only way to kill a deer. If Ohio banned baiting then what? Give up hunting? It's not that I've never fed corn. I've put piles out on my properties during gun season to try and hold them. But then again I don't step foot on any of them all week in fear of bumping deer out. Other than that I don't even like the idea of feeding corn. At least feed something beneficial to them. I didn't mean to rain on your parade. If your a corn pile sniper so be it.


Hunt over a winter wheat field...pulls in more deer than any corn pile


----------



## 544daniel

Not everyone has the opportunity to hunt Agricultural fields. What would you do with clear cuts and green briars and hills and pine trees.


----------



## corybrown50

Just checked cam sitting over corn right now,.... Every picture was from 9pm to 4:30am..... Not very promising for this morning.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

irishhacker said:


> Hunt over a winter wheat field...pulls in more deer than any corn pile


Very true. A year like this especially.


----------



## M.Magis

Jack The Ripper said:


> Whats there not to point out about it? It seems like most people think that's the only way to kill a deer. If Ohio banned baiting then what? Give up hunting? It's not that I've never fed corn. I've put piles out on my properties during gun season to try and hold them. But then again I don't step foot on any of them all week in fear of bumping deer out. Other than that I don't even like the idea of feeding corn. At least feed something beneficial to them. I didn't mean to rain on your parade. If your a corn pile sniper so be it.


I think you’re missing the point. No one asked your opinion on the matter. I have no need to hunt over corn this year, but it doesn’t bother if someone else does. I’m certainly not arrogant enough to go out of my way to point it out.


----------



## trickytross

544daniel said:


> Not everyone has the opportunity to hunt Agricultural fields. What would you do with clear cuts and green briars and hills and pine trees.


How olds the clear cut? All the deer that have been harvested in our tracts were harvested on the clear cut. More food and cover than any place else. Once it gets about 7 or 8 years it can get a little dicy. Luckily our forestry company does some releases that helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

BBD1984 said:


> Has any body had any luck putting corn in front of your camera late season? Gut tells me does and young bucks is only thing that will hit it even though I know there's big ones around....


I got a seal-able garbage can that holds 200lbs. I cut two 3" square holes in each side on the bottom of it. I put 200lbs of shelled corn in the can and then 50lbs of corn, molasses, apple mix around the base of the garbage can. Kinda like a homemade gravity feeder. I could smell the mix from 50 yards away. The deer found it the first night and have been coming back on a regular basis. But only a few daylight pics. No shooters yet, just what you said, young bucks and a pile of doe. I dont have the feeder close to any of my stands, i think the closest is about 150yds. I try and catch them coming from bedding headed to the feeder.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Jack The Ripper said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't sit over a giant corn pile???


No you are not the only one but there are very few of us that actually hunt anymore.id love to see Ohio ban baiting we would see who are really hunters then


----------



## Bobsfriend

M.Magis said:


> Nope. Just the only one that wants to point it out. We all see you up on that horse, feel better now?


Lmao...


----------



## Jack The Ripper

M.Magis said:


> I think you’re missing the point. No one asked your opinion on the matter. I have no need to hunt over corn this year, but it doesn’t bother if someone else does. I’m certainly not arrogant enough to go out of my way to point it out.


Well you also agree with nusinence permits so corn piling goes hand and hand with it. Anyway, you missed the point. The last time I replied to your arrogant remark I said why not feed something beneficial to them if your going to do it. Cheap and easy might work for your woman but it's not the best way to handle everything


----------



## Jack The Ripper

palmatedbuck04 said:


> No you are not the only one but there are very few of us that actually hunt anymore.id love to see Ohio ban baiting we would see who are really hunters then


Now now. Your going to get magis even more butt hurt talking about banning his precious corn pile


----------



## dspell20

Yikes. Play nice boys.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Jack The Ripper said:


> Now now. Your going to get magis even more butt hurt talking about banning his precious corn pile


Thats ok i really dont care what anyone has to say that hovers over a cornpile.actually i dont care if they hunt over a cornpile just dont question ones intelligence and call it hunting


----------



## kebees4

If they ban baiting deers then feed the squirrels.



Jack The Ripper said:


> Whats there not to point out about it? It seems like most people think that's the only way to kill a deer. If Ohio banned baiting then what? Give up hunting? It's not that I've never fed corn. I've put piles out on my properties during gun season to try and hold them. But then again I don't step foot on any of them all week in fear of bumping deer out. Other than that I don't even like the idea of feeding corn. At least feed something beneficial to them. I didn't mean to rain on your parade. If your a corn pile sniper so be it.


----------



## Schneeder

An argument that will never end. lol


----------



## Jack The Ripper

kebees4 said:


> If they ban baiting deers then feed the squirrels.


That will work.....until you hunt around it. I have no problem with "feeding" deer. There are better options for them out there. Corn is at the bottom of the list. If your trying to grow racks....well it just won't happen with corn. If your after meat and are "baiting" you could go to the grocery for the extra money your spending on corn


----------



## Nichko

Fresh snow + a pile of corn = YESSSSSS!


----------



## M.Magis

Jack The Ripper said:


> Now now. Your going to get magis even more butt hurt talking about banning his precious corn pile


Seems your reading comprehension needs some help. You already made yourself look like an idiot, no need to make it worse.


----------



## Schneeder

Any man made field or additive to the land that attract deer is baiting in my opinion. Whether it be corn/corn piles, beans, food plots, etc.


----------



## Nichko

And 100% legal!


----------



## snoodcrusher

https://vimeo.com/149323407
Here's the honey suckle thicket I'm set up over right now. If only I had a wheat field, a cut cornfield, or standing beans to hunt, then I'd be a real Hunter. If I chose to put a little corn out, I'd feel like my wiener size was much smaller than all the Ohio deer experts here on AT. They would ridicule me and hurl insults at me and make me feel small. Very small. If you could ask a deer: would it matter to him to get shot over scattered grain in a picked cornfield, or a pile of corn placed in the woods, do you think he'd prefer one over the other? I think not. But then, I don't care either. I like stirring the pot for the ethical Giants on this site.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Anybody think I'll be harming my spot if I setup corn and camera sites tonight after dark? I don't want to push big boy out!


----------



## snoodcrusher

Myself, I refuse to hunt falling acorns, apple trees, clover and alfalfa, corn or beans. Add water to that list too. Those strategies would make it way too easy for me. I feel my member growing now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana

Schneeder said:


> Any man made field or additive to the land that attract deer is baiting in my opinion. Whether it be corn/corn piles, beans, food plots, etc.


I'll make sure to have the farmer cut all of his crops down next year


----------



## snoodcrusher

BBD1984 said:


> Anybody think I'll be harming my spot if I setup corn and camera sites tonight after dark? I don't want to push big boy out!


You're about to get flamed brother !! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiohunter02

Schneeder said:


> Any man made field or additive to the land that attract deer is baiting in my opinion. Whether it be corn/corn piles, beans, food plots, etc.


Better quit hunting over those acorns dropping in the woods too...lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

ohiohunter02 said:


> Better quit hunting over those acorns dropping in the woods too...lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I hunt a 94 acre acorn flat its a pretty big area never know which direction or what part of the 94 acres they are gonna feed on.you have to do some scouting,and try to pattern the deer in their normal travel patterns.unlike a pile of corn where you are patterning the corn and not the deer and manipulating their travel.one is hunting one is not


----------



## fmf979

Sounds to me like the only problem is your corn piles are too small. Make them cover a few acres and then everyone can agree?


----------



## corybrown50

The Great Bait Debate......If I have a choice, I do some HARVESTING and some hunting. I have corn out now, but this is my first time and any deer I've taken so far have been without it. Early season, rut, late season....different tactics, different deer, different challenges. If mother nature can't help me out with some cold weather.....no reason I can't help myself.....and I am comfortable in my manhood no matter what any here says.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

The state makes baiting legal so for heaven sakes don't bash those that are only doing what The Great State Of Ohio says is legal. One is absolutely no less of a hunter because they choose to bait or hunt with any method other than archery. My personal preference is to bow hunt exclusively but again that is my choice. The 2nd Amendment and the state make it legal to carry and hunt with firearms and those folks are deer hunters as well. Not everyone can shell out big bucks for today's bows and all the associated accessories needed. Just keep it legal and nobody should have a complaint. If you feel baiting should be banned the ODNR holds webinars in early spring (might be March) to discuss proposed changes to the coming season game regulations. That's the place to voice opinions and have your voice heard by those who actually do make the changes rather than throw insults on here and drag AT forum members families in to the mix. IMO


----------



## trickytross

Pretty sure the only people that claim to hunt that I don't consider hunters are the ones that go behind a fence and pay big money to shoot a deer they already picked out. As hunters we have enough who absolutely hate us. Why continue to bicker among ourselves? Got a buddy that likes whiskey more than vodka. Another that likes vodka more than whiskey. They both produce the same results. Kind of splitting hairs honestly. If you hunt over a food plot, acorns, water or the trails utilized, you run the same risk of bumping deer of the ones that hunt over a corn pile. You pick the wrong spot, get the wrong wind, or make too much noise, they don't care. Chances are they aren't coming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

going to feel like winter tomorrow morning boys! Real feel is 12 degrees in Logan County at first light tomorrow.... Better wear some layers


----------



## Bwana

BBD1984 said:


> going to feel like winter tomorrow morning boys! Real feel is 12 degrees in Logan County at first light tomorrow.... Better wear some layers


Should make them want to feed, good luck...I'm still frigging xmas shopping.


----------



## hdrking2003

Bwana said:


> Should make them want to feed, good luck...I'm still frigging xmas shopping.


Me too! I'm taking my climber and camo coveralls with me tho so I can stop at one of my farms for an evening hunt on my way home from the mall, lol. Gonna walk in real quick and just set up right next to a picked corn field. Gotta go what ya gotta do!!


----------



## WEEGEE

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Thats ok i really dont care what anyone has to say that hovers over a cornpile.actually i dont care if they hunt over a cornpile just dont question ones intelligence and call it hunting


Darrin, the only baiting i do is..................................................................................................................................bird feeder:wink:


----------



## Bwana

hdrking2003 said:


> Me too! I'm taking my climber and camo coveralls with me tho so I can stop at one of my farms for an evening hunt on my way home from the mall, lol. Gonna walk in real quick and just set up right next to a picked corn field. Gotta go what ya gotta do!!


You're my hero :wink:...

I can't head out till next week


----------



## snoodcrusher

I had 4 yearling bucks chase a doe all over the hollow I was in this afternoon. I figured with the strong winds, the deer would prefer the cover of the drainage. In total, I saw 5 does, 6 bucks, and a button buck. The other 2 bucks were a couple of 2 or 3 yr olds with great potential. Snow was falling heavily at dark. Enjoyable evening but I got really cold. With blood thinners and not being acclimated to cold weather this season, I thought I was gonna freeze. This weekend should be a good couple of days to hunt. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Pretty crazy how we don't see anymore deer pic this time of year. Wonder how many big ones will fall from now until end of season? I'm still confident I'm going to have a set of horns on the wall, just need some time to get out. Holidays is not very friendly to my hunting schedule


----------



## medicsnoke

BBD1984 said:


> Pretty crazy how we don't see anymore deer pic this time of year. Wonder how many big ones will fall from now until end of season? I'm still confident I'm going to have a set of horns on the wall, just need some time to get out. Holidays is not very friendly to my hunting schedule



Combination of things lead to the decline in harvest this time of year but I agree. Of course many are already tagged out, some people can't stand the cold and some have simply lost confidence. But it is arguably the best time of year to hunt, especially if you have a good food source. I wish I had a tag left! Good luck to all that still do.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

My Nov buck








Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## fmf979

2X_LUNG said:


> My Nov buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


Very Nice!


----------



## dspell20

Checked Cams yesterday in Carroll County. Bucks are still checking scrapes (night time) I had a couple bucks show up that been AWOL since September. 

I set a camera up on Nov 1 (the came day that I shot my buck) and finally checked it. It was over a scrape. It seems like the deer went daylight from Nov 10-15th in my area. A couple mature buck showing up almost daily during that time frame between 11 Am-2 PM.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Just found out my target for next year is dead;(









Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## dspell20

That stinks. But congrats to the hunter. Holy mass


----------



## BBD1984

headed out for an evening hunt.... Awful warm out. Hopefully big boy is on his feet before dark


----------



## callmin

medicsnoke said:


> Combination of things lead to the decline in harvest this time of year but I agree. Of course many are already tagged out, some people can't stand the cold and some have simply lost confidence. But it is arguably the best time of year to hunt, especially if you have a good food source. I wish I had a tag left! Good luck to all that still do.


I don't think the cold is a big factor this year. Man I wish it would cool off and maybe get about 4-6 inches of snow. We are still getting pics of some nice deer but they are all well after dark.


----------



## BBD1984

Got 0'fer tonight! First time all season in these woods. They are staying bedded down foresure....although my shivering hands and feet can't be convinced that 40 is not cold out... Lol.


----------



## snoodcrusher

I keep moving 4 trail cameras in search of a mature buck to hunt. So far, I've come up empty handed. Could be the warm temps but my buddies are getting night time pix of several mature bucks on their farms. A few of them are true giants. I can't bring myself to just sit and hope a target animal shows up this time of year. I have to know one is using the area I'm hunting, even if it's mainly at night. That night time only movement can turn to daytime activity if the temps eventually plunge or the weather just becomes more seasonal. I'll keep hunting for something to hunt.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

That's a great strategy. How much land do you have to hunt...? and how are you preventing from being detected and running some mature buck out of his core area? 

I am planning on doing the same thing where I hunt.... I've seen one really nice buck since gun season during the daytime. He acted real weird and I haven't seen him since. But hopefully cameras on corn pile will tell me what I should be doing better. I am hunting a 16 Acre Wood lot but it's surrounded by large tracts of really nice Woods. A 190" buck came out of the woods I'm hunting 6 years ago and some nice ones killed since then....I at least know there's 1 big one left


----------



## snoodcrusher

I'm hunting a few different tracts of varying acreage. As for running a buck out of his core area, I'm not worried about that. Yes they are pressure sensitive right now, but short of using a hover craft, we must put boots on the ground to scout, hunt, or hang. I'm not busting through every thicket I come to but I'm setting cameras over corn on the edge of heavy cover and at trail intersections. I could possibly spook one I guess but I'll get more paranoid about my stealthiness after I find a target buck. Then I'll try to dot every I and cross every T.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus

2X_LUNG said:


> My Nov buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


What app did you use?


----------



## Schneeder

I actually got bit by a mosquito or two while checking cams today. I've come to conclusion that I could not move somewhere without a winter after all of this. lol


----------



## double drop

Had the unfortunate happen today. Went to check camera, camera stolen. My 8 yr old son was with me, it was a shame for him to have to see one of the ugly sides of deer hunting. Hasn't happened in a long time


----------



## BBD1984

That stinks man! Camera thieves are scum! What a shame!


----------



## TheKingofKings

Sucks about the cam.


----------



## Yox

Holy warm weather... I am sitting over a food plot tonight kind of bummed about temps so far this year


----------



## dspell20

I took advantage of the warm tempts and did some euro mounts for me and my buddies. That sun is really bleaching them white!!! Hang in there you might be surprised what shows up. You might just get s shot a Rudolph!! Merry Christmas


----------



## corybrown50

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!! may the weather change and we all be blessed this new year.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

Maxemus said:


> What app did you use?


Ernie,
That is super photo app, it's very cool!


----------



## Maxemus

k'em-n-g'em said:


> Ernie,
> That is super photo app, it's very cool!


Thanks buddy just downloaded it


----------



## Schneeder

Looks like we will get a cold snap this coming week on the 31st.


----------



## dduff1

We have quit a few deer frequenting a cut corn field each night. Have had Christmas stuff to do all week so haven't been out since last Sunday. Should get out tomorrow afternoon hope to get the right wind to hunt that field. If so we have had two nice bucks in that group of deer.


----------



## KimberTac1911

Schneeder said:


> Looks like we will get a cold snap this coming week on the 31st.


Will take it. Havent see a deer in stand for about 15hrs. I havent even seen much movement around 4am driving to work.


----------



## LJOHNS

Anyone ever kill a P&Y last season over bait? I put out a feeder with a camera just to see what is still hanging around. Never hunted this late before...


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Man i hope it rains like this for the next 3 days


----------



## BBD1984

Why is that? Will deer stay put with these high winds and rain???


----------



## palmatedbuck04

BBD1984 said:


> Why is that? Will deer stay put with these high winds and rain???


Will keep hunters out of the woods,which will help the herd numberz


----------



## fmf979

Read what you said a few times and tell me if you are really that greedy and selfish? No guns, no crossbows, The world should truly ask you for permission to rotate...


----------



## palmatedbuck04

fmf979 said:


> Read what you said a few times and tell me if you are really that greedy and selfish? No guns, no crossbows, The world should truly ask you for permission to rotate...


I gun hunt,never said i was against xbows think disabled and elderly should have them.ohios herd is in decline 2 crappy days would help that


----------



## Bwana

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I gun hunt,never said i was against xbows think disabled and elderly should have them.ohios herd is in decline 2 crappy days would help that


I agree with all of that, the herd needs to rebound....I'll be honest and say, I hope for hard rain & 40 mph winds every year for a week in gun season.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

Bwana said:


> I agree with all of that, the herd needs to rebound....I'll be honest and say, I hope for hard rain & 40 mph winds every year for a week in gun season.


I agree with both of you. Im also wishing for some heavy rain over the next two days.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

I dont have nothing against gun hunting,and i enjoy gun hunting.its just around me and by the threads here on AT the deer numbers are low.most guys cant control themselves and will shoot the last deer in ohio if it presents itself.a couple days of rain now to keep guys out of the woods will only help.i also wish the state would make gun season buck and doe for opening day and buck only the rest of the week like it use to be


----------



## fmf979

From what I read it seems these are the numbers we will be stuck with. The days we remember with higher numbers are gone unfortunatley. I would love for gun season to be the way it used to be but I dont think it ever will. Either way I dont think the next 2 days will make that big of a difference. Things arent that bad compared to other parts of the country.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

fmf979 said:


> From what I read it seems these are the numbers we will be stuck with. The days we remember with higher numbers are gone unfortunatley. I would love for gun season to be the way it used to be but I dont think it ever will. Either way I dont think the next 2 days will make that big of a difference. Things arent that bad compared to other parts of the country.


The numbers can comeback hunters have to show some reservation and less greed when it comes to killing multiple deer


----------



## snoodcrusher

Young SE Ohio buck with lots of potential. I guess there's a few left where I hunt.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kdog43515

I have seven different bucks on camera with four shooters. All survived the first round. A buddy hunting my southern ohio property, that I haven't seen since early Nov, had two shooter bucks in the food plots along with 10 doe. Late season should be good!


----------



## medicsnoke

Deer were moving good this evening. Had 14 behind the house eating bean stubble. Thats the most I've seen since late October. I'm guessing it will be a good morning. Good luck to all that go out.


----------



## snoodcrusher

Deer moved well this a.m. too. I saw a real stud feeding along Rt 35 near Gallipolis about 40 min before first light this morning. Saw several others while pulling SD cards. Moved on their own right up to 10 am. I left one camera out. I hope the gun hunters don't find it. I figured I'd roll the dice. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## double drop

The Sherlock Holmes in me has almost entirely figured out the missing camera deal. If anyone knows about a 20 yr old Amish kid in Mespotamia who's been bragging about a camera, let me know! I have his name also but not sure of correct spelling and not sure it is right to put it on here. IM me and I can give it to you 
Next step show up at his work with the sheriff!


----------



## snoodcrusher

Good chance his first name is Jonas, and last name is Yoder! Lol. Just kidding.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

double drop said:


> The Sherlock Holmes in me has almost entirely figured out the missing camera deal. If anyone knows about a 20 yr old Amish kid in Mespotamia who's been bragging about a camera, let me know! I have his name also but not sure of correct spelling and not sure it is right to put it on here. IM me and I can give it to you
> Next step show up at his work with the sheriff!


The amish are such good wholesome people they would never do such a thing.....sarcasm.only the people that live near them know and understand what kind of scumbags they are


----------



## BBD1984

Watching 7 deer eating out behind my house in a cut cornfield. Wind is coming out of the NE and their on the SW corner. Smart little boogers they are. Thought about trying to flank them and get a shot while they have their heads buried in the ground feeding away.... but that howling wind and sideways rain is really changing my mind fast

Logan Co.


----------



## corybrown50

Soooo.....if you had to choose......would you guys hunt morning or evening this week? I'm at a loss anymore. I thought going out after the rain I would see, but nothing.


----------



## flathead

Going back out right now. Had deer on my camera the last 5 mornings and evenings. Sat this morning and saw nothing.


----------



## snoodcrusher

I heard quite a few shots in Jackson county this morning but didn't see very many trucks parked along the roads. I think the shots came mainly from locals pushing deer on drives. I saw a Jeep that was obviously road hunting. I could barely see the road from my stand but I counted the same Jeep slowly driving by 5 times before 11:00am. Then when I was changing clothes at my truck it passed by again. Two locals hunting real hard! I also saw the Game Warden at the gas station with a confiscated deer in the bed of his truck. Oh the fun of it all! LOL. The weather wasn't that bad today where I was hunting. A little windy but much cooler.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KimberTac1911

corybrown50 said:


> Soooo.....if you had to choose......would you guys hunt morning or evening this week? I'm at a loss anymore. I thought going out after the rain I would see, but nothing.


This time of the year I mostly hunt the evenings. I will sit from noon to dark


----------



## BBD1984

Finally was able to sneak away and get out.... Thought about doing some stalking but I think sitting gives me a better chance.... we'll see

Logan Co.


----------



## Agustus

I heard VERY few shots both yesterday and today. Weather has been nasty... 

Best of luck to those out. I'm sporting my flintlock in pa and hoping for a good shot at a big mama


----------



## BBD1984

Seen 7 does tonight. All but one I could have put in my freezer. Amazing thing was they would browse around in the thickets none of them went out into the cut cornfields on either side of the woods. They were being very cautious.... more than normal. Temps drop end of the week hopefully I can see that big dude I seen right after gun week
Good luck to those of us without any horns this yr!
Logan Co.


----------



## BBD1984

O-h!


----------



## finelyshedded

BBD1984 said:


> O-h!


..........I-O!!!

Can't leave a fellow Buckeye hanging! Just now saw this, otherwise I'd have done earlier! Lol

Haven't watched the game yet cuz of work but I'm starting it right now....:darkbeer:


----------



## dspell20

The next three days should bring a lot of food source action. Single digits the next two nights. My hunting buddy is out in Carroll County. I'll keep you all updated on movement


----------



## dduff1

Nothing in two straight nights in Tusc county


----------



## corybrown50

I'm on some limited access public land..... Saw nothing as the owner of the next farm over was practicing for an invasion force with what sounded like a 50cal. I hoped he would just play with it for an hour and kept sitting, but 4 hours later it was dark and nothing was moving. It's easier for me to get out in the morning, anyone seeing morning luck? I just moved a camera in so no Intel yet on the grounds.


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Corybrown what county you hunt?


----------



## corybrown50

Butler


----------



## dspell20

Nothing moving in Carroll County today. Cameras are showing all the movement is after dark


----------



## mosh22

At least 5 does, and 2 possible bucks ( stayed tucked in the shadows in low light at 130 yds) tonight at 5:12 pm. One doe and her yearling both walked BS at 30 yards from my blind. I let them both walk. Best activity I have seen right in front of me all season. Wayne co.


----------



## BBD1984

Just got some really bad news and need some advice.....

Just found out that the land owner I hunt off of and the woods I was concentrating all my late season efforts towards because I felt like it gave me the greatest chance of success. Is allowing two coyote trappers to trap there now..... apparently they have to check their traps daily. 

So should I keep hunting woods even though their going to be stinking the place up or go else where???

Really bummed.... seen I real nice shooter there right after gun week and was hoping to see him again soon.....


----------



## 202gwg

BBD1984 said:


> Just got some really bad news and need some advice.....
> 
> Just found out that the land owner I hunt off of and the woods I was concentrating all my late season efforts towards because I felt like it gave me the greatest chance of success. Is allowing two coyote trappers to trap there now..... apparently they have to check their traps daily.
> 
> So should I keep hunting woods even though their going to be stinking the place up or go else where???
> 
> Really bummed.... seen I real nice shooter there right after gun week and was hoping to see him again soon.....


Keep right on with what you're doing. They're going to concentrate on farm road two tracks, fence line corners, round bale lines. Most likely you won't even know of their existence.


----------



## bjmostel

Are the bucks dropping their antlers yet? I know some of ours have by now in the past but was hoping they hold on to them a little longer with the mild winter.


----------



## paarchhntr

bjmostel said:


> Are the bucks dropping their antlers yet? I know some of ours have by now in the past but was hoping they hold on to them a little longer with the mild winter.


Yes. Found first shed 3 weeks ago.


----------



## baz77

bjmostel said:


> Are the bucks dropping their antlers yet? I know some of ours have by now in the past but was hoping they hold on to them a little longer with the mild winter.


My brother has already picked up three fresh sheds and a buddy found a whopper shed over the weekend. All the bucks on my place are still holding.


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Guys I'm having trouble w one of my cams this is a last yr model but it's not a cheap one. I'm getting a lot of white pics of nothing but white images for half the storage then it goes fine after a while. Anyone know what this is?


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

I'm gonna sit one at the house and play with it but I'm at a loss


----------



## dspell20

BUCKEYE BOY said:


> I'm gonna sit one at the house and play with it but I'm at a loss


Dis you try a different SD card. I have found that they go bad from time to time. I also set them up in my house get instant feedback that they are working properly. Good Luck


----------



## Tiggie_00

Sooo cold last night all the antlers popped off.. hahaha....


----------



## Lmbhngr

Mixed herd in the back yard/woods yesterday late afternoon...bucks sparring and pushing does all over...in a snow squall. Was very cool to watch...and I considered an attempt to sneak into range to deflate a skinny, but there were too many eyes scattered about...and it looked real nipply outside, lol.


----------



## Hower08

Getting ready to head out and try to pop another late season doe on a suburb spot


----------



## BBD1984

Thanks for the advise. Back at it tonight. 
Going to setup cams over corn to see what's been coming through at night.


----------



## BBD1984

Got blanked out tonight.... coyote trappers might have helped out with that.....

Got cameras out with 40lbs of corn each finally. I'll give it a week before I pull cards. If nothing big is on them I may call it a year and focus on killing some yotes

Already looking forward to November.... lol!


----------



## TheKingofKings

No doubt. Is it rut 2016 yet?


----------



## corybrown50

Anyone think a fawn call would be a good idea again this time of year for calling in does? Just trying for "meat in the freezer".


----------



## BBD1984

if you're trying to kill a doe right now the best place to be is on top of food.... Single digit temps coming next week they'll be coming out earlier.


----------



## corybrown50

unfortunately all crop cut down to the nub.....and not allowed to bait on this land. I have images 2 nights at 10:30 and 11:30 of a couple coming through but nothing remotely close to day time. Thinking about moving from crop field into the woods as well. I've never hunted this late and been successful.....


----------



## Darkvador

All.day sit. So.far, 6 doe and a gimped up coyote that wouldn't give me a shot. A coyote at 1:30pm. Now that's getting bold.


----------



## Smash'M Outdoors

My youngest son got it done Wednesday evening the 6th.


----------



## Mao

I also got it done Wednesday night.


----------



## dspell20

Congrats boys. Way to stick with it.


----------



## HUNTFROMABOVE

Great bucks!


----------



## snoodcrusher

Good job guys.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## double drop

Great job guys! Just curious was wednesday the coldest day of late in your areas?


----------



## Sasamafras

Saw a ton of large herds out in fields driving in evening from Columbus to Toledo. Like some herds 30-40 plus!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

seen a huge buck 200 yards off of a state route by my house with several does feeding on an edge of the field at around 4:30 p.m. The woods he was standing by does not get hunted. can't believe he was on hoof during daylight hours!

Logan Co.


----------



## Mao

double drop said:


> Great job guys! Just curious was wednesday the coldest day of late in your areas?


It has been cold. This was the first warmer day following the cold.


----------



## BBD1984

Mao said:


> double drop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job guys! Just curious was wednesday the coldest day of late in your areas?
> 
> 
> 
> It has been cold. This was the first warmer day following the cold.
Click to expand...

Dude was you hunting a food plot..... give us your late season strategy. Why was these dudes on their feet before dark..... have they not been pressured?


----------



## Hower08

Dont give up guys shot mine on jan 29 last year


----------



## trickytross

Hower08 said:


> Dont give up guys shot mine on jan 29 last year


I was going to go back this weekend to the lease for the muzzleloader, but we had a family member head on Home. So,I will not be going back until the date you just said. Hoping to get lucky. Good luck to everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flinginairos

Good job on the bucks guys!! I am headed over today to take my son in the morning. We put out corn last week and some cams so hopefully something is on them. I'm sure with the cold temps they were hitting the corn hard just not sure about the weather moving in!


----------



## cfred70

Took the polaris to swap out 2 cam cards, as soon as I pull into the field I see 2 deer, both bucks. Seems like this week they were out on their feet in daylight more than normal.


----------



## fmf979

Good job guys! I am surprised how long it took to get some late season deer down pics.


----------



## Hower08

fmf979 said:


> Good job guys! I am surprised how long it took to get some late season deer down pics.


Havent had the late season weather that is needed for truly succesful late season hunting


----------



## Smash'M Outdoors

BBD1984 said:


> Dude was you hunting a food plot..... give us your late season strategy. Why was these dudes on their feet before dark..... have they not been pressured?


Low pressure and it was a 150 acre rye field. We've had 7 different bucks coming out nightly.


----------



## PaBone

I haven't seen a deer in six afternoon sits in Ohio. I don't have food plots or hunt over bait so late season is slow for me. Plan on taking my open sight muzzleloader for a walk tomorrow and hopefully see some deer.


----------



## BBD1984

Morn'n - 

Well with less the 5.5 hours of sleep I've got a lot to do before I can get into the stand but hopefully it will be worth it! Just finished my bowl of oats & coffee then going to suit up and hit the trail. Suppose to be a warm one today so don't over dress

From Logan Co. With .50 cal in hand


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> Morn'n -
> 
> Well with less the 5.5 hours of sleep I've got a lot to do before I can get into the stand but hopefully it will be worth it! Just finished my bowl of oats & coffee then going to suit up and hit the trail. Suppose to be a warm one today so don't over dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Logan Co. With .50 cal in hand


Getting blanked out this morning..... beautiful morning though. I've heard 4-5 shots thus far.


----------



## bmwlife1976

Went out last night to a farm I've only hunted a few times this year. I seen 9 deer total starting at 4o'clock. Around 4:50 I seen 6 bucks. Two of which are the deer I have named the twins due to them being together for three years. I was glad to see both had made it this far this season. Nothing came within range though. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkvador

I thought it was slug season this morning. I am still hearing shots. Tomorrow should be interesting. I won't be in a tree.


----------



## irishhacker

Preble county 

Saw 8 does this morning. .

Saw 14 does and 2 bucks this evening. 

It was a great day to be in the woods.


----------



## brwnsfan1

This is a great thread! I guess it is dead for 2015. I sure hope it is back in 2016!


----------



## dspell20

If you still have that tag don't give up. The next few weeks are awesome. Wait for a warm front


----------



## corybrown50

Warm frost?


----------



## BBD1984

I guess I'm going to eat my tag.... focusing on fawn killers now. 
Last time I sat.... I'm almost died due to being frozen and didn't see anything! 
Put a lot of time in the stand this year, had some awesome encounters but each one was just out of bow range. 
Hopefully the herd around me bounces back. The years of seeing 25-30 deer in a field by my house this time of the year are no longer. 
DNR plz take note. New young hunters are not going to stick with it if all they see is a couple deer every 3 sits......


----------



## flathead

Have had a big deer running with two dinkers. They have been walking the same bench for the past 4-5 days just before 6 pm. Set up on them tonight. Both dinkers walk by at 25 yards with the big one in tow. Unfortunately though he shed both sides. Talk about a season that has been one big kick in the balls.


----------



## dspell20

Man that's s bummer. At least you know his sheds are near by. Good luck coming down the home stretch


----------



## docjay

Im hunting tomorrow for my last hunt of the season. This is my first season where Im batting zero this late in the season. My situation isn't weather or location; It's the inbred locals around my property who have absolutely no respect for the law. There version of Gun Season is year round and not to mention Trespassing regardless of Signs posted. I spoke with the local deputy sheriff and he told me there's nothing he can do unless he catches them in the act. A friend and I went to buy a deer tag at a local store and the guys inside started laughing when they heard us trying to get a tag. Anyway, good luck to everyone who is still hunting.


----------



## trickytross

docjay said:


> Im hunting tomorrow for my last hunt of the season. This is my first season where Im batting zero this late in the season. My situation isn't weather or location; It's the inbred locals around my property who have absolutely no respect for the law. There version of Gun Season is year round and not to mention Trespassing regardless of Signs posted. I spoke with the local deputy sheriff and he told me there's nothing he can do unless he catches them in the act. A friend and I went to buy a deer tag at a local store and the guys inside started laughing when they heard us trying to get a tag. Anyway, good luck to everyone who is still hunting.


What county? Same here. Sitting in a tree stand and have counted a few shots in areas where target practice is highly unlikely


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack The Ripper

flathead said:


> Have had a big deer running with two dinkers. They have been walking the same bench for the past 4-5 days just before 6 pm. Set up on them tonight. Both dinkers walk by at 25 yards with the big one in tow. Unfortunately though he shed both sides. Talk about a season that has been one big kick in the balls.


I've been waiting anxiously on a few particular bucks to shed before I go out. A few small ones have dropped but that's about it. I wish they'd hurry up so I could take advantage of this weather!!! I have a feeling they will shed and we will have a snow storm and 0 degree weather until the end of March


----------



## flathead

Jack The Ripper said:


> I've been waiting anxiously on a few particular bucks to shed before I go out. A few small ones have dropped but that's about it. I wish they'd hurry up so I could take advantage of this weather!!! I have a feeling they will shed and we will have a snow storm and 0 degree weather until the end of March


I looked for his sheds yesterday but had no luck. Was planning on trying to kill this deer if I found them. They sell screws everyday at lowes.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

flathead said:


> I looked for his sheds yesterday but had no luck. Was planning on trying to kill this deer if I found them. They sell screws everyday at lowes.


I'd say they will look just as good on a big late season doe and you could hang the bigger version beside it next year


----------



## jwolfe78

BBD1984 said:


> I guess I'm going to eat my tag.... focusing on fawn killers now.
> Last time I sat.... I'm almost died due to being frozen and didn't see anything!
> Put a lot of time in the stand this year, had some awesome encounters but each one was just out of bow range.
> Hopefully the herd around me bounces back. The years of seeing 25-30 deer in a field by my house this time of the year are no longer.
> DNR plz take note. New young hunters are not going to stick with it if all they see is a couple deer every 3 sits......


What he said. ODNR take note. Deer numbers are way way down. Out tonight trying to fill my buck tag, probably better odds to hit the powerball!!


----------



## flathead

Jack The Ripper said:


> I'd say they will look just as good on a big late season doe and you could hang the bigger version beside it next year


Na I have enough shoulder mounts taking up space. In the future I just plan on skull capping my bucks worth mounting and putting them on a board.


----------



## dduff1

For those still out there try to keep ur focus. I finally killed this buck on Jan. 15. Saw close to a dozen deer that night. He is certainly not a huge buck but a decent 3 year old. At this point in the season I am happy with him. It is my first buck with my Obsession Pheonix. I shot a little left and high but the Hypodermic on an Axis 340 found its way through his left shoulder and into his lungs. He only went 75 yards before crashing.


----------



## dduff1

By the way the bow is set at 29" and 62#.


----------



## BBD1984

dduff1 said:


> For those still out there try to keep ur focus. I finally killed this buck on Jan. 15. Saw close to a dozen deer that night. He is certainly not a huge buck but a decent 3 year old. At this point in the season I am happy with him. It is my first buck with my Obsession Pheonix. I shot a little left and high but the Hypodermic on an Axis 340 found its way through his left shoulder and into his lungs. He only went 75 yards before crashing.


Good work! Way to stick with it!


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Nice job


----------



## helix33

This years thread is up now.


----------



## Cannonball08

Link?


----------



## helix33

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4242090


----------

